# March due dates! Let's Labour Watch



## Mummylou23

Thought I would open a thread for march due dates. this baby could be born in march as full term mid march and DD came 37 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am in! I will be delivering between 3/4-3/18 because of twins at 36-38W fx they dont come any sooner :)


----------



## Mummylou23

your only 5days ahead of me hun how are you feeling? x twins awww thats amazing bet your so excited x


----------



## TCK_Runner

Due March 13! Baby is kicking lots today, she wants out too!


----------



## AC1987

I'm in! Due march 31st blech... however my DD came when I was 37 weeks... so theres a chance of a mid march baby for me :)


----------



## honeyprayer

I'm in too! We just finished the nursery last night so we're starting to get really excited!


----------



## lov3hat3

I'm due March 14th, hope he comes before then don't think I can take this pain and sickness much more lol


----------



## Mummylou23

lol i know what you mean about the pain love3hat3 as i can hardly stand lol without been in pain in my back i have to sit down lol xxx 
honeyprayer i bet the nursery is gorgeous would love to see pics (if poss and only if wish to share) xx
ac1987 my DD came 37 + so many days so am with you on that one. i am hoping she holds out till 40 weeks tho as got holiday booked close to 37 weeks lol tck_runner tell the little monkey she has to stop in a little while longer lol xxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mummylou23 said:


> your only 5days ahead of me hun how are you feeling? x twins awww thats amazing bet your so excited x

I feel awful.. Guess I could sugar coat it but thats the truth lol.

I have SPD, RLS, Insomnia, and a backache from hell! I sailed right through first and 2nd tri without aches and pains or even MS... but 3rd Tri is kicking my @ss!


----------



## ~Brandy~

lov3hat3 said:


> I'm due March 14th, hope he comes before then don't think I can take this pain and sickness much more lol

Amen to that!


----------



## honeyprayer

Have you ladies packed your hospital bags yet? That's next on my list of things to do! What sort of things do you recommend putting in there?

So far I'm thinking a bath robe, clean clothes to go home in, toiletries like shampoo/soap/toothbrush, nursing bra, maternity pads, clothes for baby, diapers, magazine to read, my iPod, etc. 

:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

If you're from the US (which I believe you are) then you dont need a whole lot

toiletries 
your own clothes if you dont wish to wear hospital gown
slippers and robe
Nursing bras
Any electronics and chargers you plan to take
going home clothes


For the babes just stuff for going home in. While you're there you can let them ruin their stuff with the poop and puke LOL


Oh and my DH packed my bag I have no idea whats in it nor do I really care. I didn't have alot of interest in packing it. The babies bags probably wont ever get packed. We live about a mile from the hospital so people will be in and out of our house to c ome see me and the twins and can bring whatever they HAVE TO have before we leave. We dont know what they will weigh yet so no idea on sizes to bring.


----------



## honeyprayer

We're naming our little girl Lily Madeline and this is the wall decal we did for right above her crib in her nursery. Isn't it cute?? Not bad for only $10 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FD272471-CDA2-465B-9C89-E6A3A8E322FA-21034-0000186F7D1311B9_zpsa960cf65.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LisK

I'm in too! I'm due March 1. :)


----------



## Mummylou23

aww thats lovely honeyprayer our DD is going to be a lilly too

lisk welcome hun how are you feeling? xxx

brandy - yes i know what you mean about sailing through 1st/2nd tri i am suffering now in the 3rd tri too :( spd bad back ache pains under ribs cant stand for long. tired etc ohhh lol not good


----------



## kmr1763

Due March 19 but to be induced at the end of this month so kind of hoping she shows on her own before then!


----------



## HappyHome

Reporting in! 
Please to see a March thread.

I'm due with dd4 on the 2nd of March. 
dd1 was born by EMCS at 39+6
dd2 was born VBAC at 37
dd3 was born VBAC 39+2 

So I'm not expecting to be overdue (but who knows right)

looking forward to symptom obsessing with you all


----------



## Mummylou23

kmr welcome hun :) how are you feeling?


----------



## Mummylou23

welcome happyhome :) DD2 was born 37+ so many days but have feeling will go to 40 weeks or over with this one for some reason i get the feeling shes too comfortable in there :) xx i am hating the spd and back ache though and the pain under ribs when sitting :( how are you ?


----------



## AC1987

I'm SO tired now that I've hit 3rd tri, I get random bursts of energy and then I pay for it after I do stuff. Just making a big breakfast this morning has me exhausted... and I haven't even thought about lunch and dinner :wacko:


----------



## sojourn

I'm in!
I'm due March 2. With all things considered, it would be best to go right to 40, if not over a little.

Husband has BFD conference at the end of February. It's only an hour away, but I'd like him not to miss presenting his research that's he's been working on for the last 3 years for one day of baby having. So, if *this* baby could hold on until then, that would be great.

However, I am ready whenever he is! I'll be glad not to be pregnant anymore!


----------



## Mummylou23

ac1987 poor dh has 2 do all cookin as painfull t stand ages so know what u mean bout payin for doin stuff i get tht twhen done house work xxx


----------



## kate1984

Hi! Im getting a sweep on valentines day and if that doesnt work will be induced around 21st of Feb so getting a bit nervous now! Im losing huge amounts of plug and baby dropped and having lots of cervical pain. We're all so close!


----------



## Mummylou23

sojourn welcome :) hope your well xxx fx'd that little one stays put for ur hubbys conference xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Mummylou23 said:


> Thought I would open a thread for march due dates. this baby could be born in march as full term mid march and DD came 37 weeks :thumbup:

:kiss: Thank you for starting the thread :thumbup:


----------



## Mummylou23

your welcome happyhome 

kate1984 - do you think baby will come before sweep ? how are you feeling? xx


----------



## HappyHome

So...
labour watching....
So far (I'm spot on 36wks today) I have loads of watery CM (lovely...not) got some clear sticky cm too, makes a right mess when I wipe after a wee (sorry if thats TMI but I'm sure we'll get worse.
Loads of BH too and leaky boobs (had the boob thing from mid 20wks though)

I've also had days of complete irritability, I feel sorry for anyone around me on those days, and its unlike me really.


----------



## sojourn

HappyHome said:


> So...
> labour watching....
> So far (I'm spot on 36wks today) I have loads of watery CM (lovely...not) got some clear sticky cm too, makes a right mess when I wipe after a wee (sorry if thats TMI but I'm sure we'll get worse.
> Loads of BH too and leaky boobs (had the boob thing from mid 20wks though)
> 
> I've also had days of complete irritability, I feel sorry for anyone around me on those days, and its unlike me really.

Hahaha I don't think there are any TMI boundaries anymore. I have been having weird mucus discharge. Like a ton of it! I also have a bad sinus infection so I am leaking mucus out of everywhere. Not sure if it's the plug or not (FTM), but I am also at exactly 36 weeks. 
I still don't think I've had any braxton hicks contractions :/ Idk if that's a good thing or a bad thing. What do they feel like? Is there any possibility of having them confused with anything?


----------



## HappyHome

To me BH feel like you have sucked your tummy muscles in for a while. Not painful but like a tightening/squeezing experience. 
I could definitely tell the difference between those and real contractions (those buggers never stop or ease up!) 
Its hard to describe really.

I hate being damp though. It feels gross.


----------



## Mummylou23

i know what you mena regards lots of discharge i hate it


----------



## AC1987

I HATE discharge, one of my worse pregnancy symptoms I get :wacko: blech!!


----------



## honeyprayer

Same here!! I hate when you can feel it coming out YUCK


----------



## Mummylou23

yes it sthe most grosh feeling ever x


----------



## patch2006uk

I'm being induced at 40 weeks at the latest, and my due date is March 10th. 

I feel like I've been pregnant forever - I was 41 weeks this time last year. My hips are achey and I'm generally shattered (although that might be more the fault of a certain 3 year old who keeps waking me up at 5am), but other than that I'm not doing too badly.

We've got hospital appointments galore throughout Feb, so I'm hoping the last few weeks don't drag on too badly...


----------



## Mummylou23

welcome patch - How are you feeling? 
achy hips seems to be a common thing ive noticed i have suffered with that this time xxx


----------



## countrymom119

Im in! Due March 9th by lmp but more like march 13th. Cant wait to have this little girl! I am so done already.


----------



## young-mummy

I'm in!! In 34 weeks today. Due march 16th. Went 2 weeks over with my first,anytime from 37 weeks with this one is fine by me. Back pain in the worst xx


----------



## TCK_Runner

I've been wearing panty liners for a few weeks now... if it's not discharge it's the infamous sneeze/cough/laugh and pee that gets me!

I've basically given up on proper sleep. I had a massage the other day and my pelvis hurt SO BAD when I was on my side that I ended up re-positioning into sitting and propped up positions. (Luckily the masseuse is something I've known for a while so I let her massage my pelvis, too, lol!!!) 

Definitely waddling a bit when I walk because it helps the pain. Can't stand or sit too long in one position because then I get back pains. The recliner is my new best friend!

But I went to the pool this morning and did some laps in the warm water, so now I'm feeling a LOT better. :)


----------



## Mummylou23

welcome countrymom - how are you feeling? i know what you mean i am feeling all the strain of it now 

welcome young-mummy do you think you will go over this time are you team yellow this time too ? 

runner - they say warm water eg pool etc is meant to help . xx glad it helped you x


----------



## sparklycat

Due 1st March!! Hoping she's a bit early though, feel like the size of whale and fed up with insomnia :( am loving being on maternity leave and having time to swim/keep the house tidy haha! xxx


----------



## Kaedin

Hello ladies!

My little girl is due on the 26th March, this is my first baby :) Been feeling ok lately (had hyperemesis in Tri 1) , just tired but I'm still working full time so I'm still pretty busy at the moment.

Finished painting babys room today, and furniture is due to arrive in 3 weeks time. Then we are going to decorate the walls with some little vinyl wall stickers


----------



## young-mummy

I'm hoping I won't go over again! Although I don't think I have a say in it, will be when baby is ready! We are yellow again, can't wait to know :)


----------



## roonsma

:ignore: this baby can't come yet, we're not ready!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm due 12th march - first child arrived four weeks early so who knows what will happen this time - this one is currently breach too so maybe c section if it doesn't turn :-( rather uncomfortable at the mo with pgp and position of baby


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I'm due 14th march. Being induced 38-39 weeks but feeling he'll come earlier!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm due my 2nd little boy on the 7th of March! 
My first was 13 days late, so I'm expecting to go overdue again this time! (And it's a family tradition to be overdue haha)
Hoping he'll come anytime between 1st and 15th really....


----------



## DecemberWait

I am due on March 9th by measurements in early pregnancy and March 2nd by LMP, my fundal height always measures right between those two dates LOL so who knows really?! I am hoping that she comes around 38-39 weeks, this insomnia is killing me especially with taking three grad classes this semester!!! Can't believe there is a labor watch thread for March already...so exciting :)


----------



## Snufflepop

I'll join! Not due til end of March but I am praying she comes early at 37 weeks because I am just getting way too uncomfortable now. Am so ready to not be pregnant anymore!


----------



## azure girl

I'm game, due 3/29 with number one! No real symptoms, but baby still isn't head down :nope:


----------



## countrymom119

Could be better. Just discovered i have a uti and GD :( surprisingly i dont have too much back pain this time around but i am right along with everyone else on the discharge! Its so disgusting. My first came at 37 weeks and my second at 38. With any luck this will all be over soon!


----------



## Mummylou23

i was wondering cos second baby came 37+ so many days i was wondering if this baby will be same or go to nearer due date? she seems comfortable in there.


----------



## kate1984

Mummylou23 said:


> your welcome happyhome
> 
> kate1984 - do you think baby will come before sweep ? how are you feeling? xx

No I think she will stay put. I get very laboury feelings but a bath always stops it. Just want to get to 37 weeks so I can take her home straight away. Thats still only next Friday eeek!


----------



## karry1412

Could I join you please? Technically due on April 1st but I feel/hope I'll go early!


----------



## Kaedin

I hoping not to go overdue, been counting down the days for pregnancy to be over and done with.

If I go overdue I recon baby will be born in April  But hopefully she comes on her due date as im excited to just have my baby here


----------



## roonsma

Ooohhh lots of baby due on/around the 13th like me! :happydance: anyone on baby #3? 

Not read all the thread but I'll read later x


----------



## corrine5

I am due march 5th:) with a boy!!! Having many early labor signs... I am 35 weeks but measuring 38!!


----------



## Mummylou23

karry course you can im not due till 6th april but last baby came 37 weeks so thought i would set this thread up for march/early april watchers :) welcome hun xxx


----------



## patch2006uk

I'm not feeling too bad tbh. I sat on the floor doing a 1000 piece puzzle last Tuesday evening, and my pelvis hasn't been quite right since. Kicking myself over that one - rookie mistake! I'm so glad I have a big ol' pregnancy pillow for in bed - I'm not too uncomfortable at night. Pregnancy insomnia has got me again, though, so quite often I'm in bed at 10 but still awake at 2am, which then wipes me out for the next few days.

I do enjoy being pregnant, and I know I'll miss it once it's all over. I am also very ready to have this baby here soon!


----------



## patch2006uk

Oh, and I'm hoping that these next few weeks feel short because this will be my shortest pregnancy yet. I've gone over 42 weeks with both my previous pregnancies, whereas this time I'm going to 40 weeks max. That's quite a nice feeling! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

What a nice turn out! Looks like were going to have alot of March babes I can't wait :)


----------



## Mummylou23

yeah it is :) lovely that people want to join in i know a few of us aint due till early april but babys can still come before then :)


----------



## Kaedin

I've got my very first antenatal class tomorrow, and im very nervous!

I'm going alone and im worried everyone else will have their partners with them


----------



## sun

Just following along - I'm actually due the beginning of April, but I have had 2 preterm babies so they are doubtful that I'll actually go to April. I'm just hoping to make March 17 (which would put me at 37 weeks) :) I have a 35 weeker and a 36 weeker!


----------



## Mii

I know Im not going to start labor watching for another 3-4 weeks but I cant wait until I can :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I'm not technically labour watching just yet since I'm only gonna be 32 weeks tomorrow :haha: however feb is such a short month :)


----------



## sun

Yes I don't expect I'll go into labour until March - but I am excited to follow along with the early March due dates! :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

I know! :happydance: really hoping it goes by quickly because as silly as it seems I really want a March baby so hoping baby stays in until 37 weeks at least


----------



## brookettc3

I'd like to join in woo hoo!! So awesome to know that no matter what I will be holding my LO next month!!! 

I am due 3/19 but I have a history of earlier babies :) first was born at 38+5 second at 38+0 and third at 36+2 so really could deliver in February easily :) can't wait to really start labor watching!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hello ladies!!
I'm so excited by this tread. It gives me hope that the end is near. I'm due March 26th so I still have some time but I have a feeling my little man is going to come early. I feel like I'm so far behind on everything. I'm still trying to get nursery ready and I haven't come close to putting a hospital bag together. My hubby said we could work on nursery this weekend but the Super Bowl has taken over and I doubt I'll get any work out of him. I can barely do anything these days without feeling like I've run a marathon. I did 6 loads of laundry and went to the grocery store yesterday and I felt like someone was pulling my hips apart all night last night. I hate this helpless feeling.
I can't wait to see my little guy. I wonder so much what he will look like. Looking forward to a growth scan I have set for Thursday so I'll know how big he is, yippie!


----------



## Kaedin

MeganS0326 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I'm so excited by this tread. It gives me hope that the end is near. I'm due March 26th so I still have some time but I have a feeling my little man is going to come early. I feel like I'm so far behind on everything. I'm still trying to get nursery ready and I haven't come close to putting a hospital bag together. My hubby said we could work on nursery this weekend but the Super Bowl has taken over and I doubt I'll get any work out of him. I can barely do anything these days without feeling like I've run a marathon. I did 6 loads of laundry and went to the grocery store yesterday and I felt like someone was pulling my hips apart all night last night. I hate this helpless feeling.
> I can't wait to see my little guy. I wonder so much what he will look like. Looking forward to a growth scan I have set for Thursday so I'll know how big he is, yippie!

We have the same due date :happydance: I'm having a little girl :flower:

I know what you mean about the hips, mines are soo sore. Sometimes I feel like my hip is about to give way under my weight as its so painful


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm ready for this baby now.... Just want to hold him now!! 
Wish I could fast forward at times...... I'm sure I'll regret saying that once he's here and I'm not pregnant anymore and will be up half the night feeding him!


----------



## surprisepg

Im due end of March with a scheduled c-section between 38-39 weeks, unless LO wants to make an early appearance.

Im a March baby and FOBs bday is 2 weeks later so Im hoping LO is born between our bdays lol


----------



## surprisepg

Does everyone have their names picked out? I have a final list but dont have a definite name as yet eek


----------



## sun

surprisepg said:


> Does everyone have their names picked out? I have a final list but dont have a definite name as yet eek

We've barely discussed it! We haven't actually done or bought a thing :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, our little boy is gonna be called Logan :) (his brother's name is Lucas)
Haven't told anyone yet though, other than on here.... No family or friends!


----------



## Kaedin

I'm not deciding on a name until she is here, I want to see what she suits before deciding :)


----------



## brookettc3

No name decision yet for us either! I love Carter my husband loves Zachary and we seriously can't decide!


----------



## Lady_Bee

We decided on Benjamin for this little one. We don't have a backup name though so if he doesn't seem like a Benjamin I guess we'll having to start thinking fast!


----------



## Ganton

Hi. I'm due on the 5 march. I'm hoping not to go as far over as I did with my DS (8 days late), but I also don't won't to go too early. I've got a lot of jobs to do around the house , which I'm actually quite looking forward to getting sorted once I start maternity leave at the end of this week. Very end of feb or first week in march would be nice, but my son taught me that you really can't choose these things


----------



## sparklycat

Yes we've got a name, had it for a few months but only my OH and I know it :) x


----------



## janeydee

I'm due march 6th, I went 3 weeks early with ds1 and I have a feeling I may go early with ds2 too as I'm sure he's trying to break out at times haha


----------



## wavescrash

Count me in!

Due March 12 with #3 but expecting I'll go early. Maybe very end of February but we'll see what she decides to do.

#1 was born 10 days early, #2 was born 13 days early and at my 34 week appointment I was already 2cm dilated (previous internal exams showed I wasn't even a fingertip dilated but I felt like something was happening down there which is why I asked OB to check last week.) My OB seems to think I'll go early this time but baby was breech as of Thursday and I don't think she's turned yet so we'll see what happens.

I'm having LOTS of mucus-y discharge and lots of cervical/rectal pain and pressure which is what I feel when my cervix is changing so I'm curious to find out if it's any more dilated or thinned out. It's not too far back either so who knows what will happen.

She's sitting ridiculously low and barely moving the last few days. I've had an achy lower back and random cramps and the occasional contraction. Everyone keeps telling me to get our bags packed but I'm not mentally prepared for that yet lol. I know she could come early and seems to be going in that direction but at the same time I feel like 34-35 weeks is super unlikely. I guess we'll see!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Eeek I'm not ready yet either, lol I need some time to get my bearings and finish some more writing and things around the house first!


----------



## Kaedin

I'm being thrown a baby shower in just less than 3 weeks, so I'll then check over everything to see what baby things im still left to buy, babys furniture is being delivered a few days later so after that i hope to be all set for baby arriving


----------



## Bunnikins

Yay we r due next month!! Can I join please I'm due 26th (like a few of us seem to be!) It will be a lot easier to Labour watch this time now I know what it feels like! Last time I got excited about every bit of trapped wind/Braxton hicks/muscle pain etc. Hopefully not yet though as we haven't started the nursery, or chosen a name yet.


----------



## Mummylou23

yes course you can join bunnikins
how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Beyond

I'm in, I'm due March 17th! With my last baby I went into labor on my induction day at 39 weeks. Let's see what happens this time. =)


----------



## Bexter81

Hi I'm due March 2nd and packed my bag today and washed the baby clothes just incase  xx


----------



## countrymom119

Yep we have our baby girls name already. Her name is Gianna Sophia


----------



## AC1987

Bunnikins said:


> Yay we r due next month!! Can I join please I'm due 26th (like a few of us seem to be!) It will be a lot easier to Labour watch this time now I know what it feels like! Last time I got excited about every bit of trapped wind/Braxton hicks/muscle pain etc. Hopefully not yet though as we haven't started the nursery, or chosen a name yet.

We have a DD around the same age it looks like :haha: and due with a 2nd almost around the same time.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for march labor watch!!!! :dance:

not much for me yet. due march 15 so im 34 weeks. very big this pregnancy so im extra uncomfortable. baby is bigger than my last couple and I am feeling it! highly doubt I will make it to march. I wanted to at least make it to the 1st, which is 38 weeks for me. I have lupus though and complications have already begun as usual. last 2 came at 37 weeks so I figure she will too.

so far less BH than usual, but they are just starting to pick up now. they are getting very painful. 

just started taking epo orally. 2 per day. since dtd isn't happening as much as usual I figured I needed something to ripen the cervix


----------



## karry1412

Kaedin said:


> I've got my very first antenatal class tomorrow, and im very nervous!
> 
> I'm going alone and im worried everyone else will have their partners with them

Don't be! I had one on Thursday & while most people did have their partners there were some that didn't so I doubt you'll be the only one :hugs:



surprisepg said:


> Does everyone have their names picked out? I have a final list but dont have a definite name as yet eek

We do! We're going for Scott Nicholas :happydance:


----------



## loopylj

Hi I'm due March 3rd can't wait xx


----------



## Paperhearts

Wow this thread is moving quick! So glad to see it ;)

I'm 36+1 today and due March 1. I've never made it past 38 weeks with any of my kiddos with a few of them coming at 36 & 37 weeks. So I'm counting down to full term (5 more days!). 

Although I'm worried as I've already started feeling weird and labor-y. Lost a huge amout of mucous plug, lots of contractions, diarrhea for days, intense pelvic pressure, etc. Also, something's going on with my hormones as I've suddenly had horrible breakouts again. Bleh

Really hoping he stays put another week at least. I'm not ready!


----------



## sharan

Oh my days! Now it's beginning to seem very real!

I'm due on 13th March but there is a possibility that baby could make an earlier appearance. I have a cervical stitch in place and I find out on Tuesday when that's due to come out. From what I've been told at my previous appointments is that it'll be when I'm 37 weeks. If this is the case then it'll be around the 20th Feb. My cervix has already funnelled internally near enough to the stitch. So getting rid of it might just trigger something.

So I'll either have a late Feb baby or mid March one.


----------



## Bunnikins

AC1987 said:


> Bunnikins said:
> 
> 
> Yay we r due next month!! Can I join please I'm due 26th (like a few of us seem to be!) It will be a lot easier to Labour watch this time now I know what it feels like! Last time I got excited about every bit of trapped wind/Braxton hicks/muscle pain etc. Hopefully not yet though as we haven't started the nursery, or chosen a name yet.
> 
> We have a DD around the same age it looks like :haha: and due with a 2nd almost around the same time.Click to expand...

Oh yeah! Hi:thumbup: Does ur daughter understand any of this yet? Mine hasn't a clue! It will be interesting to see her reaction. Im struggling now to lift my 24lb toddler especially into the car seat! Good times.. Not much longer now :happydance: although I can imagine a newborn and a 20 month old is gonna be quite a challenge!


----------



## kaelysmom

Hi I would love to join too. I'm due on march 5th but csection is.scheduled for feb 28th. If he stays.in that long because both my other kids came at 38 weeks. Guess we shall see soon.


----------



## AC1987

bunnikins, my DD is quite oblivious with whats going on, I've told her there is a baby in my belly which she'll then go to DH and point to his gut and say baby :haha: LOL!! I try to tell her there will soon be a new baby and she will be a big sister but she doesnt really understand it yet.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I complain on a regular basis of back pain but the last 36 hours it's so bad I have been in tears. I called the doctor and he had me for the short term try 1000mg of tylenol and 600mg of ibuprofen, sitting in the jacuzzi, using heat, using ice.. nothing is touching the pain. So now I have to go in for monitoring in the next couple hours... Earlier the pain had me in tears this sucks I am so over being pregnant... I wish I was one of those people that got to 'enjoy' it.

I am waiting for the game to end first lol the day has been bad enough without ruining it for everyone else in his party trying to watch it.


----------



## AC1987

aww thats terrible!! I hope something helps soon... how awful..

I know I wish I didn't have all the aches either and got to enjoy the end of pregnancy like some ladies :wacko:


----------



## amytrisha

Labour watch? :argh:
Anybody else feel like they've blinked and ended up at the end of their pregnancy?!


----------



## Paperhearts

Did a few final baby buys this weekend. (I say final every time I buy him something haha!). Went to a few local cloth diaper stores. Picked up some boingos (diaper fasteners), an amber teething necklace, and some preemie prefolds to use as doublers/inserts.

Was super excited at Target today to find the playmat I've been wanting was on sale from $52.99 down to $40! Is anyone else obsessed with a theme for their baby? I'm in LOVE with rainbow chevron. So I keep picking up things from Targets toy line with rainbow chevron and rainbow polka dots. So cute! The blanket was from Etsy and a gift from my mom. <3

https://i58.tinypic.com/vpw4qv.jpg

Also picked up some receiving blankets to lay on the changing table since it's a different/flat shape. They had an adorable animal mobile on sale for $7.78 down from $25.99. I was so stoked because we bought him a swing on Craigslist. It was a great deal and in beautiful shape but was missing a birdie on the mobile part. So I bought the one at target and replaced the animals! 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2qwoas0.jpg

I love finding deals and love being frugal. And baby deals are the most fun!

What have you all bought recently? Have you scored any great baby buys? New or used! Pics are a plus. ;)


----------



## Paperhearts

amytrisha said:


> Labour watch? :argh:
> Anybody else feel like they've blinked and ended up at the end of their pregnancy?!

Yes! It's starting to make me sad because I know that I'll blink again and my newborn will be a big boy. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

brandy- I hope you are ok! always good to get checked out

amytrisha- this pregnancy has flown by!!!

paperhearts- that's some fab buys :dance: we are very frugal so have bought almost everything used but in great condition


----------



## TCK_Runner

Brandy: I will NEVER understand people that enjoy pregnancy except for the fleeting moments of happiness that this will all end and they will have babies in their arms soon enough. :baby: And I shake my head at the people who say it makes them feel "healthier" because now they're eating properly and taking care of their body more (etc)... uh, if that's the case then maybe you need to re-assess your normal lifestyle! :dohh: And then there are the people who just say "I love how my body feels" at this time. Seriously?! I understand those feeling baby kick moments and what not, but I do NOT love how my body feels right now. In fact it's actually NOT my body right now, it's an incubator with heartburn and hip/pelvis/back pains that can't digest or poop properly. I can't do a lot of things I normally do and, while I know it's worth it, I can't imagine if gestation time was any longer. My husband always reminds me that elephants are in gestation two years. TWO YEARS! [email protected]#$%^!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Here to labour watch! :)

I'm officially due 2 March but I am scheduled for an induction on 25 February due to PSD. 

So excited to watch all the March bubba's arrive! Eeeekkkkk.... :wohoo:


----------



## laurbagss

Labour watching!! Due Match 18th but going to see consultant at 36 weeks to discuss induction xx


----------



## anita123

Cant believe im labour watching already!!im due on March 11th and this time i cant wait for it to be over!! So uncomfortable this time, lots more aches and pains and not sleeping at night. Plus i found out Friday that baby is breech. Hoping and praying baby will turn soon!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im joining ... due March 14 hope my baby comes on time or at 38 weeks on daddy's bday ... my son came on his EDD

I have lots of discharge, using 2 pantyliners per day ... lower back ache, pressure in my cervix, more intense BH


----------



## m.knight

Just sneaking into March with baby due on the first... Today is my first day of maternity leave! Cannot wait to meet my little one!


----------



## roonsma

Morning labour watchers! Yawwwwnnnn...


----------



## Jeval323

This thread just freaked me out. I was like, aw march labor watch. Holy crap, that's me! 

At least it gives me something to look forward to as I sit awake in bed at 4am with awful hip pain :)


----------



## SarandrewBean

I'm in, due March 24th, scary... my pregnancy app told me I have 7 weeks exactly left. OH thinks its going slow I reckon really fast!

Having loads of pressure in lower stomach and pelvic area, also everytime I stand up feels like theres something inbetween my legs lol! 

Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I feel like the last weeks are dragging!! Feel like I've had 5 weeks to go for the past 3 weeks or so!! Hurry up!! :haha:


----------



## HappyHome

surprisepg said:


> Does everyone have their names picked out? I have a final list but dont have a definite name as yet eek

We've chosen Jessica Amelia, been picked since the 20wk scan so I doubt it will change now. dd3 called her "jess-jess" 



Bexter81 said:


> Hi I'm due March 2nd and packed my bag today and washed the baby clothes just incase  xx

Snap. Same due date. 
Had my bag done for a couple of weeks, just need a couple of things thrown in at the end (notes/phone etc)


Off to scan today to check placenta. Really hoping its good news. I cant be having a c-section, it'll break me!


----------



## TCK_Runner

My dad is really hoping this baby is due exactly on time as March 13 is his birthday. My mom just rolls her eyes when he says that and adds "that's just so he'll always be able to remember SOMEONE'S birthday" LOL


----------



## AC1987

I have no names picked out yet :haha: guess me and dh need to go over our lists again and try to narrow it even more :thumbup:


----------



## HappyHome

My mum is hoping I will go over so she's born on her birthday (5th of March)
My Grandad is hoping for a little earlier for his on the 25th of February.

I'd like her to have her own day though, but I've got no control over that.
Though I did google celebrities with March 2nd birthdays, Karen Carpenter, Daniel Craig, Jon Bon Jovi and Dr Suess all are on that day.


----------



## kate1984

Ive not done my hospital bag and tbh i cant be arsed lol.

I need to find out my easy booby access nighty for breastfeeding and Ive bought a little set of travel sized toiletries but haven't bothered to pack them.... the baby bag is set in the back of the car but I think that if i pack mine then im just setting myself up for getting hopeful at a later date for nothing to happen. Im lucky i guess in that due to my GD I get my sweep next friday and if that doesn't work then im induced the week after....

Not sure if i didn't have something concrete tha i could cope though haha i would have the feeling of "will it happen today...."


----------



## HappyHome

How have you been with GD?


----------



## lov3hat3

I keep freaking out every second because march is NEXT MONTH. Im gonna have a baby NEXT MONTH, im going to have two children. Does it freak anyone else out that march is only next month :haha:? I don't feel prepared lol, im not prepared! ive still gotta get everything ready :shock:


----------



## kate1984

HappyHome said:


> How have you been with GD?

All over the place till I went on insulin. I was on met but it made me poo all the time, then i started spilling keytones but things are setlling down now which is nice. I have my next appointment on the 11th so next tuesday and thats when i get my date and my labour plan :happydance: Freaking out but at the same time starting to get happy that soon i shall be able to see my vagina again


----------



## overcomer79

I'm due march 18th. I'm freaking out about adding a 3rd little one to complete our family. He has caused a lot of pain that my other two haven't caused. Fx'ed that I can avoid induction and PRe-E this time around.


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL Ella it also feels like 6 weeks will take forever


----------



## honeyprayer

:wave:


----------



## ~Brandy~

My backache wasn't just an average ache - last night they found what they believe is signs of kidney stones. Blood in urine white blood cells and +2 protein. They drugged me up and admitted me. We shall see. I am at the very minimum happy that the pain is gone and someone confirmed I'm not crazy that it was more than a backache


----------



## AC1987

oh ouch!! my mom had kidney stones while pregnant with my younger sis, she said that passing them was worse than labour :baby: 
Hope they're able to make you feel better!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Oh no! Gosh I hope you start feeling better soon Brandy - I too have heard that kidney stones are worse than labor! :/


----------



## CountryMomma

I am due March 11th according to LMP but according to my Ovulation date I am due March 8th and according to my first dating scan I am due March 6th soooo... I am not really sure when to count on her coming lol. I have already been having false labor and am dilated to a 2. I get timeable contractions about every night but they never stick around for more than an hour or so and they never hurt to bad. They get a bit intense every once in a while but nothing crazy. I don't think we are going to make 40 weeks but she could surprise me and stick around!


----------



## HappyHome

Ouch for the kidney stones, don't envy anyone for those! 

Scan was good. Placenta shouldn't cause any problems for VBAC as it's higher now. 
First time in four pregnancies I've ever seen an estimated fetal weight on my notes. She's currently weighing an estimated 5lb11oz (2.6kg) my heaviest baby has been 7lb3oz so it's exciting to guess what this one will be. 

Had to laugh at the vagina comment! I very much look forward to being able to shave mine properly again. Though DH hasn't commented so I guess me blindly hacking at it with a razor isn't too awful lol


----------



## Helzy

8 weeks seems so far away! :(


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't feel like March is next month! I know it is, but it doesn't feel that close!! :haha:
Can't wait!!


----------



## AC1987

I know March seems SO far away... I have like NOTHING to do weekdays, weekends are so busy though. :wacko: wish I could balance them out :haha:
I guess I should try to atleast clean stuff this month :shrug:


----------



## kaelysmom

Brandy- I just passed kidney stones about two weeks ago so I feel your pain. I unfortunately had a kidney infection, a uti and.kidney.stones at the same time. :-( I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mama2connor

I'm not labour watching as such as I'm having a repeat c section, but i'll be stalking this thread, and rooting for all you ladies. I could however go in to labour naturally, but I just can't see it happening. I'll be having my section anywhere from 38-39 weeks :)


----------



## Ganton

I've been getting lots of mucousy discharge today. Having experienced losing my plug with my DS, I know this isn't my plug, but it still feels like things could be slowly moving. I think this started about 3 weeks before eventual labour last time.


----------



## Eltjuh

AC1987 said:


> I know March seems SO far away... I have like NOTHING to do weekdays, weekends are so busy though. :wacko: wish I could balance them out :haha:
> I guess I should try to atleast clean stuff this month :shrug:

I'm the same... don't usually have anything to do on weekdays... Other than looking after my (almost) 3yr old and the usual household things, but they don't take that long! (You know, washing up and laundry and that's about it)
It just seems to be going SO slow!! 

Though my midwife appointment this week does seem like it's come round quickly, as I feel like I was only there last week, but I wasn't!


----------



## HappyHome

February is a slightly shorter month though so will be over quicker. 
I'm at the MW this Thursday, so 2 weeks in between appointments but I think its only because she wanted to talk about the scan results.

Feeling really achey now and have had a fair bit of gloopy discharge.


----------



## Eltjuh

yup I'm the same... got mw this thursday, then the week after I go and see my friends in London (on the weekend). Then the week after that my parents will be here and I'll have another mw appointment on the thursday - which is also my son's 3rd birthday! And then it'll soon be March! 
Looking at it like that it'll go quite fast!


----------



## mah0113

omg march labor watching thread already :-o ::freaks out::

im due march 27---dr gave me a hard deadlne of my due date bc of gestational diabetes...so hoping i go into labor on my own before then...really really do not want to be induced.

i am excited for the early signs of labor to appear so i can feel like i am getting closer!


----------



## countrymom119

I had a dream last night that I was losing my mucus plug and I couldn't get it off my fingers :haha: I have my last meeting with my doula this Saturday. Very excited about that. This is all becoming so real! I can't wait to meet our baby girl and for this to all be over with! I couldn't be any sicker of being pregnant lol


----------



## countrymom119

Paperhearts said:


> Did a few final baby buys this weekend. (I say final every time I buy him something haha!). Went to a few local cloth diaper stores. Picked up some boingos (diaper fasteners), an amber teething necklace, and some preemie prefolds to use as doublers/inserts.
> 
> Was super excited at Target today to find the playmat I've been wanting was on sale from $52.99 down to $40! Is anyone else obsessed with a theme for their baby? I'm in LOVE with rainbow chevron. So I keep picking up things from Targets toy line with rainbow chevron and rainbow polka dots. So cute! The blanket was from Etsy and a gift from my mom. <3
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/vpw4qv.jpg
> 
> Also picked up some receiving blankets to lay on the changing table since it's a different/flat shape. They had an adorable animal mobile on sale for $7.78 down from $25.99. I was so stoked because we bought him a swing on Craigslist. It was a great deal and in beautiful shape but was missing a birdie on the mobile part. So I bought the one at target and replaced the animals!
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2qwoas0.jpg
> 
> I love finding deals and love being frugal. And baby deals are the most fun!
> 
> What have you all bought recently? Have you scored any great baby buys? New or used! Pics are a plus. ;)

We are getting her car seat on Friday. That is the very last thing I need to buy. That and baby towels. I am sure I will be picking up a few other things just because it is so hard to resist lol


----------



## Kaedin

I'm suffering with really bad hip pain (only on the right side) it hurts to walk, si,t lie or try to lift my leg.

Urghh


----------



## wavescrash

Ganton said:


> I've been getting lots of mucousy discharge today.

Same here. A ridiculous amount since Thursday.


----------



## Paperhearts

Countrymom: that's exciting! Come back and share your baby buys with us. I LOVE seeing people's baby buys. 

Feeling awful today. I've had a horrible cold for 4 days and was hoping it'd be gone by now.

I don't know what the heck happened last night but I woke up with the most awful pain in both legs. I've barely been able to walk at all today and have been so crampy. Please, oh please don't let it be pre-labor signs. I really don't want to have my baby while I'm so sick. It'd be miserable to be afraid to kiss your brand new baby :(


----------



## Kaedin

I think my hip pain is caused by sitting at a desk for 8.5 hours at work. The seats at work are pretty uncomfortable at the best of times


----------



## Paperhearts

Kaedin said:


> I think my hip pain is caused by sitting at a desk for 8.5 hours at work. The seats at work are pretty uncomfortable at the best of times

Can you bring a pillow to sit on or put behind your back to make it more comfortable? I can imagine that would definitely be painful for you!


----------



## Kaedin

Paperhearts said:


> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> I think my hip pain is caused by sitting at a desk for 8.5 hours at work. The seats at work are pretty uncomfortable at the best of times
> 
> Can you bring a pillow to sit on or put behind your back to make it more comfortable? I can imagine that would definitely be painful for you!Click to expand...

I have a back support thing that goes over the back of the seat to help with back pain, but think ill see about getting a pillow to sit on as its getting so sore i struggled to put on and take my trousers off my leg as couldnt lift my leg. Had to get my partner to help me :blush:


----------



## HappyHome

I feel for you! I got stick trying to turn in bed the other morning. I dont suffer from hip pain generally but my gosh I thought I was going to be stuck forever. 
I have been having calf cramps and shin pains, they make me walk like a right weirdo! My kids like to take the mick out of me too.

I'm so damp right now. I hate it.


----------



## Mii

so at my last OB appointment I over heard one of the nurses telling a patient that our OB was going to be on vacation for 2 weeks at the end of a month (the thing is I dont know if it will be the end of this month or next month) Im just worried she is going to away when I should be getting my sweeps and the replacement OB wont do then for some reason :nope: bah I dont want her to go on vacation! lol


----------



## loz202

I'm joining. Due 22nd of march but i'm ready anytime as hip pain is really getting me down. On the plus i finishedcwork today so can hopefully relax a bit more. Well as much as i can with a 3 year old haha!

I got induced with ds at 40+4 but hoping this time round baby decides it wants to meet us sooner. (Not that we have nursery or anthing sorted yet but hopefully in next few weeks) Been feeling a lot of presure down below and crampy feeling so fingers are crossed xx


----------



## surprisepg

@Brandy kidney stones are the worse so sorry this has happened now of all times, hope you feel better soon.

Im so sick of this heartburn and lately feeling breathless when LO moves and kicks up my diaphragm.... and I'm still not ready. Have to pack hospital bags Im just so tired lately.


----------



## Mii

I actually just bought a new (bigger) diaper bag yesterday ! (I have one for my son but I wanted to buy a new one thats bigger so I could fit both of their things in it lol) Im going to be packing that up this next week or so (need to finish doing laundry and pick out what outfits we are going to bring)


also this might be a bit tmi lol but Ive read a few stories of when women are going to be going into labor soon (whether its a few hours, days etc) their bowls kind of clear themselves out (I didn't go into labor naturally with my son so Im wondering if this is a possible early sign of labor approaching?


----------



## TCK_Runner

omg I just want to sleep but cannot because the baby is all up in my rib cage :(


----------



## AC1987

Mii, I had a huge clear out when I went into labour with DD... there was like nothing left in me I'm sure :haha: TMI sorry!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I have shooting pains up my lady parts all day today!! Baby needs to stop head banging!


----------



## surprisepg

I think LO has flipped again... not that it matters since Im having a c section but I was sure I felt a foot kick my bladder cuase it sure made me run to the toilet in a flash.


----------



## Honeybumbum

I'm due March 12th with my first! Definitely excited for the big day! I think I've had a pretty easy pregnancy thus far because I don't have hardly any pain yet, except for the occasional back ache and night-time heartburn. I'm planning on having a completely natural birth at my birthing center. I hope everything goes to plan and I can experience the birth that I want. 

Only 5 weeks left!! How exciting!


----------



## Blue12

Brandy glad to hear the pain is gone. Thats crazy it seemed to come out of nowhere. My friend had kidney stones during her pregnancy too - that is so horrible. I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## waiting4damon

kaelysmom-If you dont mind me asking, why are you having a c section? I have a c section scheduled for 39 weeks 6 days. My daughters birth 5 years ago was an EMCS.


----------



## waiting4damon

"Freaking out but at the same time starting to get happy that soon i shall be able to see my vagina again"

Seriously kate1984--hilarious!!


----------



## blessedmomma

brandy- so sorry about the stones. never had anything like that myself, but I hear its absolutely horrible! :hugs:

mii- I have heard it can be a sign of impending labor sometimes.

time is really gonna fly by for me now. I have been going to bi-weekly appts since December, but as of Monday I go weekly. it always seems like everything goes into hyper speed when the weekly appts start rolling in.


----------



## Ganton

Mii, I had a clear out before my first labour and, like AC1987, I don't think there was anything left at all. When it happened to me, the "I news to run to the toilet now" stomach cramps rolled straight into contractions.


----------



## loz202

Well last night i started getting cramp like feeling down low they came and went but very sore took a few paracetamol and it helped me get a sleep but at 33 weeks i don't know if this pain is normal still getting it this morning not as often though! Should i phone midwife just to be sure? Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

If you're worried, always call! That way you can stop worrying or get something done about it! Even if it just makes you feel better knowing it's nothing.... Keep us updated.


----------



## loz202

Eltjuh said:


> If you're worried, always call! That way you can stop worrying or get something done about it! Even if it just makes you feel better knowing it's nothing.... Keep us updated.

Thanks gave them a call have been told to take it easy and if it get worse again to give them a call back. Really felt like the start of something and was panicing as we havent even started sorting house for babybut this will getting done this week after last night just incase! Xx


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all.
I got the usual watery discharge and stringy clear goo again this morning but nothing else happening here.


----------



## AC1987

Ok apparently the only way this baby wants me to sleep is on my back propped up, anytime I go on my side it moves so horribly I can't sleep. :baby:


----------



## HappyHome

I'm the same. I'm literally upright in bed, it's awful. DH jokes that I'm trying to suffocate him when I pull the covers up lol
Last time I tried sleeping on my side it was like having a concrete block wedged under my ribs!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Get a cushion wedge girls it really helps


----------



## karry1412

Brandy - So sorry to hear what you're going through! Hope you get the stones sorted soon :hugs:

Paperhearts - I LOVE that blanket! In a way I'm nearly glad I'm barely able to leave the house any more because I can't resist shopping for baby stuff! :happydance: I have got some new stuff in the January sales & eBay but I bought a lot of used in the charity shops too - three baby items for 1? Yes please! Also got a Graco travel system for 15 & a gorgeous pram travel system for 30! Dad is cleaning up for me :cloud9:

Helzy - I completely agree - even though I've a whopping 32 weeks done already another 8 weeks seems so long! :coffee:

countrymom - I'm the same! So over being pregnant. Always thought I'd enjoy it so much but that's unfortunately not the case. Can't wait to meet our little man!

Kaedin - Apologies if this goes down the wrong way because I know I'd hit someone that said this to me but perhaps try going for little walks every now & again? I have pain all over (more or less) but I find when I do manage to get up & walk around (even just out to the kitchen & back) it really helps... And I've been having my partner help me get dressed for a while now! :blush:


----------



## Helzy

This acid is getting unreal! Doesn't help my inability to sleep in the slightest. Hope the next few weeks fly by.. :(


----------



## kaelysmom

waiting4damon said:


> kaelysmom-If you dont mind me asking, why are you having a c section? I have a c section scheduled for 39 weeks 6 days. My daughters birth 5 years ago was an EMCS.

Because my other two were csections.


----------



## wavescrash

Went to L&D last night for cramping and contracting and reduced movement.

Monitors only picked up 2 contractions but I felt a couple more. Of course baby moved quite a bit while I was there and since the monitor hardly picked up the contractions I was feeling, I was sent home. I knew I wasn't in labor or whatever but was still worried.

I was 2cm when I was checked on Thursday - still 2cm and 40% effaced last night. I lost what looked like little bits of plug after the internal last night but I'm sure it'll just regenerate.

Still pretty crampy with a low backache today but I guess what's what I get to deal with until this kid decides she's ready (or my OB decides to take her if she stays breech.) Very annoying. I see my OB again on Friday so hopefully she has something useful to say lol.


----------



## countrymom119

Helzy said:


> This acid is getting unreal! Doesn't help my inability to sleep in the slightest. Hope the next few weeks fly by.. :(


Totally hear ya! It even wakes me up out of my sleep. This can't be over soon enough!


----------



## Mii

oh my gosh last night I woke up with this pain in my stomach.. I've no idea if it was contractions or I just slept funny. It really hurt but didn't last long enough for me not to fall back asleep. (and I was to out of it to really understand what the pain was lol)


----------



## countrymom119

Morning ladies... Question for you all. Anyone feel like they are going to go early? Are there any signs that labor may be approaching? For the past couple weeks I have been really crampy and have been having loads more BH. Today 90% of the time when I go to the bathroom my TP is really mucusy. There is no blood or anything though. TMI but it's like clear snot...sometimes a tinge of yellow. Woke up today feeling really crampy in my lower bump and back and when I have BH it tightens up and cramps a bit. They seem to be irregular though with the last 2 lasting 56 and 58 seconds.


----------



## wavescrash

That's exactly what I've been experiencing for a better part of the last week. Went to L&D last night to be monitored, they picked up some contractions but I was feeling more crampy and still am this morning. Loads of the same kinda CM you described as well. No idea if I'll go early but I'm kinda hoping at this point lol (only if baby's ready of course.)

My first was 10 days early, second was 13 days early so we'll see.


----------



## sojourn

Apparently having BH contractions. My husband calls them fauxtractions :haha: Kind of uncomfortable, but not horrible. 
Taking it easy seems to help, walking around the grocery store DOES NOT!


----------



## momofone08

I'm due April 1st, but will probably go in March with how my previous pregnancies went


----------



## Paperhearts

Karry- thank you! And we bought a ton of stuff second hand as well. I love finding good deals. It looks like you found some great ones as well!

Countrymom- I think I might as well. Lots of contractions last night after dtd. I think I might not dtd for another week at least just to be safe. I've had too many of my labors kick started that way and I'd like him to stay put for just a little longer at least. 

Today I'm up to 2cm, 40% effaced, and head engaged. Doesn't mean much I suppose. I asked her if I could request she stop labor on the off chance it happened before the weekend but she said no. :( She said the risks of the drugs were higher than the risks of a baby born past 36 weeks. I know she's right but I always thought my 38 weekers seemed a little stronger than my 36-37 weekers. Although one of my 38 weekers was 5lb 11oz and 17 inches long anyway. He's still a tiny boy at 8. Must be genetics, lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I really don't want to sit here and complain about being pregnant but I can't help it today. I feel straight up miserable lol. Worse than last night but I'm not about to call my OB and get sent to L&D again to be told "it's nothing, you don't know what you're talking about/feeling, call us when you're contracting every 5 minutes for an hour."

Came home from L&D last night and had some spotting because of the internal exam they did and lost little tiny bits of my mucus plug (because of the exam.) Went to bed, woke up feeling better for about a half hour and then the cramping started again. It's been a cramping/aching/pain since about 9am now (it's 1:30pm) in my bump and lower back. It gradually got worse and now the baby is sitting so insanely low, I can't believe it lol. Every step or movement I make, I feel like something is going to rip or she's going to fall out. Every step, there's a pain across my bump... down low.

The spotting had stopped this morning but I went to the bathroom about a half hour ago and there was this huge blob of bloody mucusy something. Don't know if it's part of my plug or if it's just residual lubricant + spotting + discharge from the internal last night but because of all the pain I'm having... I have no idea.

I just hope it's not going to be like this every day until I deliver lol.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hope everyone is good ... 

I had my check up today ... blood pressure is good and I only gained 2.4kg bringing my total weight gain to 11.7kg thus far ... 

baby is measuring big and has a strong heartbeat and is sunnyside down and low ... doc said if i should go into labour they wont stop it ... didnt get an estimation on weight or get checked for dilation will get one at my next check up at 37weeks and decide on a POA ... he asked me if my bags are packed as anything can happen now 

I have been having more intense BH that take my breathe away and also a few contractions but nothing to monitor ... my cervix also feels like its stretching as well as my pelvis ... and my tighs are achey ...

well that's my update ...


----------



## Kaedin

To help my back and hip pain during the day I'm often up and moving about (only a little though) as i work at a desk so get really sore sitting for too long 

Tried changing position tonight and sitting backwards on my computer chair - as my midwife said this is great to help back pain and also encourages baby to drop in the right position.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, really looking forward to find out what position baby is in at the moment, as i think she has moved!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

can I have a little rant ? only slightly o/t - the texts and calls have started from people asking if ive had the baby arghhhhhh I know that my waters broke the day after I left work last time (would have been today) but this is a different pregnancy with a different baby ffs I still have got 5 weeks to go - do people not think that they will be told when I do have him 

seriously people leave me alone 

Sorry hormonal rant !!!


----------



## mah0113

i have my 32 week appt tomorrow w my OB and then a growth scan at the hospital on friday...we are supposed to get a ton of snow tonight and tomorrow so i am not sure if i will make it to the ob. im more excited about the growth scan because i can see her lol...and plus, if they turn on the 3d to get a picture, its a plus :)

do doctors do a vaginal exam at the 32 week appointment?

i will be 33 weeks on thursday so its a little silly that i have my 32 week appt tomorrow and thenw ill have to come in for the 34 week appt one week later.


----------



## Mii

Mah @ I think it depends on where you are. I know they wont do an internal here unless you've been having contractions or are 40 weeks.


----------



## Paperhearts

My dr doesn't start cervical checks until 36 weeks.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

No checks here at 32 weeks as it's still early


----------



## TCK_Runner

Cannot wait for my next appointment on Feb 10, I think I'm gaining weight again yesterday and today, another growth spurt. Baby was sleeping a lot today and my tummy feels like it's stretching again and my back hurts more... am really tired but can't sleep right, never comfy enough blah blah blah am I full term yet so I can have this baby already


----------



## Eltjuh

They don't do any cervical checks here (in the UK) unless they're doing a sweep or you're in labour. And even then, they only check every 4 hrs or so! 
I don't really see the point in checking early. There's been plenty of women that have been dilated a little for weeks and still gone overdue and there's been women that have had no dilation at all and suddenly gone into labour and gone really quickly! It tells you bugger all! 
Once you're in labour you'll know and then you can start tracking it as a guide on how you're progressing..... But that's just my opinion....


----------



## countrymom119

No checks here until 36-37 weeks.


----------



## AC1987

same at where I'm seen, its only in labour as far as I know, however I didn't make it past 37 weeks the last time, so I don't know about at the end.. however I'd probably refuse unless I really did think I was in labour.


----------



## Mii

is it just me or do others find they have more BH contractions at night? Maybe because Im usually relaxing during the day with my toddler then I clean a bit at night once hes asleep but I find at night I notice I get a lot of BH especially tonight lol I moved our double stroller and babies car seat into my room (so its out of the way as our basement is kinda cluttered at the moment lol) I also cleaned the kitchen and living room and started to have BH contractions along with cramping. I wanted to go for a 15 minute walk on the treadmill but Im kinda worried now that I did to much and should just relax


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii said:


> is it just me or do others find they have more BH contractions at night? Maybe because Im usually relaxing during the day with my toddler then I clean a bit at night once hes asleep but I find at night I notice I get a lot of BH especially tonight lol I moved our double stroller and babies car seat into my room (so its out of the way as our basement is kinda cluttered at the moment lol) I also cleaned the kitchen and living room and started to have BH contractions along with cramping. I wanted to go for a 15 minute walk on the treadmill but Im kinda worried now that I did to much and should just relax

Yes mine are really amplified at night even when not doing much.


----------



## Mii

ah glad Im not the only one! lol also I found recently Ive been waking up to BH contractions and cramping (I think its mostly because I have a full bladder lol)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii mine get worse after I eat or with a full bladder.. it's weird.


----------



## amytrisha

I rarely get BHs, just a couple every few days. Tbh I rarely get much of anything (except discharge) sure my body forgets I'm pregnant :shrug:

MW Friday, then after that I see her every 14 days!! & She'll be starting to come to my house, just in time for the cold! :thumbup:

Anybody else not packed their hosp bag yet? I haven't got one yet thinking of buying one of those tiny suitcases.. I should start getting round to it!


----------



## Mii

I just bought my diaper bag a few days ago and some newborn diapers lol I have yet to wash any of the baby cloths Ive bought so once Ive done that Ill pack my hospital bag for baby. I wont be packing my hospital bag until Im like.. going into labor lol mostly because everything I need to pack I use on a daily basis :haha: 
I was going to pack babies diaper bag tonight but I realized my room was a disaster and I dont want to start going through baby stuff until its clean lol


----------



## Paperhearts

Does anyone go back and forth about wanting baby here and wanting baby to stay put? I'll have loads of Braxton Hicks and think "Hopefully they're making progress!" and then an hour later I'll be thinking about labor and delivery and him actually being here and get all panicky and think "No no no! Please not yet!"

It makes me feel bonkers :wacko:


----------



## Mii

yes and no lol I did that a lot when I was pregnant with myles (just because I knew it would be such a big change) but this time I guess I kind of now what to expect a bit more and Im just excited about not being pregnant anymore an having normal bladder function back and loosing weight, I want him out :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

mah- they usually start them at different times. the ones around here are between 34-36 wks when they start checks. I absolutely cant wait. I hate the actual check, but I love to know what my body is doing. it tells you exactly what you're starting with when labor does start and for me is directly related to when things will start. I usually get dilated to 2-3 and about 80% effaced and then I know labor is coming very soon, within a week! of course everyone is different, but if I had never been checked in my previous pregnancies I would have never known how MY body responds iykwim? its very awesome and exciting!

Mii- I have been having BH at night a lot. happened in my last pregnancy too and I remember telling DH I was probably gonna go into labor at night since that's when things kept picking up. not sure if its really related lol, but I did go into labor with him at about 8:20pm and he was born at 9:09pm. and I do tend to have more with a full bladder too.

Paperhearts- me!!! sometimes I think im ready when you are LO, and an hour later im so not ready. such mixed emotions! before I didn't feel ready at all, so maybe its just the process and in a few weeks all the "im not ready yets" will be out of the way and I will be ready to go all the time lol ???


----------



## wavescrash

For me, I like knowing how dilated/effaced I am because if it's changing or doing anything... I like knowing that the things I'm feeling and the pains I'm having are for that reason. For example, I know when I get a lot of cervical and rectal pain/pressure, my cervix is changing in some way (dilating OR effacing.) It's really uncomfortable when it happens so it's nice to get an update from my OB after an internal that all that pain was for a good cause, so to speak lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

^^ yes! me too! it makes all the pain and uncomfortable times not seem so bad when you see things are actually moving along. 

im 35 wks at my next apt on Monday and im hoping she checks me. its the start of my weekly apts so hopefully she will. if not then for sure the next week. cant remember when she started checking me with my last pregnancy. I want to know where I am! :lol:


----------



## Mii

I can't wait until I start going weekly (36weeks) :flower: I start getting weekly sweeps then and I have a feeling with all these painful/uncomfortable BH I might only need 1 or 2 sweeps :haha: 

ahh I cant wait until us March mommies start popping out babies! lol


----------



## wavescrash

blessedmomma said:


> ^^ yes! me too! it makes all the pain and uncomfortable times not seem so bad when you see things are actually moving along.
> 
> im 35 wks at my next apt on Monday and im hoping she checks me. its the start of my weekly apts so hopefully she will. if not then for sure the next week. cant remember when she started checking me with my last pregnancy. I want to know where I am! :lol:

I started my weekly appointments at 34 weeks and she wasn't going to check me just yet but I mentioned rectal and cervical pain/pressure so she did. Same thing happened during my last pregnancy. Each time I had been dilated more than before so I know it meant something lol.

Maybe just mention you've felt something like that to see if she'll check you (if she wasn't already going to?) For me it paid off... I found out I was already 2cm last week after having been closed up the previous time I'd been checked. Definitely made it a little easier to deal with all the pain I've been having... knowing it was my body doing it's job lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

mii- its so cool how they all have their own ways of doing things. my weekly starts at 35 wks, but sweeps start at 37. was supposed to start weekly at 34, but I had to switch days so it made this one about 1 1/2 wks instead. its so exciting we are getting to the end!! I cant wait either <3 im surprised no one has popped yet


----------



## blessedmomma

waves- I am def asking if she will check. cant believe you are already 2 cm!!! :dance: im usually 1cm/50% at my first check. she did check me at 30 wks, but I had lost some plug so that's why and I was still closed. so if anything has changed I will be so excited!


----------



## wavescrash

blessedmomma said:


> waves- I am def asking if she will check. cant believe you are already 2 cm!!! :dance: im usually 1cm/50% at my first check. she did check me at 30 wks, but I had lost some plug so that's why and I was still closed. so if anything has changed I will be so excited!

The last time I had been checked was 22 weeks so who knows when I hit the 2cm mark. I think it had to be fairly recently though. I never had an internal with my 1st until I was in labor (I was admitted at 4cm and about pooped myself in shock when the nurse told me lol.) With my second, I had my first internal at 34w - closed up tight. At 35w I was 1cm and 50% effaced. At 36w, no change. At 37w, I was 2cm and 60% effaced. Had a sweep and the next day I was 2.5cm 80% effaced. Contractions brought me to 3cm, 80% the following day. Delivered 2 days later due to a slow leak.

So being 2cm, 40% already... I have no idea what to expect lol.

I had what looked like bloody show earlier today but nothing's happening yet. No idea if anything will or if it's going to be one of those things that happened but I still have several weeks to go lol.


----------



## Blessedbaby

woke up to awful period type cramps but they seem ti have subsided now ...

ladies is your nipples also extra sore?

my bags are packed and ready to go


----------



## blessedmomma

waves- wow our bodies are amazing! sounds like things are really moving right along to me.

with my last I got to 37 wks and was 3-4cm/90%. it was the most dilated/effaced I had ever been before labor. she did a sweep and the next evening labor started. my labor was so fast! first contraction around 8:20pm, got to hospital about 8:50pm. I thought he was coming out when I got there, but it was my water breaking. they checked and I was already 9cm :shock: no time to really do anything except push him out as soon as they got my gown on!


----------



## Kaedin

Well, I woke up on 3 separate occasions last night due to severe cramping in my lower legs.

The muscles cramped so hard my legs are still really sore now even though the cramp has gone away

On the upside, I had my midwife appointment today :D Looking forward to finding out how baby is doing and what position she is in


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I was awake from 3-5am this morning feeling very "wet" but I don't think anything is happening 

Have a scan later for baby's position hopefully now head down


----------



## LaDY

My sleepless nights are becoming worse and worse...slept at around 3.30am, woke up at 6.30am to get my LO ready for school...I end up sleeping most of the day...any tips? xx


----------



## sojourn

I have been awake now for more than an hour with intense, excruciating heartburn.

Usually it's shockingly bad, then lasts about 10 minutes. I always feel like I have to throw up at the peak, I don't, but it's over soon after that...I've already felt like I was going to throw up twice. There's no end in sight.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugh, wish I could offer advice but the same thing is happened to me too. I can't really sleep most the night... I toss and turn, am up and about, back in bed etc. I am really trying! Then, if I have a day with a few hours at home, I end up passing out from exhaustion on the couch or something... and if I don't do that then I just end up feeling wretched until dinner time. I think the only solution at this point is to give birth.


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all,
I do find the whole dilation thing interesting. As its not a routine thing here in the UK its interesting to read the US and other ladies saying at 34wks (for example) that they are already 1-2cm. I wonder if that causes more stress or not. 
Didnt sleep well last night, we DTD then come midnight dd3 woke screaming for Daddy, she promptly got in our bed so I decided to get out and go on the sofa. I think I saw every 15 minutes of the clock, so I'm a bit grumpy today. 

TMI - Anyone else find DTD just makes a mess and causes cramping? I cant enjoy it at the moment being huge and feel like its a case of pick a position that works. I cant wait to have our sex life back.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

HappyHome said:


> Hi all,
> I do find the whole dilation thing interesting. As its not a routine thing here in the UK its interesting to read the US and other ladies saying at 34wks (for example) that they are already 1-2cm. I wonder if that causes more stress or not.
> Didnt sleep well last night, we DTD then come midnight dd3 woke screaming for Daddy, she promptly got in our bed so I decided to get out and go on the sofa. I think I saw every 15 minutes of the clock, so I'm a bit grumpy today.
> 
> TMI - Anyone else find DTD just makes a mess and causes cramping? I cant enjoy it at the moment being huge and feel like its a case of pick a position that works. I cant wait to have our sex life back.

I don't want to be examined unless there is a medical reason - I don't think that there is much point - baby will come when its ready and if I knew that I was 1 2 cm or more I would be on tender hooks I would rather not know 

I cant even dtd I am so swollen its not comfortable :wacko:


----------



## HappyHome

Wont be using sex as a labour inducing method for you then.

Got MW tomorrow, I hope its the nice one who actually listens and talks to you and writes things in your notes that are at least relevant to your appointment. 
I have this feeling I wont have a March baby, I dont know why, just feel that it'll be late Feb for us. 

Handwashed some little hats I brought off of ebay yesterday, once they are dry and packed that will be Baby's hospital bag done.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

def not ! yes I think I will have our baby in feb too


----------



## AC1987

wow... won't be long til the early march ladies will be having babies, my guess is some of you won't make it to march :D


----------



## TCK_Runner

I REALLY want our sex life back. Too swollen in that area and uncomfortable on my side. There is no good position at this point. :nope: I give up. Plus husband is worried anyways, which made things uncomfortable until we just decided not to bother. He says he'll be less worried once I hit full-term, then he wants to do it all the time... I'll probably still be too swollen, but who knows? 

TMI but I'm just happy that I was able to relieve some of the constipation pressure this morning... feel much better now, maybe that's part of why I had so much trouble sleeping last night? 

Workers in our place repairing the bathtub the last two weeks and we haven't had a shower/bathtub in our place since January 9th, can't remember if I mentioned that on here or not. I've been showering at the neighbor's or the pool. There is nothing sh*ttier than no proper bathtub this late in pregnancy! 

Had my German lesson this morning and baby decided to kick me in the crotch/go digging down there (or whatever the hell she was doing) every time I was speaking. I guess she loves the German language as much as I do... :haha:

Going to the pool later today when it opens and really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I have felt awful the last 2 days :( sick, no energy, so so tired and keep getting stronger shooting pains up my parts :( and to add to all that i cannot sleep with pains in my back and hips! Roll on tuesday for some physio!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Mrs Doddy said:


> I was awake from 3-5am this morning feeling very "wet" but I don't think anything is happening
> 
> Have a scan later for baby's position hopefully now head down

I had this too last night! I thought my waters had gone!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

HappyHome;31551647
[COLOR="Blue" said:

> TMI[/COLOR] - Anyone else find DTD just makes a mess and causes cramping? I cant enjoy it at the moment being huge and feel like its a case of pick a position that works. I cant wait to have our sex life back.

haha exactly how i feel!! Its a messy uncomfitable job which leaves hubby going straight to sleep... me in the shower then lying in bed with BH!


----------



## overcomer79

I've been having low back pain...pressure...bh were unbelievable on monday. I woke up to a lot of watery discharge so that concerns me as well. I'm too early...


----------



## HappyHome

I feel like a jelly/snot factory. So much clear sticky cm its beginning to really annoy me. If it had some more resemblance to a plug /show I'd b happier but its just annoying now.


----------



## Mii

I had the worst sleep last night. Horrible acid reflux and pains in my stomach (and of course getting up to pee all night) ah I am so ready to not be pregnant! lol


----------



## honeyprayer

I completely agree Mii. I can't sleep, my back hips and stomach hurts. I'm so cranky I just want to cry lol! Ugh so happy to be pregnant but so ready for baby to just come out or I just want to be able to get a good nights sleep!


----------



## blessedmomma

happyhome- I don't think it causes any stress at all to know if I'm dilated/effaced. in fact just the opposite. I think everyone knows just cuz things are starting to change doesn't mean labor will start immediately. its just another sign that things are moving along. like increased discharge, losing plug, increased BH, etc. its all exciting for me to see that changes are happening. but everyone is different and of course we can always refuse if its something that would be stressful to someone.

when I wake up in the night its usually for 2-3 hrs. I was up at 6:30am. since I homeschool we usually don't get up til 8:30-9. I would rather be awake for a couple hrs at 3 or 4 and still be able to fall back to sleep a while. 6:30 is like the worst possible time for me. too late to fall back to sleep, but too early to consider it enough sleep. boo! guess estrogen is increasing so its to be expected in the end.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think there'd be plenty of women (FTMs - no offence!) that would think if they're already starting to dilate a little early on that they're gonna be in full blown labour very soon! Lots of people don't realise that you can walk around dilated a few cms for weeks!! I personally didn't know that when I was pregnant with my first, so if I would've been told at 36 weeks that I was 2cm dilated I'd probably have thought I would be going into labour very soon!!! (don't think I was dilated at all until my 2nd sweep at 41+3 though) 
So I think it doesn't really do anyone any get checked early on, unless there's a good reason. 

I saw this thread the other day of someone that said she was gonna be pregnant forever because she was not dilated at all at 38 weeks!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

And baby is still breach :-( going to have an e c v in approx 2 weeks eep


----------



## AC1987

what is ecv? :wacko:


I'm fed up of being pregnant. I do want more kids but I think I will next time be more careful and wait til this one is atleast 2 before even considering getting pregnant again :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

eltjuh- I think here we know its not a sign of immanent labor. maybe since we are checked and told it doesn't mean anything will start right away. just like when they check you and you aren't they also say it doesn't mean things wont start that night :shrug: maybe there its just not discussed since they don't check, it may stress someone out. but, it can be valuable info regardless. just like all the other signs at the end. they can mean something is soon or still days/weeks away


----------



## Mrs Doddy

AC1987 said:


> what is ecv? :wacko:
> 
> 
> I'm fed up of being pregnant. I do want more kids but I think I will next time be more careful and wait til this one is atleast 2 before even considering getting pregnant again :haha:

When they try and turn baby by nudging it round externally


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs doddy- hope it works and safely gets baby turned :hugs: I had one that turned on his own about a week before he was born. so stressful that munch made things for me!


----------



## Paperhearts

blessedmomma said:


> eltjuh- I think here we know its not a sign of immanent labor. maybe since we are checked and told it doesn't mean anything will start right away. just like when they check you and you aren't they also say it doesn't mean things wont start that night :shrug: maybe there its just not discussed since they don't check, it may stress someone out. but, it can be valuable info regardless. just like all the other signs at the end. they can mean something is soon or still days/weeks away

Agreed! I think it's just nice to know. Especially since most of the pregnancy you have no dilation, effacement, etc. So it's nice to hear when you're getting near the end that something is happening, even if it's small. 

Also, I think knowing your own body and how it reacts to things helps a lot. Like they say bloody show doesn't guarantee labor. For me it 100% does. I don't get bloody show until labor starts. But everyone has different signs/symptoms. 

I'm 36+4 today. 2cm dilated and 40% effaced. For me personally, I know that doesn't mean a whole lot but it's encouraging still! I usually don't get more than 2 cm until labor actually starts. :)


----------



## Kaedin

My baby is breech too, hoping she turns on her own.

Have my next midwife appointment in 3 weeks


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I'm getting alot of shooting pains tonight up my hoof... now followed with pressure pains and bump tightening. Now lower back pain. I'm fed up of being on edge!


----------



## blessedmomma

Paperhearts said:


> Agreed! I think it's just nice to know. Especially since most of the pregnancy you have no dilation, effacement, etc. So it's nice to hear when you're getting near the end that something is happening, even if it's small.
> 
> Also, I think knowing your own body and how it reacts to things helps a lot. Like they say bloody show doesn't guarantee labor. For me it 100% does. I don't get bloody show until labor starts. But everyone has different signs/symptoms.
> 
> I'm 36+4 today. 2cm dilated and 40% effaced. For me personally, I know that doesn't mean a whole lot but it's encouraging still! I usually don't get more than 2 cm until labor actually starts. :)

:dance: 2 and 40!!!! effacement is a bigger indicator of impending labor than dilation and you are already 40! you're my hero!!! :haha: you are making me so excited for Monday, I hoooooope she checks me. it is good to know your body. bloody show is always my for sure sign too. my BH get painful and even routine sometimes like real contractions then die out, I lose plug weeks before, dilate/efface, have cramps and backaches, clear outs, you name it! but when I have bloody show I know its the real deal for me. very good to know personal signs. 

speaking of... nesting is kicking in for me. I got up 2 hours early and I have so much energy! I am thinking of walking a slow pace on the tread or doing some deep cleaning today :roll: could barely get the energy to do anything yesterday :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

doddy, is it painful? :o 


Blessedmomma, pass some energy my way please :baby: I hafta push myself to even do the dishes.


----------



## blessedmomma

AC- that was me yesterday. barely got off my butt and was out of breath and had to sit again when I did. DH had to get dinner ready :( I need to figure out whats most important while I have a little. it may be short lived...


----------



## Mii

just while the subject is going around, I am totally okay with being checked (only once I am between 35-36 weeks tho) Its just nice to know if anything is happening down there :haha: plus If I now I am dilated I might be a bit more determined to do things (clean, walk, bounce on my birthing ball) to get labor started before 40 weeks. (even though it might not do anything its still nice to have that motivation) :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just think it's funny I spent my whole pregnancy trying to keep these girls in... I had PTL and then had to have surgery to put in a cerclage. I have been admitted to the hospital 3 times... Then yesterday they say ok you're off bed rest if you go into labor we will deliver it's fine.

Now I am stressed out because all I wanted is to have this over with and now im afraid that it will really happen hah


----------



## Mii

Brandy @ oh gezz! hopefully they stay in a little longer lol but I understand, you want them here but then again you want them to stay in longer lol

Im kinda feeling the same lol Im still having some cramping today, no BH just cramping in my lower belly about 1-2 times every 30 minutes-ish (not really tracking them unless they get painful) but like, I want him out asap and apart of me is like "if I have him now thatll be okay" but then the other part of me is like "NO HE MUST BAKE LONGER I DONT WANT HIM TO HAVE TO GO INTO THE NICU FOR however many days/weeks." bah lol


----------



## blessedmomma

mii- I feel exactly the same

brandy- I always joke with DH that some day we may have twins. but I have to admit, when I get to the end of a pregnancy im always thankful im not. you're doing great and I hope whenever they do come they are healthy since I already know they are well loved <3

I just went on a whirlwind cleaning up the house. lost a small amount of plug and now bouncing on my ball.


----------



## wavescrash

I still have to get my exercise ball from my parent's house Friday after my OB appointment. I so wish I had it now though.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Mii said:


> Brandy @ oh gezz! hopefully they stay in a little longer lol but I understand, you want them here but then again you want them to stay in longer lol
> 
> Im kinda feeling the same lol Im still having some cramping today, no BH just cramping in my lower belly about 1-2 times every 30 minutes-ish (not really tracking them unless they get painful) but like, I want him out asap and apart of me is like "if I have him now thatll be okay" but then the other part of me is like "NO HE MUST BAKE LONGER I DONT WANT HIM TO HAVE TO GO INTO THE NICU FOR however many days/weeks." bah lol


I think that too! I get pains and think please let this be it but then i think no no i dont want a niuc baby i want a fully cooked one!
I'm so ready for this baby to be out though! This is my first and will be my last! Pregnancys not for me haha although i'm very greatful for it after 2 losses


----------



## Ganton

I know tho isn't really a sign of labour, but the nesting bug seems to have kicked in for me. I haven't stopped today...I've thoroughly cleaned my bathrooms and kitchen, cleaned all the windows and skirting boards in the house, and sorted out a loaf of clothes in my room that I've been meaning to do for ages. I still need to tidy our guest room (in case my parents need to stay here with our DS when I go into labour) and sort a few other things around the house, so I'm going to try to blitz that tomorrow whilst I still have the motivation!

I know a lot of people ate struggling with various aches and pains at the moment, but I actually can't believe how physically capable I still feel, given that I'm now 36 weeks. I remember feeling really down by this stage with DS, but maybe I just know what to expect this time. Sleeping is becoming more difficult, with about 5 toilet trips a night, and the baby being right up in my ribs and giving me stomach ache and hip pain if I stay in one position too long, but at least I don't have the horrendous heartburn this time.


----------



## Mii

I think the nest bug has hit me early! lol Ive got like nothing done (besides setting up the crib so far and doing some laundry) but these last few days Ive just wanted to get EVERYTHING finished. like I am going on a full cleaning spree tonight especially of my room (since baby will be staying in my room) its a disaster at the moment I usually dont care but omg its driving me nuts!
Also Ive noticed that every time I stand up I a BH contraction lol so Ive been trying to sit as much as possible :haha:

[email protected] ahh I wish I was farther along :haha: I keep telling baby "if you are fully cooked and are ready then you come out whenever you need but if you aren't full cooked, you stay put until you are!" lol Its crazy how baby staying in for an extra 2-3 weeks can cause baby to either be or not be in the nicu


----------



## blessedmomma

wavescrash said:


> I still have to get my exercise ball from my parent's house Friday after my OB appointment. I so wish I had it now though.

the past week I have tried to bounce 2X for 15 minutes a day. the kids keep dragging it downstairs to play with so I keep forgetting :dohh: brought it up yesterday and there was some kind of food smeared on it. nice. so I had to clean it up and will probably have to hide it out to remember to use it. they have a billion balls, but I guess this is the biggest :haha: last night while I was bouncing, my 3 youngest boys were bouncing on their bouncy balls lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad im not the only one nesting!!! think its a bit earlier than usual for me. but I was on bedrest for complications with my last 2 so I will take it and clean, clean, clean :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I dunno if it's the nesting bug that hit me or not.. But since the doctor told me I could do whatever I have cleaned non stop. I am paying for it since my SPD is so bad right now I can barely walk but yet I continue to keep going. Probably because I know they are breech and if labor hits they are going to cut me open so I wont feel the pelvic anymore LOL 

Got the guestbedroom ready for the inlaws when the girls come, the nursery all done, and all the floors done. I feel so much better because the clutter and things not put away was making me insane!


We still need to finish the trim in the nursery but MIL has volunteered to do it for me sometime before the babies come or while I am in the hospital thank god because sitting on the floor painting baseboards almost killed me. I was doing it at 3am and couldnt get up. I almost had to yell through the house to wake DH up to get me off the floor. I wish it was on camera because I had to roll around and crawl for a while before I could find something to pull myself up with..


----------



## Mrs Doddy

AC1987 said:


> doddy, is it painful? :o
> 
> 
> Blessedmomma, pass some energy my way please :baby: I hafta push myself to even do the dishes.

I don't know everyone seems to have different experiences - the registrar today said not but I don't know of she has every had it done herself to know lol


----------



## countrymom119

Ive had my ball for awhile now. My doula said to rock back and forth on it or in circles. Should i be bouncing instead??


----------



## countrymom119

Ive been nesting as well. Ive got most of my "spring" cleaning done already lol ive been dusting like crazy as well lol its so hard to keep up with it though cuz i get so lazy sometimes


----------



## Mii

countrymom @ I do all three on my birthing ball lol I usually bounce for a few seconds then rock back and forth and then go in circles.


----------



## Blue12

~Brandy~ said:


> I dunno if it's the nesting bug that hit me or not.. But since the doctor told me I could do whatever I have cleaned non stop. I am paying for it since my SPD is so bad right now I can barely walk but yet I continue to keep going. Probably because I know they are breech and if labor hits they are going to cut me open so I wont feel the pelvic anymore LOL
> 
> Got the guestbedroom ready for the inlaws when the girls come, the nursery all done, and all the floors done. I feel so much better because the clutter and things not put away was making me insane!
> 
> 
> We still need to finish the trim in the nursery but MIL has volunteered to do it for me sometime before the babies come or while I am in the hospital thank god because sitting on the floor painting baseboards almost killed me. I was doing it at 3am and couldnt get up. I almost had to yell through the house to wake DH up to get me off the floor. I wish it was on camera because I had to roll around and crawl for a while before I could find something to pull myself up with..

Good for you having pretty much everything ready. My to do list is still so huge!!!!!!!! Any pics of your finished nursery? 

The description of you rolling on the floor made me laugh do hard cause I've been there. It is so strange to get stuck and have to find crazy ways to get up. Ugh!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Mii

worried :nope: these BH contractions are becoming more painful/uncomfortable, they usually go away when I sit and relax but Im still getting them so Im going to try and keep an eye on them (downloaded a contraction timer app just incase they become regular.) I really hope they stop soon or at least become less uncomfortable.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I dunno if it's the nesting bug that hit me or not.. But since the doctor told me I could do whatever I have cleaned non stop. I am paying for it since my SPD is so bad right now I can barely walk but yet I continue to keep going. Probably because I know they are breech and if labor hits they are going to cut me open so I wont feel the pelvic anymore LOL
> 
> Got the guestbedroom ready for the inlaws when the girls come, the nursery all done, and all the floors done. I feel so much better because the clutter and things not put away was making me insane!
> 
> 
> We still need to finish the trim in the nursery but MIL has volunteered to do it for me sometime before the babies come or while I am in the hospital thank god because sitting on the floor painting baseboards almost killed me. I was doing it at 3am and couldnt get up. I almost had to yell through the house to wake DH up to get me off the floor. I wish it was on camera because I had to roll around and crawl for a while before I could find something to pull myself up with..
> 
> Good for you having pretty much everything ready. My to do list is still so huge!!!!!!!! Any pics of your finished nursery?
> 
> The description of you rolling on the floor made me laugh do hard cause I've been there. It is so strange to get stuck and have to find crazy ways to get up. Ugh!!!!! Lol.Click to expand...

I will have to go in there and take some next time I can walk :wacko:


----------



## AC1987

I don't even know if I get BH or not :baby: I mean I'm achy... but I always am :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

countrymom- I do it all as well. rock forward/backward, side to side, around in circles, and bounce. 

mii- keep us updated! :hugs:

brandy- im so uncomfortable with one I cant imagine any more :( hang in there mama :hugs:


----------



## Mii

they seem to have started to become farther apart and arent bad unless I am walking around so just going to keep relaxing (now that my son is in bed lol) had a warm shower and that helped a bit, hopefully a goodnight sleep too will help ease them up. So much for organizing and cleaning my room tonight :haha:


----------



## Paperhearts

countrymom119 said:


> Ive had my ball for awhile now. My doula said to rock back and forth on it or in circles. Should i be bouncing instead??

Even though I bounce on my birthing ball it never seems to do anything for me. Circles or figure 8's definitely bring minor contractions and I can feel "shooting" in my cervix


----------



## LisK

I am starting to get anxious about having this baby soon. I want her to be born after 39 weeks, but I am in so much pain all the time. UGH I wish I could just hop in a time machine and fast forward a couple weeks!


----------



## wavescrash

Add me to the annoying BH list for tonight. I felt fine all day but about 8pm (so 3 hours ago) they started coming on again. They gradually increased and some were coming 1-3 minutes apart, some were just 10 minutes apart, some in between. I've changed position, drinking to stay hydrated, it's just miserably uncomfortable. Debating on calling the on-call OB at my doctor's office but what can they even say about BH? They're not real contractions. They're not regular contractions.

I'm reading conflicting info about them/when to call. Someone told me their OB said to call if they have more than 8 an hour. Most websites say 4+ an hour. I've had over 20 in an hour, guaranteed. But when I was at L&D for monitoring on Monday, I was having a ton that weren't being picked up on the monitors so the L&D doc said nothing was going on, sent me on my way.


----------



## Mii

wavescrash said:


> Add me to the annoying BH list for tonight. I felt fine all day but about 8pm (so 3 hours ago) they started coming on again. They gradually increased and some were coming 1-3 minutes apart, some were just 10 minutes apart, some in between. I've changed position, drinking to stay hydrated, it's just miserably uncomfortable. Debating on calling the on-call OB at my doctor's office but what can they even say about BH? They're not real contractions. They're not regular contractions.
> 
> I'm reading conflicting info about them/when to call. Someone told me their OB said to call if they have more than 8 an hour. Most websites say 4+ an hour. I've had over 20 in an hour, guaranteed. But when I was at L&D for monitoring on Monday, I was having a ton that weren't being picked up on the monitors so the L&D doc said nothing was going on, sent me on my way.

ah I hate that. Ive been getting them like crazy tonight (they aren't painful/uncomfortable anymore thank goodness) my OB said if I have more then 4 an hour to call. I want to bring it up at my appointment on monday and see if she thinks I should do a NST just to make sure they aren't developing into contractions. But I feel like If Im not having any sunday night or monday there is no point in bringing it up? :shrug:
If I was you Id probably call L&D if they got really uncomfortable or didnt stop after 2-3 hours. (even just to call and let them know and see what they think.)


----------



## blessedmomma

waves- I agree with mii! I hate that there is so much conflicting info on everything. my LO was having reduced movements and within a week I was given at least 5 different guidelines to follow on how much she should be moving. ugh :( but always better safe than sorry, even if its just making a call :hugs:

def having a lot of BH tonight. im so uncomfortable. lost a little more plug too so hopefully they are actually doing something. and have dealt with barely any movements since 30 wks(she seriously moves 3 times a day for about 5-10 mins each time :() so of course tonight with all the BH she was all over the place to make it even more uncomfortable. thankful she is moving more, but ouch!! this kid feels huge too


----------



## ~Brandy~

During my very first OB appt my doctor gave me a binder as well as his website that lists specifically to call if I have more than 4 BH in an hour.. F that I would be calling him every hour the poor man.

I gave up its totally pointless calling most of us are well within the weeks acceptable for delivery so they just tell you to rest and see if anything comes of it LOL 

Nothing comes of mine they are just a super annoyance.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Woke up with a husky voice today and cough :( just what i need to add to my list!


----------



## AC1987

This is weird... but lately at night I wake up with the random need to push :wacko: like the baby is right there.. I dunno if its just my body remembering from last time or if its just practising but it freaks me out!! :shrug: will def hafta bring it up to the midwife. I know its not labour at all.. as theres no contractions its just the sensation that worries me.


----------



## Eltjuh

Been having some period like feelings in my back and now it's kinda radiating to the front aswell.... Not sure whether it's BH....
They're not very painful, just annoying and noticeable. Don't seem to last very long either...


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ella I do get those contractions as well .. try a warm bath to ease them

My ladybits are sore and feels like its stretching ...


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I rang L&D before as had lower back pain and a sore bump. Still going to loo an unusual amount and started was sick as i was having a bath to relieve back pain. Been told to watch for tightenings and then ring back. Also told me the pressure in my bottom and shooting pains up my lady bits will be babys head engaging more.... i have a feeling this babys not going to stay in even till my induction date!


----------



## HappyHome

Sorry if you have read this on the March Monkey thread, but thought I would just copy/paste it for here 

Had my midwife appointment today, not my usual ones so I was pleased of the change, felt like she looked at me with fresh eyes. 
Baby is 3/5 engaged and she was pleased to hear of my Braxton hicks and the discharge. She did struggle with the heartbeat as baby was curled over, not surprising I've had so much discomfort on my right side. 
She urged me not to attempt the hospital journey if I felt the birth was imminent but to call ambulance and then inform the delivery suite. She also said regardless of my EMCS she would have supported me in a home birth.


----------



## HappyHome

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b58/milkymommy/dilationandeffacement.gif
Saw this and thought it was quite good.


----------



## Paperhearts

Feeling so gross. It gets worse by the day this week. My hormones have suddenly gone crazy. Outbreaks on my face, horrible mood swings, etc. Also, the "clearing out" is driving me bonkers. It's constant and never quits. It's given me quite a bit of bleeding. :( Also, morning sickness has decided to return. Oh joy! I wish I could at least sleep at night but I can't stay in one position for more than 20 minutes before getting sharp pains in hips and pelvis with my shoulder and arm going numb. Then it takes forever just to turn over. 

Baby's been very quiet lately too. My OB said I can start coming in twice a week for NST's. I'll monitor his movements and decide if I need to. Some days he's so-so and I feel him a few times but other days nothing. Not a thing. Had an NST Tuesday and his heartrate was very high. It stayed at 185-200 for quite a while but while there was no movement. Now that has me worried. Can they have heart attacks in utero???

I sound whingey this morning. Sorry. :( The good thing is I'm only 2 days away from being able to answer the question "How much longer?" with: "Any day now!" That'll feel nice.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC- It sounds like the baby might be on one of your bowels or sitting down very low causing the needing to push sensation.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Paperhearts said:


> Feeling so gross. It gets worse by the day this week. My hormones have suddenly gone crazy. Outbreaks on my face, horrible mood swings, etc. Also, the "clearing out" is driving me bonkers. It's constant and never quits. It's given me quite a bit of bleeding. :( Also, morning sickness has decided to return. Oh joy! I wish I could at least sleep at night but I can't stay in one position for more than 20 minutes before getting sharp pains in hips and pelvis with my shoulder and arm going numb. Then it takes forever just to turn over.
> 
> Baby's been very quiet lately too. My OB said I can start coming in twice a week for NST's. I'll monitor his movements and decide if I need to. Some days he's so-so and I feel him a few times but other days nothing. Not a thing. Had an NST Tuesday and his heartrate was very high. It stayed at 185-200 for quite a while but while there was no movement. Now that has me worried. Can they have heart attacks in utero???
> 
> I sound whingey this morning. Sorry. :( The good thing is I'm only 2 days away from being able to answer the question "How much longer?" with: "Any day now!" That'll feel nice.


I feel the same :( sick of being stuck to the toilet! Ive got a headache achy bump and no energy!


----------



## HappyHome

My need to "clear out" is always before we're due to go somewhere, there's no telling how long I'll be either! 

Anyone else feeling reluctant to go far from their homes? 
I just want to stay home, DH was home today and said about popping out a few towns away, I just said I wanted to go to the usual close one. I dont want to be out doing school runs or anything either (though in this weather I shouldn't think anyone else wants to either) I bet I look really antisocial disappearing as soon as the doors open, normally I've always got time to chat.

I'm wondering who will have their babies first!


----------



## Paperhearts

Yes! Unless it's baby shopping (which I do still love haha) I don't want to go anywhere. At all. Not even my OB appointments. Then I feel like an awful mother for not wanting to. 

Oh! And this isn't any kind of symptom or anything but it was strange... So the night before last I was up 5 times to pee. The night before that, 7. Last night? Not at all! I did go once but just because I couldn't sleep through the heartburn and got up for some Tums. I figured I'd try and go and save myself the time later since I was up. Pathetic little trickle. How odd! I've been drinking water and don't feel dehydrated. Maybe my body wanted to hang onto it all?


----------



## Mii

my OB appointments are the only reason I leave my house :haha:


----------



## AC1987

I don't mind going out, if its just to the store or my appts... but I'm starting to really not enjoy going to my in laws, mainly because it takes nearly 2 hours to get there by car, so then we hafta spend the night which is annoying because DD doesn't sleep well there.. so then I am running after her ALL weekend long and so its not really much of a break for me at all :wacko:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

AC1987 said:


> I don't mind going out, if its just to the store or my appts... but I'm starting to really not enjoy going to my in laws, mainly because it takes nearly 2 hours to get there by car, so then we hafta spend the night which is annoying because DD doesn't sleep well there.. so then I am running after her ALL weekend long and so its not really much of a break for me at all :wacko:

DITTO! In laws only live 20 mins away but whether its just hormones or me when we get there they decide to put a film on! Hubby knows quite well i can sit too long because of the pains in my back. So i get fed up and end up in a bad mood!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ive been so busy this week and would love a day in, not going to happen until Monday !!!

a few questions for you girls. I had a scan yesterday to check babys position and its footling breach so with one leg up by his ears and one flexed down and that the placenta was calcified and showing aging- they would probably want to do another scan. When I went into the registrar she said that the plancenta was fine no offer for another scan (by taking one glance at the notes) and that they would be happy to do an ecv. She didn't explain all the risks of an ecv (I didn't ask because the consultant on the previous appointment already had in much more detail) It also dawned on me after the appointment that turning a footling breach baby would be more complicated as surely they would try and get the legs together first ? I am waiting for a call to book in the ecv so will ask then but something is telling me that she just wanted me in and out and didn't explain things or look at my notes properly. Your supposed to trust they know what they are doing but am worried


----------



## Kaedin

My baby is breech (not been told where her legs are or offered a scan - just the midwife feeling my tummy) but no one has told me any information about turning baby ( pros or cons ) they told me baby still has time to turn on her own and they will tell me more info at 36 weeks.

Feel rather clueless and helpless!


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't know where you are Kaedin, but in the UK they don't even (usually) check baby's position until you are 36 weeks... cause they still have enough time to turn around themselves before then! 
There are some things that can help turn baby, like rocking on all fours (or scrubbing your kitchen floors ) Google it, there's a video on youtube about it aswell and that lady that did the video actually felt her babies turn when she was doing these exercises.... Seemed like quite good advice (luckily I've never needed it myself)


----------



## AC1987

Oh how annoying! I hate being rushed at appts :growlmad: especially when you hafta pay for it :baby:

I know they say not to google symptoms or pregnancy stuff, but sometimes it atleast gives you some information.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry mrs doddy! that sounds very stressful and I really hate it when they don't seem to know or care to do their jobs properly :( I know there are complications that can come from ecv, but i haven't read about it in a long time. wish i knew more :hugs:

paperhearts- my heart goes out to you. im feeling like crap as well. hang in there mama! :hugs:

mii- that's the only thing i leave the house for as well lol. so exciting :roll:


----------



## Kaedin

I'm from the UK too, and the midwife did say baby had time to turn, but was just worried incase by 36 weeks so no longer as the room to turn.

The midwife was unsure of my babys position as I had a scan 7 days earlier and baby was head down and now shes decided to flip right round!

Not sure if i have the energy to scrub the floor but ill give the positions a go!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

it was only because I was being monitored for growth anyway that they picked it up - mw wasn't worried as there is still time ... which there is but I think he is comfortable has been like this for three weeks now lol


----------



## wavescrash

Kaedin said:


> My baby is breech (not been told where her legs are or offered a scan - just the midwife feeling my tummy) but no one has told me any information about turning baby ( pros or cons ) they told me baby still has time to turn on her own and they will tell me more info at 36 weeks.
> 
> Feel rather clueless and helpless!

I had a scan at 22 weeks and found out baby was breech then. OB wasn't concerned and said she doesn't worry about position until 36 weeks. Last week I had my weekly appt and she did an internal, mentioned baby was breech still but offered nothing more. I see her tomorrow and if baby's still breech I'm going to ask what the game plan is because apparently she thinks I'll deliver early and with everything happening lately, I wouldn't be _too_ surprised. So I figure we should discuss options asap lol. Otherwise she wasn't going to discuss position until 36 weeks. Some baby's turn at the very last second which is why they scan you again right before a c-section due to breech baby.


----------



## sojourn

Wooohooo!

Went to the doctor today. I am 1cm dilated and 80% effaced, the little guy is snug, deep in my pelvis and in the launch position. I know this means basically nothing, and that he can hang out that way for weeks and still has time to mix himself around, but still...I am just glad to know that SOMETHING is happening! Plus, I figure every millimeter of dilation I get out of the way slowly (and painlessly!) is one less that I'll have to work through once I'm actually in labor.


----------



## brookettc3

My LO is breech as well but I am having an ECV done this weekend or Monday due to high BP, hydronephrosis, & history of preterm labor. My doctor did say he doesn't like to do them until 36 weeks minimum usually. I am sooo nervous about it I hope it works and there are no complications!


----------



## brookettc3

sojourn said:


> Wooohooo!
> 
> Went to the doctor today. I am 1cm dilated and 80% effaced, the little guy is snug, deep in my pelvis and in the launch position. I know this means basically nothing, and that he can hang out that way for weeks and still has time to mix himself around, but still...I am just glad to know that SOMETHING is happening! Plus, I figure every millimeter of dilation I get out of the way slowly (and painlessly!) is one less that I'll have to work through once I'm actually in labor.

That is great news!! Things are moving along!! I can't wait to hear that I am making progress too. It makes it more real and like we will actually be having babies soon and won't be pregnant forever. Haha


----------



## blessedmomma

wow there are a lot of breech babies. only 1 of mine was breech and he turned like a week before. phew! little turkey is still a silly boy :D hope those LO's turn around for you ladies :hugs:

sojourn- :dance: awesome!!!! cant wait to see if she checks me Monday! if not it will be only 1 more week to wait at least :)


----------



## Mii

spent nearly 6 hours doing it but my room is finally cleaned and ready for baby to arrive!!! also finally started packing babies hospital bag too whoo! lol my hip and back are KILLING me but I feel very accomplished and really ready now lol

[email protected] :happydance: yay! hopefully baby stays snug and makes an appearance soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

I rearranged my bags today too. had everything in one bag and a couple left over things in another. decided to put her stuff in a bag by itself and my stuff in another. its still not much in them, but I think it will make it easier to find stuff.

mii- great job on cleaning!!!!


----------



## kaelysmom

Interesting day today. Me and dh dtd this morning and I have been having period cramps nonstop all day. At one point the pressure was so bad down there that I felt like he was going to just fall out.


----------



## ~Brandy~

kaelysmom said:


> Interesting day today. Me and dh dtd this morning and I have been having period cramps nonstop all day. At one point the pressure was so bad down there that I felt like he was going to just fall out.

I wish it worked like that :) The just falling out part haha


----------



## HappyHome

I'm surprised with a footling breech that they would attempt manual turning. I would have thought a c-section would of been the way to go. 
My dd1 was breech but we didnt find out until I was 9cm dilated and labour literally stopped. I had a emcs with her.


----------



## 44npregnant

Wow. Just hit me that I have less than 7 weeks until I'm a Mommy. Yikes!


----------



## HappyHome

Scary isnt it! 
I just posted 23 days to go on the countdown thread....its getting awfully close to EDD


----------



## AC1987

Its a crazy feeling!! It really hits home when you end up taking the baby home :thumbup: 

Somedays I'm amazed that I am a mother of a 1 and a half year old :haha:


----------



## honeyprayer

Are any of you having visitors over right away?

My MIL is not respecting my wishes at all. My mom will be at the birth because I need her and we've asked MIL to wait to come (she lives 5 hours away) until we're ready for visitors and she keeps saying 'as soon as I hear you're in labour I'm on the next flight out'. Ugh. DH has tried to tell her but she just is not listening. 

I hate that I'm even stressing about this!


----------



## HappyHome

Try not to stress too much, I think its natural for her to want to come out, especially if its a first grand-child. 
Its really difficult for the MIL as they just dont feel as needed as our Mum's who we usually turn to. 
I'm afraid if she's not listening the option you have is just not to tell her until after baby has arrived but that could cause some heart-ache, which is a little cruel even if you dont want her there straight away. 
Find a way of making her needed, getting her to arrange something to bring or something like that. 
I dont envy you at all.

We have it the other way around really. With baby being our 6th together the vast majority of our family dont actually care. My In laws werent interested with our last either so I know baby Jessica wont be greeted much differently. 
Morbid I know but we could be in such different situations tomorrow that we should be glad we have family out there who care.


----------



## LaDY

I'm hoping no one will get a chance to visit as I shall give birth and be home on the same day...wishful thinking :lol: xx


----------



## roonsma

honeyprayer said:


> Are any of you having visitors over right away?
> 
> My MIL is not respecting my wishes at all. My mom will be at the birth because I need her and we've asked MIL to wait to come (she lives 5 hours away) until we're ready for visitors and she keeps saying 'as soon as I hear you're in labour I'm on the next flight out'. Ugh. DH has tried to tell her but she just is not listening.
> 
> I hate that I'm even stressing about this!

Could you not tell her you're in labour? I'd be really upset about someone ignoring my wishes too:flower:

We had a scan today & baby is breech as suspected. He/she is curled up tight with head right up in my ribs :/ I'll try anything to avoid a c section so we're doing all we can to get him/her head down! I've been to the Chinese herbalist and bought some moxibustion sticks! I'll report back :thumbup:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Neither of our parents will be here for the labor, thank god. There is no way I could deal with that! I mean I love them and all, but that is just WAY too much stress to handle!!! lol


----------



## Mrs Doddy

roonsma said:


> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you having visitors over right away?
> 
> My MIL is not respecting my wishes at all. My mom will be at the birth because I need her and we've asked MIL to wait to come (she lives 5 hours away) until we're ready for visitors and she keeps saying 'as soon as I hear you're in labour I'm on the next flight out'. Ugh. DH has tried to tell her but she just is not listening.
> 
> I hate that I'm even stressing about this!
> 
> Could you not tell her you're in labour? I'd be really upset about someone ignoring my wishes too:flower:
> 
> We had a scan today & baby is breech as suspected. He/she is curled up tight with head right up in my ribs :/ I'll try anything to avoid a c section so we're doing all we can to get him/her head down! I've been to the Chinese herbalist and bought some moxibustion sticks! I'll report back :thumbup:Click to expand...

can you get it over the counter so to speak ? I thought you needed to go to an accupunturist - hugs im in the same boat its no fun huh


----------



## wavescrash

HappyHome said:


> I'm surprised with a footling breech that they would attempt manual turning. I would have thought a c-section would of been the way to go.
> My dd1 was breech but we didnt find out until I was 9cm dilated and labour literally stopped. I had a emcs with her.

Oh goodness :/

My cousin's first baby was frank breech, butt fully engaged so she had a c-section. She just had her 2nd baby last month and was going for a VBAC. They were doing scans and monitoring leading up to her due date and baby was head down. They were only going to let her do a VBAC if she went into labor on her own before 39-40 weeks but she didn't so they scheduled a repeat c-section. Found out _during_ her c-section that baby turned breech sometime in the last week and nobody even realized so it's a good thing she had the c-section scheduled anyway lol.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

im not having any visitors until ive sorted the feeding out hoping to bf but last time it was tricky with visitors all the time I don't care what anyone says they can all wait


----------



## Mii

my mom and MIL+FIL will both be at the hospital while Im in labor lol (thought we both made it clear to each other that MIL+FIL wont be in the room while Im pushing baby out :haha: ) I mean, after baby is born most people who are there don't stick around for long because they know mommy and baby need rest.
I get along with my MIL+FIL really well (even my MIL has been annoying the crap out of me lately, I think thats just pregnancy hormones lmfao) so Im okay with them being there as soon as the baby is born since I know they wont over stay their welcome lol

Plus since I am planning on BF the nurses (like last time) will generally kick everyone out if I want them too :haha:


----------



## roonsma

Yes mrs doddy I just went in and asked. Tbh I've not looked into them properly before now so I never thought of that! :dohh:

It's a definite worry isnt it :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Not 100% sure how we're going to do the hospital/visitors thing yet.

It really depends on what time she's born. If she's born earlier in the day (or even before 6pm) then my parents and our other daughters will come visit that day once we get moved to our post-partum room. If it's later in the evening then we'll take visitors the next day. Hopefully no visitors on the last day so we can just get discharged and get home and then I'm sure my parents will want to visit that day or the next. We'll see. His mom lives in another state so his only visitors would be his brother and their best friend but they may not visit immediately. They did last baby but we'll see. I'm playing it by ear lol. But I'm totally kicking everyone out, my own other kids included, when it comes time to breastfeed because I struggled with it last time and wish I'd gotten more help while in the hospital so I want to focus on that a lot more this time and hopefully have a better BF experience.


----------



## AC1987

Neither side of the family will be at the hospital for labour. Too awkward :haha: Only my DH. (I know he'd love not to be there)

Last time I requested no visitors at anytime because I wanted to bf and also didn't want anyone to see me in a bluegown :haha:
This time I know I will want to see my DD, so I might only ok visitors if someone will bring my DD to see me.

As for visitors at home, ugh my in laws came pretty much EVERY day and gave awful advice like "Let your newborn cry it out" :dohh: just terrible things like that.. and then it was an awful time for me trying to cope so I ended up calling my mom to come stay with us haha...

This time my mom is coming early, and I'll just take the baby and hide in my room :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

honeyprayer said:


> Are any of you having visitors over right away?
> 
> My MIL is not respecting my wishes at all. My mom will be at the birth because I need her and we've asked MIL to wait to come (she lives 5 hours away) until we're ready for visitors and she keeps saying 'as soon as I hear you're in labour I'm on the next flight out'. Ugh. DH has tried to tell her but she just is not listening.
> 
> I hate that I'm even stressing about this!

Depends on when baby is born.... My family lives in Holland and they would come round as soon as they can after baby is born, but they've got some other commitments on during March.... They got a big party for my granddad (in Holland) the 8th of March, so they can't come that weekend (I'm due 7th) Then the week after they are free and then the weekend after that (22nd) they're going on their yearly ski-holiday so they won't be able to come either or the weekend after that, cause they'll only just be coming back. So if baby is born any time after the 15th/16th they won't be able to come see him until start of April. But to be honest, I don't really mind. 

With my first, we had my parents over on the day I went into hospital (they were already coming anyway) then my sister came over the day after I had the baby (only for a couple of hours) Then about 3 days after I had my son my auntie came over with her 3 kids (stayed with us!! Luckily we had a very big house!) and my parents were still staying with us aswell! And then after about a week when everyone else was gone, my brother and his wife and my sister and her husband came over for a couple of hours.... not staying with us though! 
I thought I was ok, but afterwards I realised I'd been trying to stay up way too much and be sociable! And it was a little too busy for me - looking back now! So we don't really want anyone staying with us this time... they can come visit, just not stay with us! But we'll see!


----------



## karry1412

Wow! So many posts since I was last here!

wavescrash - How are you doing now?? Hope you're ok & if it even crosses your mind to call, call. I'm one to talk because I always put it off too but if it'll give you peace of mind it'll be worth it.

Brandy - I can't believe that if you start labour now it'll be all systems go! It's getting so real now! Hope your girls hang on a little longer :hugs:

HappyHome - I usually go out once a week with my Mam to go shopping but cancelled this week & she's on holidays next week & I'm so glad that I don't have to leave the house! A friend of mine wants to meet up & I told her the only way I can is if she comes here! Leaving the house is just not worth the effort any more. I go to my appointments & even then DH drops me at the door of the hospital & meets me after parking the car & then collects me at the door too! :blush:

Paperhearts - I had two nights in a row where I only got up once to use the bathroom - it was great! Last night was back to normal though so make the most of it! I didn't change the amount that I drink or anything so maybe it's just one of those things?

honeyprayer - We'll definitely be having visitors right away. Both sets of our parents are excited to meet their first grandchild so there'll be no keeping them away! In the hospital it'll depend on the visiting hours but when we get home my parents live next door & my brother lives the other side & DHs parents & brother are only two miles away so there'll be no avoiding it! Although I'd imagine the visits won't be too long as they won't have to travel too far to visit again soon. My furthest visitor will only have an hours travel.


----------



## wavescrash

karry1412 said:


> wavescrash - How are you doing now?? Hope you're ok & if it even crosses your mind to call, call. I'm one to talk because I always put it off too but if it'll give you peace of mind it'll be worth it.

Thanks :)

So far so good. I see my OB in 40 minutes so we'll see what she has to say and go from there. Low backache but that could be baby's position. BH lately are only at night but I think that's pretty common as well, so we shall see. I'm hoping to find out baby's no longer breech or my cervix has changed since I was last checked, at least to make all the aches and pains worth it if they were doing something to prep my body haha.


----------



## sharan

This thread is moving fast. I'm struggling to keep up!

We've decided not to tell anyone when I go into labour with the exception of my parents. This only because they'll need to look after my other son in the meantime. Hubby's parents and sister won't be told until after baby is here. 

I want my son to be one of the first to meet the new arrival so if feasible I'll get hubby to pick him up from pre-school (which is only 10 mins away from the hospital) or my parents will have to bring him in. I'm hoping not to be at the hospital for long so will tell my in laws to meet us at the house. They live 30 mins away whereas my parents are only 5 mins drive away.

When I had my first son we were living with my in laws and the day I was discharged we had over 20 people waiting at home to meet the baby! It was so overwhelming and tiring; especially so as I had an em c section! Then my son was passed between everyone. Even when he was crying and due a feed! Hubby had to ask for him back to pass him to me. I took him upstairs to feed him and within 10 mins I had a knock on the door from one hubby's cousins asking how long I was going to be as everyone wants to see my son. That enraged me so I purposely stayed upstairs longer than I needed until I started hearing that they were leaving.

I really do not want a repeat of the above so we are going to be quite adamant about who can and can't visit us during the first couple of weeks.


----------



## patch2006uk

countrymom119 said:


> Ive had my ball for awhile now. My doula said to rock back and forth on it or in circles. Should i be bouncing instead??

Rocking and circling your hips are best. Bouncing can be a bit rough on the pelvic floor (although I find a gentle bounce in between circles quite nice to stretch everything out a bit) :)


----------



## blessedmomma

honeyprayer said:


> Are any of you having visitors over right away?
> 
> My MIL is not respecting my wishes at all. My mom will be at the birth because I need her and we've asked MIL to wait to come (she lives 5 hours away) until we're ready for visitors and she keeps saying 'as soon as I hear you're in labour I'm on the next flight out'. Ugh. DH has tried to tell her but she just is not listening.
> 
> I hate that I'm even stressing about this!

sorry to hear this hun! really sucks when people pull this. my MIL was that way about the first ds. she lived hours away and kept saying she was taking first flight out when labor started. he was very overdue and I had several sweeps. with the last sweep my DH told her we had it done and she hopped on a plane :saywhat: that put the pressure on me and of course the sweep did nothing. she stayed for a week and it was brutal. she kept commenting on how to get things started. I was nearly 42 weeks so I did not need to hear it. thankfully they induced me on a Thursday. she had to leave Friday. she held him all night the first night and I didn't feel that I could take him since she kept reminding me she had to leave in the morning. it was horrible. never again. we usually have FIL and his wife come by the hospital or right after we get home. my mom used to come for the labor, but didn't the last one so probably wont this time. this is our 7th so there is a lot less fuss. cant say I mind though. im not up for entertaining and making sure house is clean or handing a newborn off. I think the more you have the easier it is to tell people how it will be instead of letting everyone walk all over you and baby.



wavescrash said:


> So far so good. I see my OB in 40 minutes so we'll see what she has to say and go from there. Low backache but that could be baby's position. BH lately are only at night but I think that's pretty common as well, so we shall see. I'm hoping to find out baby's no longer breech or my cervix has changed since I was last checked, at least to make all the aches and pains worth it if they were doing something to prep my body haha.

hope baby has turned!!! and that there has been some change :happydance:


----------



## honeyprayer

blessedmomma said:


> honeyprayer said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you having visitors over right away?
> 
> My MIL is not respecting my wishes at all. My mom will be at the birth because I need her and we've asked MIL to wait to come (she lives 5 hours away) until we're ready for visitors and she keeps saying 'as soon as I hear you're in labour I'm on the next flight out'. Ugh. DH has tried to tell her but she just is not listening.
> 
> I hate that I'm even stressing about this!
> 
> sorry to hear this hun! really sucks when people pull this. my MIL was that way about the first ds. she lived hours away and kept saying she was taking first flight out when labor started. he was very overdue and I had several sweeps. with the last sweep my DH told her we had it done and she hopped on a plane :saywhat: that put the pressure on me and of course the sweep did nothing. she stayed for a week and it was brutal. she kept commenting on how to get things started. I was nearly 42 weeks so I did not need to hear it. thankfully they induced me on a Thursday. she had to leave Friday. she held him all night the first night and I didn't feel that I could take him since she kept reminding me she had to leave in the morning. it was horrible. never again. we usually have FIL and his wife come by the hospital or right after we get home. my mom used to come for the labor, but didn't the last one so probably wont this time. this is our 7th so there is a lot less fuss. cant say I mind though. im not up for entertaining and making sure house is clean or handing a newborn off. I think the more you have the easier it is to tell people how it will be instead of letting everyone walk all over you and baby.
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> So far so good. I see my OB in 40 minutes so we'll see what she has to say and go from there. Low backache but that could be baby's position. BH lately are only at night but I think that's pretty common as well, so we shall see. I'm hoping to find out baby's no longer breech or my cervix has changed since I was last checked, at least to make all the aches and pains worth it if they were doing something to prep my body haha.Click to expand...
> 
> hope baby has turned!!! and that there has been some change :happydance:Click to expand...

This is exactly what I'm scared of. When we moved into our new home two months ago, MIL came and reorganized my whole kitchen to the way she thought it should be! So I'm sure once the baby is here she'll be trying to take over and do things her way and not let me make the decisions and be 'mom'. I want her to be a part of the baby's life, of course, I just wish she'd respect my choices and wishes. :/


----------



## AC1987

I don't understand what is it with some people(usually women) and not giving the baby back when it needs feeding, like when its crying and they just try to "settle" the baby themselves... I ran into that ALOT with my MIL :wacko:


----------



## honeyprayer

Exactly! If my baby is in need of a feed, give her back to me. I don't want to have to argue with MIL to get my baby back.


----------



## Mii

oh gosh even before I had kids if a baby even started to fuss he/she was going straight back to mom :haha: even now if Im holding a baby thats not mine and its fussing mommy can deal with that lmfao.

I only had that problem once, one of my moms friends was holding my son when he was a few weeks ago and he started fussing and I went to grab him and she said "noo let him cry! he never cries!" I grabbed him anyways and my mom said "thats because she doesn't let him cry and there is nothing wrong with that." Lol so glad my mom was there or I wouldn't know what I would have said lmfao Ive yet to deal with a newborn and OH and his family so I've no idea what to expect from them. OH's mom had 12 siblings and 5 kids so I know she will try and give me a lot of "pointer" and "advice" (she does that now) I always just take it with a grain of salt. :shrug:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mrs Doddy said:


> im not having any visitors until ive sorted the feeding out hoping to bf but last time it was tricky with visitors all the time I don't care what anyone says they can all wait

I'm not having visitors this time either. There will be plenty of time for all that once I feel up to it.


----------



## blessedmomma

it is so ridiculous! how are you gonna settle a hungry baby by keeping them away from their food?? :growlmad: 

I think I used to be very caught off guard with people and didn't know what to say without being rude. but we are supposed to be our babies advocates. who cares if someone thinks its rude?? I think its rude to ignore my wishes for my children and to keep them from having their basic needs met. sometimes those basic needs may even just be having mom hold them. get over it! there is a reason why your maternal instincts kick in to feed or protect or cuddle your baby when they are crying. I have learned that its not my job to worry about hurting some grown persons feelings, but it is my job to do what I feel is right for my child at any given moment.

mii- I think a lot of older women were taught that it strengthens babies lungs to let them cry. my mom has said that to me. its total bologna. it actually sends stress chemicals out in their body that damages their immune systems abilities.


----------



## Mii

blessedmomma @ Ive heard that old wives too but I went with my instinct and will this time too lol I dont care whos holding baby, if he starts to fuss or cry hes coming back to mommy lol (unless daddy is holding him and I know he has ate then daddy can comfort fussy baby :haha: )


----------



## wavescrash

So... Leah's still breech and I don't think she's going to be turning. There's virtually no room for her to do so and her butt is nice and low. Doc didn't say her butt was engaged but you can feel it right there at my cervix when doing the internal and she's VERY, VERY low. Gained a pound since last week, BP was good and Leah's heart rate was 148bpm. I go back next week where I'm sure we'll discuss a plan of action, she just wanted me to hurry up & get downstairs for an ultrasound before they closed for the weekend so we didn't discuss it today. Ultrasound tech only scanned me really quick since I was added last second and they had 2 appointments in the lobby but she gave me this picture. Confirmed her head was right up under my ribs and her butt was down low. Her tailbone was basically at the very top of my pubic bone, as low as she could get the wand and since I've been home, my lady bits feel super sore, swollen and lots of pressure so I'm thinking her butt wedged in there even more.


----------



## blessedmomma

waves- im sorry hun! i had one turn last minute, like a week before he came and he came at almost 42 weeks. but i know that is highly unusual. i hope she turns for you, but if not at least they have the means to get her here safe :hugs:

i think there is some yoga moves that encourage them to turn. maybe you can find them online?


----------



## wavescrash

With how low she is right now, I'm not hopeful but I'll keep trying what I can to encourage her to turn. She just has no room in there with my short torso lol.

I checked my cervix before my appt and it was pretty far back and I totally felt her butt down low. After my appt I came home and had so much more pressure down low and I could barely walk so I checked my cervix again I see if she felt lower or something and my cervix was right there. I barely had to reach for it and it definitely felt different from this morning. I wonder why it came so far forward even since my appt lol.


----------



## Paperhearts

She might be sort of sitting in the pelvis but I think it's hard for their bums to actually "engage" like the head would. Also, there's still a chance for turning at 35 weeks for sure! I'm only 5'2" and had my 5th turn the night before labor at 38 weeks. (Although he turned the wrong way, haha).


----------



## wavescrash

With a frank breech their butt can definitely engage but I don't know if it's any more or less likely to bob in and out than a head would be. My cousin had a c-section with her first because her baby was a frank breech with her butt engaged. But we'll see.

You can definitely feel her butt right up against my cervix on an internal. I don't know if that means it's engaged or not but it certainly feels like something is wedged in there with the pain and pressure in my hips and pubic area.


----------



## Paperhearts

Well for sure it can since some people deliver vaginally that way. It's just not as likely. I think she could definitely still turn at 35 weeks though!


----------



## blessedmomma

waves- wow hun! i don't know anything about how the cervix is in pregnancy, but i would imagine if it was lower that would mean the baby is putting pressure? i know exactly what you mean about feeling the baby so low, very uncomfortable! hopefully something will get her to turn :wacko:


----------



## wavescrash

I'm pretty sure normally when the cervix comes forward it's due to the baby's head putting pressure on it, bringing it down (I _could_ be wrong but think that's what I've always heard) so I'd imagine a breech baby doing that would be their butt pushing it down. Who knows... I'm just guessing here lol. I hate not having definite answers. Everything was so rushed today simply because she wanted me to get my scan before they closed just minutes later so I have to call Monday to schedule next week's appointment lol.

But it definitely feels a lot lower (cervix and bump and baby lol) and more forward. Oh well. Anything can still definitely happen. I don't think she'll flip but I'll take it if she does lol.

I had some blood-tinged mucus-y discharge when I went to the bathroom a half hour ago. I know realistically it's probably just from cervical irritation from the internal I had 6 hours ago but a part of me is hoping it's my cervix changing because it _is_ lower and forward and all that jazz. Wishful thinking lol.


----------



## Paperhearts

Well we'll all just keep our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Fingers crossed babes turns for you. I'm sure you have spent lots of time googling trying to find effective ways of trying to get baby to turn? I know subsequent babies don't necessarily engage and stay there sometimes up until delivery... so there is hope!


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh i hate when they rush things! my ob is pretty good about it, but she has her moments too when she seems to be in a hurry. it makes me forget things i was gonna ask.


----------



## Paperhearts

blessedmomma said:


> ugh i hate when they rush things! my ob is pretty good about it, but she has her moments too when she seems to be in a hurry. it makes me forget things i was gonna ask.

Yes! It's like things get quickly sidetracked and before I know it she's standing up and walking out and saying "Have a good week!" and I'm like "Yes. Um. You too!" and then I'm all "Crap! I forgot to ask about xyz..."


----------



## wavescrash

Hahha yep that's me at EVERY single appointment. I'm always like "okay bye." Get to my car and kick myself for not opening my mouth lol. She just threw me for a loop asking if I had time for an ultrasound lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah why does it work like that??!!! its like i can seriously be thinking of something i need to ask for an entire week and get in there and not think once about it til she is gone :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

Haha yep. Same here. And then I always tell myself "You HAVE to bring up this/that next appt no matter what!" And it never happens lol.

I hate to complain some more but oh my god I am so done with this pregnancy if I have to feel like I do tonight. She is so disgustingly low, I don't know for fact but I bet all my money on her butt being engaged right now, even if it's just a very little bit. But suddenly in the last couple of hours, it's like every step I take feels like my pelvis/thighs/pubic bone are going to shatter. It's just a radiating pain. And if she doesn't move outta there or something, it's going to be the longest week of my life til I see my ob haha. I don't remember it feeling anything like this when my last baby engaged head down. It was painful and very uncomfortable but this is so much worse. And it just happened out of nowhere. On the way to my appointment she was moving down low so much and I felt it more as the day went on and I bet she was just wiggling herself in my pelvis nice and tight lol.


----------



## Kaedin

wavescrash said:


> Haha yep. Same here. And then I always tell myself "You HAVE to bring up this/that next appt no matter what!" And it never happens lol.
> 
> I hate to complain some more but oh my god I am so done with this pregnancy if I have to feel like I do tonight. She is so disgustingly low, I don't know for fact but I bet all my money on her butt being engaged right now, even if it's just a very little bit. But suddenly in the last couple of hours, it's like every step I take feels like my pelvis/thighs/pubic bone are going to shatter. It's just a radiating pain. And if she doesn't move outta there or something, it's going to be the longest week of my life til I see my ob haha. I don't remember it feeling anything like this when my last baby engaged head down. It was painful and very uncomfortable but this is so much worse. And it just happened out of nowhere. On the way to my appointment she was moving down low so much and I felt it more as the day went on and I bet she was just wiggling herself in my pelvis nice and tight lol.

I've been watching some videos on youtube on how to encourage babys to turn (my little one is breech just now) and theres a good few where you lie on the floor and put a large bean bag or even like a folded duvet or something and lie down with your bum on it so your bum is higher than your head. Gravity should help baby move more towards your ribs and less on your pelvis Worth a go as it may help with some of your pain?


----------



## wavescrash

I've tried that, I've tried all fours, I've tried the things on spinningbabies. She always winds up back down low although this is the longest and lowest she's been.


Went to the bathroom maybe 20-30 minutes ago and lost a lot more plug. Getting a stabbing pain on one side of my pelvis but I imagine she's just laying on a nerve or something.


----------



## Kaedin

wavescrash said:


> I've tried that, I've tried all fours, I've tried the things on spinningbabies. She always winds up back down low although this is the longest and lowest she's been.
> 
> 
> Went to the bathroom maybe 20-30 minutes ago and lost a lot more plug. Getting a stabbing pain on one side of my pelvis but I imagine she's just laying on a nerve or something.

Ahh, guess she is just one comfy little baby


----------



## Mrs Doddy

We have such little monkeys already !! I can't work out his position really as he seems to be taking up all my tummy in some way- apparently the sonographer said that his foot is on the right side .. Which I thought was his head !!! It's feels like a tennis ball - not sure how it can be his foot but she knows more than I do lol

I must admit my efforts have been very poor to do the exercises to turn him- I will start today.


----------



## Paperhearts

Full term now! Whoo hoo!!! Annnnndd... I feel exactly the same. Lol


----------



## Kaedin

I'm useless at telling how baby is lying by feeling her! I had a scan on the 29th and she was head down so my midwife thought her head was her bum as she didnt expect her to have flipped round to breech within only 7 days 

I've bought a birthing ball and finding it helping my back and hip pain alot. It was normally be really sore to sit down but now its not. Still hurts when moving about and walking but i have only used the ball for a few hours so not expecting miracles!


----------



## Kaedin

Paperhearts said:


> Full term now! Whoo hoo!!! Annnnndd... I feel exactly the same. Lol

I thought full term was 39 weeks ? If its 37, the end seems nearer! Woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Paperhearts

Kaedin said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> Full term now! Whoo hoo!!! Annnnndd... I feel exactly the same. Lol
> 
> I thought full term was 39 weeks ? If its 37, the end seems nearer! Woohoo :happydance:Click to expand...

It's always been 37 until recently when they renamed it "early term". Mostly to stop people from inducing before a certain time. My OB still calls 37 full term ;)


----------



## Kaedin

Paperhearts said:


> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> Full term now! Whoo hoo!!! Annnnndd... I feel exactly the same. Lol
> 
> I thought full term was 39 weeks ? If its 37, the end seems nearer! Woohoo :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been 37 until recently when they renamed it "early term". Mostly to stop people from inducing before a certain time. My OB still calls 37 full term ;)Click to expand...

Ahh I didn't know that!


----------



## patch2006uk

Kaedin said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> Full term now! Whoo hoo!!! Annnnndd... I feel exactly the same. Lol
> 
> I thought full term was 39 weeks ? If its 37, the end seems nearer! Woohoo :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah, they've basically discovered that for elective deliveries, doing them before 39 weeks increases baby's chances of needing neonatal intensive care and having breathing issues. 39 weeks is generally when deliveries will now be scheduled in non-emergency situations. If baby comes naturally before 39 weeks, it's not a problem and they don't have the same issues as those forcibly born earlier. And if you have serious medical problems, the delivery at 37 is still considered safe. It's just elective deliveries that are now done after 39 :thumbup:


----------



## AC1987

I personally wouldn't ask to be induced before 41 weeks unless for a medical reason. Will hope this one comes out naturally too :haha:
However its getting more and more uncomfy.. more so than last pregnancy.


----------



## patch2006uk

AC1987 said:


> I personally wouldn't ask to be induced before 41 weeks unless for a medical reason. Will hope this one comes out naturally too :haha:
> However its getting more and more uncomfy.. more so than last pregnancy.

I think in certain areas the policy has definitely shifted away from earlier deliveries. Even with my history of a full term stillbirth, the doctor said he support me if I wanted to go to 41 weeks. I don't want to go past my due date, so we've agreed on that, but his readiness to leave me longer rather than cut pregnancy shorter is because it is whats safest for LO - to be left cooking for as long as possible!


----------



## blessedmomma

paperhearts yay!!!! congrats hun :dance: 2 more weeks for me and I cant wait to make it there <3


----------



## loz202

So after complaining of really bad back pain and cramping all last week turns out my baby is back to back!! Still plenty of time for him to turn but right now I feel so fed up as can't do much due to how sore my back is and braxton hicks are so more intense because of this!! MW didn't seem to bothered about it but was wondering if any of use ladies have had this in previous pregnancies and if baby doesn't move what do they do nearer due date? Xx


----------



## Mii

loz202 @ Ive heard/ read (and watched on tv lol) about a lot of babies that are back to back and usually turn during labor or OB/midwives turning baby while your in labor. dont hold my word on it though lol I have no personal experience with it.

I cant believe that in 3 short weeks ill be 37 weeks O: ahhh


----------



## Eltjuh

You can give birth to a baby if he/she is back to back.... It's not fun though (from what I've heard)! But they don't usually try to turn baby or anything like that. And sometimes baby does turn when you're in labour, even happens sometimes when you're already pushing, from what I've seen on tv...


----------



## young-mummy

My son was back to back until I began to push. This baby is back to back too. I had all back labour but it was quick and "easy" (easy as labour could be) Hope that helps a little!


----------



## HappyHome

I'm having a bad day with stupid itching. 
So much so I dont even feel like chatting, sorry ladies. 
I do hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: to everyone who needs it. My little boy has moved into his own bedroom tonight, I'm feeling a little fragile to say the least :cry:

I gave moxibustion sticks a go last night, the blooming stink! :haha:


----------



## azure girl

Starting to get lightning crotch! And more pressure, I think he is getting that little head (not so little, it measures over a week ahead!) into position. :)


----------



## wavescrash

My last baby was back-to-back. I had a feeling she was all along (toward the end) but OB never confirmed it. I told the nurse and doctor while I was in labor and they confirmed she was after delivery. Didn't really make my delivery any more difficult than had she been the "right" way.


----------



## Kaedin

Ive been up for a few hours, since last night I keep getting period type pains. My stomach seems to be getting tight with each. Can this be early labour? I'm only 33 weeks.


----------



## Paperhearts

Kaedin said:


> Ive been up for a few hours, since last night I keep getting period type pains. My stomach seems to be getting tight with each. Can this be early labour? I'm only 33 weeks.

Most likely just Braxton Hicks. You'll know it's more if they get closer together and much more painful. Try drinking some water or having a bath. That always helps my BH. Good luck!


----------



## Kaedin

Thanks, I've got a glass of water ar my bedside now so I'll try that and see what happens


----------



## Kaedin

Still feeling these pains and just feel fed up. Had a little cry as I feel like all I do is moan about the crappy pregnancy symptoms!

Unsure what way baby is lying, had a big hard lump at the front of my bump, slightly to the left, which I thought was babys bum as it felt pretty solid but then about an inch to the right was another big lump - possibly babys head ?? But then that doesnt make sense as to how baby is lying. Wish i could figure it out!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How painful are they ? If your worried call the hospital hon x

I can't work out baby's position either what I thought was the head in a scan is apparently the foot ???!!!!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Just packed my hospital bag :)


----------



## patch2006uk

Every time I've been pregnant, I've had a cold around the 35/36 week mark. It sucks. My voice is barely there, I'm constantly blowing my nose and coughing and ideal bleh. 

On the plus side, seeing the consultant tomorrow for another scan and to decide when and how this little one is coming out. Getting a conclusive plan in place will be good :) just hope I feel better!!


----------



## Kaedin

They aren't very painful, but painful enough for me to know when they are there and when they go. Rather uncomfortable. 

Had a few very painful feelings, but that has just been baby moving and pinching my bladder


----------



## Kaedin

patch2006uk said:


> Every time I've been pregnant, I've had a cold around the 35/36 week mark. It sucks. My voice is barely there, I'm constantly blowing my nose and coughing and ideal bleh.
> 
> On the plus side, seeing the consultant tomorrow for another scan and to decide when and how this little one is coming out. Getting a conclusive plan in place will be good :) just hope I feel better!!

Oh exciting!

I haven't figured out what I want from labour yet. Was waiting til after my scan at 32 weeks to decided (as my placenta was low - so may have needed a c-section) But that moved and within a week found out baby is breech. So don't know what I want as I don't know if baby will turn or not

I don't fancy trying to push her out bum first


----------



## xZoeyx

I am due March 25th, but I have got this gut instinct that I will be over due, probably with ending up needing to be induced. It's my first aswell and in theory (although I know not always true), they stay in longer as the muscles are stronger!


----------



## Kaedin

xZoeyx said:


> I am due March 25th, but I have got this gut instinct that I will be over due, probably with ending up needing to be induced. It's my first aswell and in theory (although I know not always true), they stay in longer as the muscles are stronger!

I'm due the 26th, dreading being overdue. Look forward to this all to be over and done with, and just have my little girl in my arms :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## AC1987

gaahh its the dreaded morning constipation for me today :wacko: I think alot has to do with I cannot relax, cause the back of my mind I can't help wonder what my DD is getting into :haha:
About 3 more weeks til my mom is coming to help out :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

I have my next appointment on Tuesday & we're always rushed too! Not this time - I need answers!! I have awful pain under my left boob (rib pain?) & I WILL bring it up this time - forgot last time! Also want to find out how the little dude is measuring - he was a week ahead at the anatomy scan & we haven't had an update since despite having a couple of scans.



azure girl said:


> Starting to get lightning crotch! And more pressure, I think he is getting that little head (not so little, it measures over a week ahead!) into position. :)

azure girl - I've been having the same thing! MIL told me yesterday that she thinks the baby has dropped too! :hugs:

AFM - Getting it hard to sleep much these days - the pain I mention above is agony at night. I can't sleep on my left due to it so have to spend the night on my right hip which causes that too to be very painful. :coffee:


----------



## sojourn

I am freaking ravenously hungry ALL OF THE TIME!
If I eat until I'm not hungry, then I get raging heartburn. End result? I just eat round the clock.


----------



## HappyHome

I've had the munchies lately, not for anything in particular I just feel the need to eat. My mum says it's "mother bear instinct" where you feel the need to gather as much fuel inside you as possible.


----------



## jenny_lfc

I'm due the 16th march feel like I've been pregnant forever can't wait, my first was due 4th April 2012 but he came the 6th April 2012 gotta feeling this one gonna be like his big brother and keep me waiting


----------



## HappyHome

You never know though. My first was born a day before her EDD, dd2 came at spot in 37wks. dd3 was 39+4. Who it's anyone's guess when dd4 will arrive. 


Anyone have any feelings of a pm or am birth?


----------



## sparklycat

Well just been to see my doctor and i'm due to be induced at 39 weeks for cholestasis, really really really hoping labour comes before then!! I need to research things to get me going!!!! x


----------



## HappyHome

SC how have u been coping with OC? 
I've had major itching and rash but just been told it was hormones and to take piriton. 
Do they do blood tests often on you? 
My MW team haven't seemed bothered at all.
Why do they want to induce you rather than c-section you? 

Sorry for the questions I'm really curious.


----------



## Paperhearts

HappyHome said:


> You never know though. My first was born a day before her EDD, dd2 came at spot in 37wks. dd3 was 39+4. Who it's anyone's guess when dd4 will arrive.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any feelings of a pm or am birth?

Hmmm. All of mine (except one) came on as night/middle of the night labor and I'd have them early morning or afternoon. So I guess that's how I was picturing it. I've never had an evening baby before. That'd be something different!


----------



## sparklycat

HappyHome said:


> SC how have u been coping with OC?
> I've had major itching and rash but just been told it was hormones and to take piriton.
> Do they do blood tests often on you?
> My MW team haven't seemed bothered at all.
> Why do they want to induce you rather than c-section you?
> 
> Sorry for the questions I'm really curious.

Don't worry about questions! Happy to chat about it :)

I've been monitored for having high liver function levels since 25 weeks, as I was itching in my arms and legs and my midwife referred me to the hospital, who suspected that cholestasis was developing. Then in Jan they suddenly normalised and I was discharged and told I didn't need to go in for weekly bloods and monitoring anymore.
I still continued itching, but just thought it must be something else. Then on the offchance my GP surgery did a couple of blood tests these past 2 weeks to make sure all was ok and my liver levels and bile acids had gone back up again :( I went in today to chat to the doctor who's put me on medication and mentioned inducing at 39 weeks. My Mum who was with me asked about C-Section but the doctor was adament that they don't do that and would only induce. 
I would ask your midwife to do some bloods just to check? 

xxx


----------



## Paperhearts

Also, has anyone STILL not sorted childcare? I'm going to try and figure it out today I suppose. Ugh. I just don't want to be bothered or bother anyone else. Haha. 

When labor actually happens I'll be able to leave my almost 16 & 13 yo's here to babysit the others. But I'm not completely comfortable doing it the whole time. DH can run back and will come home at night to be with them. I've just texted two of my aunts to see if it'll be okay to call on them if that happens. They're wonderful about that kind of thing but it may also depend on their work schedules as well. Hmmm. I feel kind of limited because I'm really funny about who I'll have in the house and around the kids.

I guess today I'll get a bag ready for the kids with knickers and socks and clothes and such to make it easier for people. I was also wondering if I should have DH pick up some paper plates/plastic utensils so whoever is here doesn't have to worry about dishes? Can anyone else think of things I should do to make it easier for people to watch the kids here? If I only had one or two kiddos I'd just pack them a bag and drop them off somewhere but dropping off six is a lot and would probably be easier for everyone if they were watched here. Plus, I'd feel cruel. LOL


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Childcare is sorted as much as it can be - Monday to Friday can be nursery and evening and weekends dd will go to her best friends - just hope it's not the middle of the night as I would feel bad about that - c section is a possibility if baby doesn't turn so will try for 1st thing on a Monday so h can be home for nursery pick up !!!


----------



## AC1987

I have a feeling mine will be a late afternoon or evening baby, just because my first was born at 840pm :baby:


----------



## HappyHome

sparklycat said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> SC how have u been coping with OC?
> I've had major itching and rash but just been told it was hormones and to take piriton.
> Do they do blood tests often on you?
> My MW team haven't seemed bothered at all.
> Why do they want to induce you rather than c-section you?
> 
> Sorry for the questions I'm really curious.
> 
> Don't worry about questions! Happy to chat about it :)
> 
> I've been monitored for having high liver function levels since 25 weeks, as I was itching in my arms and legs and my midwife referred me to the hospital, who suspected that cholestasis was developing. Then in Jan they suddenly normalised and I was discharged and told I didn't need to go in for weekly bloods and monitoring anymore.
> I still continued itching, but just thought it must be something else. Then on the offchance my GP surgery did a couple of blood tests these past 2 weeks to make sure all was ok and my liver levels and bile acids had gone back up again :( I went in today to chat to the doctor who's put me on medication and mentioned inducing at 39 weeks. My Mum who was with me asked about C-Section but the doctor was adament that they don't do that and would only induce.
> I would ask your midwife to do some bloods just to check?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I wondered if it's because my hands/feet were ok that the MW wasn't bothered. I have another appointment in under 2 weeks, but if I have a really tough time I'll probably go to hospital and get checked out. 

Child care -- I've got so many plans depending on when and where, like you say with a big family it's difficult to have them out of the home. It's working potential school runs etc into it all. That's why I wanted a home birth too. 
I've got a few of my family on standby and some of the school mums willing to do the runs for me. Guess I'll be winging it really.

I'm thinking evening/night for baby to come. I've had 3:45am, 12:22 mid-day and 1:50am so far.


----------



## wavescrash

HappyHome said:


> Anyone have any feelings of a pm or am birth?

My first two, labor started or I was admitted to L&D in the middle of the night and had both girls in the 5pm hour. So I imagine an early evening birth again unless I get a scheduled c-section due to being breech (and don't go into labor before then...) then I imagine it'll be early in the morning haha.



Paperhearts said:


> Also, has anyone STILL not sorted childcare? I'm going to try and figure it out today I suppose. Ugh. I just don't want to be bothered or bother anyone else. Haha.

My mother is our babysitter and she'll have my toddler until we get home from the hospital.


----------



## Ganton

With my DS, I woke up at 1.30am with proper contractions, stayed at home until 10am, and he was born at 2.30pm. If the pushing phase hadn't taken so long, he could have arrived around midday. Because I don't have any other experience, I'm imagining a similar but faster labour this time, so waking up in labour but needing to head to hospital sooner with an am birth.

My DS will be in nursery 3 days a week, and my mum is on standby for the rest of the time. If I go into labour in the day, or I manage to get to a decent hour in the morning before heading to hospital, then my mum will come over to my house to collect DS. If its early in the night though, we'll just take DS over to my parents and hopefully he'll resettle to bed there ok. To make things easy for my mum, we're just making sure that we keep everything really clean and tidy every night an that we have a good stock of breakfast stuff, milk, snacks and some frozen meals, so that we can easily tell her where everything is. I find it hard enough planning for leaving one with someone else, so can't imagine what it's like planning for 6.


----------



## Disneylovers

Not sure how I missed this thread, checking in with you ladies :) We're due on the 15th/16th (ob never can decide between the two lol)... 34/35 days! time is flying for sure.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome Disney!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Spent half the evenin. With my butt in the air trying to get this baby moved ... There was a lot of movement but not sure that it wàs in the right direction - would I be able to feel a complete flip at 35 weeks .. Tho It might have been little nudges round - I don't want to overdo it with the exercises to find I'm back at square one !


----------



## roonsma

Same here mrs doddy! Started of with moxibustion then bum in the air then on my birthing ball. Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## surprisepg

Ive been in pain the last few days I have the dreaded hemorrhoids, I was crying last night from the pain. I have some ointment now and im currently comfy... I thought I would have escaped them but nope :*(


----------



## Paperhearts

surprisepg said:


> Ive been in pain the last few days I have the dreaded hemorrhoids, I was crying last night from the pain. I have some ointment now and im currently comfy... I thought I would have escaped them but nope :*(

Same here! I had DH bring home some tucks pads tonight and they're helping so far!


----------



## ttcpostvr

My hemorrhoids really flared after a hard stool this am. Thank goodness for anusol suppositories... they work wonders! I haven't had issues this bad in months. They were so awful after my daughter that my high risk ob actually offered a c section if I wanted to go that route. That is the ONLY thing I'm dreading about delivery. It was so awful, I wouldn't go to the bathroom for like 2 months without someone close by because the pain was so severe I nearly passed out multiple times.
Sorry... tmi? Lol ;-)


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes sorry to hear about the hemorrhoids!! I had them with #4. it was so bad :nope: thankful to not have them anymore. 

mine have come at different times, so I really cant speculate when this LO is coming. mine have come at 8:43pm, 10:38am, 1:53pm, 11:59pm (almost midnight), 1:44 pm, and 9:09pm. really scattered. my labors have started anywhere between 3:30am to 8:20pm. 

ideally I would like this LO to come as early in the day as possible. 

having a ton of BH and pressure tonight. cant wait for my appointments with my ob and the high risk specialist tomorrow :dance:


----------



## patch2006uk

Mrs Doddy said:


> Spent half the evenin. With my butt in the air trying to get this baby moved ... There was a lot of movement but not sure that it wàs in the right direction - would I be able to feel a complete flip at 35 weeks .. Tho It might have been little nudges round - I don't want to overdo it with the exercises to find I'm back at square one !

My last was breech until 36 weeks-I'd say you'll definitely feel it when they flip over! It was rather strange and not all that comfortable (although getting the head out of my ribs was good!) I had been doing some spinning babies stuff and had been swimming, but he turned while I was sat in a car in the end!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I did feel some definately big movements and one took my breath away for a second but don't feel anything hard at the bottom of my bump and a hard bit in between my boobs so I think he had a good wiggle but is still breach :-( 36 weeks at the end of this week , hoping to hear from the hospital to book in ecv. 

Will continue to try the spinning babies methods - this morning on all fours cleaning the floors - while no one is in to laugh at me !


----------



## mah0113

I have no feeling either way..my husband is an accountant so will be working super long hours in march since it is tax season. During tax season I am lucky to have him home for four hours a day... So I am thinking I will prob go I to labor when I'm home alone and that kind of scares me (ftm). Hopefully I go into labor at like 3 am so he's home and doesn't need to worry about finishing up work before heading home!


----------



## roonsma

I think I'm going with scrubbing the kitchen floor today too:thumbup: I don't see my mw until Thursday and then I wonder how long it'll take to get a scan :wacko: starting to worry that time is running out :(


----------



## Mrs Doddy

roonsma said:


> I think I'm going with scrubbing the kitchen floor today too:thumbup: I don't see my mw until Thursday and then I wonder how long it'll take to get a scan :wacko: starting to worry that time is running out :(

Could you bring the appointment with the mw forward?


----------



## loz202

Childcare for me all depends on when I go into labour if its at night then it'll br a phone call to my parents to take my DS but for during the day it could be any family member depending who is off work, uni etc I am lucky as my son is not strange and is close to all my family including my aunts and uncles. But I will no doubt be in hospital worrying about him regardless xx


----------



## roonsma

Mrs Doddy said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going with scrubbing the kitchen floor today too:thumbup: I don't see my mw until Thursday and then I wonder how long it'll take to get a scan :wacko: starting to worry that time is running out :(
> 
> Could you bring the appointment with the mw forward?Click to expand...

She's only at my surgery on Thursday's :/


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Argh how annoying - they won't do the ecv till 37 weeks anyway so hopefully your mw can call up and get a scan in ASAP for you x


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies,

Somehow I had also missed this thread? Uughh had a horrible day today I'm currently 35+2 and having so much pressure in pelvic region pretty sure lo has dropped as I have been going to the toilet like every half hour and #2s about 5 times...sorry tmi had Bh's all day and felt real crampy and sooting pains an my vaj jay lol. I know its still too early to meet our little bean but I dont want another 5 weeks of this? Is anyone else having this?

Hopefully things are heading in the right direction anyway....

As for childcare our 7yo dd is at school and grandparents are on standby so really depends on what time of the day i go into labour. Hoping it is while she is at school as i dont want her to see me in pain :(


----------



## sharan

Oh my! My ticker has moved into the final box. It's beginning to really dawn on me now that it's about to happen...soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

My in-laws will be looking after Lucas when I go into labour. MIL works nights in Tesco and she's already told them she'll have her phone on and she'll be gone as soon as she gets the call! - luckily she can get away with it at her work, cause she's worked there for a long time and she gets on really well with her boss :thumbup: So if it happens at night MIL will have to come from work. If it happens during the day unfortunately we'll have to wake her up, but I'm guessing she probably won't be going to work that night anyway. 
We've always got my SIL (who lives with her parents) to look after Lucas if we need her to, cause she's not working at the moment and I don't see her getting a job anytime soon - not trying to be mean, but she's kinda lazy.... 
We'll see what happens I guess!


----------



## Eltjuh

sharan said:


> Oh my! My ticker has moved into the final box. It's beginning to really dawn on me now that it's about to happen...soon!

So has mine! I hadn't even noticed yet, but it must've been there for about a week now, seeing as you're 35+4 and I'm 36+3


----------



## sharan

I noticed it on another post and I started having nervous butterflies in my stomach. It only seems like yesterday that I got :bfp:. I think I was just under 4 weeks when I got my positive!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Dr's appt today went well, I think. Baby is currently in ideal birthing position and weighs 2.6kg (5.72 lbs) according to ultrasound. I knew that growth spurt last week (when I felt like utter crap!) wasn't for nothing... Baby hasn't dropped and according to doctor there are no other indications she's coming anytime soon. She said my fluids looked fine. So I guess if nothing else happens I just keep doing what I've been doing! Next midwife appointment isn't until Feb 26, which I guess will be at 37+6 weeks... omg that is full-term! I'm excited to meet the baby and for pregnancy to be done, list of priorities is 1) healthy baby 2) my body feeling normal again. But actually what I'm worried about after those two things is the rest of my life... nothing is going to be the same ever again, god what a scary thought!!!


----------



## Helzy

OH couldn't sleep last night, so Spud kept him company with plenty of kicks to let him know he was awake too. :haha:

Had a strange trickle of something this morning... not urine by the scent of it, and wasn't discharge as was far too watery and sweet smelling. :shrug: Other than that, no pains or anything, so am hoping it wasn't anything to worry about. Any ideas, ladies? 

I can't wait for the next 6 weeks to fly by, and for our little Spud to get here! I'm getting increasingly tired and achey, and i'm not sure my belly can get any bigger! I thought i'd avoided belly stretch marks until my OH pointed out on Saturday morning that I have a couple creeping up from the very bottom of my bump. Ah well, they're all just signs that I've housed a very special little man. :cloud9:


----------



## loz202

Every wish you hadnt started something!!! Spent this morning packing all mine and babies stuff for hospital then decided to clean the 2nd hand swing we bought and then decided that since my living room has been annoying me for ages to start cleaning the couch and I'm not finished yet and still have to hover and dust but if I don't finish it it will just annoy me and what to start getting things cleaned for baby coming!!! Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm like that... once I start I usually can't stop!! You look at the clock and think: oh my gosh I've been going for ages and I've still got so much to do! But it's nice to know that when you're done, you're done! :thumbup:

My hubby is decorating our living room on saturday, I'm gonna be out all day with our LO, so he's got no one in the way! And we've just ordered a new sofa about a week ago (just in time aswell, cause it's now back to it's original price which is £600 more expensive!!) so that should be here at the start of March - hoping it'll be here before baby comes, but I'd rather have baby first if that means he won't be late  (baby is due 7th and sofa is due to be delivered before the 13th)


----------



## AC1987

My DD keeps reminding me how I need to vacuum (in her own way) I would tell her to do it however shes only 18 months :haha: I feel bad about my dirty floors but honestly I hafta decided what requires my energy the most. Since there isn't much going around these days. 

I had to make an emergency dentist appt for tomorrow, now I'm nervous about if I'll be so uncomfy on my back the whole time they do work :wacko: But my tooth pain is sooooo bad it kept me up last night :nope:

33 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## loz202

Well that's living room done but no doubt will be a mess by time DS goes to bed. Next is kitchen but that can wait till tomorrow. OH started the nursery last night so upstairs is a tip due to things lying about to go into nursery once its done. So I go up there with my eyes shut so it doesn't annoy me haha xx


----------



## HappyHome

No more labour watch for me! 
Baby Jessica arrived at 2:27am, weighing 5lb6oz. 
Born at 37+1
Got my home birth even if it wasn't planned. 
Will do a report later xxx


----------



## CountryMomma

HappyHome said:


> No more labour watch for me!
> Baby Jessica arrived at 2:27am, weighing 5lb6oz.
> Born at 37+1
> Got my home birth even if it wasn't planned.
> Will do a report later xxx

Congrats!!


----------



## CountryMomma

I had my baby shower on Saturday so that is one less thing to worry about before LO decides to come. I didn't get anything off my registry which were things I really needed so I will still have some shopping to do. I have lots of clothes now though! I really need to decide if I am going to bottle feed or breast feed as I will need different supplies for each. I am ready any time she wishes to come.. just would like her to wait until after the 17th as we are having our carpets ripped up and wood floors laid down!


----------



## Mii

HappyHome said:


> No more labour watch for me!
> Baby Jessica arrived at 2:27am, weighing 5lb6oz.
> Born at 37+1
> Got my home birth even if it wasn't planned.
> Will do a report later xxx


It as begun! :happydance: congratulations !!! Can't wait to hear the birth story :flower:


Also, anyone know what happens if Glucose is found twice in a row in urine? I had it in my urine last time I had an OB appointment and I have my next OB appointment today and Im worried Ill have glucose in my urine again :nope:


----------



## patch2006uk

I officially have an induction booked for 10th March - 4 weeks today! All good at scan this morning - baby estimated at 6lb 8oz (with a massive, almost off the charts head, just like my son!)

My cold is still stubbornly hanging around, but I feel a bit more human today at least (although I have used so many tissues *urgh*)


----------



## roonsma

Mrs Doddy said:


> Argh how annoying - they won't do the ecv till 37 weeks anyway so hopefully your mw can call up and get a scan in ASAP for you x

I rang my mw today and she said the same. She'll review on Thursday and we'll go from there. 


HappyHome said:


> No more labour watch for me!
> Baby Jessica arrived at 2:27am, weighing 5lb6oz.
> Born at 37+1
> Got my home birth even if it wasn't planned.
> Will do a report later xxx

Congratulations! How lovely! :hugs:


----------



## Paperhearts

HappyHome said:


> No more labour watch for me!
> Baby Jessica arrived at 2:27am, weighing 5lb6oz.
> Born at 37+1
> Got my home birth even if it wasn't planned.
> Will do a report later xxx

Hooray! Can't wait to see pics, congrats! :D


----------



## Paperhearts

So baby P hasn't moved since early evening last night. It's 10am where I am now. I hate when they do this. It almost always causes panic but is almost always fine. Maybe he's just having a quiet day? Maybe too big to move much? I just listened to him on the doppler and he sounds fine. It's funny, I almost got rid of the doppler because I figured I wouldn't need it this far along. I swear I use it more than I did in the first two trimesters!

Then I worry I'll use it too much but remind myself if I were to go in they'd just use theirs at the office anyway. *sigh* I'm at that point where I just wish he was here so I could SEE he was fine instead of wondering.


----------



## Eltjuh

Paperhearts said:


> So baby P hasn't moved since early evening last night. It's 10am where I am now. I hate when they do this. It almost always causes panic but is almost always fine. Maybe he's just having a quiet day? Maybe too big to move much? I just listened to him on the doppler and he sounds fine. It's funny, I almost got rid of the doppler because I figured I wouldn't need it this far along. I swear I use it more than I did in the first two trimesters!
> 
> Then I worry I'll use it too much but remind myself if I were to go in they'd just use theirs at the office anyway. *sigh* I'm at that point where I just wish he was here so I could SEE he was fine instead of wondering.

If you're worried, you should ring the hospital and get it checked out! I had this last week, he was really quiet and the movements I did feel were very small and kinda felt sluggish.... barely there at all.... I laid down for a while to see if that helped and it didn't really do much, even poking him didn't do anything. So I rang delivery suite - though the line was busy.... And straight after he started moving more like normal again! 
But it's always best to get checked out if you're worried! When I mentioned it to my midwife at my last appointment (which was a couple of days later) she said you should ALWAYS ring the hospital if it's any different/reduced.... 
Don't feel like you're wasting their time, it's about your baby's health so it's very important!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

HappyHome said:


> No more labour watch for me!
> Baby Jessica arrived at 2:27am, weighing 5lb6oz.
> Born at 37+1
> Got my home birth even if it wasn't planned.
> Will do a report later xxx

Oh my WOW Congratulations!!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Eltjuh said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> So baby P hasn't moved since early evening last night. It's 10am where I am now. I hate when they do this. It almost always causes panic but is almost always fine. Maybe he's just having a quiet day? Maybe too big to move much? I just listened to him on the doppler and he sounds fine. It's funny, I almost got rid of the doppler because I figured I wouldn't need it this far along. I swear I use it more than I did in the first two trimesters!
> 
> Then I worry I'll use it too much but remind myself if I were to go in they'd just use theirs at the office anyway. *sigh* I'm at that point where I just wish he was here so I could SEE he was fine instead of wondering.
> 
> If you're worried, you should ring the hospital and get it checked out! I had this last week, he was really quiet and the movements I did feel were very small and kinda felt sluggish.... barely there at all.... I laid down for a while to see if that helped and it didn't really do much, even poking him didn't do anything. So I rang delivery suite - though the line was busy.... And straight after he started moving more like normal again!
> But it's always best to get checked out if you're worried! When I mentioned it to my midwife at my last appointment (which was a couple of days later) she said you should ALWAYS ring the hospital if it's any different/reduced....
> Don't feel like you're wasting their time, it's about your baby's health so it's very important!!Click to expand...

You're completely right! She offered to have me in twice a week for NST's but it's so hard for me to get there since DH works overnights and I'm not sure how I'd manage two active little boys while being all hooked up. I'll try a little chocolate to see if I can rouse him and call in if not. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

paperhearts- hope he is ok! :hugs:

happyhome- congrats! :happydance:

had my ob appointment. did my GBS test. have never been pos so im not worried, although I know it could always come back that way even with it always being neg before.

AND..... im 1 1/2cm dilated and 20% effaced :dance: :dance: :dance: whoop!!!! so happy to see things changing. I wasn't expecting too much at 35 wks, but not too bad at all :D

just have my high risk specialist this afternoon. hopefully I will get an u/s to make sure all is well <3


----------



## roonsma

That's great blessed:thumbup: hope everything goes well this afternoon x

Paper, like the others said, if you're worried then go and get checked out hun:hugs:


----------



## Kaedin

Congrats on the birth of your baby! Starting to feel more real that we are all nearer the end now ladies! 

My little girl is still breech, next midwife appointment is in 2 weeks, I guess she will tell me if I will have a c-section? Had an antenatal class today and midwife said c-section is the safest for baby and mum. Im still using my birthing ball to try and encourage little miss to turn hehe


----------



## Kaedin

Paperhearts said:


> So baby P hasn't moved since early evening last night. It's 10am where I am now. I hate when they do this. It almost always causes panic but is almost always fine. Maybe he's just having a quiet day? Maybe too big to move much? I just listened to him on the doppler and he sounds fine. It's funny, I almost got rid of the doppler because I figured I wouldn't need it this far along. I swear I use it more than I did in the first two trimesters!
> 
> Then I worry I'll use it too much but remind myself if I were to go in they'd just use theirs at the office anyway. *sigh* I'm at that point where I just wish he was here so I could SEE he was fine instead of wondering.

Try lying down and drink something really cold and see if you feel any movements. If not, just give your doctors a call. I was always told if you notice any change in babys movements to call them. Baby is probably just being lazy, but least they can put your mind at rest - as I know little one can really make you worry!


----------



## ~Brandy~

When I cant get the babies to move I eat a glass of ice chips and then lay down... They dont like that at all.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies 

sorry i just hit and run ... limited internet access now that im working from home ...

just feeling achey tonight ... lots of pelvic pressure and rectal pain ... walking really slow and feeling breathless ... 

lets see what happens


----------



## Kaedin

I've got bad back pain at the moment, so far my birthing ball has really really helped my hip pain


----------



## patch2006uk

Paperhearts said:


> So baby P hasn't moved since early evening last night. It's 10am where I am now. I hate when they do this. It almost always causes panic but is almost always fine. Maybe he's just having a quiet day? Maybe too big to move much? I just listened to him on the doppler and he sounds fine. It's funny, I almost got rid of the doppler because I figured I wouldn't need it this far along. I swear I use it more than I did in the first two trimesters!
> 
> Then I worry I'll use it too much but remind myself if I were to go in they'd just use theirs at the office anyway. *sigh* I'm at that point where I just wish he was here so I could SEE he was fine instead of wondering.

I wouldn't personally trust a doppler that you use at home to reassure you all is well. Midwives listen for variations as well as just the presence of a heartbeat. If I was feeling no movement at all, I'd get to the hospital ASAP. If I was feeling reduced movements, then I'd lie still for a couple of hours and see if I could provoke a response. If after that time I was still worried, I'd go in.

The problem with movements is that once they stop completely, it's often too late. Also, a baby that dies might still feel like they're moving, especially if engaged. They're floating and surrounded by muscle and fluid, and they move when you move. It's not a nice thought, but I was surprised that I could still feel some 'movement' even after my last was confirmed to have died. Big, independent movements are what you want. Small movements, sadly, can be misleading. Hiccups and other non-voluntary movements don't count, either, for movement monitoring.

Hope all is ok and your LO is wriggling up a storm now. If they're not, please go and get yourself seen. It's probably nothing, but every so often it really is the difference between life and death.


----------



## patch2006uk

Kaedin said:


> Congrats on the birth of your baby! Starting to feel more real that we are all nearer the end now ladies!
> 
> My little girl is still breech, next midwife appointment is in 2 weeks, I guess she will tell me if I will have a c-section? Had an antenatal class today and midwife said c-section is the safest for baby and mum. Im still using my birthing ball to try and encourage little miss to turn hehe

The evidence that a c-section is safest is being questioned at the moment. Apparently the trial that showed c-section were safest was badly designed. A hands off breech birth, tended by experienced midwives, doesn't have worse outcomes for baby and has much better outcomes for women. It's whichever risks you're most comfortable with, and I'm not sure I'd personally want a vaginal breech birth because there are more risks than with a head down. But don't feel that you can't at least ask about vaginal birth if LO is still breech! Also, babies can turn right up until the start of labour, so a c-section could be scheduled for as late as possible to give LO the best chance to turn. You could even wait for labour to start and then go in for a c-section if you wanted to. There are options, even with breech :flower:


----------



## Kaedin

patch2006uk said:


> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the birth of your baby! Starting to feel more real that we are all nearer the end now ladies!
> 
> My little girl is still breech, next midwife appointment is in 2 weeks, I guess she will tell me if I will have a c-section? Had an antenatal class today and midwife said c-section is the safest for baby and mum. Im still using my birthing ball to try and encourage little miss to turn hehe
> 
> The evidence that a c-section is safest is being questioned at the moment. Apparently the trial that showed c-section were safest was badly designed. A hands off breech birth, tended by experienced midwives, doesn't have worse outcomes for baby and has much better outcomes for women. It's whichever risks you're most comfortable with, and I'm not sure I'd personally want a vaginal breech birth because there are more risks than with a head down. But don't feel that you can't at least ask about vaginal birth if LO is still breech! Also, babies can turn right up until the start of labour, so a c-section could be scheduled for as late as possible to give LO the best chance to turn. You could even wait for labour to start and then go in for a c-section if you wanted to. There are options, even with breech :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for this! My midwife didn't really tell me my options or pros and cons of different labour with breech - as baby still has time to turn. But will speak to her more in depth after my 36 week midwife appointment!


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Happyhome!! wow :thumbup: 


Patch thats in a month right? Look forward to hearing the birth story :thumbup: 


Paperhearts, citrus and sugary stuff works for me :) hope that gets baby going.


----------



## patch2006uk

Kaedin said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the birth of your baby! Starting to feel more real that we are all nearer the end now ladies!
> 
> My little girl is still breech, next midwife appointment is in 2 weeks, I guess she will tell me if I will have a c-section? Had an antenatal class today and midwife said c-section is the safest for baby and mum. Im still using my birthing ball to try and encourage little miss to turn hehe
> 
> The evidence that a c-section is safest is being questioned at the moment. Apparently the trial that showed c-section were safest was badly designed. A hands off breech birth, tended by experienced midwives, doesn't have worse outcomes for baby and has much better outcomes for women. It's whichever risks you're most comfortable with, and I'm not sure I'd personally want a vaginal breech birth because there are more risks than with a head down. But don't feel that you can't at least ask about vaginal birth if LO is still breech! Also, babies can turn right up until the start of labour, so a c-section could be scheduled for as late as possible to give LO the best chance to turn. You could even wait for labour to start and then go in for a c-section if you wanted to. There are options, even with breech :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this! My midwife didn't really tell me my options or pros and cons of different labour with breech - as baby still has time to turn. But will speak to her more in depth after my 36 week midwife appointment!Click to expand...

There is a facebook group for women planning vaginal breech births, too. Like I say, it's not something I'd really want to try myself, but there is growing evidence that it's not straight up 'unsafe' as this trial suggested. Well worth having a good chat about it all (and perhaps asking to see someone more senior if her knowledge isn't great) :flower: Although I hope LO turns for you, because that just makes everything simpler!!


----------



## patch2006uk

AC1987 said:


> Congrats Happyhome!! wow :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Patch thats in a month right? Look forward to hearing the birth story :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Paperhearts, citrus and sugary stuff works for me :) hope that gets baby going.

Ooh, yes, because it's February, 4 weeks is exactly 1 calendar month! Exciting! :happydance:

ETA - just saw my ticker - 28 days! That doesn't sound long at all!


----------



## StarlitHome

Ay yi yi, definitely feeling like this kiddo is going to arrive early. 
- lots of BH, some of which turn into fairly uncomfortable contractions
- lightening crotch
- 90% positive he's dropped (MIL thinks so from my bump-shape, I feel his hands/hiccups very low down, and I suddenly feel _very_ waddly when walking)
- cramping and achy hips

I have a checkup with a midwife tomorrow so I'll be asking for an internal check to see if I'm dilating at all yet. 35 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Kaedin

I most definitely don't want a vaginal birth if she is still breech. I think she would destroy me and I think the experience would put me off having any other children in the future (To be fair at the tough times pregnancy makes me think this!)

I've written some stuff down in my maternity notes, to make sure I ask my midwife about this. Just to make sure I at least make a well-informed decision


----------



## karry1412

HappyHome - Congratulations!! :baby:

mah0113 - Our baby is due at an awkward time for DH work-wise too! He has been working on a project for AGES now & of course the finish date is three days before our due date. Of course baby is going to come three days early now! :haha:

TCK_Runner - I've been feeling crap too - it never occurred to me that it may be due to a growth spurt! It's a bit easier to deal with knowing it's because he's growing. Hope you're feeling better by now :hugs:

Helzy - Could that trickle be some of your waters? Have you been checked out? And I too thought I had avoided stretch marks until I saw the bottom of my bump! Mind you there's no avoiding them now :blush:

Eltjuh - That was some saving on the sofa! :thumbup:

AC - That sucks about your tooth! Hope you feel much better after the dentist :hugs:

AFM - Back is quite sore today & very tired - even had a little nap! :blush: Extremely light headed this morning & nearly passed out while sorting laundry. We have our next appointment/scan tomorrow but we've to battle rush hour traffic to get to the hospital so need to get up at 6.30am. Given how little I sleep as it is I'm dreading it! Also, I seem to throw up every time we've to make this drive early in the morning so hopefully I'll be ok for the journey tomorrow. I feel like I've been waiting ages for this appointment & now that it's tomorrow I can't remember any of the things I wanted to discuss! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Ecv may be booked in for next week eeeep


----------



## blessedmomma

starlit- woo hoo!!!!! cant wait to hear if you are dilated. I wasn't expecting to be, but im happy to already be 1 1/2cm for 35 wks. i'll take it!

kaedin- hope that LO turns!! :hugs:

mrs doddy- I hope your ecv works :hugs2:

just back from the high risk specialist. baby weighs 6 lbs 13 oz!!! :shock: two of mine weighed that at birth. very nervous now. she gained 2 lbs in 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## surprisepg

Congrats HappyHome! It still seems so far away for me.

I dont know why its like the birth of LO is never going to come around.


----------



## ~Brandy~

My mobility is next to nothing now.. I cant sleep, cant eat, exhausted, BH constantly, just overall yukky...

But today was stranger than normal.. All I needed was 5 things from the grocery store. I got there and got 2 things in my cart and started having BH so bad I almost thought they were real. It took me 30 minutes there to get those few things and it was questionable to me if I was going to make it home :( Also TMI I have had episodes of bathroom trips for severly loose stools for the last 24 hours when normally I can barely go! I got home and took an hour long bath and feel a little better but still totally off right now.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow brandy! hope you are ok. wonder if something is starting :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds possibly like it could be the start of something. Keep us updated and hope you feel better!


----------



## Mii

[email protected] sounds like babies are almost ready to come out! :flower: 

so my OB appointment went fine. but she didn't check if he was head down or not (I didnt realize until after the appointment of course) but ah well. hopefully little man is head down and ready to go at my next appointment on the 24th cause I will be 36 weeks and ready to pop a baby out! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## surprisepg

@brandy its very possible something might happen. If something does are they going to intervene to keep babies in longer? Hope you feel better :hugs: 

I'm about to get off my butt and pack the hospital bag for baby.


----------



## Paperhearts

I'll have to catch up on the thread in a little while (probably when I lie down for bed) but just wanted to update. Went to L&D for an NST since the office was going to close. Baby wouldn't move hardly at all there either except for a few hiccups. His heart rate was up in the 200's again and they wouldn't let me go until it dropped. They aren't sure what to do as he's been Tachycardic for a week now. So I need to call my OB first thing in the morning tomorrow. 

They made me drink two huge pitchers of ice water even though I told them I'd been drinking all day. It was either that or IV fluids though. I've been contracting ever since. I know this sounds crazy but I really hope I don't go into labor now tonight. I'm tired, worn out, and in pain. And being in the hospital tonight with it's medicinal atmosphere and disinfectant smell made me nervous and panicky for some reason. I just don't feel like having labor happen tonight. 

Hoping I can rest tonight and that he starts moving. I don't know what my OB will want to do but I'm worried about his heart rate racing so hard while he's at complete rest. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad you went in paperhearts!!!! hopefully they can figure out whats wrong or even get him out before it gets bad :hugs2: the fast heart rate at rest does not sound good. like he is distressed! i am kinda amazed they didn't keep you anyways!


----------



## surprisepg

@paperhearts im so sorry you are feeling this way. I too am surprised they didnt keep you in and didnt contact your OB while you were in there. I have a feeling if things dont change your OB will induce you to get LO out.

sending hugs your way.


----------



## Paperhearts

Thank you ladies! I'm so glad I have someone to talk to about it. They notified the doctor on call and he's the one that said to call my OB in the morning. I don't even know what they do for fetal tachycardia? I really hope it's something they can control because I'd rather not have an induction :(


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm already in one March group, but I'm going to jump in here too :D March 3rd is my due date - originally March 5th, I just haven't ever changed my siggy info. But my due date is the 3rd :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

surprisepg said:


> @brandy its very possible something might happen. If something does are they going to intervene to keep babies in longer? Hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> I'm about to get off my butt and pack the hospital bag for baby.

Nope they said they would deliver me if I am 32+ weeks which I am past now so the babies would have NICU time :( Which I do not want. But I know they are both over 4lbs a week ago which makes me feel slightly better if something were to happen and they had to deliver them.


----------



## surprisepg

Paperhearts said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm so glad I have someone to talk to about it. They notified the doctor on call and he's the one that said to call my OB in the morning. I don't even know what they do for fetal tachycardia? I really hope it's something they can control because I'd rather not have an induction :(

If the baby is in distress then I would imagine induction :( I hope it doesnt come to that. Have you had a scan to see fluid levels and blood flow?



~Brandy~ said:


> surprisepg said:
> 
> 
> @brandy its very possible something might happen. If something does are they going to intervene to keep babies in longer? Hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> I'm about to get off my butt and pack the hospital bag for baby.
> 
> Nope they said they would deliver me if I am 32+ weeks which I am past now so the babies would have NICU time :( Which I do not want. But I know they are both over 4lbs a week ago which makes me feel slightly better if something were to happen and they had to deliver them.Click to expand...

Try and rest and be off your feet. I know that helped me with my boys. I went into prem labour at around 34 weeks, it spontaneously stopped and was told to be off my feet so I wouldnt put pressure on my cervix. I was literally only allowed to go to the toilet. Even showering I had to sit and do it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

surprisepg said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I'm so glad I have someone to talk to about it. They notified the doctor on call and he's the one that said to call my OB in the morning. I don't even know what they do for fetal tachycardia? I really hope it's something they can control because I'd rather not have an induction :(
> 
> If the baby is in distress then I would imagine induction :( I hope it doesnt come to that. Have you had a scan to see fluid levels and blood flow?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprisepg said:
> 
> 
> @brandy its very possible something might happen. If something does are they going to intervene to keep babies in longer? Hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> I'm about to get off my butt and pack the hospital bag for baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope they said they would deliver me if I am 32+ weeks which I am past now so the babies would have NICU time :( Which I do not want. But I know they are both over 4lbs a week ago which makes me feel slightly better if something were to happen and they had to deliver them.Click to expand...
> 
> Try and rest and be off your feet. I know that helped me with my boys. I went into prem labour at around 34 weeks, it spontaneously stopped and was told to be off my feet so I wouldnt put pressure on my cervix. I was literally only allowed to go to the toilet. Even showering I had to sit and do it.Click to expand...


I went into PTL at 16W and had to have a rescue cerclage put in.. I have been on bedrest until last week. Now I am on modified bedrest. I can be up for 2 hours now thank god. Trust me I do alot of laying around.. I hate it but I am trying it's so rough.

I keep having people tell me how nice it would be if they were told they had to be in bed and how they would rest all the time. HAHA I wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paperhearts- with a HR like that I couldnt even imagine they would risk an induction I would assume they would jump straight to Csection. Atleast thats what I would elect for if asked because of the distress it could cause if there was induction.


----------



## surprisepg

~Brandy~ said:


> I went into PTL at 16W and had to have a rescue cerclage put in.. I have been on bedrest until last week. Now I am on modified bedrest. I can be up for 2 hours now thank god. Trust me I do alot of laying around.. I hate it but I am trying it's so rough.
> 
> I keep having people tell me how nice it would be if they were told they had to be in bed and how they would rest all the time. HAHA I wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy.

I was in hospital from 29 weeks with pre eclampsia (with my twins) I thought I had it rough but I think you take the medal. Bedrest is the worst. I feel you. I hope your babies stay in a little longer at least another week. Then again a day can make a difference. Have they given you the steroid shots just in case?


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope you and baby are alright Paperhearts!! Keep us updated if and when you can!! :hugs:

Brandy, I think it's the fact that you HAVE to lay down and relax, whereas most people would love to stay in bed all day for a day (or maybe a few days) but when you get told you HAVE to it's a totally different story! Especially if you've been on bedrest for that long!! 
At least you get to be up a little now!! Wonder if your babies are ready to make an appearance! Sounds like they might be!! Good luck!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Brandy - I only had two weeks of bed rest following my sudden trip to the hospital at 13 weeks after a big bleed. It is horrible, I also don't wish it on my worst enemy. I was going batsh*t insane after just a few days... God, now I REALLY know why you're counting the days on this!


----------



## ~Brandy~

surprisepg said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I went into PTL at 16W and had to have a rescue cerclage put in.. I have been on bedrest until last week. Now I am on modified bedrest. I can be up for 2 hours now thank god. Trust me I do alot of laying around.. I hate it but I am trying it's so rough.
> 
> I keep having people tell me how nice it would be if they were told they had to be in bed and how they would rest all the time. HAHA I wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy.
> 
> I was in hospital from 29 weeks with pre eclampsia (with my twins) I thought I had it rough but I think you take the medal. Bedrest is the worst. I feel you. I hope your babies stay in a little longer at least another week. Then again a day can make a difference. Have they given you the steroid shots just in case?Click to expand...

We discussed the steroids at one point when I was in week 27 I believe but things turned around and my cervix has been doing ok so we havent ventured down that avenue since. I see the doctor 1-2 times a week depending on what tests he wants to do that week. I get to see him again in the morning so I am going to discuss if we can do the steroids. I know he will only do the one shot then the one 48 hours later or whatever and that it needs to be within the 2 week window. But we will see. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AC1987

paperhearts, hope your LO is alright. :flower: I wouldn't be surprised if you're holding your baby soon :)

Brandy, 4 pounds is pretty good!! I think discharge weight is 5 pounds? And if everything is good like they're eating and breathing all right then even if they're born this early the time won't be too long in nicu :flower:


I think the only part of bedrest that seems appealing is the resting part... I don't think I got enough rest this pregnancy, its go go go... :shrug: however I know if i HAD to I'd hate it :haha:


----------



## LaDY

Paper hearts...hope all is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Paperhearts

Thank you guys. It's 4:30 am here and I just can't sleep. I did a horrible thing and used google. Fetal tachycardia is associated with hypoxia (shortage of oxygen), meconium passing, fetal distress, stillbirth and all kinds of other awful things. Now I can't sleep and am just sitting in the dark crying and crying. 

I've had a strange feeling this whole pregnancy I never had with the others. I am not superstitious but do believe in God given intuition. At my very first appt with this baby I blurted out "This pregnancy won't end well" to my OB. She looked at me funny and asked why I thought that and I was immediately embarrassed. I had told myself all this time to stop thinking that and that I was just rousing myself up for no reason but now those thoughts keep coming back. I really need to calm myself and lie down until I can give them a call when they open in a few hours :(

Brandy- that's exactly what I'm afraid of. With the tachycardia and it also being my second vbac I wonder if they'll even let me attempt a vaginal delivery. How could I have gotten so far and now suddenly things are going downhill so quick?? :(


----------



## Eltjuh

If you're really worried about it, maybe you should just go into hospital instead of waiting to ring your OB. Surely you being worried can't be good for baby either! So that's not gonna do baby's heartrate any good?! 
:hugs: Good luck hun!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hugs: huge hugs paperhearts - I hope you can get more of a plan in place later :kiss:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ps step away from google , whilst its informative sometimes these things will not relate to your case and you will worry unnecessarily x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paperhearts- I would just go to the hospital or isnt there an emergency # for your MW? Being that upset isn't good for you and the baby and google is never a good thing when you're already concerned... If I was you I wouldnt be worried about the type of delivery you get I would just put the babies health first and do whatever is necessary.


----------



## roonsma

Paperhearts, I hope you can find out more today and your mind is put at rest :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

36 weeks today! Yay! Thought last night was go time. Was having back pain all day and period like cramps then last night they turned into contractions. They were all over the place as far as timing so I wasn't sure what was going on but they were def a bit painful and all in my lower belly and back. I could feel my whole belly getting tight too. They stopped at some point during the night though so not sure what that was all about. When I woke up this morning I had some bloody mucus so I think things are on their way!


----------



## AC1987

Paperhearts, stressing that much is not good for either of you, I think you should head to the hospital for peace of mind :flower: :hugs: 



Went to the dentist today, gaahhh when it rains it pours, had a feeling it was gonna be bad. They started drilling to find that I'll need a root canal, can't afford that and they don't offer payment plans so I said to just pull the tooth, so this friday I have a consult for having it removed. :nope:


----------



## wavescrash

CountryMomma said:


> 36 weeks today! Yay! Thought last night was go time. Was having back pain all day and period like cramps then last night they turned into contractions. They were all over the place as far as timing so I wasn't sure what was going on but they were def a bit painful and all in my lower belly and back. I could feel my whole belly getting tight too. They stopped at some point during the night though so not sure what that was all about. When I woke up this morning I had some bloody mucus so I think things are on their way!

Ooh so exciting :) Good luck!


----------



## sparklycat

I so thought I was going into labour last night, kept having cramps and then abour 3am had a massive clear out on the toilet (grim!!), baby was so active all night and woke up again about 8am with constant period cramps low down in my belly. Went swimming this AM then for a walk and could feel my belly tightening while I was walking around....but nothing since I got home and it's 4PM now :( :(
I'm being induced in 1.5 weeks if i haven't gone into labour naturally and I'm desperate to avoid induction!!
xxx


----------



## Mii

[email protected] hope everything goes well and baby and you are okay! :flower:


Im so ready to be full term and doing everything I can to get this baby out lol no matter what Im doing I just cant get comfortable even when Im just sitting! I was so uncomfortable last night trying to sleep I almost broke down and started crying :nope: 
bah lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

AC1987 said:


> Went to the dentist today, gaahhh when it rains it pours, had a feeling it was gonna be bad. They started drilling to find that I'll need a root canal, can't afford that and they don't offer payment plans so I said to just pull the tooth, so this friday I have a consult for having it removed. :nope:

Man, that sucks! You don't have insurance, right? The U.S. system is so unforgiving when things like this happen... dental may not be free here, but at least it's affordable. My dad has had a lot of root canals in the U.S. and he has excellent insurance (he works for the government) and yet still it costs him $600-1000 USD after insurance pays.


----------



## AC1987

we have health insurance but it doesn't cover stuff I actually need :haha: such as maternity or dental, and we looked into the dental insurance and can't afford to make all the monthly payments on it and there might be a clause that says not for pre existing conditions.
I was quoted $3k for getting a root canal done plus a crown put on and removal of my wisdom tooth, hearing that amount hurt me more than the pain :haha: 
So I'm choosing just to get my wisdom and molar pulled under local anesthetic and just hope that its not too pricey.
I'm so nervous about being this far pregnant and getting dental work done, I wish I could wait til after the baby is born.


----------



## StarlitHome

35 weeks today (according to office dates) and I have a checkup :thumbup: interested to find out if what's been going on is just normal body-preparing-for-labor stuff or actual early labor!


----------



## ~Brandy~

U/S today went totally awesome! Baby A is head down and appears to be starting to engage. They think that I will go about 36W as they had planned. So at this point they are not scheduling a Csection because we are planning a vaginal delivery!! YAY. Both babies were slightly under 5lbs ;) They are going to leave my cerclage in for now and continue to check it weekly. If I have any sign of labor starting I am suppose to rush to hospital and have the cerclage removed prior to 36W. Otherwise we will take it out at 36W. He doesn&#8217;t think that steroids are necessary at this point. So all in all a good appointment. 

He knows I only get 1-2 hours a night of sleep though and is concerned that I am not getting enough rest. He has asked me to take ambien which I have declined to do. I don&#8217;t know anything about the drug but I suppose I will look into it but as of now I will deal with the lack of sleep for a few more weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

brandy- so sorry hun! I had to be on bedrest with my last 2 pregnancies from about 30 wks on and it was horrible. even makes you more achy than usual :( it sounds kinda nice on paper, but actually doing it is a totally different story. drove me crazy :wacko:

paperhearts- get your butt in to see someone!!! trust those mama instincts God has given you :hugs: 

CountryMomma- wow could be really soon!

Mii- I keep going back and forth. I start thinking she would be ok if she came now and just want her out. then I feel guilty about it and think if she did come and had probs I would feel awful. so conflicted and overwhelmed. im officially bigger than my other pregnancies and still have a potential of 4 weeks to go til induction if she doesn't come sooner. 

StarlitHome- hope your apt goes well, cant wait to hear details!


----------



## blessedmomma

ac- sorry about the tooth pain. has to be one of the most painful things to deal with :(

brandy- fab to hear they are doing well and you can potentially have a vag birth :dance:


----------



## wavescrash

Babys butt feels the lowest it's been in my pelvis so I checked my cervical position a little bit ago and it was right there, very forward and totally open. I don't know if it's the 2cm I've been dilated or not because I didn't want to mess with it but I was so shocked that it's right there, forward and open lol. Freaked me out. My appt tomorrow morning seems so far away.


----------



## StarlitHome

Woot, Brandy, that is all good news! Fingers crossed for a smooth, swift vaginal delivery for your girls :thumbup:

Feeling a bit achy and crampy right now, and wishing this cold would DIE already! There outta be a law about getting a cold when you're a 3rd Tri Mama... :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

StarlitHome said:


> Woot, Brandy, that is all good news! Fingers crossed for a smooth, swift vaginal delivery for your girls :thumbup:
> 
> Feeling a bit achy and crampy right now, and wishing this cold would DIE already! There outta be a law about getting a cold when you're a 3rd Tri Mama... :haha:

Seems to be a theme with the end of the 3rd Tri... a cold :( I am getting worried mine is going to show soon... Since I made it all the way through so far without one :shrug:


----------



## patch2006uk

The cold hasn't caused me too many problems, but this cough is driving me up the wall right now! My whole chest and bump ache from coughing. Gah! And coughs usually linger for weeks for me, too. Double gah!


----------



## janeydee

Hiii I'm due on 6th march, hopefully a little bit sooner...


----------



## Mii

Ive had two colds so far during this pregnancy, hoping that me nor Myles will get one right before baby is born. I wouldnt want to keep Myles from his baby brother because he is sick :nope:
omg tmi but I just spent the last hour and a half (not even exaderating) stuck to the toilet :wackoo:

n :wave: hii Janeydee :flower:


----------



## sparklycat

How do you check your cervix? What are you looking for? (and is it safe to do myself??) am desperate to know if anything is happening! x


----------



## wavescrash

sparklycat said:


> How do you check your cervix? What are you looking for? (and is it safe to do myself??) am desperate to know if anything is happening! x

I just check mine on the toilet with one leg drawn up. Clean hands, one finger. Since I'm already dilated, to me it feels like puckered lips or something along those lines. There's no mistaking it. I probably wouldn't recognize it if it were closed lol.

I don't check to measure dilation because I have no idea what I'm feeling for in that regard and don't want to poke around too much in there. I just check to get an idea of it's position (is it turned toward my butt/back or more forward? In labor it lines up with the vagina, essentially) and I check to see if it feels different than I remember it feeling before lol. Softer or more of baby's butt wedged in there.

Some will warn against checking yourself especially once you start losing plug as you risk introducing infection but I think it's so much cleaner (since I wash my hands first) than if my fiance and I were to DTD and I can bet everyone will suggest sex as a method to try and induce labor anyway so that's why I'm okay with checking myself lol.


----------



## MrsHamstra

YAY FOR MARCH BABIES!!! most beautiful birthstone btw :) I am Due March 5th with my 1st baby. We are stationed in KS and my family is located in Michigan, Husbands family located in NM and Texas. My mom is flying in on the 6th a day after my Due date. Praying she shows on the 8th. I will be making an appt on the 7th for acupuncture to possibly help naturally induce labor. maja leaves the 15th so I want her here so my mom can spend as much time with us. I am 37 weeks tomorrow and I feel AMAZING!!! I SLEEP GREAT no aches or pains never had any symptoms I am anxious to finally meet my LO!!


----------



## Shandelion

I felt inside myself during a yeast infection a couple months ago, found my cervix was completely soft and asked my midwife about it at my next prenatal. She nearly had a heart attack. Apparently sticking any body part except a penis up there is frowned on at this point. I consider my fingers less threatening, but so be it.


----------



## Shandelion

AC1987 said:


> Went to the dentist today, gaahhh when it rains it pours, had a feeling it was gonna be bad. They started drilling to find that I'll need a root canal, can't afford that and they don't offer payment plans so I said to just pull the tooth, so this friday I have a consult for having it removed. :nope:

I've had two root canals done in my life. Both failed within a couple years, cracked open, infected, fell apart. Quality dentists, too, paid for by a pitying friend's mother when I was a teen and couldn't chew anymore. Now, pulled teeth...those are faster operations, heal fairly fast, are cheaper and I only ever had one grow back :D Tooth pulling all the way for me!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Shandelion said:


> I felt inside myself during a yeast infection a couple months ago, found my cervix was completely soft and asked my midwife about it at my next prenatal. She nearly had a heart attack. Apparently sticking any body part except a penis up there is frowned on at this point. I consider my fingers less threatening, but so be it.


As odd as this sounds I will be staying home for most of my labor and I will be buying a box of medical gloves to 1. Have my mom check me or I will check myself. I do not want to go in if I'm under 7cm. We only live 4 blocks away if that from the hospital and I'm trying to avoid my Dr. Pushing an epidural on me. I want it as natural as possible. I couldn't check without using gloves.


----------



## Shandelion

MrsHamstra, I agree totally with staying home most of labor. The stories of arguing nurses and pushing procedures is terrifying to me. Sounds like they'll treat you poorly until the baby's ready to push out. I'd rather labor at home than be yelled at by strangers who refuse to check dilation anyway.


----------



## TCK_Runner

They don't push anything on you here at the hospital unless you or the baby are in serious danger. But then, the entire operation is run by midwives...


----------



## Mii

with my first they offered me the epidural when I was far enough along, I was on the fence about it because I wasn't in to much pain so instead of pushing it or trying to convince me that I needed it they offered me a few other options which I really appreciated (I ended up getting the epidural a few hours later tho once the contractions got worse lmfao)
I remember about an hour after they offered it I was like "okay I want an epidural now were is that f***ing doctor!" since there was only one doctor at the hospital who could do the epidural (Its a small hospital) and he was in a surgery at the time I had to wait an extra 2 hours and it was horrible. 
this time around as soon as they offer it I am taking it :haha: (as long as labor is progressing good of course)


----------



## surprisepg

Id be too scared to check my cervix lol


----------



## AC1987

I despise cervix checks... OUCH. I would never want to check my own :baby: 

My hospital is pretty good , I went in an 5 centimeters at 630am, got admitted, it wasn't until 6pm before I got asked if I'd like to have my waters broken... which really sped things along. :haha: they didn't push an epidural, I said if I want one I'll ask... it wasn't until she felt the babies head that I'm like Ok I need one NOW :haha:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Shandelion said:


> MrsHamstra, I agree totally with staying home most of labor. The stories of arguing nurses and pushing procedures is terrifying to me. Sounds like they'll treat you poorly until the baby's ready to push out. I'd rather labor at home than be yelled at by strangers who refuse to check dilation anyway.


Thats why. Most hospitals in the states don't even admit you until your 5cm but even then if your not progressing to "their" liking then they become annoying. I really want to concentrate and relax and be left alone v.s having a nurse or 2 constantly come bug me and question me while Im relaxing. I always assume the worst. the nurses I have met at my hospital are nice but I dont know anything about their patience. when sitting around waiting for something to happen we all get impatient I would be nosey too and want to check in on the mother a lot but its best to leave them ALONE!


----------



## MrsHamstra

I feel comfortable about it. I checked my cervix all the time during my Trying to conceive years. totally used to it. of course being pregnant and checking for dilation is way different.


----------



## StarlitHome

Blood pressure - perfect. Weight gain - on target. Zion&#8217;s heartbeat - perfect. Zion&#8217;s position - head-down and engaged. Cervix - 1cm dilated. 

Midwife said, keep the L&D department on your speed dial and get everything ready - Zion&#8217;s coming soon! 

My MIL picked me up after the appointment - she's going to get us some newborn diapers with those we're basically ready to GO. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## corrine5

Update- I had my 37 week appointment today.
And I'm 2 cm but cervix a bit far back still.. what exactly does that mean?(cervix far back)


----------



## wavescrash

I've been 2 cm for two weeks now, have my next appt in the morning so we'll see if there's some change.

As far as cervix being far back, it just means she had to reach further toward your butt to reach it. As baby's position/pressure on the cervix changes or labor gets closer, your cervix will come more forward/down and line up with your vagina, essentially, to allow the baby to pass smoothly through.

My cervical position changes every day though. One morning it's further back and then baby's butt gets lower in my pelvis, putting more pressure on it and my cervix comes all the way down, then she moves and it goes further back again.


----------



## Mii

if my OB doesn't offer to see how everything is down there at my 36 week appointment Ill probably just do it myself lol but I wont do it before that. lol to paranoid I might jump start something by accident :haha: though I know thats unlikely


----------



## wavescrash

I've been checking my cervix almost daily for over a week now and haven't initiated anything. Half the time I can't reach the opening of my cervix to feel how dilated I could be (nor would I know what I'm feeling to tell how many cm lol) so I know I'm not likely to accidentally sweep my own membranes or anything like that.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have no clue at all on how to do a cervix check :shrug: ... Im actually too scared to do one ... :haha:

I struggled with inserting the EPO last night that my DH had to help me :blush:


----------



## mommybeach

I cant find my cervix :( at least I dont think I can.. gonna try again later in the shower lol.. im due 18th btw :) xx


----------



## mommybeach

When do you think I should start inserting epo? Im taking two a day orally atm xx


----------



## sparklycat

Well i tried to check it last night - couldn't even find it! It's obv still very high and I have short fingers haha. I used one of the Lush Sex Bomb ballistics and stayed in te bath for an hour, had a major wave of cramping in the night that really hurt but nothing this AM....grrr!! Come out now little one!! xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

some say at 36 weeks but I started last night ...


----------



## kate1984

I had a sweep yesterday, fully effaced and 2cm dilated but nothing has happened. m sure ive bounced enough on my ball to get to France by now and sex is doing nothing so I have decided to just leave it till im induced next wednesday.

I really wanted to give birth at a weekend lol pref a friday so hubby can stay home a little longer. I am losing lots of plug each time i go to toilet so hoping something is happening... just really dont fancy the drip again :/


----------



## Eltjuh

Hopefully something will happen this week/weekend - that way you won't have 2 birthdays in 2 days (or on 1 day :winkwink:) either!! I'll keep everything crossed for you to have this baby on friday so hubby can stay at home with you for the weekend! 

I'm the same, especially with hubby not having an actual contract.... he can't really afford to take time off, cause when he was ill for 1 day last week the agency dropped him down to standby and he didn't work the next day cause they didn't call him in! (probably just scare tactics, but if they do it when he's ill, then they'll probably do it - or worse! - if he actually takes time off!) So if baby is born on a friday afternoon I'll be happy, cause hubby comes home early anyway, so things start early friday morning then go into hospital as soon as hubby comes home from work :haha: then he can stay home the weekend and go back to work on monday! :haha:


----------



## Helzy

Everyone around me seems to be giving birth! It's making my impatience even worse, haha.

Midwife on Monday! Hopefully she tells me he's started to engage because if that isn't what this brilliant-super-fun pelvic pressure is, I'll be damned! I'd definitely say he's settling himself into position, and stretching his little legs out to play footsie with my ribs while he's there. 

For some reason my sex drive has been entirely absent the entire pregnancy until this week. :shrug: Since the weekend we've DTD more times than we had done in the past 3 or 4 months, I think! :haha:


----------



## AC1987

hang in there helzy won't be long til its our turn to start saying we've given birth :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, sounds like your body is telling you to 'get it on' to get that baby out! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

yay for those of you who are having movements in the right direction 

me - I seem super tired today - had two naps and have forced myself off the sofa to do some work for hubby ... although not really started lol


----------



## Paperhearts

Haven't caught up yet but will when I can. 

I had the most horrific day yesterday. Went for the second NST scan. Baby looked a little better. OB said that we shouldn't worry because he's not constantly tachycardic. That he's got a normal baseline with tachycardic episodes that won't hurt him. We also think it may be from my asthma meds. :( 

This is the part I probably wouldn't tell anyone but you ladies...So my mom drops me off at home (she took me in whole DH stayed with our little boys) and shortly after I had some diarrhea. Not a huge deal since I've had that and vomiting the entire pregnancy. But something happened while I was in there and I had no idea what. I had the most awful excruciating pain. I've suffered with hemorrhoids this pregnancy but this was different. Something was protruding out and I was in unbelievable pain. I have a high pain tolerance so when I was on the floor sobbing for hours and biting a towel DH knew something was wrong. He kept asking what he should do and how he could help and I just kept telling him nothing. Finally I couldn't take it anymore and told him I needed something. Some kind of med or anything. So he raced out the door and took Andrew with him. (It was nap time. Quinn was fast asleep but Andrew refused- turkey). He came back with all these different boxes of wipes and preparation h. I tried the preph and that did nothing. Then I realized that through all the pain and huge crying fit I was contracting. Very regularly. Every 3 minutes for 50-70 seconds each. So then I started bawling again because I thought "No no no! I CANNOT go into labor while I'm already dealing with this horrible pain. Please God". 

My mom called to check on me and kept insisting on coming over. I told her about 8 times it wasn't necessary and please don't and I just wanted to lie down. She came anyway. (Gotta love mothers!). She's an RN and a darn good one. She came and wanted to look at it but I was crying and said I just didn't want to mess with it. Well finally the pain got so bad that I didn't care anymore. I was in agony. Seriously, I wasn't even in that kind of pain after birth or my csection. 

So you guys might think this part is weird but like I said, my mom is the best nurse I've ever met and we're also super close. Haha

DH started dinner and kept an eye on the kids while I stripped down in the bedroom. My mom sent oldest ds out to her car for her medical bag. She put a chux pad down and brought out the gloves. As she was looking she said "Oh dear. You've got a huge prolapse, kid. I can't even see your bum. It has to go back in. It's inflamed and won't get better if you just leave it". So then she sent DH around the corner to my Nan's since she's just a street over for some of her numbing meds. Applied that and we waited for about 25 minutes. I was still in pain but I think it took the edge off. 

She had me lift my leg while she worked it back in. My. Gosh. That. Was. Awful. I bit down on my pillow as hard as I could. Mom kept telling me to hang in there and asking if I was okay and I just shook my head yes. I just wanted to get it over with. 

Afterwards I was really sore. She said it was the size of a large grape. GAG. I've been in pain ever since and I think there may be another one. I've been crying and vomiting again this morning because I just don't think I can handle another day like yesterday. I know I'm going to have to go in and have it dealt with. That terrifies me. 

So anyway, the contractions. They would NOT stop and I was panicking because I could not deal with labor too. I drank a ton of water all night and laid on my side. But they kept coming. Finally between 8-9 I asked my mom, my Nanny, my DH, the big kids, basically anyone who would listen to pray they would stop. I'd been contracting for 6-7 hours. My mom was insisting on staying the night so I wouldn't be alone all night in pain but I kept telling her there really wasn't a reason to. That I would call asap if anything happened. Finally around 11 I laid down with a movie. Still contracting but I knew if I could doze off that I could get them to go away. (I had only slept an hour the night before because I was worrying about the baby. Then I'd had a day of crying and pain and I was just exhausted). I was able to fall asleep. It was fitful but I did. 

Made it to this morning and they have died down but anytime I stand or even roll over they're right back. Then they start coming regular and getting stronger. So I've put myself on bed rest and am trying to stay as absolutely still as possible. I don't know if it's working because a huge piece of plug just fell out and I was more dilated and effaced at my appointment yesterday. But if any of you pray, could you please please pray I don't go into labor until this other mess is sorted? I just cannot imagine pushing him out with a huge prolapse making it so I can't even stand. It would be awful. :(

Sorry for the long and horrible update...haha. I'm hoping today will be better and that I can shrink the affected area with meds so I can at least walk. End of pregnancy is the worst time to deal with this. 

Also, I've been nauseous and vomiting all morning and I don't know if it's from exhaustion, pain, or just being nervous and scared I can't stop labor if it happens but I really wish that'd go away too. DH was sweet and started a roast for dinner tonight and the smell is making me absolutely wretch. Blargh!

I hope you are all doing better than I am! Haha


----------



## roonsma

Oh paper :cry: you poor thing. Good job your mum made you let her help:hugs:

Could you see someone again about your bum? I don't see how pushing a baby out in the next few days or weeks could be good for you hun :(


----------



## Kaedin

Oh dear that sounds awful! Glad that your mum is a great nurse and was able to help you, hope you start to feel better


----------



## TCK_Runner

Mrs Doddy said:


> me - I seem super tired today - had two naps and have forced myself off the sofa to do some work for hubby ... although not really started lol

Me too - the last 2-3 days I have trouble sleeping through the night (but able to get back to sleep most nights, though not comfortably) and then find myself taking a nap or two during the day... the other day I fell asleep at 2:30PM and woke up at 5!!! :sleep: 

I slept for an hour midday today because I just couldn't keep the eyes open any longer... I just went for a swim and now I'm exhausted again even though I need to do some work before hitting the sack.

Paperhearts - OMG that is so horrific!!!! I really hope things start going better for you and so glad your mom is a nurse and was there to help out. Sendings lot of :hugs: and good thoughts your way!


----------



## wavescrash

paperhearts - oh my goodness that sounds terrible :( glad your mom was able to come and help as much as she did. i'll cross my fingers for you.


Just a copy and paste because I don't want to keep retyping it lol...

Well... Leah's heart rate was 144bpm, gained a few more pounds since Friday, Leah is definitely still breech and in my pelvis. My OB doesn't think she'd be successful in turning her because there's practically no room at all and I'm already dilated so she scheduled a c-section for March 6th when I'll be 39 weeks 1 day. However I'm not dilated to 3cm (instead of the 2cm I was on Friday & the last two weeks) & I've never made it to 39 weeks in previous pregnancies so there's a good chance I won't even make it to my c-section date which means I'd get an emergency c-section if I go into labor on my own. They'll obviously do an ultrasound beforehand to make sure she's still breech but I really don't expect this kid is gonna flip at this point, so there's that. I'm debating if I want to bother trying acupuncture to get her to turn or if it would be a waste of money.


----------



## StarlitHome

:hugs: for Paperhearts, that sounds horrific and I can't even imagine :(

AFM, this darn cold has me coughing now and I have strong BH after each coughing fit. Also threw up this morning and have very loose stools. 
Just need to get some newborn diapers in the house and I'll feel ready for this guy to be born...


----------



## sparklycat

Paperhearts - I think you should go and see someone at the hospital about that, esp as it might impact labour??

Wavescrash - Try accupuncture! It might work, you've got nothing to lose :) If nothing else It'll be a relaxing time for you as well :) 

xxx


----------



## wavescrash

sparklycat said:


> Paperhearts - I think you should go and see someone at the hospital about that, esp as it might impact labour??
> 
> Wavescrash - Try accupuncture! It might work, you've got nothing to lose :) If nothing else It'll be a relaxing time for you as well :)
> 
> xxx

I've been Googling it some more but seeing that people said it took 2-3 visits to work and I can't afford that. I was hoping it was a one-and-done kinda technique lol.


----------



## AC1987

omg paperhearts :hugs: how scary!!! I know you don't want to go into labour right now, but maybe it'd be better for the baby to be out? There won't be that much pressure? 


wavescrash... *sends flip to right way vibes to your baby*


----------



## wavescrash

:) Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

hugs paperhearts and waves xxxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I think this baby is running out of space in here!! He's been poking one of his limbs out the side of me for a while now.... movements really hurt sometimes! So after I put my son to bed I thought I'd sit/lay on the sofa on my other side so he'd move.... and you guessed it..... he's now poking out the other side!!! 
Some of his movements give me like electric shock feelings in my lower back!


----------



## Mii

paper- glad your mom was there to help! hope you are feeling better today :flower: 
wave- hope baby flips for you! I know it seems unlikely but stay positive cause you never know! :D 


Ive been obsessed with popsicles the last few days omg they are so yummy. 
I think baby is getting ready to engage cause the last few nights Ive had a lot of pressure in my bum (and not because Ive had to poop lmfao trust me, like a day ago I was stuck on the toilet for over an hour and that night I had a lot of pressure in my butt lmfao) but well see!


----------



## blessedmomma

I wouldn't personally have anything against checking my cervix. the baby is protected as long as waters haven't broke. and def has less chance of bacteria or infection than good ol sex does. my prob is that I wouldn't know what anything I felt would mean anyways, so it would be useless for me. there was a lady on bnb that had an unassisted home birth who checked herself which I think is fascinating. and if I knew what I was looking for I probably would. I checked when ttc a few times, but then I knew what I was checking then lol.

the hospitals here have never pushed anything on me as far as checks, monitors, medications etc. I feel bad for anyone who feels pushed into anything they don't want. but hey, you always have a choice. use your voice. I have 6 kids and never once felt that a nurse/dr was being pushy about my options. they have been very accommodating to me. have items to use for unmedicated births like birthing balls, Jacuzzi, etc. but also have epidurals and other meds available. I like to know all my options and its good to have whatever I want available. 

MrsHamstra- im in KS too!! :flower:

StarlitHome- sounds like a great apt! get those diapers :baby:

kate1984- sounds like not much longer!

Eltjuh- hope you get your weekend birth so DH wont have to worry about work! I remember all that happened and its crap they treated him like that. you shouldn't even have to worry about it right now :hugs: my DH gets a week off, but im hoping its a weekend too. it would just be nice if he had a couple extra days off.

Paperhearts- how absolutely awful! praying for you! its such a huge blessing that your mom is a nurse and could do something to help! I hope that LO stays put a minute, but it really sounds like not much longer :hugs:

wavescrash- my last baby was born on march 6th. :happydance: doesn't sound like you're gonna make it that far though! too bad the acupuncture takes more than once. have you tried nipple stim or acupressure points??


----------



## Kaedin

I have an appointment tomorrow, not sure what it will consist of. Hoping she has a feel for baby to tell me how she is lying now.

I know she is still breech as keep feeling her head at the top of my bump and at my ribs but I think she is lying across the way (dont know the technical term) instead of being head up bum down breech. Still hoping she turns to the head down position!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Holy Cow there is alot going on! Everyone seems to be getting so close and having alot of action now... FX that the babies start arriving h&h ;) I can't wait to see pictures.


GL Everyone!


----------



## Ganton

I'm 37 weeks today &#128516; I know this no longer seems to be classed as full term in some places, but it's nice to know that there's no need to panic if I go into labour anytime now  Another week or two would be nice though as I have a few more things that I want to get done.

I had my midwife appointment today, and apparently I was having BH's while she was trying to feel baby's position but I couldn't even feel it. The baby has moved from being completely free to being 3/5 engaged in the last 6 days. It's nice to know that the tightenings that I have actually been feeling and the pressure down below mean something.

It sounds like a few others are gearing up towards labour, do I hope things progress for those that want it to. I also hope those of you that are struggling with other aches and pains get some relief.


----------



## Paperhearts

I can't thank you enough for all of your sweet comments. I don't have many people to talk to and I am so grateful for this little group we have! :hugs:

The prolapse is back unfortunately. My OB doesn't deal with them and they said I could have minor surgery to remove them but that they probably won't do that while I'm pregnant. :( Their suggestion was to give birth. Yikes.

I read some stories of women who pushed through prolapsed and thrombosed hemorrhoids and ended up with huge issues and surgery. I'm so afraid of that. But I'm also afraid to have a csection just because of this issue. I don't know what to do!


----------



## surprisepg

paperhearts I feel your pain my hemorrhoid is prolapsed too. The pain is unbelievable it made me cry and you cant sit, walk or even lay down without it hurting. You're in my prayers and I hope that these contractions stop at least till the prolapsed hemorrhoid is sorted out.

As for me just the usual pressure down there and BH. LOs movements are starting to hurt and some even take me by surprise so much so they literally take my breath away. He woke me up at 4am with a sharp kick to my ribs.


----------



## Paperhearts

I'm sorry you're dealing with that too Surprisepg. I know how it hurts and I really hope yours gets better soon. 

So I was reading that a lot of OB's will suggest a csection if you have really bad thrombosed hemorrhoids because vaginal delivery can make them worse. They can burst and you can get total rectal prolapse apparently? Has anyone heard of this? I just don't know what to do. Risk permanent damage and having surgery after birth with a newborn or doing the csection and dealing with that recovery? I'm so torn and sad this is happening now.


----------



## AC1987

I would say whatever you feel most peace about to go with that. :flower:


----------



## Paperhearts

AC1987 said:


> I would say whatever you feel most peace about to go with that. :flower:

Thank you. I know it sounds silly but I'm afraid of all the flack I'll get from my naturally minded friends. I shouldn't worry about that. My mom just text me (she came over to bring my prescription and give me a "dose" haha) and said that maybe there's a reason this is happening and that we need to have faith and look at the positives. She's right. I'm going to try and focus on that instead. Even though I admit I'm terribly sad this may prevent me having a vbac when I've already had a successful one :(


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry paperhearts :( I wouldn't worry about what anyone thinks when it comes to birth choices. you have to make the best decision for you and baby and true friends will support you instead of looking down on you. really no matter what you choose you will never make everyone happy, no use in trying. :hugs:

your mom is very wise, everything happens for a reason. all things work out for good for those who believe :D


----------



## Mii

[email protected] I would go with your instincts and like blessed said dont you worry about what others say, we will all be super happy and proud of you no matter what you choose! :flower:

also on another note OH just let me know today that he has reading week feb 24th to march 3rd !!!! (reading week if you dont know is a week off school- Hes in college and since its 2hours away he stays at his aunts tuesday-friday and comes home friday nights to monday nights) 
so I told him thats perfect as ill be 36 going on 37 weeks and itll be operation get baby out! :haha: 
Since I am so for him getting a better education to get a better career (our future at this point is kind of depending on it) if I have baby during a week hes at school I wont want him missing much time and will prob tell him to go back to school once me and baby are out of the hospital but then again I want him to be there helping me lol so if baby comes the week that he has off, omg that would be amazing!


----------



## blessedmomma

mii- that sounds like it will work out perfectly!


----------



## Mii

Yess!! well if baby cooperates lmfao if not ah well! its all on his time lol 
I showed my mom my comparison belly photos (34 weeks with this baby and 34 weeks with Myles) and she goes "are you sure you aren't having a girl? I carried the exact same way with Shane (my brother) as you carried and the exact same way with you the way you are carrying this baby" I said "well the last ultrasound I had was 22weeks and even though she said boy, he has never given the ultrasound techs an easy time so honestly if he turns out to be a girl I wouldn't be to surprised!" lmfao also with the twin dream I had recently (the dream was I had a last minute ultrasound and found out I was pregnant with twins, one was a boy (which we already knew about) and the other turned out to be a girl!) so I dunno!! lol


----------



## surprisepg

Paperhearts said:


> I'm sorry you're dealing with that too Surprisepg. I know how it hurts and I really hope yours gets better soon.
> 
> So I was reading that a lot of OB's will suggest a csection if you have really bad thrombosed hemorrhoids because vaginal delivery can make them worse. They can burst and you can get total rectal prolapse apparently? Has anyone heard of this? I just don't know what to do. Risk permanent damage and having surgery after birth with a newborn or doing the csection and dealing with that recovery? I'm so torn and sad this is happening now.

Dont worry about what anyone says every situation is different and each person would make a different decision. You have to do whats right for you :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Paperhearts, I really wouldn't worry about what other people think. People male their birth choices for all sorts of reasons and, given what you're going through at the moment, you really just need to make the choice that is best for your baby AND your body. 

Mii, I hope the timing works out for you with baby's arrivalWhen did your first arrive in relation to due date?

AFM, my DS was disturbed by the strong wings at 11pm last night, at which point he realised he could now reach his door handle and get out of his room! That was then followed by 3 hours of me returning him to his bed every time he came running through to our room. I wish I'd counted how many times I took him back, but I'd guess at about 60-70! My bump was like one constant BH during those 3 hours of lying down, standing up, lifting up toddler, putting in bed.....and repeat. It took a while for it to calm down after he eventually went to sleep, but seems ok now that I've had some rest.

.


----------



## AC1987

Waking up to a bad leg cramp at 3am and unable to fall back asleep is not fun :wacko:
To top things off I have a dentist appt tomorrow to possibly remove some teeth which might not happen now due to the awful road conditions here from the bad weather :growlmad:


----------



## surprisepg

^^ I feel you, I need to sleep but this heartburn is keeping me up.


----------



## sparklycat

I didn't sleep at all last night :( my OC itching is getting worse and was particularly awful last night! Got fed up of lying there at 2.30am and went to lie on the nursery floor so I didn't disturb hubby. Got back into bed at 6am, still couldn't sleep so got up at 6.30am for breakfast and to sort the animals out. Managed to get back into bed for a half hour snooze around 8.30. I'm shattered now!!!

I keep hoping i'm in early labour too...have had another massive clear out and some period pains/crampings plus feel nasueous and no appetite. I'm not holding out hope though as I think baby has popped out from being engaged :( I think I feel her head by my left hip bone, esp when she hiccups as they come from there and not from in my pelvis now.

Arrrggh sorry for the long post! Am really fed up now, have a hospital appointment on Sat, am hoping they will induce me at 38 weeks instead of 39 as all the literature i've read online says it's dangerous for OC to go over 37/38 weeks.

xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

sparklycat said:


> I didn't sleep at all last night :( my OC itching is getting worse and was particularly awful last night! Got fed up of lying there at 2.30am and went to lie on the nursery floor so I didn't disturb hubby. Got back into bed at 6am, still couldn't sleep so got up at 6.30am for breakfast and to sort the animals out. Managed to get back into bed for a half hour snooze around 8.30. I'm shattered now!!!
> 
> I keep hoping i'm in early labour too...have had another massive clear out and some period pains/crampings plus feel nasueous and no appetite. I'm not holding out hope though as I think baby has popped out from being engaged :( I think I feel her head by my left hip bone, esp when she hiccups as they come from there and not from in my pelvis now.
> 
> Arrrggh sorry for the long post! Am really fed up now, have a hospital appointment on Sat, am hoping they will induce me at 38 weeks instead of 39 as all the literature i've read online says it's dangerous for OC to go over 37/38 weeks.
> 
> xxx

I thought they normally delivered anyone with OC by 38W but I might be mistaken. FX for you that they speed it up to give you and the baby some relief.


----------



## sparklycat

Yes that's what i thought too...the doctor I saw really didn't know what he was talking about, he kept having to go off and ask another doctor questions, plus he looked really hungover!! Will push for a second opinion on Saturday I think xxx


----------



## Helzy

@paperhearts, I agree with what these other ladies have said, do what is best for both you and baby - never mind what others think! Fingers crossed everything gets sorted for you so that you have the most comfortable birth, regardless of how baby comes into the world. :flower: 

I'm not sure what Spud is up to in there, but he was very quiet last night (he usually goes mad for the first hour after I go to bed), and this morning he gave me one or two kicks at his usual time, but didn't really want to party as he usually does! Sneaky bean hasn't got much room at all now, methinks. 

I kept getting slight twinges when I was falling to sleep last night, but they seem to have gone this morning. As long as everything progresses slowly as it has been doing so as to allow us to get to term, then Spud can come out whenever he likes, so only 3 weeks until then! Scary thought that - in as little as 3 weeks, I could have my crazy chimp in my arms. :D


----------



## mah0113

surprisepg said:


> ^^ I feel you, I need to sleep but this heartburn is keeping me up.

same. i got 3 hours of sleep last night. I have high fasting sugar levels and am on medication to control it bc of gestational diabetes---oatmeal + milk is the absolute worse thing I can eat for breakfast bc it makes my sugar spike, but its the only thing I am not terrified to eat. Yesterday I ate eggs for breakfast and had heartburn all day


----------



## AC1987

I keep feeling pressure.. have a feeling this baby keeps head butting me :baby:


----------



## roonsma

For those of you suffering from heartburn, I take a 75mg ranitidine tablet when mine is bad. Gaviscon makes me puke and rennies/tums etc don't help. I buy them from asda in the medicine aisle. A stronger dose can be prescribed by your gp but the low strength if enough to help me :flower:

paper, do what's best for you hun. I can't imagine trying to look after a newborn with a terribly sore bum :(

Sorry so many of yiu had a rubbish night last night. I was the opposite for once! X


----------



## Mii

[email protected] My first arrived at 41 weeks, I was induced though lol (went into hospital with mild contractions and just had my waters broken)

Last night was horrible for me for acid reflux. Baby kept moving and causing me to have acid reflux and I didnt fall asleep until 4am :wacko:


----------



## StarlitHome

If I wasn't waking up to pee last night, I was waking myself up coughing with this darn cold!! :dohh:


----------



## azure girl

Ugh...sleep...I try to sleep and get crazy dreams that make it hard for me to fall back asleep, along with the nighttime bathroom stops...I gotta keep thinking home stretch, just a few more weeks... :coffee:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

4 more weeks (ish) still waiting for the hospital to call me with a date for the ecv .. think it will be next Friday as I will be 37 weeks. Does anyone else feel weird.. like they feel like they will be pregnant forever but at the same time time is counting down ? I cant wait to meet my little man , whom I still need to name !! pretty worried tho how im going to cope with 2 .. I hope that dd will be a good girl for me at the moment she is being a little monkey


----------



## Bexter81

Hi lovely ladies im 38 weeks on Sunday and even though this is number 2 I was induced first time so I have no real idea what going into labour is like and I had an epidural so can't really remember what contractions feel like. My mwife told me last week that chances are I would at least make my due date as I needed to be induced last time. Excuse my naivety but I felt odd all day today with quite alot of pressure and for the last couple if hours I keep getting mild period type of pains. Is it normal to get practice type contractions or could it be down to just how the baby is putting pressure on me down there xx


----------



## Mii

Usually period type pains and tightening are a good sign that labor is a coming! :D (whenever I hear stories of women going into labor on their own it usually starts out with period type pains and also tightening of the belly.) soo Id get walking or bouncing or DTD maybe to try and get things going :happydance: good luck! hope this is the start of something for you :D

Ive been getting headaches these last few days and they suck, also Ive only ever got my acid reflux at night but now I am even getting it during the day :nope: ugh baby really is running out of room


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ive had mild period type pains a few times - it hasn't lasted long so put it down to growing - its if it goes on too long or gets stronger that it could be early signs of labour x


----------



## Bexter81

Thank you ladies I thought about dtd and then I thought [email protected]#t I might go into labour and then what will I do ha ha. I know its sounds weird and I can't wait for my wee man to be here but I'm not sure im ready for it tonight ha ha xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Alot of labors start with period like pains and pressure... the pressure is from the babies head pushing on the cervix and the period pain is the mild contractions and or the pain of the cervix muscles beginning to funnel and or dilate.

You can have them though on and off over a long period of time even weeks until labor actually starts.


----------



## roonsma

Hi ladies. Saw my midwife today and there is "something" dropped down into my pelvis. She was struggling to feel properly as I'm not the skinniest girl and when I lie on my back I start to pass out:wacko:

I'm referred for a scan next week and we'll go from there. Ecv is a possibility as is a breech birth apparently, I wasn't expecting that so I'm feeling overall ok :hugs:


----------



## surprisepg

mah0113 said:


> surprisepg said:
> 
> 
> ^^ I feel you, I need to sleep but this heartburn is keeping me up.
> 
> same. i got 3 hours of sleep last night. I have high fasting sugar levels and am on medication to control it bc of gestational diabetes---oatmeal + milk is the absolute worse thing I can eat for breakfast bc it makes my sugar spike, but its the only thing I am not terrified to eat. Yesterday I ate eggs for breakfast and had heartburn all dayClick to expand...

I've got GD too and my fasting sugars seem to be the one that needs to be controlled the most too. Its come to the point im too scared to eat anything because of this heartburn/acid reflux. I usually take zantac but Im out of them and I havent made the trip to the pharmacy yet. Today is the day I think because I just cant take much more of this.


----------



## Paperhearts

So I saw my ob today (again). She offered to send me to see the general surgeon but let me know that even if he agreed to treat me while I'm this pregnant, all he could do was lance it. She said it'd be extremely painful and that recovery wouldn't be fun. Like the primary care dr said, the only thing that'll help really is giving birth to relieve the pressure so they can heal. 

So now I don't know what to do and am in so much pain. She told me to continue using the proctofoam 3-4 times a day to try and shrink them and lay down. I can't do that for 9 more days! I have little ones to care for. I can either wait 9 more days for a section at 39 weeks or go into labor on my own and just deal with the prolapse during labor and hope it doesn't do any more damage. 

Now part of me just wants to say "skip it", let's go into labor and get it over with. But really, I'm in waaaay too much pain to do anything that might stimulate labor. I can't walk or stand or move. Let alone try dtd or a long vigorous walk.

I see her again on Tuesday and she wants to discuss then on whether I want to pick a day or wait for labor and try vaginally depending on how my "issue" is.

*Sigh* So I'm stuck not knowing what to do or what's going to happen. I guess all I can do is pray hard that the meds help quickly and that the issue goes away?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paperhearts said:


> So I saw my ob today (again). She offered to send me to see the general surgeon but let me know that even if he agreed to treat me while I'm this pregnant, all he could do was lance it. She said it'd be extremely painful and that recovery wouldn't be fun. Like the primary care dr said, the only thing that'll help really is giving birth to relieve the pressure so they can heal.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do and am in so much pain. She told me to continue using the proctofoam 3-4 times a day to try and shrink them and lay down. I can't do that for 9 more days! I have little ones to care for. I can either wait 9 more days for a section at 39 weeks or go into labor on my own and just deal with the prolapse during labor and hope it doesn't do any more damage.
> 
> Now part of me just wants to say "skip it", let's go into labor and get it over with. But really, I'm in waaaay too much pain to do anything that might stimulate labor. I can't walk or stand or move. Let alone try dtd or a long vigorous walk.
> 
> I see her again on Tuesday and she wants to discuss then on whether I want to pick a day or wait for labor and try vaginally depending on how my "issue" is.
> 
> *Sigh* So I'm stuck not knowing what to do or what's going to happen. I guess all I can do is pray hard that the meds help quickly and that the issue goes away?

If I was in your situation I would have it lanced. Yes, it hurts like a mother )&(*& right as they are doing it but the second that it drains its like heaven!


----------



## loz202

Ok ladies recently i have been getting itchy from my ankles down and my hands, have any of use experienced this? When i was at midwife last week she said there was some protein in my urine but wasnt sure if that was linked to discharge or not. Also feel like my ankles have swollen abit not a lot for others to notice right enough starting to wonder if its all linked and what it can mean. Xx


----------



## Paperhearts

~Brandy~ said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> So I saw my ob today (again). She offered to send me to see the general surgeon but let me know that even if he agreed to treat me while I'm this pregnant, all he could do was lance it. She said it'd be extremely painful and that recovery wouldn't be fun. Like the primary care dr said, the only thing that'll help really is giving birth to relieve the pressure so they can heal.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do and am in so much pain. She told me to continue using the proctofoam 3-4 times a day to try and shrink them and lay down. I can't do that for 9 more days! I have little ones to care for. I can either wait 9 more days for a section at 39 weeks or go into labor on my own and just deal with the prolapse during labor and hope it doesn't do any more damage.
> 
> Now part of me just wants to say "skip it", let's go into labor and get it over with. But really, I'm in waaaay too much pain to do anything that might stimulate labor. I can't walk or stand or move. Let alone try dtd or a long vigorous walk.
> 
> I see her again on Tuesday and she wants to discuss then on whether I want to pick a day or wait for labor and try vaginally depending on how my "issue" is.
> 
> *Sigh* So I'm stuck not knowing what to do or what's going to happen. I guess all I can do is pray hard that the meds help quickly and that the issue goes away?
> 
> If I was in your situation I would have it lanced. Yes, it hurts like a mother )&(*& right as they are doing it but the second that it drains its like heaven!Click to expand...

Really? Everyone keeps making it sound like I'll be in even worse pain for days and days and I'm so afraid of that. What if I have it lanced and then go into labor? Would that cause problems or no?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paperhearts said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> So I saw my ob today (again). She offered to send me to see the general surgeon but let me know that even if he agreed to treat me while I'm this pregnant, all he could do was lance it. She said it'd be extremely painful and that recovery wouldn't be fun. Like the primary care dr said, the only thing that'll help really is giving birth to relieve the pressure so they can heal.
> 
> So now I don't know what to do and am in so much pain. She told me to continue using the proctofoam 3-4 times a day to try and shrink them and lay down. I can't do that for 9 more days! I have little ones to care for. I can either wait 9 more days for a section at 39 weeks or go into labor on my own and just deal with the prolapse during labor and hope it doesn't do any more damage.
> 
> Now part of me just wants to say "skip it", let's go into labor and get it over with. But really, I'm in waaaay too much pain to do anything that might stimulate labor. I can't walk or stand or move. Let alone try dtd or a long vigorous walk.
> 
> I see her again on Tuesday and she wants to discuss then on whether I want to pick a day or wait for labor and try vaginally depending on how my "issue" is.
> 
> *Sigh* So I'm stuck not knowing what to do or what's going to happen. I guess all I can do is pray hard that the meds help quickly and that the issue goes away?
> 
> If I was in your situation I would have it lanced. Yes, it hurts like a mother )&(*& right as they are doing it but the second that it drains its like heaven!Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Everyone keeps making it sound like I'll be in even worse pain for days and days and I'm so afraid of that. What if I have it lanced and then go into labor? Would that cause problems or no?Click to expand...

I had to have one lanced and the pain was almost unbearable to about 2-3 minutes (feels like 10 minutes I dont wanna lie) but as soon as it was drained it was SOOOOOOOO much relief! You will have issues with your behind being 'sore' like sitting and such but it's nothing compared to the pain you have now atleast it wasnt for me. I would describe it as uncomfortable but doable.

if you went into labor? I couldnt imagine that it would be anywhere near as painful to go into labor after it is lanced than it would be to be in labor while it's so inflamed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

loz202 said:


> Ok ladies recently i have been getting itchy from my ankles down and my hands, have any of use experienced this? When i was at midwife last week she said there was some protein in my urine but wasnt sure if that was linked to discharge or not. Also feel like my ankles have swollen abit not a lot for others to notice right enough starting to wonder if its all linked and what it can mean. Xx

You might look up PUPPS and see if thats what you have. I have it :( Mine started with my shins and forearms.


----------



## wavescrash

Maternity shoot went well however at the end I got the worst period cramps ever. It's been about 3 hours now and while the intensity has lessened, cramping hasn't stopped. Lost more bloody plug and have rectal pressure. On-call ob has us headed to L&D to be safe but not sure what to expect since I need a c-section. My friend said her sister had cramping and was dilated at 35 weeks, also required a c-section so they admitted her as opposed to sending her home to see what happens. Belly keeps getting hard but not during a contraction so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## loz202

~Brandy~ said:


> loz202 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies recently i have been getting itchy from my ankles down and my hands, have any of use experienced this? When i was at midwife last week she said there was some protein in my urine but wasnt sure if that was linked to discharge or not. Also feel like my ankles have swollen abit not a lot for others to notice right enough starting to wonder if its all linked and what it can mean. Xx
> 
> You might look up PUPPS and see if thats what you have. I have it :( Mine started with my shins and forearms.Click to expand...

Thanks have had a look online but dont think it could be that havent got any signs of a rash as yet anyways so fingers crossed as it looks sore xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

loz202 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loz202 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies recently i have been getting itchy from my ankles down and my hands, have any of use experienced this? When i was at midwife last week she said there was some protein in my urine but wasnt sure if that was linked to discharge or not. Also feel like my ankles have swollen abit not a lot for others to notice right enough starting to wonder if its all linked and what it can mean. Xx
> 
> You might look up PUPPS and see if thats what you have. I have it :( Mine started with my shins and forearms.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks have had a look online but dont think it could be that havent got any signs of a rash as yet anyways so fingers crossed as it looks sore xxClick to expand...

ya mine is very strange because the rash only appears after a scratching fit. It takes all I have sometimes to not scratch it absolutely drives me insane.


----------



## MrsHamstra

~Brandy~ said:


> Holy Cow there is alot going on! Everyone seems to be getting so close and having alot of action now... FX that the babies start arriving h&h ;) I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> 
> GL Everyone!

I noticed that too lol and thought well duh this is the March babies thread. Now I'm kinda getting nervous. After every shower I start to cry. It's hitting me that I don't have a few months left now it's only a few short weeks left and I will be experiencing labor. I don't dread it or fear it but I def am emotional about it. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Mii

Im so excited for labor but I am terrified of having a newborn and taking care of a toddler too by myself for 4-5 days out of the week by myself.. (or 6-7 if my OH gets a part time job while he is finishing his classes) Im just so scared It will be to much stress on me and Ill be overwhelmed and become depressed and resent my children. :nope: (trying to stay positive though and hoping my children will be patient and go easy on me lmfao) 

also, today has been HORRIBLE. Its 1am and I still can't sleep because Ive had acid reflux all day and nothing is making it go away :cry: this baby better be born with a full head of hair I swear! lol


----------



## StarlitHome

3 contractions in an hour+ time frame this afternoon. _Whew_. I know it was from lifting heavy laundry baskets and wrangling my 40lb toddler! Not sure if I could talk through them as there was no one to talk to :haha: But they stopped once I rested a bit :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Mii said:


> Im so excited for labor but I am terrified of having a newborn and taking care of a toddler too by myself for 4-5 days out of the week by myself.. (or 6-7 if my OH gets a part time job while he is finishing his classes) Im just so scared It will be to much stress on me and Ill be overwhelmed and become depressed and resent my children. :nope: (trying to stay positive though and hoping my children will be patient and go easy on me lmfao)
> 
> also, today has been HORRIBLE. Its 1am and I still can't sleep because Ive had acid reflux all day and nothing is making it go away :cry: this baby better be born with a full head of hair I swear! lol



I'm waiting to find out myself if that's true or not. I believe it's a myth. I would have acid reflux or really bad heart burn when she would kick high. When she starts to move and kick that's when the stuff in the stomach is being pushed up and back into the throat. I had horrible heartburn the past week and a half and ya can always tell when I start to feel irritable and wish my chiropractor appt was sooner but I wait for it. Had an adjustment done yesterday and heartburn/acid reflux gone!! It will come back in 3 weeks but with my due date so close I'm going weekly now. It's a miracle worker. Popped me back into place and everything settles. I was popping a zantac am and pm everyday it was so bad. Hated drinking water it would give me bad heartburn cause would start kicking after a cold glass.


----------



## Ganton

I had awful heartburn every night during 3rd tri with DS, and he had a lot of black hair. I've started getting a bid of acid reflux overnight the last few weeks but it goes when I sit up for a few minutes (and I do appreciate how lucky I am for that). It will be interesting to see if this one therefore has less hair!


----------



## AC1987

I had ALOT of acid when I was pregnant with DD and she was born with hair.. this time I get it on occassion.. so it'll be interesting :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have never in my life had heartburn and both of my kids were born with full heads of hair... so the myth is busted.

My daughters was so long they put clippies in it at the hospital nursery haha... These 2 girls the ultrasound techs keep commenting that they cant believe how long their flowing locks are! Still never had heartburn.


----------



## kate1984

37 weeks today! Go into hospital in 5 days for induction!!! Omg im so excited that my nipples hurt haha. Loads of bloody show so going to hope and pray my waters go


----------



## MrsHamstra

kate1984 said:


> 37 weeks today! Go into hospital in 5 days for induction!!! Omg im so excited that my nipples hurt haha. Loads of bloody show so going to hope and pray my waters go


Good Luck :) but at 37 weeks? Full term is 39. Medically there has to be a reason. Hope everything is ok and with little one.


----------



## AC1987

Here they call 37 weeks full term... :shrug:


----------



## sparklycat

loz202 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loz202 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies recently i have been getting itchy from my ankles down and my hands, have any of use experienced this? When i was at midwife last week she said there was some protein in my urine but wasnt sure if that was linked to discharge or not. Also feel like my ankles have swollen abit not a lot for others to notice right enough starting to wonder if its all linked and what it can mean. Xx
> 
> You might look up PUPPS and see if thats what you have. I have it :( Mine started with my shins and forearms.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks have had a look online but dont think it could be that havent got any signs of a rash as yet anyways so fingers crossed as it looks sore xxClick to expand...

Pop over to the Obsteric Cholestasis thread hun, I have it and itching in your feet and hands (esp at night and with no rash present) is the main sympton
xxx


----------



## sparklycat

I so thought I was in pre labour yesterday/last night. I was clearing out down there a lot and felt really naseous, lost my appetite and belly was really tight with period cramps all day. Walking up and down the stairs was really hard too, then I started to get achey where everything hurts to touch your skin (like when you have the flu).
Woke up today after the best and longest night's sleep I've had and I feel like a new person! No cramps or anything...even got the energy to do the ironing.
Sad times!!! :( xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

sparklycat said:


> I so thought I was in pre labour yesterday/last night. I was clearing out down there a lot and felt really naseous, lost my appetite and belly was really tight with period cramps all day. Walking up and down the stairs was really hard too, then I started to get achey where everything hurts to touch your skin (like when you have the flu).
> Woke up today after the best and longest night's sleep I've had and I feel like a new person! No cramps or anything...even got the energy to do the ironing.
> Sad times!!! :( xxx

I am not as far along as you so I wasnt too upset when I woke up this morning and was fine .. But I could of wrote this post.

I did a ton yesterday and I was in so much pain. The BH were coming faster than I could keep track. I couldnt get them to stop even after laying in a bath, laying on my left side, drinking water, etc. I actually woke up 3x during then night feeling like I was going to puke but went right back to sleep it was so weird!

Now I am up and all the symptoms are completely gone....


----------



## AC1987

So exhausted this morning. My dentist is closed today due to bad weather grrr and I even had a ride to get their :baby:
I'm feeling sorry for myself. I'm so tired but I have SO much to do in the house. I need to push myself to clean my bathrooms :nope: and then I need to make dinner.


----------



## sparklycat

Ahhh don't worry about the housework! Just relax :) xxx


----------



## LaDY

We are nearly there ladies...im so excited yet still not prepared!! Tomorrow I will be doing my hospital bag! (I have been saying this for nearly 3 weeks so it must get done!) xx


----------



## Mii

full term is still 37 weeks here where I am :shrug: I know I wont be getting induced but we will be starting sweeps at 37 weeks to try and encourage baby out before 40 weeks. 

also I am exhausted, I barely got any sleep last night and Im really feeling it today. think I might have to sneak in a nap sometime today before I go out for my valentines day dinner lol

I cant believe only 2 more weeks and its our month! cant wait for everyone to start popping out the bundles! :happydance: 
I feel prepared except I still dont have a glidder/rocking chair and I remember that being my savior with my son so I REALLY want to get one but money is tight at the moment and I dont know if Ill be able to get one :nope:


----------



## loz202

sparklycat said:


> loz202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loz202 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies recently i have been getting itchy from my ankles down and my hands, have any of use experienced this? When i was at midwife last week she said there was some protein in my urine but wasnt sure if that was linked to discharge or not. Also feel like my ankles have swollen abit not a lot for others to notice right enough starting to wonder if its all linked and what it can mean. Xx
> 
> You might look up PUPPS and see if thats what you have. I have it :( Mine started with my shins and forearms.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks have had a look online but dont think it could be that havent got any signs of a rash as yet anyways so fingers crossed as it looks sore xxClick to expand...
> 
> Pop over to the Obsteric Cholestasis thread hun, I have it and itching in your feet and hands (esp at night and with no rash present) is the main sympton
> xxxClick to expand...

Will have a look hoe do they test for obsteric cholestasis? Xx


----------



## sparklycat

The hospital will take some bloods from you, and if your ALT levels and Bile Acids are raised they use that to diagnose it. I'd ask your midwife/hospital for the test :) x


----------



## Ganton

I went and had the liver function tests when I was pregnant with my DS, as I had itchy hands and feet. It was just a basic blood test, and I seem to remember getting the results pretty quickly.


----------



## StarlitHome

~Brandy~ said:


> sparklycat said:
> 
> 
> I so thought I was in pre labour yesterday/last night. I was clearing out down there a lot and felt really naseous, lost my appetite and belly was really tight with period cramps all day. Walking up and down the stairs was really hard too, then I started to get achey where everything hurts to touch your skin (like when you have the flu).
> Woke up today after the best and longest night's sleep I've had and I feel like a new person! No cramps or anything...even got the energy to do the ironing.
> Sad times!!! :( xxx
> 
> I am not as far along as you so I wasnt too upset when I woke up this morning and was fine .. But I could of wrote this post.
> 
> I did a ton yesterday and I was in so much pain. The BH were coming faster than I could keep track. I couldnt get them to stop even after laying in a bath, laying on my left side, drinking water, etc. I actually woke up 3x during then night feeling like I was going to puke but went right back to sleep it was so weird!
> 
> Now I am up and all the symptoms are completely gone....Click to expand...

I had this day yesterday as well!
But I woke up with MAJOR hip aches, and lots of crampiness. And my back is achy now although my hips are okay. Feels a bit odd "down below" although I really can't describe what it feels like. My head feels funny but that could be from throwing up earlier :dohh:
I've had a couple BH so far but just had water and some orange juice so we shall see.


----------



## auntiesarah25

Thought I would finally join the discussion. Yesterday I may have overdone it, I didn't do anything more than normal though. But all night long I had a backache that wouldn't quit and I'm assuming baby dropped because every now and then I get a pain down low, sometimes feels like she is poking my cervix! Walking is different - I now have pressure and there is no way I'm not waddling! My sister and I both say 4 weeks left not 6. I can't go that long feeling these pains! I go see my doc next Thursday so hopefully he confirms baby is head down and getting ready. I'm anxious to meet her!


----------



## Mii

[email protected] welcome to the discussion :wave: I hope baby has dropped for you! Im also hoping to go earlier then later :haha:

also happy valentines day everyone!!! I think being pregnant on valentines days is awesome lmfao get to eat all the chocolate then buy and eat all the discount chocolate! lmfao
I wonder if any of the feburary mommies that are due will have a v-day baby today? :flower:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ha! I totally forgot it was Valentine's day, woke up and did my yoga, then some work, then went off to see a film festival movie (it was awesome! even though baby went NUTS the first half hour, ha ha she was kicking like crazy through previews, opening credits and music, etc). Got home and my husband says "look next at the phone table" and he had brought me home some really nice chocolates from the fancy chocolatier, which means he even went out of his way to stop by there today! That was a nice surprise. And we also took a short walk outside since the weather was lovely. :)


----------



## StarlitHome

​Some silly Valentines I sent my husband this morning :haha: :winkwink: Gotta love Pregnant Chicken!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I went on a spa day  was lovely


----------



## Mii

pretty sure my OH has no romantic bone in his body... I was the one who organized us going to dinner tonight (hes paying tho lol) I text him this morning saying happy valentines day and how much I love him and cant wait to spend some one on one time with him tonight and he text back "I totally failed my math test." ........ Lol way to sweep me off.


----------



## wavescrash

LOL!

OH & I aren't celebrating Valentine's Day. We rarely do. After our trip to L&D last night we went out to eat at Buffalo Wild Wings since my 2 year old was sleeping at my mom's house and called that our V-Day dinner lol.

May DTD tonight for the first time in like 3 months to see if it does anything to help get this baby outta me lol.


----------



## Mii

omg wild wings (or chicken wings in general) sound AMAZING right now lmfao

Im surprised me and OH have continued to have a healthy sex life since I've become pregnant lol I was convinced that by this time in my pregnancy Id want him no where near me in that way :haha: but nope lol its still the same as before I got pregnant lol I think OH is happy about that lmfao


----------



## AC1987

Blech I don't like Valentines day this year. I only ever got stuff for 2 years before marriage from my DH... after marriage NOTHING. The first year I tried so hard to make it romantic it flopped and he didn't want to go out.. nothing happened.
2nd year I made cupcakes, aside from that nothing.
And this year I'm not celebrating it.. because I end up going out of my way baking things and then get nothing in return so now I'm like forget it :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

happy valentines everyone!!!

tons of BH today. I think its from a lot of walking. when we get groceries for our 8 person family it takes a few hours. so between doing that yesterday and today my back/pelvis/hips are so sore. and its so nice out we are probably going to the zoo tomorrow.

DH ordered me a new baby carrier so it came today :cloud9: such a great valentines present!!!! I already have a few others so I didn't really need it, but I think I will love it. its a maroon ergo, so lovely!


----------



## StarlitHome

Oooh nice blessedmomma, I _love_ our Ergo. We just have the plain-Jane camel one :haha:

SO MANY BRAXTON HICKS. Possibly a real one or two in there too, I was washing dishes and singing along to some music and had to stop and breathe through for a bit. Achy back, achy hips... 
We're going out for lunch (not a Valentine's thing, just our weekly errand of mercy for my husband's aunty who lives alone and barely gets out) and I'm not sure I'm really up to eating anything.
Guess we'll see.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I've got an ergo too - black one and have bought a newborn insert for it - can't wait to use it , it's going to be helpful inside the house too to have baby with me wen I'm doing dd's breakfast so as not to leave them together !


----------



## StarlitHome

I&#8217;ve stayed home from lunch today because I am too crampy, contraction-y, achy, and generally uncomfortable. 

My tummy is all tight, my back is sore, I had a contraction while I was washing dishes that made me stop singing along to my music, and just lean on the counter until it ended.

Things are happening. Pretty sure.


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm due March 12th, today not feeling good at all, I've got a feeling she is going to make an early appearance. I'm in quite a bit of pain, baby is moving around a lot though and saw midwife yesterday all is ok japparent.y according to midwife she is very low 3/5 x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Boy we all sound like a mess dont we!

I hope those that are far enough along are put out of our misery very soon ;) 

AFM- I stayed in bed ALL DAY.. I didn't sleep but I was able to get enough rest that the contractions have subsided. I still have an occasional small BH which is totally fine and normal. So I know I will keep these girls cooking a little bit longer. I was totally freaked out that I was going to go into labor and deliver these girls sometime during the night or today and I would feel bad for my son! Today is his birthday and mine so he has had to share his day for 18 years with me so thats no fun for him I didn't wanna add his 2 new sisters to the day as well.

Since my Wedding anniversary, valentines day, my bday and sons bday are all in the same week we usually just lump them into one day of fine food and celebrations which were doing this weekend.. Not a huge Valentines person but I got a great surprise today ;) I have the best DH ever. He left me a love note that he wrote himself after all these years that means much more to me than any flower or box of chocolate I could ever get.


----------



## AC1987

awww thats nice! 


Oh man I don't know what I'm having but I'm so uncomfy, my bump is going super hard to the point the baby doesn't move and then it stays that way for like 10 mins or so before letting up, I remember i got it last pregnancy too but I dont remember it feeling this strong :shrug: I'm guessing its just my body practising for labour.


----------



## kaelysmom

Anybody else feeling like an emotional wreck? I feel like i've cried at every little thing today.


----------



## Kaedin

Been feeling pressure today low down in my bump, think my girl is moving lower!

Had another midwife appointment who told me baby isn't breech and is now 4/5 palpable But she said baby was back to back (heard that means a sorer labour!! :o) but still plenty of time to move around. Fingers crossed.

Other than pressure and pains when baby is moving (sticking her legs right out my sides lol) im feeling pretty good today :)


----------



## corrine5

37 weeks and 2 days. I started taking epo 2 days ago.. orally And vaginally.
I was 2 cm dilated at Dr appt on Tuesday. My hubby checked me and said I'm probably a 3 and he can feel babys head.. and Also very soft and low. 
Today.. I been having horrible back pain that comes and goes but stays there a little bit.. if that makes sense. Tummy also gets tight. Guess I'm just trying to see if this could be a sign of labor??


----------



## Lady_Bee

No Valentine's Day for me! We decided not to bother as it's our wedding anniversary next week (3 years, yay!). I haven't even seen my husband since he left for work this morning. He's gone straight from work to pick up my MIL who lives 2.5 hours away so she can be here to celebrate our toddler's birthday with us tomorrow. It's blissfully peaceful here now that said toddler is sleeping and I'm cooking a batch of mini quiches to freeze for after the baby is here. Next weekend I think I need to do a LOT of batch cooking!! 35 weeks now and the weeks have started flying by SO fast!

Braxton Hicks are def more uncomfortable for me this time around.

I'm wondering if my baby has dropped already. My bump seems waaay lower to me. Last week I was feeling so uncomfortable because whenever I sat upright his legs were braced against my ribs all the time. This week I have had none of that - I feel much better!

I don't think labour will be happening any time soon though. I'm betting this baby will be late like my first ha.


----------



## Chassie

This is my first baby and its a girl! I'm starting to have major body changes this week like more back pain than normal, shooting pain in my vaginal area and lots of pressure. Ive had some of this prior but its much more intense.


----------



## Chassie

37 weeks is full term for me as well but they would like you to go 40. however they said the baby will not be considered premature at 37 weeks


----------



## Ganton

I'm 37+3 today and I started getting lots of tightening when I got up for a shower this morning. I have been laying back down in the bed since then and I'm still getting tightenings and lots of period type cramps. Nothing that can be timed, but I'm worried that if I do too much today it might push things along. If it was any other day, I'd be bouncing on my ball or going for a brisk walk as we type, but today is the one day that we hav no-one to look after our DS - parents, sister and best friend are all away for the day/weekend!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Another terrible night of sleeping. Woke up at 3:15AM with the baby's ass in my ribs/lungs. Then she started kicking. Couldn't get back to sleep after rearranging the pillows about a dozen times. Went to the living room to sleep on the sofa but couldn't fall back asleep so I read, had a bowl of cereal, fell asleep at 5:30AM and woke up a few hours later with my back hurting from the position I feel asleep in.

UGH I am SO DONE with pregnancy.


----------



## yomo

Hello ladies, I'm due 3rd March dd had to be evicted at 42 wks hope this little lady doesn't go the same way. Anyone else getting lots of clear discharge?


----------



## AC1987

my sleep was pretty rough awful leg cramps!! :dohh:

omg I hate discharge... I hafta wear a pantyliner everyday now :wacko:


I woke up feeling really emotional but unsure why :shrug:


----------



## Kaedin

My baby has been super active the last few days. Think im noticing more as they are painful - sticking legs out my sides and at my ribs

Ouch


----------



## patch2006uk

My hospital appointment yesterday was a bust - the consultant midwife wasn't there, so we saw a different midwife who didn't know our history and just assumed we were 'standard' VBAC hopefuls. She was lovely, but she couldn't help us. We need to get things arranged for the next few weeks and to get assurances as to how my care is going to go during labour, especially if I labour naturally. We're now waiting for a phone call with no more hospital appointments booked in. I was hoping to now what would happen for before I was 37 weeks. Given that's on Monday, we may not have a plan in place until 38/39 weeks by the time the consultant midwife is next free. Makes me nervous not to be 'in the system' for my next appointment and to be just waiting. Will wait until Weds and then start chasing contact I think.

My iron levels are also still not high enough, so I've agreed to try out liquid iron and see if it can boost my levels. They're not super low at 9.4, but they're low enough that I know they need boosting. I took the first dose of the iron stuff last night (sytron, if anyone's familiar) and it tastes of chemical cherries and super sweet. Why do they insist on filling meds with E numbers? Gah! I've also picked up some vitamin c supplements, as I've read that an actual supplement can sometimes help better than orange juice or vitamin c foods as an aid to absorption. But again, it tastes of chemicals and fake orange, and it's so sweet. Urgh. I don't mind taking things, but given I generally try to avoid chemical sweeteners and E numbers, it's frustrating that the medical things you need are filled with them! *Rant over*

Generally pregnancy is treating me fine - some hip pain if I sit at a weird angle, but nothing terrible. My sleep is being interrupted by leg cramps and toilet visits, but I know it's nothing compared to having a newborn, and I'm still feeling reasonably rested. This cold is finally clearing, and my cough is showing signs of improvement. I feel heavier around my pelvis this time around, but nothing yet that implies labour might be on its way anytime soon (and given we know I don't labour right and not normally before 42 weeks, I'd be incredibly surprised if I don't make my 40 week induction).


----------



## StarlitHome

Been awake since 2am because of aching hips and coughing. Loose BM around 2:30am, threw up around 3am. Some major tightening going on but no _real_ contractions. It's nearly 4am now and I am hoping I can get some more sleep soon. 
Had no appetite yesterday until the late afternoon (made myself drink orange juice and have some cereal in the morning though), then was STARVING.
:shrug:


----------



## Paperhearts

Welcome Yomo!

I hope each and every one of you are doing okay. :hugs:

38 weeks today. So crazy. The foam they gave me seems to be helping slowly but surely. Still in pain but it gets a little better each day. I'm hoping to feel mostly better in the next few days. Maybe then a vaginal delivery will seem more tolerable?

I'm torn between trying to stay still as a statue to stave off labor and just saying "Screw it, let's get it over with" because I know that while I have all that pressure down there it'll be so much harder to rectify (haha, see what I did there?)


----------



## Blue12

Hope you don't mind me crashing. Csection booked for march 14 unless the twins arrive sooner. I'm so uncomfortable and nauseas constantly that I can't wait to have them yet I know the longer they wait the better it is for them. Dh is also not so good at picking up the slack of the stuff that I just can't do. He definitely helps but it's so frustrating me not being able to function and move normally.


----------



## StarlitHome

welcome Blue12!

I got to go back to bed around 4am but didn't sleep very well. Toddler woke up at 7am and been up with her ever since. Just waiting for my husband to wake up and then I am going back to bed
I don't feel like eating anything after throwing up and having a million BMs last night.


----------



## AC1987

starlit I just saw that you live in hawaii.. omg that must be amazing.. I've love to live near the ocean :haha: 


My DH is taking me out for steak tonight!! I'm so happy! Just hope DD is in a good mood too :)


----------



## sojourn

I am driven off my feet and confined to the couch/bath/bed today. The "lightning crotch" shooting pains have gotten so bad, and the extremely heavy feeling is crushing my pelvis...I just need to lie down for the next two weeks.


----------



## sparklycat

Went for my weekly monitoring today, baby all fine on the trace machine but my heartbeat was too high apparently (going between 100-130) so they did a few more tests but couldn't come up with any reason why. I didn't feel stressed or strained or anything! So I think i'm going to take it easy these next few days and try and relax/not feel guilty about not doing anything lol xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

AC1987 said:


> starlit I just saw that you live in hawaii.. omg that must be amazing.. I've love to live near the ocean :haha:
> 
> 
> My DH is taking me out for steak tonight!! I'm so happy! Just hope DD is in a good mood too :)

we live in the city, but quite close to beaches :) everywhere is close to beaches here :haha: it's a nice city and a good place to live, I like it. my husband has lived here his whole life, both sides of his family are from here. bit of a change for me as I grew up in the Pacific Northwest of Canada!


----------



## Paperhearts

I just had to get out of the house today. I'm feeling a bit better and was sick of being cooped up. 

So this isn't totally baby related (except for the two diapers, binky clips and I guess the tums haha) but when I got home I noticed all my purchases were color coordinated! Neat!

https://i57.tinypic.com/2wmhx6e.jpg


----------



## AC1987

:thumbup: awww cute stuff!!

I feel like I have been run over by a truck. I feel so awful right now.. I'm unsure if I over did it today or what.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paper those are cute! I am more jealous that you have enough energy to actually leave the house hahah :)


----------



## mah0113

Checking in ladies--34+2 today..next drs appt is on Wednesday.

I have a follow up appt with the opthamplogist on Tuesday--had to go in on Friday bc of these weird blisters around my eyes. Turns out it's eye herpes :-/ which I now learned is just regular old cold sore type herpes that lives dormant in your body but you can get flare ups when your immune system is down--yet another thing to tell my baby she put me through during pregnancy lol. 

Do you guys get very stiff in your legs and hips while sleeping? I wake up and am in unbearable pain for the first few minutes when I try moving because everything is sooo stiff. Last night I fell asleep on the couch w legs on hubby's lap and I guess one leg was twisted. When I woke up I was in excruciating pain and screaming as I tried to straighten it out. So bizarre. It happens every morning w my hips tho, when I first get out of bed it's soo painful to walk


----------



## StarlitHome

I am so HOT, but I don't think it's actually that hot right now? I feel like I am melting.
Also annoyed because my in-laws are not answering their phones. What if I was in labor and we needed them to take our toddler?? I'm not, we just want to know if they can babysit for a bit later but. Still!!!


----------



## Mii

I think these last few weeks of pregnancy are really going to test mine and OH's relationship :wacko: EVERYTHING he does annoys the crap out of me. mostly because hes a "jokester" and I really just want him to be serious every now and then. 
Also last night I had horrible acid reflux and I just couldn't take it so I asked my mom if she had anything that would help and she gave me foaming tablets and omg horrible idea. I didn't even make it to the washroom and ended up puking all over the hall lol (not even because the taste, just the foaming) 
I ended up buying none foaming Tums and ahhh even though I got little to no sleep last night because of pelvic pain, peeing every hour and a toddler who still wakes up at lest it wasnt from acid reflux :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

36 weeks today, cant believe I have 1 more week to full term :dance:

not many symptoms here. BH are getting more painful but that's about it. wish I could dtd every day like in my previous pregnancies to get things going, but im huge and exhausted. so not in the mood even for a quicky :nope: 

hope things are moving along and changing without dtd this time. I guess when I get checked Tuesday if things haven't changed I will force some :haha:


----------



## Kaedin

I just got out of bed and something started running down my leg, by time I got to the bathroom it had trickled down to my knees. Seemed to be colourless, is this my waters breaking?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kaedin said:


> I just got out of bed and something started running down my leg, by time I got to the bathroom it had trickled down to my knees. Seemed to be colourless, is this my waters breaking?

That or you just wet yourself ;) 

If I was you I would use some tissue or TP that is pure white and see if you get anymore discharge to make sure it is pure clear... if you get it again call the doc


----------



## Kaedin

~Brandy~ said:


> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> I just got out of bed and something started running down my leg, by time I got to the bathroom it had trickled down to my knees. Seemed to be colourless, is this my waters breaking?
> 
> That or you just wet yourself ;)
> 
> If I was you I would use some tissue or TP that is pure white and see if you get anymore discharge to make sure it is pure clear... if you get it again call the docClick to expand...

Haha hopefully I didn't wee myself! It didn't have any scent to it thankfully

I've got to go to work today so I've just put a liner on so I can check it (and don't end up with a wet bum in work! )


----------



## nfo1976

Hi
Havent been on here for a while!.mind if I join you all?
Im 37+3 today with my 10th baby,have an appt tomorrow to discuss induction,sad to say it is because I would like to see this little man sooner rather than later as my mum is terminally ill'-(.I really hope she gets to meet him.
hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kaedin said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> I just got out of bed and something started running down my leg, by time I got to the bathroom it had trickled down to my knees. Seemed to be colourless, is this my waters breaking?
> 
> That or you just wet yourself ;)
> 
> If I was you I would use some tissue or TP that is pure white and see if you get anymore discharge to make sure it is pure clear... if you get it again call the docClick to expand...
> 
> Haha hopefully I didn't wee myself! It didn't have any scent to it thankfully
> 
> I've got to go to work today so I've just put a liner on so I can check it (and don't end up with a wet bum in work! )Click to expand...

Well if you haven't leaked anymore by now its probably not your water:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

nfo1976 said:


> Hi
> Havent been on here for a while!.mind if I join you all?
> Im 37+3 today with my 10th baby,have an appt tomorrow to discuss induction,sad to say it is because I would like to see this little man sooner rather than later as my mum is terminally ill'-(.I really hope she gets to meet him.
> hope everyone is doing well.

Hello and welcome!

FX for you that your mother gets to meet the baby :hugs:


----------



## nfo1976

Thanks.im really hoping they get to meet,shes so looking forward to seeing him.how exciting having twins!!,always wondered wether we would get twins,not yet anyway!




~Brandy~ said:


> nfo1976 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Havent been on here for a while!.mind if I join you all?
> Im 37+3 today with my 10th baby,have an appt tomorrow to discuss induction,sad to say it is because I would like to see this little man sooner rather than later as my mum is terminally ill'-(.I really hope she gets to meet him.
> hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Hello and welcome!
> 
> FX for you that your mother gets to meet the baby :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## AC1987

Mii, my DH drives me batty daily.

Mah0113 I feel like death every morning, especially when my leg cramps up, lately rib pain and hip pain has been added to the mix. :dohh:


I always feel SO cooped up being at home all week long with DD, but when we go out I feel awful afterwards :wacko: My DH can't seem to understand that I can't bend over anymore or that I can't picked DD :nope: I tried and I dropped her, thankfully on her feet but I thought I was gonna fall over too. So now I've just been walking her everywhere.


----------



## Blue12

Wow nfo. 10th baby?! Good for you!!!! This is only my second pregnancy but I don't think I can do it again. I hope baby arrives so your mom can meet them. Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nfo if you have kept a journal of all your pregnancies you could surely write a book! Props to you I really think it takes a special person to do it.


This is my 4 pregnancy... 2 grown children, 1 loss, and now a set of twins.. complete madness to me.


----------



## nfo1976

Blue12 said:


> Wow nfo. 10th baby?! Good for you!!!! This is only my second pregnancy but I don't think I can do it again. I hope baby arrives so your mom can meet them. Xx

Thanks.keeping my fingers crossed that things are going in the right direction for him to arrive soon! Wow more twins!,I can imagine that you are tired out by now! Ive only ever had singles:).


----------



## nfo1976

~Brandy~ said:


> Nfo if you have kept a journal of all your pregnancies you could surely write a book! Props to you I really think it takes a special person to do it.
> 
> 
> This is my 4 pregnancy... 2 grown children, 1 loss, and now a set of twins.. complete madness to me.

:).this is actually my 14th pg,sadly had 4 early losses.yes I should have kept a journal I suppose-my eldest is nearly 19 ,you do forget some of the details-I suppose I must have or I wouldnt have so many!! Going to work keeps me sane ,lol.


----------



## Kaedin

Well, I've had no further leakage so not quite sure what it was this morning :shrug: It certainly wasn't wee


----------



## Kaedin

Wow nfo! I'm finding pregnancy tiring and tough and this is only my first pregnancy. Don't think I could handle that many children lol


----------



## Paperhearts

Hey girls. I'm sorry for those of you who've been having so much discomfort and night pain. I feel you! I've had some miserable nights lately and told DH that it'd be better with a newborn up to eat every few hours in the night because I'd at least get to sleep in between!

NFO, it's so awesome to see another big family! It's crazy and fun. Blessedmomma on this thread is on kiddo number 7 as well I believe :)


----------



## Mii

paperhearts @ omg I pretty much said the same thing to OH the other night lol at least once baby is here I wont have to pee every hour at night, wake up with horrible pelvic pain and be able to BREATH lol :haha: 

kind nervous about how laboring at the hospital will go now because OH meantioned a few days ago how all these relatives he has want to be there :nope: I dont want people coming in and out of the room while Im trying to labor. I dont deal well with peoples sympathy (ie if Im in any kind of pain I just want people to ignore me and let me do my thing) and Im worried that if we have lot of visitors its going to stress me out while Im trying to concentrate. 
the hospital Im going to be at is really small though and has a very strict visitation policy so Im kind of hoping I go into labor after visiting hours so I wont have to worry about people being there lol


----------



## wavescrash

Kaedin said:


> Well, I've had no further leakage so not quite sure what it was this morning :shrug: It certainly wasn't wee

I'm with you there :/

I had a small leak in my last pregnancy that led to me being admitted and delivering. It just felt like I was constantly wet. No gushes or noticeable leaks, just a constant wet feeling. When I got to L&D they swabbed my pad and it tested negative for amniotic fluid but when they did the internal swab, it came back positive so I was admitted. So I'm a little familiar with it happening.

Yesterday I started feeling the same constant wet feeling and it didn't really look or smell like pee or discharge. They tell you to test it, you lay down for 30 minutes and stand up. If you feel a small gush or trickle, it's probably your waters. I did that a few times but didn't really feel the same thing I remembered feeling last time so I thought I was imagining it and went to bed. However I'm having the same constant feeling today and feel super dull cramps on and off (could be gas but pooping/farting is either not happening or isn't relieving it lol... could also be baby's position so who knows) but when I laid down, I didn't feel any gush upon standing. But I put on a fresh/dry pantyliner and within a few minutes, I feel wet again. Can't really tell pee or discharge or fluid so I've put a call into my OB to check, just to be safe... only because all I really felt last time was a constant wet feeling - almost like peeing myself or just having increased discharge. Good luck.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mii said:


> paperhearts @ omg I pretty much said the same thing to OH the other night lol at least once baby is here I wont have to pee every hour at night, wake up with horrible pelvic pain and be able to BREATH lol :haha:
> 
> kind nervous about how laboring at the hospital will go now because OH meantioned a few days ago how all these relatives he has want to be there :nope: I dont want people coming in and out of the room while Im trying to labor. I dont deal well with peoples sympathy (ie if Im in any kind of pain I just want people to ignore me and let me do my thing) and Im worried that if we have lot of visitors its going to stress me out while Im trying to concentrate.
> the hospital Im going to be at is really small though and has a very strict visitation policy so Im kind of hoping I go into labor after visiting hours so I wont have to worry about people being there lol

OMG! His relatives coming in and out of delivery room that you don't know well. Are you serious! Surely that's the last thing you need. I'm pretty sure that the medical staff won't want that either. I know visitors are allowed on the postnatal wards but I'm pretty sure in the delivery suites it is strictly birthing partners only. If you are OK with that then fine, but if not then you need to make it clear now to your DH what your expectations are.


----------



## nfo1976

Thanks for the lovely welcome everyone.
the girls who mentioned feeling wet all the time,I know what u mean! I had complications years ago which mean I need to self catheterise,so I cant pee myself! but ive been checked and they said its not my waters even though they did no swabs!.funnily enough ive had low fluid with 3 of mine and im sure thats whats happening again,a slow leak.at least I have a scan and consultant appt tomorrow so should know more then.
Hi paperhearts,nice to hear from other big families:).
Really tired today,little man feels like hes trying to punch and kick his way out already and my stomach is really sore,no stomach muscles left to speak of,so not much support there lol.pelvic pain too but other than that just glad all is well


----------



## nfo1976

ClaireJ23 said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> paperhearts @ omg I pretty much said the same thing to OH the other night lol at least once baby is here I wont have to pee every hour at night, wake up with horrible pelvic pain and be able to BREATH lol :haha:
> 
> kind nervous about how laboring at the hospital will go now because OH meantioned a few days ago how all these relatives he has want to be there :nope: I dont want people coming in and out of the room while Im trying to labor. I dont deal well with peoples sympathy (ie if Im in any kind of pain I just want people to ignore me and let me do my thing) and Im worried that if we have lot of visitors its going to stress me out while Im trying to concentrate.
> the hospital Im going to be at is really small though and has a very strict visitation policy so Im kind of hoping I go into labor after visiting hours so I wont have to worry about people being there lol
> 
> OMG! His relatives coming in and out of delivery room that you don't know well. Are you serious! Surely that's the last thing you need. I'm pretty sure that the medical staff won't want that either. I know visitors are allowed on the postnatal wards but I'm pretty sure in the delivery suites it is strictly birthing partners only. If you are OK with that then fine, but if not then you need to make it clear now to your DH what your expectations are.Click to expand...

Sounds like a nightmare, I hope you get your privacy,id hate loads of relatives in with me whilst in labour!


----------



## Mii

nfo1976 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> paperhearts @ omg I pretty much said the same thing to OH the other night lol at least once baby is here I wont have to pee every hour at night, wake up with horrible pelvic pain and be able to BREATH lol :haha:
> 
> kind nervous about how laboring at the hospital will go now because OH meantioned a few days ago how all these relatives he has want to be there :nope: I dont want people coming in and out of the room while Im trying to labor. I dont deal well with peoples sympathy (ie if Im in any kind of pain I just want people to ignore me and let me do my thing) and Im worried that if we have lot of visitors its going to stress me out while Im trying to concentrate.
> the hospital Im going to be at is really small though and has a very strict visitation policy so Im kind of hoping I go into labor after visiting hours so I wont have to worry about people being there lol
> 
> OMG! His relatives coming in and out of delivery room that you don't know well. Are you serious! Surely that's the last thing you need. I'm pretty sure that the medical staff won't want that either. I know visitors are allowed on the postnatal wards but I'm pretty sure in the delivery suites it is strictly birthing partners only. If you are OK with that then fine, but if not then you need to make it clear now to your DH what your expectations are.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a nightmare, I hope you get your privacy,id hate loads of relatives in with me whilst in labour!Click to expand...

it does sound like a nightmare. I think im actually going to bring it up next time im at OHs house cause my MIL and FIL will be in the room n im pretty sure if OH doesnt have the balls to tell his other relatives to get out my MIL sure will lmao like im completely fine with them waiting in the waiting room but just to stay out of my room until after baby is born n placenta is delivered n im cleaned up a little lol (ie there isnt blood n stuff all over me and the sheets lmao )


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oh my ! Why do they even want to see it ffs ?! Can't you get any peace .. Just don't tell them when you go into labour ?


----------



## Mii

oh I dont plan on it! and Im hoping OH gets to caught up in the moment to tell them either lol 
I didn't even think I had to worry about this because none of them even ASKED me if I want them there they just invited themselves :growlmad: like I dont understand how some people feel so obligated to be at a birth where they barely know the person who is giving birth!


----------



## TCK_Runner

There's no way any of my family or his is coming anywhere near the hospital since we live so far away from them (by plane in both cases!) but even if they lived nearby I'd forbid them from coming into the labor ward. Mostly 'cause I'd probably say A LOT of things I'd regret later!!!! :haha:

Since I'm in Germany, no one at the hospital should be too offended when I curse like a sailor.... 

In other news, had a lot of BH today, I think I overdid it. Went to the pool in the morning and swam about 1600M ~45-50 minutes and then took a long walk with my husband in the afternoon 'cause the weather was lovely. Then went to go see a movie and that required a bit more walking (we don't have a car so it was home -> public transit -> theater and back). Plus I was so hungry from all this exercise I've been eating non-stop all day...


----------



## Lady_Bee

I'm feeling so achey and miserable today - down with the sickness bug my toddler just got over :( This is my second sickness bug this winter!! So unfair! What the heck is up with my immune system this year?!

My BH are quite painful today maybe because I haven't been as hydrated as usual, and I have a persistent ache in my lower back and legs, I'm guessing because I have been lying down all weekend. The leg pain is so annoying it's impossible to get comfy. Bleh. Hope this one goes away fast.


----------



## Mii

Oh if I am in enough pain I wont be afraid to tell OH to keep his relatives the f*** out or if they come into the room anyways Ill tell them to get out myself or tell the nurse to tell them lol either way no one is sneaking and staying for more then a few seconds while Im laboring lol (plus I dont think the nurses/staff will let them in because Im already going to have my mom, OH and my MIL in the room with me while Im laboring then just my mom and OH when Im pushing)

Ive had a lot of lightening crotch pain today. Also Ive been finding these last few days (well nights/mornings) I will wake up and my belly well be so sore. Like it feels like I wake up and Im having a contraction but Im so out of it I dont really chalk it up to anything lol


----------



## Helzy

Me & OH managed to go away for the weekend for a break before Spud gets here. A much needed and welcome break, but a fifteen minute walk to the beach almost killed me! I couldn't keep up, had insane pressure and had to go to the loo every five minutes! I think my insides are close to having enough of all this baby-carrying. :haha: 

OH's ex is busy causing drama. :shrug: She wants him to go and visit his other two children 152 miles away around the time that i'm due, but he's quite thankfully said that he doesn't think being 3 hours away when i'm ready to drop is worth the risk, so she's flipping out big time. Something I could do without really. :/

Generally, i'm all good, but my pelvis is killing me. :( Constant belly pains and back pains, and the ability to walk has turned into a massive challenge. I don't think I can do this for another 6 weeks!!


----------



## azure girl

So, this morning at 7 I had some period type cramps that grew in intensity during the cramping phase. My whole abdomen hurt, even to touch. Bleh...curled up in a ball on my side and waited them out, they were painful enough to make me want to curl up. And then it all stopped and I went back to sleep with no more odd happenings. :shrug:


----------



## Paperhearts

Helzy said:


> Me & OH managed to go away for the weekend for a break before Spud gets here. A much needed and welcome break, but a fifteen minute walk to the beach almost killed me! I couldn't keep up, had insane pressure and had to go to the loo every five minutes! I think my insides are close to having enough of all this baby-carrying. :haha:
> 
> OH's ex is busy causing drama. :shrug: She wants him to go and visit his other two children 152 miles away around the time that i'm due, but he's quite thankfully said that he doesn't think being 3 hours away when i'm ready to drop is worth the risk, so she's flipping out big time. Something I could do without really. :/
> 
> Generally, i'm all good, but my pelvis is killing me. :( Constant belly pains and back pains, and the ability to walk has turned into a massive challenge. I don't think I can do this for another 6 weeks!!

OMG, seriously?! Sure, he should definitely go visit his other kiddos. It's important they feel like they still matter. But right when you're due? I don't think so. He needs to be with you when his new baby comes. That only happens once. I can't believe she'd have the nerve to pitch a fit over that. How rude!


----------



## Helzy

Her words were, 'I'm not asking you to prioritise one over the other here, but you should look after the kids you've got'!


----------



## StarlitHome

having a better day today, my cold is _nearly_ gone and I had a decent sleep finally. a few BH here and there but no big ones. bit of backache but still - better day. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness helzy! sounds like she is just trying to start trouble at this specific time for a reason. I hope she isn't telling his other kids anything to make them feel less important since she picked a really bad time to start this. and hate to say it, but the baby you're pregnant with is a "kid he's already got". just because its not born yet doesn't make it any less.

nfo- welcome! big families are awesome <3 I had low fluid with 2 of mine and now have borderline low with this one. I hope you're not leaking! 

mii- I hope you don't have to deal with all of them. if you get stressed in labor I hear it can make it stall out. I wouldn't want to chance a C-section over some pushy relatives!


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say...

I was woken up with BH contractions a couple times last night :shrug: of course it went away, so nothing started. but I don't remember ever being woken up with contractions with any of my previous pregnancies.


----------



## MrsHamstra

This is my first baby so I was wondering if you ladies could explain kinda what the early contractions feel like. I kinda want a hint if I'm having one. Now being 38 weeks it's like a guessing game cause I don't know what I've been feeling. Some times I get a really bad cramp? Last night it hurt bad nothing I couldn't handle but def had me concentrating on being calm and relaxed. Felt like a cramp. Umm ive also had what feels like electricity or hmm hard to describe it but lower abdomen feels so numb it also feels like electrocution of a very low voltage on it. Goes away doesn't hurt didn't know what that was all about. 
I'm dilated 2cm :) I'm due the 5th.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MrsHamstra said:


> This is my first baby so I was wondering if you ladies could explain kinda what the early contractions feel like. I kinda want a hint if I'm having one. Now being 38 weeks it's like a guessing game cause I don't know what I've been feeling. Some times I get a really bad cramp? Last night it hurt bad nothing I couldn't handle but def had me concentrating on being calm and relaxed. Felt like a cramp. Umm ive also had what feels like electricity or hmm hard to describe it but lower abdomen feels so numb it also feels like electrocution of a very low voltage on it. Goes away doesn't hurt didn't know what that was all about.
> I'm dilated 2cm :) I'm due the 5th.

For me with both of of my other children it began with the tightening of my stomach right around the belly button/belt line.. it was minor crampy feeling to start with. They were spaced right about 15 minutes apart to start and lasted about 30 seconds.... they began to slowly intensify, become closer together, and slowly lasting longer.


They are very similar to a BH but there is pain associated with it.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mii said:


> nfo1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> paperhearts @ omg I pretty much said the same thing to OH the other night lol at least once baby is here I wont have to pee every hour at night, wake up with horrible pelvic pain and be able to BREATH lol :haha:
> 
> kind nervous about how laboring at the hospital will go now because OH meantioned a few days ago how all these relatives he has want to be there :nope: I dont want people coming in and out of the room while Im trying to labor. I dont deal well with peoples sympathy (ie if Im in any kind of pain I just want people to ignore me and let me do my thing) and Im worried that if we have lot of visitors its going to stress me out while Im trying to concentrate.
> the hospital Im going to be at is really small though and has a very strict visitation policy so Im kind of hoping I go into labor after visiting hours so I wont have to worry about people being there lol
> 
> OMG! His relatives coming in and out of delivery room that you don't know well. Are you serious! Surely that's the last thing you need. I'm pretty sure that the medical staff won't want that either. I know visitors are allowed on the postnatal wards but I'm pretty sure in the delivery suites it is strictly birthing partners only. If you are OK with that then fine, but if not then you need to make it clear now to your DH what your expectations are.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a nightmare, I hope you get your privacy,id hate loads of relatives in with me whilst in labour!Click to expand...
> 
> it does sound like a nightmare. I think im actually going to bring it up next time im at OHs house cause my MIL and FIL will be in the room n im pretty sure if OH doesnt have the balls to tell his other relatives to get out my MIL sure will lmao like im completely fine with them waiting in the waiting room but just to stay out of my room until after baby is born n placenta is delivered n im cleaned up a little lol (ie there isnt blood n stuff all over me and the sheets lmao )Click to expand...

Honestly, if I were in your situation and my OH did not 'have the balls to tell his other relatives to get out' of the delivery suite I would seriously consider not having my OH there at all as my birthing partner.


----------



## Helzy

blessedmomma said:


> oh my goodness helzy! sounds like she is just trying to start trouble at this specific time for a reason. I hope she isn't telling his other kids anything to make them feel less important since she picked a really bad time to start this. and hate to say it, but the baby you're pregnant with is a "kid he's already got". just because its not born yet doesn't make it any less.

Exactly my thoughts, BM! :nope: He made an effort yesterday to go and get the kids so they could spend the week with us, but because she sat there crying when they were leaving, the youngest had a massive tantrum and wouldn't leave, so they couldn't come with us. After that, she got on the phone to OH and told him to sort himself out, and to get back to her 'when he wants to be a father'. 

For weeks and weeks we've told her that around the due date, we won't be visiting because a 3hr drive is too much for me as it is, and I definitely don't want to be 3hrs from the hospital should anything happen. This being my first, I know there's a good chance I may go over my due date, but we don't want to risk it. Knowing our luck, little Spud will come along early as soon as we make plans to go anywhere! She's been fine with that, but now that it's become reality and he won't be going down next month, she's just flown off the handle. I understand that if I was in her shoes, I would want him to see his children, but unfortunately he* does* have to prioritise our baby's due date and the time around it. :dohh:


Anyway! Enough of the drama! :wacko:

Midwife appointment went well this morning. She said that the clear discharge i've been having it completely normal, although she never gave me a physical to check. I guess i'm quite glad of that, as I don't particularly want any unnecessary fiddling 'down there' until absolutely needed. I told her that I literally can't walk for more than a minute or two and she said that was absolutely normal. :shrug: I guess I won't worry if she isn't. 

Last appt., Spud was at the brim - now apparently he's free again! It certainly doesn't feel like it most of the time when I feel him trying to burrow his way out of my cervix! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I had mw this morning too - all ok def still breach tho , having a duvet day today.. Backache is bad last night and today so snuggled up with a hot water bottle and moving around doing little house jobs every now and again


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh so yesterday I went to L&D thinking my water was leaking, which it wasn't fortunately. I had an internal yesterday so obviously there will be bleeding or spotting today and possibly tomorrow. Had some on and off since, some that looked like bloody plug as well. No big deal. Got up to pee around 5am and had a ton of bright red mucus. Like filled my panty liner. Kept wiping and it kept coming for several wipes. Went back to bed and got up for the morning (put on a new panty liner after the bloody mucus incident) and my liner was covered in some blood but also looked wet. Wiped up some more bloody mucus and put on a new liner. Felt like I had to pee again 15 min later and my new liner was again covered in bright red bloody mucus.

That was roughly 2 hours ago. After that there had been virtually nothing, not even spotting until now when I just went pee again and there was a little bloody mucus when I wiped but seemed like an okay amount. Last time I had a similar incident, my OB said it was my mucus plug and to only worry if I had contractions or baby's movement decreased. This is more (bloody mucus) than that last time but no contractions, baby's moving okay... it's just so annoying especially because there's really been no change to my cervix.

I want to bash my head against the wall in frustration lol. For now I'm just going to keep an eye on it because I know it could all just be from yesterday but there's so much and it's been mostly bright red but every time I get worried and trek to L&D, I'm wrong.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Eeekkkk got my induction date today!!
Babys 3/5 engaged. Go in 3rd march for a sweep or them to break my waters if they can if not induction starts 5th!!
Its kinda hit me and feels real and scary now!


----------



## MrsHamstra

Mrnmrsm said:


> Eeekkkk got my induction date today!!
> Babys 3/5 engaged. Go in 3rd march for a sweep or them to break my waters if they can if not induction starts 5th!!
> Its kinda hit me and feels real and scary now!

How far are you over due?


----------



## StarlitHome

Braxton Hicks right off the bat this morning, I've had two big tight uncomfortable ones since getting up an hour ago. Back achy, hips a bit sore. 
Just taking each day as it comes.


----------



## blessedmomma

helzy- i think you guys need to focus on relaxing these last few days/weeks and plan on labor and delivery. leave that drama behind for a minute. she sounds very manipulative with the kids and even trying to manipulate your DH. you guys made an excellent effort to compromise imo by trying to take the kids for a week. she threw a tantrum and got them worked up for a reason. if she truly wanted him to "be a dad to them" then she would have kept herself together in front of the children and seen them off like a good parent who wants whats best over their own interest. sorry you have to deal with that, she sounds very childish.

waves- what a headache! i hope you figure out whats going on and what to do :hugs:

starlit- hope you feel better! :hugs:

mrnmrsm- congrats on the day! praying for a smooth/healthy delivery for you :dance:

mrs doddy- i hope you feel better :hugs2:

afm- 2nd night in a row getting woke up with intense and painful BH contractions. we dtd yesterday so it was even worse. cant wait to see if things are changing at my apt tomorrow :D


----------



## Mii

whoot offically 35weeks !!! Can't believe that baby could be here at any time (thought I want him to cook for at LEAST another 1-2weeks lol) its still exciting that the ending is near and if he did come hed be healthy ! :happydance: 
I dont know whats going on but all of a sudden today babies got some body part lodged in my hip and omg it HURTS.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

MrsHamstra said:


> Mrnmrsm said:
> 
> 
> Eeekkkk got my induction date today!!
> Babys 3/5 engaged. Go in 3rd march for a sweep or them to break my waters if they can if not induction starts 5th!!
> Its kinda hit me and feels real and scary now!
> 
> How far are you over due?Click to expand...

I'm not overdue just being started off as hubbys in the army and is a good 5/6hr drive away so could miss it if i go quick like my mum


----------



## MrsHamstra

Mrnmrsm said:


> MrsHamstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrnmrsm said:
> 
> 
> Eeekkkk got my induction date today!!
> Babys 3/5 engaged. Go in 3rd march for a sweep or them to break my waters if they can if not induction starts 5th!!
> Its kinda hit me and feels real and scary now!
> 
> How far are you over due?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not overdue just being started off as hubbys in the army and is a good 5/6hr drive away so could miss it if i go quick like my mumClick to expand...



Oh I was wondering why would they want to induce you almost 2 weeks early. Inductions should be avoided as they end up in cesareans. Praying he works with the pitocin and comes out easily. Im due the 5th and I told my Dr. to leave me the heck alone if I go 3 or 4 days past. shoot even 7 days. my mom flys in on the 6th. Im gonna try acupuncture on the 7th if nothing. but I hope she is here slightly early or on time so my mom can visit with her vs. spending her days here waiting. makes labour harder when induced and I can only handle so much pain :cry:


----------



## Kaedin

Having a rough day. Been up since super early, been at work all day. Been sick twice. Feel rubbish


----------



## nfo1976

Kaedin said:


> Having a rough day. Been up since super early, been at work all day. Been sick twice. Feel rubbish

:hugs: sorry you are feeling rough,know the feeling!!
Visited mum again today and the morphine has been upped to every hour,but she was quite chatty.then it was time for my scan and appt.scan was ok,baby seems good but fluid levels up again-saw doc and induction is booked for next monday at 38+4.been induced with 4 of my others so know how it goes,just hoping we get away without too many complications. Suddenly hit me that we will have a new son next week:happydance:.fingers crossed grandma gets to enjoy him too.


----------



## loz202

I got induced with my ds and got to say it didn't bother me didnt even need the drip got my water broke at 5cm and within 5 hours he was born. Although my midwife at the time kept telling my dh that I was going to be there for hours and she would miss the birth due to her shift finishing well I proved her wrong and had him 20 mins before she wad due to finish. Xx


----------



## sojourn

Freaked myself out for a little bit...

I just had a doctor's appointment and had my cervix checked, I am slightly further along (just under two cms, 85-90% effaced).

However, I came home and went to the bathroom and there was pink tinged discharge and even a little blood. I had a 1st tri "I see blood!" panic, then caught myself and remembered the "bloody show" and spazzed out a little more. Then I googled and realized it was probably just the cervical exam that did it. I'll be keeping an eye on it though...

:wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sounds like we all have something going on. I ended up back in the hospital with kidney stones and an infection running through me... At first they though a bladder infection but now they aren't sure where it's at. I am on mega pain meds and antibiotics. My iron is so dangerously low I have 4 infusions scheduled over the next 48 hours. When it rains it pours.


----------



## StarlitHome

Having fairly constant back-ache and some more Braxton Hicks, but I took a nap for a bit.
Now I am _melting_, feeling really really warm and sweating :( 
Oh, and I'm super hungry but only really wanting to eat crackers and cheese :haha:
Going to a movie in a bit, the air-conditioning is going to be SO NICE!


----------



## nfo1976

~Brandy~ said:


> Sounds like we all have something going on. I ended up back in the hospital with kidney stones and an infection running through me... At first they though a bladder infection but now they aren't sure where it's at. I am on mega pain meds and antibiotics. My iron is so dangerously low I have 4 infusions scheduled over the next 48 hours. When it rains it pours.

:hugs: I had a kidney stone at around 26 weeks,man it hurt worse than any of my labours!! So I totally sympathise with you right now,plus I had iron infusions in my last pregnancy and this one so I hope they help you.I hope you are out of hospital as soon as possible and those babies stay put a while longer.


----------



## nfo1976

StarlitHome said:


> Having fairly constant back-ache and some more Braxton Hicks, but I took a nap for a bit.
> Now I am _melting_, feeling really really warm and sweating :(
> Oh, and I'm super hungry but only really wanting to eat crackers and cheese :haha:
> Going to a movie in a bit, the air-conditioning is going to be SO NICE!

Enjoy the movie:).hope the pains settle down soon


----------



## nfo1976

wavescrash said:


> Ugh so yesterday I went to L&D thinking my water was leaking, which it wasn't fortunately. I had an internal yesterday so obviously there will be bleeding or spotting today and possibly tomorrow. Had some on and off since, some that looked like bloody plug as well. No big deal. Got up to pee around 5am and had a ton of bright red mucus. Like filled my panty liner. Kept wiping and it kept coming for several wipes. Went back to bed and got up for the morning (put on a new panty liner after the bloody mucus incident) and my liner was covered in some blood but also looked wet. Wiped up some more bloody mucus and put on a new liner. Felt like I had to pee again 15 min later and my new liner was again covered in bright red bloody mucus.
> 
> That was roughly 2 hours ago. After that there had been virtually nothing, not even spotting until now when I just went pee again and there was a little bloody mucus when I wiped but seemed like an okay amount. Last time I had a similar incident, my OB said it was my mucus plug and to only worry if I had contractions or baby's movement decreased. This is more (bloody mucus) than that last time but no contractions, baby's moving okay... it's just so annoying especially because there's really been no change to my cervix.
> 
> I want to bash my head against the wall in frustration lol. For now I'm just going to keep an eye on it because I know it could all just be from yesterday but there's so much and it's been mostly bright red but every time I get worried and trek to L&D, I'm wrong.

Hope you are ok.its so frustrating I know.my babies like to keep me guessing too,keep getting lots of pains that dont turn into anything,then by the time I do go into labour I dont realise as im so in denial!!.


----------



## blessedmomma

mii- yay for 35 wks!!! :dance:

brandy- so sorry hun! hope the pain meds are helping somewhat. I hear stones are worse than labor :(

mrnmrsm- I wouldn't be worried about being induced. I had to be once for being 41+4 and once for complications of low fluid/placenta abruption and they were both fabulous experiences.

nfo- yay for next week!!!! :dance:

waves :hugs:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

blessedmomma said:


> mii- yay for 35 wks!!! :dance:
> 
> brandy- so sorry hun! hope the pain meds are helping somewhat. I hear stones are worse than labor :(
> 
> mrnmrsm- I wouldn't be worried about being induced. I had to be once for being 41+4 and once for complications of low fluid/placenta abruption and they were both fabulous experiences.
> 
> nfo- yay for next week!!!! :dance:
> 
> waves :hugs:


I'm not really fussed anyway i would rather be induced than my hubby miss his son being born. My mum was induced with her first on from having the gel to giving birth was 3hrs


----------



## AC1987

awww that sucks brandy!! ouch! hope the iron helps :flower:


Nothing new with me.. still achy as ever... 3rd tri is def making me sore.. getting ready to the point of just being DONE.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Had yet a few other funny turns this morning! Being sick loosing hearing and nearly fainting... again!


----------



## Kaedin

My little girl has spun around in there again!

They thought she was breech, then a week later I was told she wasn't. Since then I had been feeling her feet kicking me on my right hand side, then today I woke up and her feet are on the left this time!


----------



## Helzy

Only just noticed that every time I've been to the mw the past few weeks, my blood pressure is slowly creeping up. Gone from being very good, to being slightly outside of the abnormal levels. Not fun! 

In other news, I dreamt that my MIL's house was full of flies and larvae, and I had to clean it. (Sounds about right - she's not one to tidy up after herself!) Also dreamt that my usually skinny OH was very obese, and that we had three boys who were all skinny, and in my dream mind I was glad that they hadn't followed in their dream-dad's footsteps! :haha: Definitely not the weirdest pregnancy dream I've had so far, but OH wasn't impressed when I text him and told him, haha. 

MIL must be getting excited about the impending arrival, as she keeps asking OH if he is. She won't admit that she is, nor will she ask me anything about how I'm feeling, but for her to ask OH must mean it's playing on her mind. As long as she leaves me alone for most of the day, I'll let her have hugs with my special man. ;) Can't have her being overbearing when he gets here, otherwise I will strangle her, no doubt about it.


----------



## Kaedin

Haha Helzy!

My MIL is driving me nuts already. She is super excited, as are the rest of our family, but she keeps saying things that annoy me.

I had posted saying that it isn't too long until "my" little girl is here, and she posted saying "hers too" meaning not long til her little girl is here. My baby isn't her girl. I nearly went mental. Probably just being dramatic and hormonal lol. 

She also told someone shes "top of the babysitting list"...ehh I've never said that to her, so not sure where she got that from. If anything, my own mum and dad are the top, not her!

Since being pregnant, I haven't had any strange dreams. None that I can remember anyways!


----------



## AC1987

I really hated it when my MIL would call my DD her baby :wacko: like umm no shes MINE :haha: And then I still ocassionally catch her call herself mom to my DD :dohh: weird..


----------



## Kaedin

AC1987 said:


> I really hated it when my MIL would call my DD her baby :wacko: like umm no shes MINE :haha: And then I still ocassionally catch her call herself mom to my DD :dohh: weird..

It's driving me crazy, if she does it once baby is here I'll not be happy!

But haven't said anything to her, as I know she is just excited as its her first grandchild so don't want to overreact and seem like a crazy pregnant ogre! :haha:


----------



## Lady_Bee

Glad my MIL isn't overinvolved! I wish she would be a little involved though - she
visited at the weekend and never once mentioned the new baby or anything related to it. She didn't even play with my toddler while she was here, just sat and read stuff on her phone. Really irritated me. Apparently she was like this as a mother, too, just plain uninvolved... Beginning to think nobody in my hubby's family really gives a crap! I'm lucky to have parents who do care deeply about me and my little ones.


----------



## sparklycat

Arrrgggh little one only has a couple more days to appear on her own or i'll be induced :( :(

Have an appointment tomorrow to discuss it, am really hoping to persuade them to leave it until my due date and not 39 weeks like the doc wanted...

Have tried everything to get her out but she's not playing ball. I haven't even had any signs etc this week. I presume that she would be one that would go way over my due date if she was left to lol!!


----------



## Helzy

My OH already has two children from his ex, one boy and one girl. When we bought home the 20 week scan picture and showed my MIL, we then told her we were expecting a boy, and she said to OH: 'Oh, we're having another little son!' 

Now, unless there's something very wrong going on here, I'm pretty sure she is NOT having another son... :dohh:

She's the kind of woman who will try and tell me what to do when she thinks OH isn't looking, knowing full well that I am not a person for confrontation, so won't tell her to go away (like OH will!). I'm dreading it, as we live with her. I want the first week or so completely for me, OH and baby to bond, but I know she'll constantly be hovering over me. I would appreciate her help if she wasn't doing it just for her own selfish gain and bragging rights. :growlmad: I've banned her from the hospital - if I didn't, I think I'd go barmy!


----------



## Blue12

AC1987 said:


> I really hated it when my MIL would call my DD her baby :wacko: like umm no shes MINE :haha: And then I still ocassionally catch her call herself mom to my DD :dohh: weird..

My mil still does this with my dd. it does make me crazy. But it's kind of like karma payback because my dd isn't very find of mil (I feel bad for mil sometimes but it's her own doing lol)


----------



## AC1987

The only time my DD didn't like MIL was the first 2 months of her life :haha: now she LOVES her and would rather be with her than me :shrug: I usually don't mind as it gives me a break to do other things.. 
I wouldn't say my MIL is horrible however she does say and do somethings that I find quite odd.


----------



## Paperhearts

sparklycat said:


> Arrrgggh little one only has a couple more days to appear on her own or i'll be induced :( :(
> 
> Have an appointment tomorrow to discuss it, am really hoping to persuade them to leave it until my due date and not 39 weeks like the doc wanted...
> 
> Have tried everything to get her out but she's not playing ball. I haven't even had any signs etc this week. I presume that she would be one that would go way over my due date if she was left to lol!!

Sorry you're worried about that. :( Why do they want to take her at 39 weeks?

Your post caught my eye because I have an appointment this morning to discuss a similar issue. I was thinking of asking for a sweep but I'm afraid it'll work, haha. Have you tried having a sweep?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Kaedin said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I really hated it when my MIL would call my DD her baby :wacko: like umm no shes MINE :haha: And then I still ocassionally catch her call herself mom to my DD :dohh: weird..
> 
> It's driving me crazy, if she does it once baby is here I'll not be happy!
> 
> But haven't said anything to her, as I know she is just excited as its her first grandchild so don't want to overreact and seem like a crazy pregnant ogre! :haha:Click to expand...

Um, that is strange why wouldn't she want your DD to call her Nanny or Grandma?


----------



## MrsHamstra

So sad :'( woke up at 2:50 am to potty usually it's 4am on the dot. I still only go once during the night. But as I was sitting there I always stare at my wedding band. I noticed it was very snug. More snug than usual. I did not have it sized when we got it because I was 2 months along and thought about swelling. 2 days ago went to the Jewler to have it cleaned and they asked me if I wanted to get it sized. I said no. Thank God I did. I could not get it off last night. It was a loose fit when I would get cold it could slip off if I let it. So I finally have swelled just my fingers though. My ankles and feet are still the same. My wrist is the same. Sad. I miss wearing my band. My fingers are so swollen that I don't even have that naked ring finger feeling.


----------



## Mii

My mom and dad and OH's parents have all accidentally refereed to themselves as "mom" or "dad" when talking to my son lol but they've always corrected themselves. The only thing that use to really piss me off was whenever my son would call for me (ie: "moooom" "mommy!" etc) My mom would answer him! so I started to say "he didn't call for you, he was calling for me." now she doesn't do it lol 

Also, I know Ive whined about it a lot but it seems like every single night it gets harder and harder to get a good nights sleep and last night was just the worst. I am so tired. Im going to go on a walk on my treadmill this afternoon once my son is down for a nap then again tonight once hes in bed see if that helps at all. lol
Also a girl I follow on tumblr was due the same day as me but is in the hospital right now (shes been there for 2 days so far so since she was 34+5 weeks) being induced because she went into labor but wasn't progressing. I wont lie Im a little jealous but also really glad thats not me because it seems like they are going to have to intervene because baby I guess wasn't ready to come out :shrug:


----------



## MrsHamstra

Kaedin said:


> Haha Helzy!
> 
> My MIL is driving me nuts already. She is super excited, as are the rest of our family, but she keeps saying things that annoy me.
> 
> I had posted saying that it isn't too long until "my" little girl is here, and she posted saying "hers too" meaning not long til her little girl is here. My baby isn't her girl. I nearly went mental. Probably just being dramatic and hormonal lol.
> 
> She also told someone shes "top of the babysitting list"...ehh I've never said that to her, so not sure where she got that from. If anything, my own mum and dad are the top, not her!
> 
> Since being pregnant, I haven't had any strange dreams. None that I can remember anyways!



I'll trade ya MIL'S :) in laws just in general. My mom and dad are over the moon excited for their 1st grand baby. They always ask how is she doing? How are you feeling? We can't wait for photos etc....
my husband's parents do not talk about our baby at all. When showing my parents the 3D ultrasound dvd there were smiles and joy and a little tear from my mom of course. My dad said she is adorable. Showed my husband's parents his mom walked out of the room to go make a cup of tea and his dad said nothing. :( I feel like they don't care at all. They show no interest in our daughter. We did get pregnant suddenly. My ex husband and I tried for 3 years and then I was told I couldn't have children. I filed for divorce because of mental and physical abuse and a month later met my now husband and 8 months later fell pregnant. I only have 2 cycles a year 3 at most. He was deploying early Aug and we found out I was pregnant very last day in June. Things happen for a reason. I hate when I say this but everyone in the family has got Kayla a very sentimental gift she can keep forever. His parents have not got her anything. I don't want to sound greedy or selfish or like well your parents didn't buy her anything kina attitude not at all but it would be a sweet gesture so I can add that to her keepsake stuff. They often forget her name. How do you forget? They only have 2 kids! My husband has an older brother and he has 2 girls. That's it. Or they forget when I'm due. Kayla is just not wanted in their life I feel. :'(


----------



## sparklycat

Paperhearts said:


> sparklycat said:
> 
> 
> Arrrgggh little one only has a couple more days to appear on her own or i'll be induced :( :(
> 
> Have an appointment tomorrow to discuss it, am really hoping to persuade them to leave it until my due date and not 39 weeks like the doc wanted...
> 
> Have tried everything to get her out but she's not playing ball. I haven't even had any signs etc this week. I presume that she would be one that would go way over my due date if she was left to lol!!
> 
> Sorry you're worried about that. :( Why do they want to take her at 39 weeks?
> 
> Your post caught my eye because I have an appointment this morning to discuss a similar issue. I was thinking of asking for a sweep but I'm afraid it'll work, haha. Have you tried having a sweep?Click to expand...

I've just noticed we have the same due date :D they want to induce because of cholestasis, but my argument will be that since I've been on medication my levels have never gone above abnormal so surely I can keep her in a bit longer....fingers crossed!!
Hope your appointment went ok, did you get a sweep? xxx


----------



## Paperhearts

Awe I'm sorry to hear about the cholestasis. I heard it's pretty miserable. I'm glad your meds are working for you though! It must be nice to get some relief. :hugs:

Appointment went well. 3cm and 50% effaced. She did do a sweep but we don't think it'll do much because LO isn't very low or very engaged. He's still a -2 I think. If I go into labor in the next 5 days I'll take it as my sign to vbac. If not, I have a csection planned for Monday. I think we'll just sort of play it by ear and see if the meds help. If I'm healed by the weekend I can call and cancel for Monday. I hope the meds work because the pain is awful! (Severe prolapsed and thrombosed hemorrhoids. Ick)


----------



## Paperhearts

Okay so they just called and said that the hospital is booked for Monday so Wednesday it is. I'll be 39+4.

I just don't know what to do and I hate this. I could vbac and everything be fine. Or I could vbac and make the situation worse and need surgery. What should I do?? I've read stories with both good and bad outcomes and it's just such a rotten decision to have to make. What do you guys think? What would you do?


----------



## TCK_Runner

Wow, all this talk of MILs and mothers and, as much as I love them both and they both luckily care deeply about me and this pregnancy, boy am I glad they don't live nearby. I bet they'd fight over who gets to take care of the baby and they'd both claim it as their own... my mom has empty nest syndrome and my MIL is helicopter mom.


----------



## patch2006uk

Paperhearts said:


> Okay so they just called and said that the hospital is booked for Monday so Wednesday it is. I'll be 39+4.
> 
> I just don't know what to do and I hate this. I could vbac and everything be fine. Or I could vbac and make the situation worse and need surgery. What should I do?? I've read stories with both good and bad outcomes and it's just such a rotten decision to have to make. What do you guys think? What would you do?

I'd always try VBAC personally. There's also the thing that a c-section means a 100% chance of surgery and all the risks. A vaginal birth might carry other risks, but it doesn't have a 100% chance of needing to go under the knife. It's tough, but it's got to be what you're most comfortable with :flower:


----------



## Mii

I would try a vback :flower: I mean.. if you dont at least try you might regret it later. If I was in your boots Id probably tell myself "alright, if I go into labor before my scheduled c-section then I will vbac, if not then we will see our options and go from there."


----------



## Moolia

Hey ladies, can I join? Due 10th March. Went to 41 weeks with DS but so hoping that doesn't happen this time. If be quite happy for it to happen about 38-39 weeks as we should be all organised by then (f x'd) and I can't take this feeling of exhaustion and SPD, abdominal pain (possible hernia), heartburn, rls, chasing around after a needy toddler etc!! I actually feel that hopefully I'll have more time for my DS once the baby is here as I just have no energy and can't pick him up, chase him round the park etc! :( Forgot how tired and fed up you get in last few weeks! Actually, DS dates were wrong so, even though he was only actually 41 weeks, I went 2 weeks past my EDD so that really really sucked!! 
Hope all you ladies are well and counting down the days with excitement! :) x


----------



## blessedmomma

paperhearts I would probably try for vbac. I have never had a c-section though and don't know all the risks associated except uterine rupture. for me, I would try vbac first though. my biggest reason is that we don't use any kind of birth control methods and have submitted our family size/timing to God's will. so that being said, we could have more and I wouldn't want to have c-sects for every one, even if I had to have it with one if that makes sense. but, everyone has their own personal reasons for their choices and I sure don't have a severe issue going on down there either which may play into a decision for me. either way im praying for you :hugs:

yikes with all the mil drama! mine lives far away. 

had my apt today and ob said she would give me a sweep :shock: not this time, but maybe next week lol. too afraid it would mean labor would come in a day or two. still a bit early for me. I don't think they expect it to work immediately, but my body is usually eager to birth and Im not ready this week just in case. of course if she comes on her own this week, im ok with that.


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm due March 12th at my last midwife appointment baby was 3/5 engaged. I'm feeling a lot of pressure and have lost my mucus plug last week. My midwife is on holiday this week and said to not go into labour as she wasn't here!! I told her I would cross my legs hehe!! She is coming for a home visit on Monday x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Paper hearts , because of the prolapse would a vbac mean too much pressure for you - could it make it worse ?


----------



## Mii

welcome Moolia and Sarah :flower: 

[email protected] I know how you feel! My OB will be going on vacation for one week in March and I bet you anything thatll be the week I go into labor :haha:

I dont know why, but Im convinved that I wont go into labor until I loss my mucus plug lol this is false right? :rofl:


----------



## nfo1976

Paperhearts I'd probably try for a vbac,as im not keen on the idea of a section but then ive never had one-fear of the unknown I guess.also would the possible damage and surgery required after vbac(ie if prolapse got worse) be an 'easier' surgery to recover from than csection? Must be a very hard decision to make.
Not the same exactly but I have had similar worries about my induction on monday,worried that if I 'force him out' early it may end in section/other complications.having said that,it means the world to me for my mum to meet him so im going ahead with it as there are also concerns about high fluid/slower growth etc.


----------



## nfo1976

Blessedmomma hope you are all sorted for delivery next week if you get the sweep.I seem to be the opposite and hang on tight to my babies,even hours before birth im never dilated even a centimetre! which always suprises the midwives lol.


----------



## StarlitHome

Mii said:


> dont know why, but Im convinved that I wont go into labor until I loss my mucus plug lol this is false right? :rofl:

I don't know, I feel the same way - I didn't go into labor with my daughter until I'd lost the plug so that's probably why. 
I totally felt like I was going to go into labor last night - but then I went to sleep :haha:
36 weeks (according to my clinic dates) today and I have a midwife checkup. I was 1cm dilated last week and I am asking for another cervix check today because I want to know if all this contraction-y stuff is doing anything!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Thank you so much for your opinions! You ladies are invaluable :hugs:

Mii- that's exactly what I told my OB! That I'd schedule one but if I go before that, it's my sign. Great minds ;)

Mrs Doddy- Yes! The worry is that having a vaginal delivery will make things much worse and require rectal surgery which I heard is horrific :( My first 4 births were vaginal, 5th was an emcs, and 6th was a home vbac. So I'm definitely all about natural delivery but, well, I'm terrified of rectal surgery. Haha

Blessedmomma- same for us! Do you get a lot of flack for your beliefs? We do sadly. When people ask if we'll have more we just say we don't know. That it depends on whether God decides we should. We are so similar!


----------



## LaDY

Paper hearts...really hope you get the birth you want :hugs: 

I was hoping for a vbac this time round, only to find that baby has decided to turn at 36 weeks to breech position...knowing that I may have to have another section has upset me and made me feel less in control... 

Sending you lots of good wishes...keep us updated :) xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Paperhearts: I am a nurse and have known patients requiring hemorrhoidectomy--they say it was pretty wretched. They had to sit on a "donut" for weeks and were in quite a bit of pain. Is there a danger of total rectal prolapse if you attempt VBAC according to your doctor? 

As for myself, I had a few painful contractions last night. No mucous plug loss and no bloody show. I hate to admit that I am emotionally over being pregnant--I currently have a repeat c section scheduled for 39 w 6d on March 7th; I hope to God I go into labor on my own before then. I want to see my little baby so badly, I have no patience! That and sleeping between feedings is better than my current insomnia. :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Paper hearts I would go with the section then x


----------



## blessedmomma

nfo1976 said:


> Blessedmomma hope you are all sorted for delivery next week if you get the sweep.I seem to be the opposite and hang on tight to my babies,even hours before birth im never dilated even a centimetre! which always suprises the midwives lol.

I think Im ready if it works out that way. this kid is huge and already weighing last week what my kids usually weigh at birth. with my biggest only being 7lbs 15oz and getting stuck, im a little nervous to go too far. wow that's crazy you don't dilate til right up to time. im usually 3-4cm and 80-90%effaced before labor begins. my cervix was damaged 3 kids ago and I dilate lightening fast after contractions actually begin since then.



Paperhearts said:


> Blessedmomma- same for us! Do you get a lot of flack for your beliefs? We do sadly. When people ask if we'll have more we just say we don't know. That it depends on whether God decides we should. We are so similar!

we are so similar! yes we do. its not very socially acceptable to live this way. but when its said and done I wont answer to anyone except the One I live for so im not worried. He always provides for my family and never lets us down. im always amazed at His provision, but thankful it doesn't depend on me. :)


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mii- I wish she hadn't said anything now as every day I'm thinking is today the day!?


----------



## Paperhearts

blessedmomma said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> Blessedmomma- same for us! Do you get a lot of flack for your beliefs? We do sadly. When people ask if we'll have more we just say we don't know. That it depends on whether God decides we should. We are so similar!
> 
> we are so similar! yes we do. its not very socially acceptable to live this way. but when its said and done I wont answer to anyone except the One I live for so im not worried. He always provides for my family and never lets us down. im always amazed at His provision, but thankful it doesn't depend on me. :)Click to expand...

Yes! My family, although Christians, always worry about finances. I tell them that lifestyles are expensive...not children. Not many people understand but that's okay. It's a conviction we have and that's all that matters. ;)


----------



## Paperhearts

Thank you Lady! 

Waiting: Yes, that's the fear. Since they're so severe it could cause more damage or a total prolapse. The thing that stinks is there's just no way to know. I could vbac and things turn out great. Or I could do a lot of damage. So basically I have to decide what risks I'm willing to take. Which is terrible because I'm horribly indecisive!

Mrs Doddy: My mother is a nurse and agrees with you. :) I wish I knew the right thing to do! I'll have to keep praying.


----------



## Mii

sarahsexy57 said:


> Mii- I wish she hadn't said anything now as every day I'm thinking is today the day!?

How long is she on vacation for? hopefully baby stays in for you!! 
Seeing as the only time my OB will actually be there is to catch the baby I wont be to upset if its a different OB as long as he/she knows what the hell they are doing and isnt a completely moron :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Neither of my regular OB's delivered my two daughters. One was on vacation until 2 hours after I had her and I just had the on-call OB from my OB's practice deliver my second. My regular OB was there/on-call when I was admitted but her shift was over that morning and I delivered several hours later.

This will be the first time my OB will actually deliver my baby as I have a scheduled c-section - unless of course, she decides to come early/on her own and my OB isn't on call.


----------



## sojourn

Feeling so yucky today. Deep, steady menstrual like cramps, generally just off feeling and STARVING

Having more BMs than usual (not loose though), plus I have had really weird mucus discharge with a bloody tinge. 

However, I went to the doc yesterday and have an internal check (just under 2cm dilated, 80% effaced, so not much progress), so the bleeding could be from that. 

I've been fine with waiting until due date or a few days after. I have generally felt better than this though.


----------



## AC1987

Paperhearts, I hope whatever way you give birth you feel at peace with :flower: I know its a probably a difficult situation... I hope you feel better soon too!! 


I feel blech!! I'm so tired I want to sleep all the time but can't.


----------



## Mii

starting to walk on the treadmill twice a day instead of just once but I think I over did it tonight, my feet are killing me and feel so swollen :wacko:


----------



## sojourn

OMG
I think labor is imminent! Mostly by my husband's response to me today.

He worked a weird thing from 1am-930am and I picked up him and then we've had pretty much a jammy day. I have done nothing. I have eaten. watched Dexter and napped on the couch. He's been right there with me, but he's been working from home. Maybe men's brains release some nurturing hormone when labor is near.

So far, he:

-did all the dishes
-finished a kind of labor intensive meal I had started cooking (plus added to it and made it a billion times better)
-has let the dog out every time
-refilled my water cup a dozen times
-cleaned up a craft mess I had left on the table

He always pulls his own weight, but we have different roles and usually if he's worked all night and I am bumming around he doesn't feel compelled to go above and beyond (which is more than fair).


----------



## ~Brandy~

sojourn said:


> OMG
> I think labor is imminent! Mostly by my husband's response to me today.
> 
> He worked a weird thing from 1am-930am and I picked up him and then we've had pretty much a jammy day. I have done nothing. I have eaten. watched Dexter and napped on the couch. He's been right there with me, but he's been working from home. Maybe men's brains release some nurturing hormone when labor is near.
> 
> So far, he:
> 
> -did all the dishes
> -finished a kind of labor intensive meal I had started cooking (plus added to it and made it a billion times better)
> -has let the dog out every time
> -refilled my water cup a dozen times
> -cleaned up a craft mess I had left on the table
> 
> He always pulls his own weight, but we have different roles and usually if he's worked all night and I am bumming around he doesn't feel compelled to go above and beyond (which is more than fair).

Haha yep he is nesting. Fx for you!


----------



## Lady_Bee

Wow sojourn can I borrow your husband for a day?? :haha: He sounds like an absolute star!

(That said I am quite pleased with mine today because for the first time in months he actually put his dirty underwear in the hamper and not strewn all over the floor. ;))

I am feeling soooo much better today after that stupid norovirus! Well enough to have some My son's birthday cake ahaha. I have ENERGY today hooray! Got the floors and bathrooms spotless and went for a walk. That's pretty much it for me. No signs yet but it's a little early still. I have my gbs swab test next week yuck.


----------



## corrine5

Update!
Had my 38 week appointment today!!
3 cm dilated but still a bit high. OB did a membrane sweep also:) had some mucousy brownish discharge.. pretty sure it was the rest of my plug:) how effective are sweeps? I only had it done with my first pregnancy.. if he doesn't make his appearance soon, my induction date is the 27th at 730am!!


----------



## wavescrash

I had a sweep with my last pregnancy on a Tuesday (I was 2cm dilated and 50% effaced) and delivered on Friday afternoon. I had some nasty contractions on that Wednesday and I was in L&D for 3 hours but after walking around forever, they weren't changing my cervix so I was sent home. Developed a slow leak on Thursday, admitted that night & delivered Friday.


----------



## honeyprayer

What exactly is a sweep?? Does everybody get them?


----------



## wavescrash

Not everyone gets them. It's up to your doctor and your particular situation.

A membrane sweep is basically like doing an internal exam but the doctor takes their fingers and swipes between the bag of waters and the cervix. It really only stands a chance of working if you're dilated, cervix is forward and soft/favorable. It can range from mildly uncomfortable to very painful. It's supposed to kickstart labor (losing your plug, could help you dilate more and cause contractions.)

It's not guaranteed to work. Some women will get 3 or 4 sweeps and still wind up needing induced. I think it only works if your body is gearing up for labor on its' own anyway.

My OB only did a sweep at my request last pregnancy because she didn't think they actually worked. She said if it DOES work, it's just coincidence because (like I said) your body was gearing up for labor already. But if your body isn't ready, a sweep won't do anything but cause you some bloody discharge lol.


----------



## honeyprayer

Thank you for such a great explanation :)


----------



## wavescrash

You're welcome :)


----------



## Mii

Im hoping the sweeps work for me cause Ill be getting them starting either next week or next week (36 or 37 weeks) until I am 40 weeks then Ill be induced lol I had one with my son at 40 weeks and it did cause me to loss part of my plug and have some contractions but I didn't go into labor before 41 weeks so I had my waters broken


----------



## StarlitHome

*36-Week Midwife Checkup​*
So I'm still 1cm dilated, but all the cramping and contractions and BHs are doing _something_ because my cervix is lower and softer than it was last week, and the plug is thinner!! :happydance:
All my stuff (weight, blood pressure, etc) is good and Baby is happy as a clam :cloud9:
Midwife predicted an early March birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies...

Had my midwife appointment today my midwife does not do internal checks but she said from what it sounds like I have been experiencing with cramps every night, dull back pain and frequent loose stools that I am going through cervical changes which is promising. She checked baby and he has burrowed his head down lower in pelvis than my previous appointment and he def knows where the exit is !

She could not promise he would be early but said it looks favourable that I will go into labour naturally and to be ready as now it would not be stopped :happydance:.

Still feeling crampy and sore and my BP was slightly raised with lots of swelling in hands and feet. Bloods and urine tests tomorrow to check on everything. Hopefully they come back all good.

Just want to meet this little man now, feel like I have been pregnant forever!


----------



## blessedmomma

paperhearts- absolutely! 

sojourn- my Dh always nests lol. maybe that is starting today for him as well. I had mentioned us repainting our master bathroom and getting new rugs/shower curtain a few weeks ago. today all of a sudden he is tearing down the border in there and starting to get things done :)

yay for the good appointments!! mine was good. ob was ready to do a sweep. I think I will agree next week :flower:

my fill in ob said not to go into labor this week since my normal ob was gone. I guess this fill in forgot that with my last baby the labor only lasted 45 mins and she delivered my baby since my normal one would have not made it in time lol. I doubt she will again unless she happens to be the one on duty that night anyways. my last 2 labors were so fast I will be glad to make it to the hospital. could care less who does the delivering as long as its not by myself in the back of my van :dohh:


----------



## TCK_Runner

sojorn - I am spoiled like you... my husband is also nesting and does pretty much everything -- even without asking sometimes. He still loathes the dishes and vacuum so I have to do that, but he is doing pretty much anything else, including refilling my water glass and bringing me food. Yesterday the whole day I'd only had a salad, an egg, and cereal because I was too lazy to make anything more complicated. When he got home from work he made me a pizza from scratch. I ran the dishwasher and asked him to unload it afterwards, he did that. I asked him to get the laundry hanging downstairs, he did that too.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Is a sweep a routine thing or is it only before a scheduled induction?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

It's optional if you want it close to or after your due date, you don't have to have it and it doesn't always work 

2 days till ecv here - h is convinced it will end up in my waters breaking or c section- I don't think it will !


----------



## Kaedin

I'm 3 weeks pregnant today! Only more weeks to go (hopefully anyways! I dread going overdue lol)

Had another tough day, was sick again yesterday. Worried that my hyperemesis is coming back. Really hope it doesn't but thats 3 times i've been sick in the last 24 hours. Trying my best to drink plenty of fluids as I don't want to be admitted to hospital again.


----------



## AC1987

My midwife appt is today.. hopefully she'll be able to explain some of the aches I have been getting...

My DH will clean if he can tell that I am in ALOT of pain and if it starts to get on his nerves :haha: but he hasta be in the mood. 
Like clutter I can handle but when its dirty stuff like dishes theres a part of me that just wants to clean it all up :baby:


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mii said:


> How long is she on vacation for? hopefully baby stays in for you!!
> Seeing as the only time my OB will actually be there is to catch the baby I wont be to upset if its a different OB as long as he/she knows what the hell they are doing and isnt a completely moron :haha:

She's away all this week, she is coming for a home visit on Monday to discuss pain relief but all day yesterday and today I've got quite dull period type pains and pressure low down from baby. I'm 37 weeks today so officially full term now xxx


----------



## kaelysmom

38 weeks today. Thats when i went into labor with dd and ds.  otherwise i have 9 days until my scheduled csection.


----------



## Helzy

All this talk of cleaning is making me want to get a start on things! MIL doesn't even clean up after herself, so housework is something that she never, ever, EVER does. It's beginning to get on my nerves now! I don't want Spud coming into a house full of dust and mess just because she can't be arsed to get a hoover or cloth out now and again. :( I would have done it myself before now, but I can hardly stand up for two minutes. Guess I'm going to have to use the next five weeks doing it anyway, as nobody else is going to! 

I had some cramping pains before bed, and then again when I woke up this morning. Then I had a panic attack about an hour ago because I hadn't felt Spud move at all since before I went to bed last night - he usually squirms about when I'm going to sleep and again when OH gets up to go to work at least. Thankfully, i've just had a lovely coffee, and since then he seems to have woken up. Must just be having a slow day! I'll keep an eye on it though, just in case. If his movements are still reduced by the time OH gets home, I'll call someone. 

Better get the music on and get cleaning, I suppose..


----------



## Kaedin

I must be "nesting" otherwise I've gone abit crazy! Spend about an hour last night on my hands and knees scrubbing the new wooden floor in babys room to get all the little specs of paint off. 

But it's done now, so just ready waiting for the furniture being delivered on Tuesday :D I'm so excited.


----------



## wavescrash

Third pregnancy and I've never had the nesting instinct lol. Baby just always tends to completely zap me of energy. 

37 weeks today and I have an OB appointment later on. Hoping she'll check me even though baby's still breech. Had a lot of BH and cramps as some plug loss yesterday so curious if I made it to 4cm yet.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had to share what just happened....

I heard a commotion outside my hospital room door at 515 am. I tried to ignore it for a minute or so but the sound was muffled so I couldn't tell if it was talking or fighting. I just so happened to open door just in time to find a lady out there grasping the hand rail and yelling at her dh in Spanish while her water is all over the carpet lol.


Poor guy looked like he saw a ghost. Wish I knew what she was yelling at him. But from the looks of it he was in trouble for something.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Have any of you been in labour before? I've got a lot of pressure down there today and feelings like period pains also a lot of BH baby is moving a lot x


----------



## Paperhearts

So remember I had my sweep yesterday? I was 3cm dilated and 50% effaced. Well I've had contractions and cramping since then which I expected. Some of them were strong enough to wake me in the middle of the night. 

Last night I inserted an EPO capsule. I haven't really done it this pregnancy because I've been afraid of using it. But I figured one capsule couldn't hurt. (It's only the third time I've done it this pg). At 4:45 I woke up and felt like something was leaking a tiny bit and thought "Crap. That stupid oil is leaking". So I got up to go to the bathroom and a HUUUUGE chunk of mucous plug came out. It was seriously as big as my hand. Gross! Just went to the bathroom and had another decent sized chunk with a darkish spot in the center. (Blood?) 

So I'm not sure if it means anything but in 8 pregnancies I've never ever had this happen. My body tends to hold onto it until labor. So obviously my OB is pretty good at performing sweeps because it made something happen! If I go into labor it'll be my sign to vbac I suppose?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Ooh paper hearts it won't be long now !


----------



## wavescrash

So my OB sent me for a growth scan on Monday. I have my weekly appt later today at 1pm where I figured I'd get the results. Well this morning I get a call from the office saying I have a 10am appt for a higher level scan/Doppler with no explanation as to why. My appt was 30 min ago yet I'm still waiting to get called back and STILL have no idea why I needed an immediate, better scan. Hopefully it means my c-section date will get moved up or something.


----------



## Paperhearts

wavescrash said:


> So my OB sent me for a growth scan on Monday. I have my weekly appt later today at 1pm where I figured I'd get the results. Well this morning I get a call from the office saying I have a 10am appt for a higher level scan/Doppler with no explanation as to why. My appt was 30 min ago yet I'm still waiting to get called back and STILL have no idea why I needed an immediate, better scan. Hopefully it means my c-section date will get moved up or something.

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Mii

[email protected] Oh boy I hope everything is okay! I remember they had to book be a second scan asap because baby was moving to much and they didn't get enough pictures.

My legs are soo crampy today. Think I am going to take some tylenol and relax, but after walking more on the treadmill I must say I actually feel great! baby is pretty quiet this morning though.


----------



## xZoeyx

for a few days now, actually over a week I have had a numb right heel, rest of my foot and my left foot/heel are fine but the right heel is completely numb! I've read differing opinions on the reasons. Seems to be a touch of sciatica. 

My back is killing me when I rest, my feet kill if I'm stood too long and last night I got some really sharp low down pains that has me panicking but stopped quickly so okay now! Can't believe I've got approx 4 weeks! It's crazy!


----------



## AC1987

Brandy thats too funny!!


Waves, hope everything is ok :)


AFM... just came back from my appt. i've gained 3 pounds yay!! Down side is all my aches are normal *sigh* and even sadder stuff apparently there is a kid ban going on at my hospital :nope: so my DD won't be able to visit me there when I give birth unless its lifted.


----------



## 44npregnant

Starting week 36. Due March 25.

-- Bump is getting so big! 
-- Baby movements all the time.
-- Baby is Transverse so lots of pain on the right side where head is and I'm having a hard time sleeping. 
-- Sometimes the pain at night is so excruciating I want to go to ER but I don't. :cry:

Hope all you March peeps are doing well.


----------



## MrsHamstra

44npregnant said:


> Starting week 36. Due March 25.
> 
> -- Bump is getting so big!
> -- Baby movements all the time.
> -- Baby is Transverse so lots of pain on the right side where head is and I'm having a hard time sleeping.
> -- Sometimes the pain at night is so excruciating I want to go to ER but I don't. :cry:
> 
> Hope all you March peeps are doing well.



36 and Transverse. I highly recommend you see a chiropractor for an adjustment. The webster method will cause baby to flip head down. It is very effective and may help you sleep.


----------



## loz202

Ac1987 hopefully it is lifted as cant imagine not seeing my ds while in hospital and not letting him see his baby brother.

Well today I have just felt yuck only way to explain it not sure exactly what's making me feel yuck if that makes sense. Didn't want to get out of bed today but due to having a 3 year old obv I couldn't just lie about all day. Now I can't wait till ds bedtime so i can go relax in a bath see if it will help with my back pain. Had mild cramping earlier but think its due to baby being back to back :-( xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Brandy- lol poor guy

Paperhearts- sounds promising!!! :happydance:

wavescrash- hope everything is ok today :hugs:

AC hope it gets lifted. there was a ban for one of my births and it really sucked not being able to see my kids :( i cried a lot

44npregnant- hope baby gets their head down for mama! :hugs:

afm- woke up today to a bunch of plug when i went to pee twice. looking like things are moving in the right direction!! getting excited :dance:


----------



## TCK_Runner

So perhaps a stupid question, but when you lose the mucus plug is it any different than just having a lot of discharge?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yeah it's like jelly blobs - thicker


----------



## Mii

TCK- yes and no lol it is visually different (ie it looks like your vagina has a snotty nose when you wipe lol) but it feels the same as having a lot of discharge.


----------



## TCK_Runner

I've had bits of green snot looking stuff... but I swear I've had discharge that kinda looks like that too! I'm so confused.... lol


----------



## young-mummy

Hope your all doing well! I am 36weeks and 3 days and also have a lot of discharge, my nipples are leaking like mad I'm also having a lot of Braxton hicks and I "had a little feel" and can feel my cervix which feels a open and soft- hope I can hold on untill 37 weeks but knowing my luck I'll get to 42 weeks haha xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

How exciting!! Sounds like things are happening ;) I cant wait to see baby pics and announcements. I realized that I only have about 13 days till they think I will deliver.......


----------



## corrine5

Looks like I'll be induced next Thursday! Nothing came from my sweep:( only the rest of my plug with some blood in it.. so maybe its the start of Something but I doubt it.


----------



## StarlitHome

Bit achy around the hips and back today and a few BH going on but all-in-all feeling pretty good! My cold is _almost_ gone and the weather has improved a lot (was humid and overcast and just GROSS) so that helps.
36 weeks now, just trying to enjoy these last few days where we are a family of 3 :)


----------



## Mii

Ive had zero BH today, havent lost a smig of my plug and baby is moving like crazy lol I feel like I will be one of the last to make that birth announcement :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I don't know mii, nothings happening here either apart from a naughty breach baby, no bh, no plug loss na da .. which im quite happy with at the moment (not including the breach bit )


----------



## TCK_Runner

I get tons of BH... is that a good sign?


----------



## sparklycat

Well I saw the consultant and I'm being induced next Thursday :( so she has one week to get her lazy butt in gear and come out naturally!! I want a waterbirth!!! lol.

Am ramping up the things to get baby out, went for a super spicy chilli dish at wagamama's tonight, went for a walk and am sat here drinking raspberry leaft tea and trying my best to eat 6 dates (it's quite hard!!). Got some Clary Sage to put in the bath too x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

good luck sparklycat !!


----------



## AC1987

So I asked one of the midwives.. (I go to a clinic where they are on rotation) anyways I asked if the baby was head down.. as I don't know why but it feels sideways to me... so I was expecting her to check only she just looked at my notes and said that my last appt the baby was head down so it is now too.. only I was like 31 weeks at my last appt..


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugggggggh heartburn helllllllllll why won't this baby drop already and give me some relief :( :(


----------



## LisK

TCK_Runner said:


> I get tons of BH... is that a good sign?

I have been getting tons since 36 weeks and they don't seem to be doing anything except annoying the crap out of me.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

AC1987 said:


> So I asked one of the midwives.. (I go to a clinic where they are on rotation) anyways I asked if the baby was head down.. as I don't know why but it feels sideways to me... so I was expecting her to check only she just looked at my notes and said that my last appt the baby was head down so it is now too.. only I was like 31 weeks at my last appt..

Wth? She could tell baby's position by looking at your notes wow she is special pmsl !!! So she didn't even check you ?


----------



## TCK_Runner

Mrs Doddy said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> So I asked one of the midwives.. (I go to a clinic where they are on rotation) anyways I asked if the baby was head down.. as I don't know why but it feels sideways to me... so I was expecting her to check only she just looked at my notes and said that my last appt the baby was head down so it is now too.. only I was like 31 weeks at my last appt..
> 
> Wth? She could tell baby's position by looking at your notes wow she is special pmsl !!! So she didn't even check you ?Click to expand...


I agree, that is seriously messed up she didn't even bother checking. Geesh. What are you paying for if not that?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

What training did she have - doesn't she know jtt babies can tun at anytomr including in labour !?


----------



## Mii

AC @ thats really weird... my OB didn't check if baby was head down at my 34week appointment but I also forgot to ask her to check lol but the fact that you asked and all she did was check the notes ... she must be new lmfao especially if she doesn't realize babies can turn. 

cant believe that starting next week Ill finally be seeing my OB weekly. 
Also, OH has all next week off from school so Ill be doing everything I can (sexy time, walking and lots of bouncing) to try and get baby out while hes off!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

When I have asked about Baby's position, my midwives and NPs have gotten all up all over my belly, feeling for his arms and chest and legs and such... Babies flip!


----------



## AC1987

I think because they don't really consider it necessary to check this early so thats why she didn't bother, haha thankfully I get a different midwife for my next appt.


----------



## LaDY

Do any of you ladies get sharp striking pains in your lower back? I don't know whats going on but its really painful :( x


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC1987 said:


> I think because they don't really consider it necessary to check this early so thats why she didn't bother, haha thankfully I get a different midwife for my next appt.

It's just weird since you're paying that she wouldnt use her education to give you a correct answer. I could read your notes and tell you it was head down last time :haha:

I am grumpy like that though and would have said that to her. Boy people shouldnt mess with me while I am pregnant hah :dohh:


----------



## azure girl

Haha, you just shouldn't mess with pregnant ladies in general, brandy! :) I tore into someone for skipping my husband several times when the queue specifically said he was next a few months back. Probably scared the crap out of the poor girl I told off...and yet I was right! AC, she sounds like a ding dong of a midwife, it is her job to assess these things if you ask.


----------



## Mii

AC1987 said:


> I think because they don't really consider it necessary to check this early so thats why she didn't bother, haha thankfully I get a different midwife for my next appt.


true and if baby was breech or something, he/she could always turn before your next appointment (which is why I wasn't to upset when I forgot to ask at my 34 week appointment lol) but praying that he is head down on monday because by the feel of it he has NO room left lmfao :haha: 
hope baby is head down for you too at your next appointment :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

So the ultrasound I had this morning was a biophysical profile. They got all the baby's measurements and monitored the blood flow through the cord/organs/placenta and monitored baby's breathing. She's estimated to weigh 5lbs 3oz (and measuring 15 days behind) which is only in the 7th percentile. Below the 10th percentile, they start talking about IUGR (intrauterine growth restriction) however since Leah looks otherwise normal and healthy, they just expect her to be a healthy yet small baby. 

Normally they'd recommend a repeat scan like this one in 3 weeks to see how she grows in that span but since my c-section is booked in 15 days, they're just going to have me come in for biophysical profile ultrasounds twice a week until I deliver.

After the ultrasound, I had my regular weekly OB appointment, gained a pound since last week (35 lbs total), BP & Leah's heart rate were normal, still only 3cm dilated which is REALLY annoying given the cramping and contractions I've been having. Unless anything changes, I go back next Friday & then that's it until my c-section date on March 6th.

While we were out shopping, a friend I went to high school with who was due 5 days before me, posted on FB that she had her baby on Monday, weighing 6lbs 6oz so that really annoyed me. Especially after finding out there's no change to my cervix. Oh well...


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC- Since they dont think it's necessary to check their position ask them if it's necessary for you to pay their bill?


----------



## ~Brandy~

wavescrash said:


> So the ultrasound I had this morning was a biophysical profile. They got all the baby's measurements and monitored the blood flow through the cord/organs/placenta and monitored baby's breathing. She's estimated to weigh 5lbs 3oz (and measuring 15 days behind) which is only in the 7th percentile. Below the 10th percentile, they start talking about IUGR (intrauterine growth restriction) however since Leah looks otherwise normal and healthy, they just expect her to be a healthy yet small baby.
> 
> Normally they'd recommend a repeat scan like this one in 3 weeks to see how she grows in that span but since my c-section is booked in 15 days, they're just going to have me come in for biophysical profile ultrasounds twice a week until I deliver.
> 
> After the ultrasound, I had my regular weekly OB appointment, gained a pound since last week (35 lbs total), BP & Leah's heart rate were normal, still only 3cm dilated which is REALLY annoying given the cramping and contractions I've been having. Unless anything changes, I go back next Friday & then that's it until my c-section date on March 6th.
> 
> While we were out shopping, a friend I went to high school with who was due 5 days before me, posted on FB that she had her baby on Monday, weighing 6lbs 6oz so that really annoyed me. Especially after finding out there's no change to my cervix. Oh well...


IUGR can be scary but since you're 37W along I am sure it will be just fine. With the monitoring and such you will probably deliver early and all with be great :)


----------



## BaniVani

Hello Ladies! Some of you I know from other threads :) 

Joining this thread today--my *due date is March 4*
First baby and it's a boy
Had a checkup today and baby seems to be
very comfortable in his man cave--no signs of prelabor.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Back in hospital uggh was only home for 5 hours... They aren't sure what's going on BP is low but peeing blood, blurry vision, massive swelling


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugh! Sounds rough Brandy... maybe you'll be having those kiddos sooner rather than later because I doubt they'd let you keep this up for much longer.


----------



## Paperhearts

In L&D ladies. At a 6 last they checked. My last labor and delivery was horrific and I'm still worried about the prolapse so I did opt for an epi. I'm very comfortable and excited to see my little boy! Wish me luck ladies, I'll update when I can! :)


----------



## sarahsexy57

Good luck paper hearts x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Good luck paper hearts - good idea about the epi !


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, good luck paper hearts.


----------



## nfo1976

Good luck paper hearts and hugs to brandy,hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for you paper!


----------



## nfo1976

Off topic I know but mum is now in hospital:(.(for anyone that hasnt read previous she is terminally ill)sitting here worried sick that shes going downhill so fast:(.going in to see her soon.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck paperhearts! 

nfo1976 - I hope she hangs in there for a bit longer but either way I'm sure she's happy and loves you all very much. Stay strong!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Contractions now every 2-3 minutes they are trying to stop them to figure out what else is going on. Plus it's the doctor on call so my docs coming in the morning


----------



## LaDY

Good luck paperhearts! x


----------



## sparklycat

Good luck PH!! I will be following your labour thread with interest :)

Has anyone else found that their Braxton Hicks have stopped?? I had so many last week, and was convinced it was labour last Thursday, but since the weekend I've not really had any at all....? x


----------



## AC1987

wow so much happening!! Good luck paperhearts :flower:

Nfo I'm sorry I hope your mom hangs in there!

Brandy.. yiikes how scary to pee blood :nope:


----------



## Lizzybee

Hey everyone, im 38 weeks and feeling queasy again. Also i have oedema in my legs and hands as well as at bottom of bump. Bp is low so mw not worried about pre eclampsia but she wants me to rest. However i feel better when moving around and doing stuff. The numbness goes away and so does the nausea. It hurts to elevate my legs as bump is in the way and if i lay flat i feel really sick and dizzy. In fact i just cant sit still. If anyone has any tips to try i'd love to hear them.


----------



## Helzy

It seems as though it's all go in this thread today! 

Good luck, paperhearts :flower: Positive energy being sent in your direction. 

So sorry to hear your news nfo. Think positively, and stay strong. :flower:


I feel like I'm going to be pregnant until next Christmas at this rate. :( After the changes last week - the aches and pains, the cramps, changes in my appetite and changes in toilet habits - I thought it was my body taking a nice slow trip towards the end goal in a few weeks, but today and the past couple of days, I just feel as though i'm going backwards! Spud has been head down for the past few weeks, but from what I'm feeling, I think he's trans again! I know he could be like this until i'm in labour and then turn, or he could turn tomorrow and stay that way, but it doesn't feel like progress at all. 

I know, I know, I still have ages until I need to think about these things, but.. pffffft. :shrug:


----------



## loz202

Good luck paperhearts x


----------



## momofone08

Good luck paper hearts!!!


----------



## wavescrash

sparklycat said:


> Good luck PH!! I will be following your labour thread with interest :)
> 
> Has anyone else found that their Braxton Hicks have stopped?? I had so many last week, and was convinced it was labour last Thursday, but since the weekend I've not really had any at all....? x

Ugh I wish. I've been having so many the last several days. I wish they'd stop lol.


----------



## Mii

oooo paperhearts I cant wait to see pictures and read your birth story!!! can't believe that in only 9 days its our month !!! 

I really haven't felt like myself this morning. Im not sure if its because I put highlights in my friends hair (so the fumes from the lightener) or what but I just feel blah (more then usual lol) also I woke up last night to cramps but I wouldn't even count them as BH because I had no tightening in my belly. Just crampy feeling :shrug:


----------



## StarlitHome

90% positive I've started loosing my mucus plug!! :happydance: anything that shows me all these BH and contractions and uncomfortableness is actually DOING something makes me happy :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

nfo- hope she is ok!

Brandy- yikes! keep us updated hun 

StarlitHome- yay :dance:

paperhearts!!!!- praying for a smooth delivery. good idea with the epi :flower:


----------



## Mii

StarlitHome said:


> 90% positive I've started loosing my mucus plug!! :happydance: anything that shows me all these BH and contractions and uncomfortableness is actually DOING something makes me happy :thumbup:

yay :dance:
I know you can loos your plug for some time before anything actual happens but fingers crossed this means things are on there way for you! :flower:


----------



## Kaedin

Been feeling rubbish again today, still feeling sick and nauseous :( Been like this the last few days, so feel like my Hyperemesis is coming back, and it's making me feel pretty miserable.

Been getting alot of pain and pressure really low in my bump. I think my little girl is moving further down into my pelvis. Been getting period pain type feelings. Least I know I don't have too long to go before I get to meet my little one


----------



## AC1987

I feel gross.. but I think its from over doing it this morning, I vacuumed and did a buncha laundry.


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm feeling absolutely exhausted today, I know I've done to much but had the urge to do it all! I've bleached the doors and walls, I've done a load of washng and 3 hours of standing to do the ironing! I haven't even got round to hoovering but I need to do that, just put our dinner on so I'm chilling out a bit now. I've been getting a lot of pressure down below, period type pains but not to painful and the feeling of trapped wind that actually makes me want to cry with pain as it is twice as painful as normal trapped wind type feeling. I have had a lot of CM. I hope it isn't going to be to long now!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hmmm am I the only one that feels ok ?! Lol is this a sign of an overdue baby ?!


----------



## honeyprayer

Mrs Doddy said:


> Hmmm am I the only one that feels ok ?! Lol is this a sign of an overdue baby ?!

Nope lol I'm with you! I feel fine :) I get the occasional cramp or feelings of pressure but only if I stand too long. Other than that, fine! Lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

I'm feeling OK today, just a bit tired. I had that horrible heartburn last night and couldn't sleep most of 4-8:30AM. Luckily fell asleep at 8:30AM and was able to sleep til 11AM! But now I'm worried because it hasn't been a very active movement day, mostly just squirming and a few movements or small kicks. I always get worried when she's like this... but then my tummy feels tight, like she's growing and pushing me out if you know what I mean?


----------



## Mii

I read that once you are closer to your due date (usually between 36-39 weeks) your body actually starts to absorb the amniotic fluid which might make it seem like your bump might become smaller and babies movement might not seem as strong (or you might notice baby rolls/pushes out more but doesnt kick or punch as much)


----------



## young-mummy

I've now lost my plug... Didn't loose it until In labour with my son. Baby really active too any one else lost plug yet?


----------



## TCK_Runner

Mii said:


> I read that once you are closer to your due date (usually between 36-39 weeks) your body actually starts to absorb the amniotic fluid which might make it seem like your bump might become smaller and babies movement might not seem as strong (or you might notice baby rolls/pushes out more but doesnt kick or punch as much)

Hmmm that definitely would make sense. I feel like I have to drink a lot more water these days and not until the evening (when I'm retaining the most water usually) does she move a bit more. She has the hiccups right now, just had dinner about an hour ago and drank a bunch of water - when she gets hiccups she gets super squirmy and moves her ass around!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Just about to have a nice fat dinner then nil by mouth for tommorow going in for 9am I'm going to feel I'll not having eaten for that long .. Then an hour of monitoring before they do the ecv then prob won't be able to eat until they are happy to let me go , it's going to be a long morning and hope it will be worth it !!


----------



## roonsma

I feel like poop too! Achey, tired, periody, trapped wind, blah blah blah :haha:

I'm booked in for an ecv on monday. More worried about the nil by mouth than the procedure tbh. Ms is still a pig for me :sick:

Need to get my arse in gear and get my bag sorted after a nice bath x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

roonsma said:


> I feel like poop too! Achey, tired, periody, trapped wind, blah blah blah :haha:
> 
> I'm booked in for an ecv on monday. More worried about the nil by mouth than the procedure tbh. Ms is still a pig for me :sick:
> 
> Need to get my arse in gear and get my bag sorted after a nice bath x

Good luck ! I have chocolate packed for as soon as I can et then prob stop and get some lunch after


----------



## wavescrash

I've had a lot of BH since waking up this morning and felt generally crampy on & off. Woke up from a nap feeling nauseous and had some bloody streaks when I wiped after going pee. It's probably absolutely nothing but I'm hoping it turns into something lol.


----------



## roonsma

Good luck again doddy! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

roonsma and doddy- hope it goes well! 

waves- I would love to have some symptoms like that. I did some pumping/nipple stim, breathed some clary sage, and bounced on my ball. not even one contraction. nothing!!!


----------



## sarahsexy57

What is clary sage? X


----------



## Mii

Ive been feeling crampy again with some BH but I dont think id chalk it up to anything but you never know lol might be the early eaaaarly start of something? Lol 

fingers crossed for you Doddy and wave!!! 

[email protected] I hope you see some progress soon with all what you're doing! (I completely forgot about nipple stimulation lol think Ill be doing some pumping next week to see if it does anything!) I have a date with a friend though to get measurements for my brides maid dress (I have no idea WHY they want my measurements right now when Ill be giving birth in less then a month what w/e lol) and we are also going to take my son to see Frozen so Im kinda hoping baby holds off until after tuesday :haha: or until tuesday night lmfao

Is it weird that as much as I want baby to come early (next week) Im kinda hoping he holds off until March? lol I dont know why but I really want him to be born in march lol (my mom wants him to be born in Feb because she has a pandora bracelette with all of our birth stones on it and my brother has a birthday in march so she wants a Feb birth stone to put on there lmfao plus she and her friend are looking to book a vacation in march after I give birth so the sooner I give birth the sooner she can book her vacation :roll:


----------



## AC1987

omg my appetite is insane today.. I cannot stop eating!! But thats a good thing for me since I'm trying to gain weight... but I can't seem to cook fast enough :haha:


----------



## TCK_Runner

re: my earlier posts about movement. Just kidding. She decided to wake up just as I'm going to bed... preparing me for times ahead, I guess. Le sigh. At least I know she's OK!


----------



## AC1987

TCK I see you are 37 weeks now? congrats on being full term :D :thumbup: 
I get nervous sometimes when I don't feel movement, I kinda forget that they soon start to have little naps at this stage.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yep! Full-term. :D I keep going back and forth between wanting pregnancy to be over and done with and knowing how much stuff I need to accomplish in the next few weeks! Feels overwhelming.


----------



## Mii

Not sure if this means things are going to start happening soon or Im just wishful thinking but Ive noticed today/tonight my boobs have been leaking a lot more and every time I notice they've leaked I get a BH along with cramps. Ive only gotten about 3-4 so far but I mean hey if this means labor is on its way in the next few days/week or so Im okay with that! lol


----------



## AC1987

I think I will actually be ok with waiting til I'm 38-39 weeks before going into labour.. however I say that now.. who knows what I'll say in the next 2 weeks :haha: I think its more I just do NOT feel ready :shrug:
No car seat yet, no where for baby to sleep, my DD only slept on someone the first 2 months of her life so I guess everyone else but me doesn't see it as a problem as they say the next baby will be exactly the same.. but I don't know.. :dohh:


----------



## Mii

besides needing a few swaddling blankets/burping blankets and some more diapers I am so ready to get this baby out :haha: I keep telling him "if you are ready, you come on out when you want to."


----------



## mah0113

Hello ladies--35 weeks today :) have a growth scan next week...kind of worried as I've been bad with my sugars :(


----------



## kaelysmom

I have my csection next friday and im feeling both happy and sad that verysoon i wont be pregnant anymore. This is probably our last so i wont ever experience all the wonderful things about pregnancy again but at the same time i am so ready to meet my baby. Anybody else feel this.way?


----------



## Mii

[email protected] I understand how you feel lol I know its going to be 10xs harder with a newborn and a toddler but I am just so uncomfortable and in such miserable moods I think it will be better for me and my family once baby is here lol Ill hopefully start to feel more like myself soon after haha

is it bad that there is still apart of me that hopes that the ultrasounds where wrong and Ill be part of that like 0.5% of people who are told the wrong gender lol I mean I know that probably wont be the case and I know I will love my baby boy but I always though I would be like everyone else in my family. One boy, one girl lol


----------



## waiting4damon

kaelysmom-I feel the same way you do. This will be my last baby, because unless labor begins prior to Friday March 7-the date of my scheduled c-section, I will have had two c-sections. Any more than that is not okay with me. So, if this baby comes via cesarean, I will be done having children for my own sense of safety. 

If you don't mind me asking, why did you personally choose a repeat c-section?

I know in some small ways that I will miss being pregnant; but I also know that I am so so so very excited to meet my baby! I have begged my husband for this baby since October 2011, so I have waited quite a while to see her sweet little face.

Growth scan tomorrow.
Repeat c-section in 14 days! Ahhhhh.


----------



## Ganton

It's 4am here and I feel rough. I've had a cold for nearly a week, which I thought was getting better, until it moved onto my chest a couple if days a go. It's making it really hard to sleep as my head just feels blocked up and my chest feels tight.

To add to that, I've had a couple of trickles down my leg when I've been getting up through the night. I've never had issues with this before, but I wouldn't be surprised if I've lost a bit of control with all the coughing I've been doing. I've also had some stomach cramps that make me feel like I need to go to the loo, but then nothing! At 38+2, I'm wondering if the trickles could be start of waters.

Finally, I've started to feel a bit shivery and feverish. This could easily be to do with some sort of sinus or chest infection, so I know I need to get checked out, but I'm not sure whether to go to doctor for my chest, or whether I should be going to maternity unit to check if waters are slowly going and if that's causing any fever issues? Where would you start?


----------



## Mii

Id def go see if its your waters because if it has been and you've got an infection it could be what is causing you to become feverish


----------



## blessedmomma

sarahsexy57 said:


> What is clary sage? X

its an oil that is supposed to help prepare for labor and can help contractions and relaxation during labor.



Mii said:


> Ive been feeling crampy again with some BH but I dont think id chalk it up to anything but you never know lol might be the early eaaaarly start of something? Lol
> 
> fingers crossed for you Doddy and wave!!!
> 
> [email protected] I hope you see some progress soon with all what you're doing! (I completely forgot about nipple stimulation lol think Ill be doing some pumping next week to see if it does anything!) I have a date with a friend though to get measurements for my brides maid dress (I have no idea WHY they want my measurements right now when Ill be giving birth in less then a month what w/e lol) and we are also going to take my son to see Frozen so Im kinda hoping baby holds off until after tuesday :haha: or until tuesday night lmfao
> 
> Is it weird that as much as I want baby to come early (next week) Im kinda hoping he holds off until March? lol I dont know why but I really want him to be born in march lol (my mom wants him to be born in Feb because she has a pandora bracelette with all of our birth stones on it and my brother has a birthday in march so she wants a Feb birth stone to put on there lmfao plus she and her friend are looking to book a vacation in march after I give birth so the sooner I give birth the sooner she can book her vacation :roll:

my nips are so very sore all it did was make it worse. probably wont do it again. :( I did get some colostrum out, which was odd lol. I keep going back and forth. during the day I think ok LO, whenever you are ready. then the later the day gets I think, not tonight let mama sleep :haha: but I also want her to wait til at least this weekend. one of mine has his birthday tomorrow and it would be nice if they had their own birthdays.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Okay, I've had a rotten nights sleep, I've been wide awake since 4am but obviously had to get up several times to go to the toilet. I've got period type cramping going down my legs. I can also smell women's perfume. I know this is going to sound strange but that is what originally woke me up. I have this perfume in a drawer downstairs and I haven't used it in weeks... Why can I all of a sudden smell it so strongly now!!! Anyway, I'm sat here with a cuppa going to try to keep my feet up for a couple of hours xx


----------



## kaelysmom

waiting4damon said:


> kaelysmom-I feel the same way you do. This will be my last baby, because unless labor begins prior to Friday March 7-the date of my scheduled c-section, I will have had two c-sections. Any more than that is not okay with me. So, if this baby comes via cesarean, I will be done having children for my own sense of safety.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why did you personally choose a repeat c-section?
> 
> I know in some small ways that I will miss being pregnant; but I also know that I am so so so very excited to meet my baby! I have begged my husband for this baby since October 2011, so I have waited quite a while to see her sweet little face.
> 
> Growth scan tomorrow.
> Repeat c-section in 14 days! Ahhhhh.

Well with my second pregnancy my dr pretty much scared me into thinking me and my baby would die if i had a vbac. So i chose a repeat section and since this is now my third baby nobody would let me have a vba2c so third section it is. But bright side is i have a new dr that is much nicer lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yeah, I won't miss being pregnant. Oh yes it's quite the "unique experience every woman should feel" blah blah blah it's not for me. I will be about a billion times happier when I have a healthy new baby in my arms.


----------



## lov3hat3

Anyone else growing a baby with a big head? :haha:
I had a growth scan at 29 weeks due to FH measuring ahead, just to check for extra fluid etc. Babys head and abdomen measured 94 and 93 percentile. I measured fine at my 34w appointment but midwife said she probably wanted another growth scan just in case. 36w appointment measured ahead again so she wanted to get a scan just to check his head and abdomen again as i'm quite small so she said if they were still at the higher end of the scale then she wouldn't want me to go too overdue. Babys head measured 97, and his abdomen just over 95. And his estimated weight is already 7lbs 11oz. I know how wrong they can be but it still doesn't stop me from worrying :haha: My son didn't come until 40+5 so im worried im going to go overdue and they are going to want to induce me. He isn't engaged at all either so now im worrying that he never will because his heads too big :dohh:


----------



## Kaedin

I had a scan at 32 weeks, they didn't tell me any measurements except babys tummy, which measured spot on the 50th centile.

But then at a midwife appointment at 34 weeks she said baby was a "good size" and I said I hope not too big, and she said "well....they will monitor it" which has made me worry baby is growing too big


----------



## ClaireJ23

I would try not to worry too much about a larger than average baby (half of all babies, lol). 

This is an interesting website. 
https://evidencebasedbirth.com/evidence-for-induction-or-c-section-for-big-baby/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaedin

Ahh thats pretty interesting.

I just worry, I have quite a small frame and worry that baby will not fit out! Really don't want to labour for 14 hours then need a c-sect. to fit her out


----------



## sparklycat

So in operation 'get baby out before thursday' I bounced around on my ball loads and smelt clary sage all day, then had a bath with it in. Ate some dates and had sex lol. Doesn't seem to have worked though!! No cramping :(

x


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm only just starting my birth plan as well today... I'm so unorganised!!


----------



## Kaedin

I still don't have a "birth plan" I think my plan is see what happens on the day I go into labour


----------



## sarahsexy57

I wasn't going to do one as I just want to do it naturally I have only decided to do one now because I want to make sure that certain things are done the way I want, for example I want a lot of skin to skin contact after birth and I don't want any visitors whilst I'm in labour or after birth unless myself and my partner agree at that time. Xxx


----------



## AC1987

My birth plan is more what I hope to happen, however I'm open to other things as you never know how its gonna go, its more I want things to be discussed with me before it happening.


I'm getting nervous now that March is approaching..


----------



## Kaedin

I wish we could fast forward time to near the end of march. I want this pregnancy finished with and just have my little girl here


----------



## Eltjuh

Now that I'm 38 weeks I want to start doing some eviction tactics, like dtd.... unfortunately I have thrush which I'll have to treat first before I can.... Don't wanna give it to hubby (again) and he'd probably wonder why if we'd use a condom! Not to mention that it needs treating anyway... just feel like it comes back all the time whenever I've treated it!


----------



## Helzy

Currently sat scaring myself by thinking that in one week and six days, my little boy will be full term and could potentially be here. It definitely puts it all into perspective!

I've got so much to do, so I'm quite thankful that he's staying put and seems quite comfy. ;) I didn't think I had barely anything, but now that I've sat and thought about it, I've scared myself! I'm not doing a birth plan, as I want to keep my options very open, but I do want it noted that I desperately want OH to cut the cord. Since I mentioned it to him, he seems so excited to be able to do something (as opposed to just standing there watching me do all the work), so I really, really want him to be able to do it. Is this allowed at all hospitals? I think he'd be very disappointed if he wasn't able to. I think it would be a great start to bonding. 
Other than that? Well, I absolutely demolished the kitchen and now it looks wonderful. OH had a confrontation with his mother to tell her to keep it clean now and tidy up after herself, because it's not exactly difficult to put things away or wipe up crumbs. She was a bit miffed that he actually told her straight out, but so far she's listened. Since then my thighs have been killing me, but at least it's done. Now it's just the rest of the house to clean... 

We need to bring the cupboard and baskets of clothes upstairs, clean everything in them, sort out the moses basket and bedding, sort out our own room and find space for the moses basket (our room is titchy!), finish the bags to go in the car, get nipple cream! (I forgot about nipple cream!).... There is so damn much, and I can't for the life of me remember everything! When I come to writing it down, I forget what it is I wanted to write. Baby brain is an understatement!


----------



## Kaedin

I've not really thought if my partner wants to cut the cord. I'm looking to donate my cord blood so unsure if it needs to be cut by the specialist donor person..will need to find that out so I know. Unsure if I can get the jag to deliver the placenta as well because of this.

but the donor blood people are going to phone me in the next few weeks so they will go into more detail for me


----------



## sharan

Well I had a bloody show this morning and it has been there pretty much every time I visit the loo and wipe. I also felt and was actually sick this morning. I know baby is definitely engaged as my heartburn is pretty much non existent and I'm finding it difficult to walk. I just hope that it's all sign of things progressing!


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've just stated in my birth plan that i want my partner to be involved as much as possible and for everything to be explained to him. I personally dont want any visitors whatsoever as I want the first day or so to be bonding time between us and our baby. Ive also stated that I want to be free to try anything available and to only have pain relief if i feel it is necessary. Also if my life or babys life is in danger then to do whatever is necessary to care for us in the best way possible. Just little things nothing really about the birth. 

Ive got really painful wind type of feeling at the front of my belly and belly keeps going very hard. Its actually making me feel like i want to cry, Had a bit of diarhoea as well this morning. I'm hoping this is all a good sign. Baby is moving a lot.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sarahsexy57 said:


> I've just stated in my birth plan that i want my partner to be involved as much as possible and for everything to be explained to him. I personally dont want any visitors whatsoever as I want the first day or so to be bonding time between us and our baby. Ive also stated that I want to be free to try anything available and to only have pain relief if i feel it is necessary. Also if my life or babys life is in danger then to do whatever is necessary to care for us in the best way possible. Just little things nothing really about the birth.
> 
> Ive got really painful wind type of feeling at the front of my belly and belly keeps going very hard. Its actually making me feel like i want to cry, Had a bit of diarhoea as well this morning. I'm hoping this is all a good sign. Baby is moving a lot.

Sounds like every labor I have had. The hardening and pain that is.


----------



## sarahsexy57

it keeps easing off, I have had this for a couple of days now. When it happens i know about it other than that just extremley uncomfortable xx


----------



## Mii

cramping went away last night but its *kind* of back this morning. (I also took a tylenol last night for pelvic pain so that might have masked the cramping a bit while I slept) I actually slept amazing last night!!! only woke up once! lol it was beautiful but OH is going to be here for the next few days and I am dreading having to share my bed with him :haha: I sleep so much better when I have the bed to myself. Lol


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Ecv today didn't work so c section is booked in


----------



## Kaedin

sorry to hear it didn't work. Baby must be really comfy in there! When is your c-section booked?


----------



## JessPape

We are due the 19th of March but will be having a csection the 14th, just wanted to come in and say good luck!


----------



## nfo1976

Thanks for all your thoughts,not read back as been at the hospital
for 36 hours.mum passed away at 12.20 today:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:.oscar will not get to meet his lovely granny.love you always mum


----------



## loz202

Well I had my 36 week check today and baby isnt back to back any more but she did say with it being my 2nd baby can move about a lot more so there is a chance it could turn again. Also got bloods taken as I mentioned about itchy feet and hands at night so just need to wait on them coming back. Baby is engaged but not anymore than it was 2 weeks ago was hoping that all the pressure I had been getting meant baby had moved further down. Xx


----------



## Ganton

I'm so sorry to hear that, nfo. Thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Mii

nfo @ :hugs: :hug: Im so sorry to hear your mom has passed, I hope it was peaceful for her. Im sure she will always be watching over you and your little ones even if you can't see her :flower:
You and your family are in my thoughts<3


----------



## nfo1976

Mii said:


> nfo @ :hugs: :hug: Im so sorry to hear your mom has passed, I hope it was peaceful for her. Im sure she will always be watching over you and your little ones even if you can't see her :flower:
> You and your family are in my thoughts<3

Thank you.telling my kids is one of the hardest things ive ever done.my heart is breaking.


----------



## sarahsexy57

NFO- I'm so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you and your family. If you ever want to chat, I'm only an inbox away xxx


----------



## AC1987

Awwww nfo I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

aww nfo1976...im so so sorry hun...thinking of you and your family. Takecare hun xx


----------



## Kaedin

Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## mommybeach

is anyone having their second baby and been told that their baby has started to engage?


----------



## honeyprayer

So sorry for your loss nfo :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

mommybeach said:


> is anyone having their second baby and been told that their baby has started to engage?

Yup, I was told at my last appointment that his head is really low, in my notes it says 2/5ths palpable, so that means 3/5ths engaged.... She even had to check several times to make sure it was definitely his head cause it was so low!


----------



## StarlitHome

mommybeach said:


> is anyone having their second baby and been told that their baby has started to engage?

Yep! My boy is RIGHT THERE and has been for over a week now...


----------



## AC1987

I've been told that the baby is lower now but the midwife didn't really check, so I will ask the dif midwife at my next appt :thumbup:


----------



## azure girl

NFO, so sad...:hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts.
Lov3hat3, my boy is measuring two weeks ahead on his head circumference! I know big heads don't run on my side of the family...but DH's mom had all her babies c section, so he has no idea if he has a big head family or not...makes me nervous since I am a petite girl.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Oh nfo, there really are no words... deepest condolences and lots and lots of hugs to you and your family in this difficult time. She will be there will you in spirit and through memories always, don't forget that. Remember the good times. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Huge hugs nfo xxxx


----------



## Ganton

mommybeach said:


> is anyone having their second baby and been told that their baby has started to engage?

This is my 2nd baby, but it's not engaged yet. It was 3/5ths palpable at my 37 week appointment, and feels like it's moved up again since then. I've got my 39 week appointment next week, so I'm hoping for some good progress over the next few days.


----------



## Mii

I have no idea if baby is engaged lol but from all the lightening crotch, BH and cramping Ive been having lately and having to walk with my legs closed so it doesn't feel like baby is about to fall out, Id say there is a good chance that yes, hes engaged :haha:


----------



## roonsma

nfo1976 said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts,not read back as been at the hospital
> for 36 hours.mum passed away at 12.20 today:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:.oscar will not get to meet his lovely granny.love you always mum

I'm so sorry :cry: you'll have lots of lovely things to tell Oscar about his granny, fond memories to share :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

nfo- :hugs2: praying for you and your family


----------



## mah0113

:hugs: nfo. so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## janeydee

NFO - so sorry for your loss.

I had my 38 WK appt and baby still isn't engaged. They said that the lightening crotch I've been getting is more than likely the baby's head going in and out again.
I asked about a sweep and she said not until my due date...... In 2 was.

Just hope I don't get that far and don't need to go.


----------



## LaDY

at which appointment did you all find out if baby was engaged or not?...I have no idea if my baby is?? x


----------



## StarlitHome

I had my 36-week checkup this week and I don't think my midwife used the actual word "engaged" - she did a cervix check by my request and said I was 1cm dilated, soft, and that his head was _right_ there, which is why I am feeling so much pressure.


----------



## janeydee

LaDY said:


> at which appointment did you all find out if baby was engaged or not?...I have no idea if my baby is?? x

My midwife checked at my 36 and 38 wk appt and so far my lovely ds isnt.... but as hes my 2nd he may not until I go I to labour.


----------



## LaDY

Its strange as they haven't checked me at all, instead last week I had a mrsa swab thing iykwim?


----------



## Eltjuh

I found out at my 38 week appointment... 
Just hope that since second babies don't tend to engage early or until labour it means that he won't be late, or AS late as my first was!


----------



## Mii

was the swab for Strep B? Im getting that done on monday at my 36 week appointment. Im going to ask her to see if Im dilated at all too but she usually wont check until 37 weeks


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lady- I just found out while I was in the hospital at 34W that my Twin A is engaged. A dead give away that the baby is descending and or engaging is the feeling of pressure on your cervix and bladder.. it also gets much harder to walk since they have shoved their head inbetween the bones hehe.
NFO- I am very very sorry for your loss. I hope that your baby helps to feel the void as well as your time so that you do not feel the effects as badly while mourning. Please keep in mind though that depression is much worse after delivery so seek help and or counseling if you&#8217;re feeling down since you have a ton on your plate.
AFM- Some of this is redundant I am sure so I am sorry if you have read it more than once&#8230;

I am now home from the hospital waiting for the babies to give me a sign to go back and deliver. Since we live so close the doctors have let me leave to wait it out at home. I just finished another 3 days in the hospital contracting but no progression. I am 1 CM dilated 30% effaced both babies are now head down&#8230; Baby A is 3/5ths engaged. I had emergency surgery to remove my cerclage as well as have a camera inserted into my bladder. My bladder was all clear so that does tell them it&#8217;s is my kidneys and most likely stones. They and I refused to do a CT to determine if and how many till babies are born. I had a kidney infection but was still peeing blood once the infection was gone so we are just riding it out now&#8230; Since there shouldn&#8217;t be a risk to the babies with my pain level and such right now. 
If I do hold out delivery and make it to 35W on Tuesday I have an appt to have another full anatomy scan to see what the babies are weighing/measuring now. They were about 5lbs at the last scan on 2/4 so were hoping they haven&#8217;t slowed their growth yet. I am REALLY trying to get to the point I can have a vaginal delivery as well as keep them out of the NICU.
I have completed the round of steroids last night so as of tonight the steroids should be in effect and start maturing the babies lungs in the event I do deliver early.
That&#8217;s my novel if you made it through readin all that you&#8217;re a trooper!


----------



## nfo1976

Thanks for your thoughtful message.at the moment everything is just a blur to be honest.good to hear yiu are home and I hope the babies hang in there so they are very healthy for delivery.


~Brandy~ said:


> Lady- I just found out while I was in the hospital at 34W that my Twin A is engaged. A dead give away that the baby is descending and or engaging is the feeling of pressure on your cervix and bladder.. it also gets much harder to walk since they have shoved their head inbetween the bones hehe.
> NFO- I am very very sorry for your loss. I hope that your baby helps to feel the void as well as your time so that you do not feel the effects as badly while mourning. Please keep in mind though that depression is much worse after delivery so seek help and or counseling if youre feeling down since you have a ton on your plate.
> AFM- Some of this is redundant I am sure so I am sorry if you have read it more than once
> 
> I am now home from the hospital waiting for the babies to give me a sign to go back and deliver. Since we live so close the doctors have let me leave to wait it out at home. I just finished another 3 days in the hospital contracting but no progression. I am 1 CM dilated 30% effaced both babies are now head down Baby A is 3/5ths engaged. I had emergency surgery to remove my cerclage as well as have a camera inserted into my bladder. My bladder was all clear so that does tell them its is my kidneys and most likely stones. They and I refused to do a CT to determine if and how many till babies are born. I had a kidney infection but was still peeing blood once the infection was gone so we are just riding it out now Since there shouldnt be a risk to the babies with my pain level and such right now.
> If I do hold out delivery and make it to 35W on Tuesday I have an appt to have another full anatomy scan to see what the babies are weighing/measuring now. They were about 5lbs at the last scan on 2/4 so were hoping they havent slowed their growth yet. I am REALLY trying to get to the point I can have a vaginal delivery as well as keep them out of the NICU.
> I have completed the round of steroids last night so as of tonight the steroids should be in effect and start maturing the babies lungs in the event I do deliver early.
> Thats my novel if you made it through readin all that youre a trooper!


----------



## Paperhearts

Sorry I haven't posted, been very exhausted! 

Porter West F was born at 4:56am on the 20th weighing 7lbs 2oz and 20 in long. Nursing is going great and we are home. The vbac went great and he was out in 3 pushes :)

https://i57.tinypic.com/f0qn7l.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/r103tl.jpg

Will catch up on the thread soon!


----------



## LaDY

Aww paperhearts a very big congratulations! He is adorable! And well done on the VBAC!! xxxx


----------



## LaDY

Mii said:


> was the swab for Strep B? Im getting that done on monday at my 36 week appointment. Im going to ask her to see if Im dilated at all too but she usually wont check until 37 weeks

It was actually for MRSA infection...they told me to rub this tube thing in each nostril and in the groin area...as apparently if I have mrsa they will offer me shampoo and a body wash to get rid of it... 

I've never heard of anyone having this before...I was actually hoping she would have checked my cervix by now x


----------



## Mii

so glad you got your vbac paperhearts!!!! :dance: hes beautiful, cant wait to hear your birth story!

[email protected] ooo Ive never heard of that either!


----------



## surprisepg

nfo sorry for your loss :( its going to be a bittersweet moment for you. Sending you lots of hugs!

As for me went to my OB on Thursday and she told me that fetal monitoring will be increased to 2 times a week and that baby feels big. She informed that decision will be made next week whether or not to deliver bubs at 36 weeks. eek!!! I feel like Im not ready yet like I havent done anything. Ive been cleaning house like mad decluttering and throwing away things and cleaning everything including walls and doors...

Nesting setting in hardcore. I had a scan done yesterday and was told bubs is weighing at around 5lbs 8oz at 34 weeks but how accurate that is who knows. Saw him practising his breathing and he wasnt shy in showing his private parts either LOL.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omg ph he is so cute!


----------



## Paperhearts

Thank you ladies! I hope you don't mind if I stick around so I can see you all to the end!

NFO, I am so so sorry to hear about your mom. I wish I could give you a huge hug right now. :hugs:


----------



## Mii

[email protected] of course :D since a lot of the mommies in this thread are due beginning/ middle of March I have a feeling this thread is going to be buzzing with labor and birth announcements very very soon :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

paperhearts!!!!!! :cloud9: he is absolutely precious <3


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats paperheart!! hes adorable!! How are you feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

surprisepg said:


> nfo sorry for your loss :( its going to be a bittersweet moment for you. Sending you lots of hugs!
> 
> As for me went to my OB on Thursday and she told me that fetal monitoring will be increased to 2 times a week and that baby feels big. She informed that decision will be made next week whether or not to deliver bubs at 36 weeks. eek!!! I feel like Im not ready yet like I havent done anything. Ive been cleaning house like mad decluttering and throwing away things and cleaning everything including walls and doors...
> 
> Nesting setting in hardcore. I had a scan done yesterday and was told bubs is weighing at around 5lbs 8oz at 34 weeks but how accurate that is who knows. Saw him practising his breathing and he wasnt shy in showing his private parts either LOL.

Exciting and scary all at the same time! Just to be safe will they give you steroids just in case?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii said:


> [email protected] of course :D since a lot of the mommies in this thread are due beginning/ middle of March I have a feeling this thread is going to be buzzing with labor and birth announcements very very soon :dance:

Ya I think within the last week of February this thread is going to really explode and were going to have announcements left and right for labor and deliveries :happydance:


----------



## loz202

He is adorable paperhearts congratulations x


----------



## mah0113

congratulations paperhearts!! did you post that coming home outfit on the bump? i think i remember it! looks adorable!


----------



## blessedmomma

brandy- you are doing such a fab job getting those girls to a good point to deliver. I hope you get a vag delivery after all this <3


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations Paperhearts he is adorable!!! 

I found out at 36 week app that baby was 3/5s 

I've been awake again since 4am. I just can't sleep anymore. I went to bed at half 9 last night with a headache we DTD hehe, woke up several times with hardening in my tummy and a desperate need to go to the toilet. Hardening hasn't been painful just uncomfortable. I had to get up at 4am as I was getting frustrated being in bed and uncomfy!! Well I woke up with this horrible niggly headache. 

I think I'm going to miss being pregnant but I just can't wait to meet her now!!


----------



## nfo1976

Paperhearts he is absolutely beautiful.glad the birth went so well.good to hear everyone is doing ok,sounds like a lot of imminent arrivals!.
I had a few contractions yesterday,does anyone know if major stress sets of labour? I just cant stop crying:(.not sure wether to go for induction on monday or wait things out.oscar seems to get distressed when I'm upset and im worried its bad for him and hes better off out now-im 38+2.also dont want to go into labour just before or during funeral,I would be devastated.


----------



## Kaedin

Congratulations! Glad to hear the birth went so well and what a cutie!


----------



## surprisepg

~Brandy~ said:


> Exciting and scary all at the same time! Just to be safe will they give you steroids just in case?

They are. I'm going to try and push it to at least 37 weeks and Im hoping my 24 hour urine test doesnt show increased protein. Its difficult going through this especially since FOB isnt here with me.


Paperhearts I dont even know how I missed your post :blush:

Congratulations he is absolutely perfect.


----------



## sparklycat

Ahhhh congrats paperhearts!!! 

I want her to hurry up and come out now :( only 4 days until induction :( :( come on baby!!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Congratulations paperhearts - glad the labour was ok x


----------



## wavescrash

Had some blood-streaked mucus during a pee trip last night (only once out of the 3 or 4 trips I had to make) and then had a really messed up, weird dream which I'm pretending is due to a hormonal rush meaning labor is near lol. I know that's guaranteed to not be the case but I'm still going to pretend.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I'm well and truely nesting! Ive cleaned the room and babys room top to bottom. Cleaned and sorted all the draws and wardrobes out. Hand hoovered the carpets. Detolled the skirting boards and windows. Flipped the mattress and changed the bed so could move crib in the room. Now what....


----------



## Paperhearts

Awe NFO, I'm just so sad for you. I do believe stress can bring on labor although I'm no doctor :hugs:

Thank you so much for all your sweet words ladies. I can't wait to see the next beautiful baby here!


----------



## Mii

me and OH are making a trip to Toys R US and prob wall-mart for some last minute baby stuff and to get my son his present for when baby comes home (and a potty! lol) hoping that getting out and doing some activities will maybe help start something lol can't believe Ill be 36 weeks on monday! I know 36 weeks is still early, but with how big baby is, Id be okay with him coming a little early :haha: plus this is the week OH has off <3


----------



## StarlitHome

Pregnancy insomnia had me up at 3:30 this morning... did as many chores as I could comfortably and quietly. Now it's quarter past 7, my daughter is up. Counting the hours till my husband wakes up and I can go back to bed :haha: (he went to bed at 3:30...)


----------



## patch2006uk

The insomnia is horrid. I've been awake at 5am a few times this week, and last night I woke up at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep until 5, and then my son woke up at 6.45. My lovely husband took my son and let me get back to sleep, and I had a lie in until 10.30! I feel so refreshed!! :happydance:

We walked into town this afternoon, and I felt like my bladder was going to pop. Not a nice walk home (and then more frustrating going to the toilet feeling like you're desperate and there only being the tiniest trickle. Grr!)


----------



## mah0113

anyone know if period like back pain is an indication of labor? I am 35+2 and last night I had lower back pain like when I have my period or am about to get my period..my tummy also got a little hard and at one point i felt some cramping but not too much.

wondering if this means I wont make it to my due date or if this is part and parcel for everyone---i am a ftm.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations paperhearts!


----------



## xZoeyx

Mah0113 - That sounds like Braxton Hicks to me I wouldn't say it necessarily means yo will go into labour any earlier than you are supposed to.

I have been getting alot of period cramps and back pain too but no hard stomach and mine is because my muscles are contracting when I come to resting point and because baby is starting to engage.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mah unfortunately those signs are not definitive either way... They could just be BH or they could be your body getting ready for early labor :( Wish there was a clear answer though.


----------



## AC1987

Patch, omg I HATE my bladder at times... I get SUCH an urge like I'm going out of my mind with the need to pee and then its just a tiny amount and I'm like REALLY?! :dohh: 


I hate waking early too... anytime after 3am I am unable to fall back asleep, can't even sleep in as I have a DD I hafta watch :shrug:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugh! Growth spurt night/day. Poor and uncomfy sleep most of last night and I overdid it today - walked to and from the cafe for a soy decaf latte (a little over a mile each way, but the weather was gorgeous!), then came home and did some chores AND made an appetizer for a social. Got a few baby gifts at the social, such nice friends! but this also required taking the subway and making connections and walking about a third of a mile on each end. 

SO EXHAUSTED. On the last bit on the way home from the subway I had to pee SO BAD I was getting BH and had to keep shuffling and holding my belly! They need to offer my toilet options in the subway stops, I need one every 10 minutes LOL


----------



## sarahsexy57

Haha!! I know how all you ladies feel having the need to go to the toilet and only a trickle comes out!! Haha! 

We went out for a long walk today to try to move things along. However now I'm feeling quite dizzy and have had a headache since last night so I'm relaxing a bit now. I also have insomnia and waking at 4 every morning! It's stressing me out because I'm so exhausted but just can't sleep!


----------



## blessedmomma

nfo- I have always heard stress will keep labor from happening. like biologically it tells the body this is not a safe situation to labor/birth in. but I could also see it going either way, especially with crying a lot and all the tummy muscles that takes may start contractions :shrug:

ugh! im in so much pain today. trying to get my body prepared so we went for a long walk at the mall. not so easy with spd and a huge baby. so now my hips are so sore and popping when I move. and sooo much pressure in my pelvis. I huffed some clary sage. inserted borage oil for the first time yesterday. and still just have some cramps and pressure. I usually don't feel like my body is over it til a day or 2 before I labor, but I know its gonna be a while and I have felt this way a couple weeks. on top of it all I cant hardly fall asleep til midnight or later. pee 2-3 times, then up for the day at 5am. tired!


----------



## janeydee

I've been waking at around 5am too and I've been having restless nights. It's a pain in the backside....

The dribbles wind me up too. You go to the toilet and by the time you get down stairs, you need to go back!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

My bladder is just shot to pieces :-( sleeping isn't too bad at the moment sleep feom 11.30-7am with a few wake ups 

Not long for us all now .. Oh how things are going to change !


----------



## AC1987

Been getting a backache and period cramps today... hoping this is just from not drinking enough :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Could just be growing pains ?


----------



## LaDY

Is anyone getting a really bad stitch when taking a walk? I have to keep stopping and then when I do walk I have the worst limp ever!! x


----------



## nfo1976

blessedmomma said:


> nfo- I have always heard stress will keep labor from happening. like biologically it tells the body this is not a safe situation to labor/birth in. but I could also see it going either way, especially with crying a lot and all the tummy muscles that takes may start contractions :shrug:
> 
> ugh! im in so much pain today. trying to get my body prepared so we went for a long walk at the mall. not so easy with spd and a huge baby. so now my hips are so sore and popping when I move. and sooo much pressure in my pelvis. I huffed some clary sage. inserted borage oil for the first time yesterday. and still just have some cramps and pressure. I usually don't feel like my body is over it til a day or 2 before I labor, but I know its gonna be a while and I have felt this way a couple weeks. on top of it all I cant hardly fall asleep til midnight or later. pee 2-3 times, then up for the day at 5am. tired!

Yes I heard that too with 'everyday' stress if you know what I mean,but from looking into it ,it seems possible that major stress like bereavement can cause labour.having said that im still here,sobbing and sore!!.im 38+2 so he wouldn't be early.off tomorrow to sort out mums things with my sisters,we need to pick something for her to wear and flowers:'(.
Sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable-seems like lots of us are getting to that stage.fingers crossed its not long.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm trying to figure out if I have a slow leak like last pregnancy or if I'm just peeing myself. It appears mostly clear but there's not a whole lot of it. I went to the bathroom to check my pantyliner again and it felt like I was peeing a little so (as gross as this sounds), I "peed" on my hand so I could better 'examine' it and it was definitely clear, runny like water/pee and didn't smell like pee at all. I've already been to L&D once this pregnancy thinking my water was leaking and I was wrong so I don't wanna rush off this time again lol.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

It's hard to tell sometimes, does it feel like a continuous leak ? If so I would say your waters x


----------



## AC1987

I wouldn't know if it were your waters or not, I had mine broken when I was well into labour, and I couldn't really pay attention to them as I was in pain at that point and pretty out of it, only thing I remember was that it was really warm and made me feel REALLY messy :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

The annoying thing with water breaking is its super obvious or its iffy...

My son it burst and went all over in a gush and then continued to trickle out... with my DD it was a slow leak and I thought I was peeing myself for a day


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Mine was a slow leak too


----------



## waiting4damon

38 week appt: Another OB was covering for mine and was in quite the hurry to rush off to the labor and delivery ward. I asked for a cervical check even though I currently have a scheduled repeat section: all she told me was 1 cm dilation, no station, cervix position or effacement mentioned. She said baby was head down with mucous plug palpable.

Although as she was departing the room, she remarked "I am on call this Sunday in case you decide to have this baby early :)"

I have been having lots more BH today with two gushes of watery CM.


----------



## AC1987

aaaahhh.. I think this baby is head butting my cervix or getting real comfy down there.. feeling alot of low down movement, I just hope its the head and not feet :haha:


----------



## MrsHamstra

SO much going on with you ladies and I feel like I am at a stand still. 11 days until my Due date and I am 1cm and 70% effaced. Is that a good thing? She hasn't really dropped. Just chilling. :/ no braxton hicks though I wish I had some to kinda prepare me for labor or feel the beginning of what it's like. When do you start getting nervousnes? If at all?


----------



## wavescrash

I saw the house OB at L&D and she said all she saw was milky discharge so I have no idea what the clear/watery stuff I'd been getting was. The swab and slide under the microscope were negative for amniotic fluid. She also said I was only a fingertip dilated and 20% effaced even though 3 different OB's, including my own, have told me 3cm and 60% effaced the last two weeks so that was a pretty annoying L&D trip lol. At least now I know though. Thanks everyone :)


----------



## blessedmomma

mrshamstra- I would say the 70% effaced is fantastic. when you get to 100 you will quickly start to dilate, even if you weren't dilated at all. I have always been told that effacement is a better indicator of impending labor than dilation.

waves- so weird about the dilation. glad you at least went and know you aren't leaking instead of worrying about it. the 2 times my water broke it was big gushes so im always nervous I wont know if its a trickle.


----------



## StarlitHome

Walked around a mall (air conditioned!) today and had SO MANY lightening-crotch pains. OW. Braxton Hicks galore as well. 
Whyyyy does my toddler always want to cuddle when I'm having BH?? :haha:


----------



## MrsHamstra

blessedmomma said:


> mrshamstra- I would say the 70% effaced is fantastic. when you get to 100 you will quickly start to dilate, even if you weren't dilated at all. I have always been told that effacement is a better indicator of impending labor than dilation.
> 
> waves- so weird about the dilation. glad you at least went and know you aren't leaking instead of worrying about it. the 2 times my water broke it was big gushes so im always nervous I wont know if its a trickle.



Yay thanks so much for the input. I hope that's the case. I hope labor progresses at a good rate. I'd hate for it to stall and be in labor for 10 plus hours. She did say that she predicts a quick labor she threw a guess of under 8 hours out there. I didn't think OB's could make predictions like that. My next check is Thursday. Hopefully she didn't make a mistake. I didn't even know what effacement actually meant had to ready pregnancy book.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Well I was up again at 5 this morning. After going for a walk yesterday I seem to be getting a lot of watery discharge, wether it is some plug or waters or just general discharge I don't know. I'll keep an eye on it today x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just feel like I am dying a slow death and cannot wait for this to end.

The swelling is completely out of control but it's so uncomfortable to try and get in a position that relieves the swelling... Freaking catch 22. I think I have pre E but doc says no... Swelling this time is worse than when I had my DD and I had Pre E with her but a different doctor.


----------



## sarahsexy57

When I went to last midwife app she said I had + protein she asked if I had any swelling but at the time I didn't, now my engagement ring won't even fit on my little finger I've also got pain under my ribs especially my right side but baby has dropped and has never been that high up to kick me in the ribs. Just wondered if anybody had the same? Xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Well, I had my beautiful Allison Hope yesterday at 12:15pm!! She came early, the turkey!

My water broke 3:30pm on Friday and we went to my doctor to confirm and was sent immediately to labor & delivery to have this baby.

I was admitted and started on pictocin as I was only dialated to 3; 13 hours of constant strong contractions and only 3 shorts of mod phone later... I decided to get an epidural as morphine is not something I want my baby born with in her system and I knew since at that point I had only dilated to 5, it was NOT going to be am easy delivery. 

And I was right. I got my epidural at Aprox 5:00am yesterday morning and at 9:00am, I was completely dialated - however, she was not dropping on her own. So at 9:00am, I was instructed that I had to start pushing to get her into the birth canal - and then from there push her out. THANK GOD FOR THE EPIDURAL.

At the end of pushing for 2.5 hours, she was not moving. Her head tilted incorrectly and was stuck. So - there was no option but a c-section. We went in, and she was born at 12:15pm on 02/22/2014. The main reason there was no other choice was because while he could hVe let me push and try to get her down far enough for him to use the vacuum (we started no effaced at all and at the end the pushing I was at between 0 and -1, so it wasn't going to happen and she still wasn't far enough down for him to be able to help with the vacuum. So, off we went. It was so quick and I felt absolutely nothing; my husband got pictures and I was bawling hysterically because it still, STILL does not seem like this is really happening. I am a mom. A real mom - like, she is part of me and shares my genetic makeup. It's just something I can't wrap my head around yet - I am convinced I will wake up tomorrow and it will all be dream!!!



6lbs,14oz and 19.5" long

She instantly became my entire world. 

Oh, and so far breast feeding has been no issue at all, except on my end because I can't get the "football" hold down and I am having problems getting her to latch right. I will be making that happen tomorrow lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

J_Lynn said:


> Well, I had my beautiful Allison Hope yesterday at 12:15pm!! She came early, the turkey!
> 
> My water broke 3:30pm on Friday and we went to my doctor to confirm and was sent immediately to labor & delivery to have this baby.
> 
> I was admitted and started on pictocin as I was only dialated to 3; 13 hours of constant strong contractions and only 3 shorts of mod phone later... I decided to get an epidural as morphine is not something I want my baby born with in her system and I knew since at that point I had only dilated to 5, it was NOT going to be am easy delivery.
> 
> And I was right. I got my epidural at Aprox 5:00am yesterday morning and at 9:00am, I was completely dialated - however, she was not dropping on her own. So at 9:00am, I was instructed that I had to start pushing to get her into the birth canal - and then from there push her out. THANK GOD FOR THE EPIDURAL.
> 
> At the end of pushing for 2.5 hours, she was not moving. Her head tilted incorrectly and was stuck. So - there was no option but a c-section. We went in, and she was born at 12:15pm on 02/22/2014. The main reason there was no other choice was because while he could hVe let me push and try to get her down far enough for him to use the vacuum (we started no effaced at all and at the end the pushing I was at between 0 and -1, so it wasn't going to happen and she still wasn't far enough down for him to be able to help with the vacuum. So, off we went. It was so quick and I felt absolutely nothing; my husband got pictures and I was bawling hysterically because it still, STILL does not seem like this is really happening. I am a mom. A real mom - like, she is part of me and shares my genetic makeup. It's just something I can't wrap my head around yet - I am convinced I will wake up tomorrow and it will all be dream!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 6lbs,14oz and 19.5" long
> 
> She instantly became my entire world.
> 
> Oh, and so far breast feeding has been no issue at all, except on my end because I can't get the "football" hold down and I am having problems getting her to latch right. I will be making that happen tomorrow lol

Absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations x


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations! :hugs:

Sarah, I'd ring your triage or delivery suite if I were you. They'll be happy to see you and rule out pre-e. :flower:

Hi everyone x x


----------



## sharan

Wow congratulations j_lynn, she is beautiful x


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've got my midwife coming tomorrow so I will see how I get on today And I will mention it to her tomorrow xxx


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats!! J_lynn!! she is gorgeous! :)


----------



## surprisepg

Congratulations J_Lynn absolutely perfect little girl!

Brandy Im so sorry for your discomfort. Not long to go now and you've done amazingly!


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous j lynn


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Shes gorgeous j lynn! 
Ive woke up this morning after scrubbing the place yesterday feeling like crap! I cant get off the toilet (sorry tmi) so hoping this is my clear out. Been having strong braxton hicks that kind of take my breath away but just arnt lasting :(
Come on [email protected]


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrnmrsm said:


> Shes gorgeous j lynn!
> Ive woke up this morning after scrubbing the place yesterday feeling like crap! I cant get off the toilet (sorry tmi) so hoping this is my clear out. Been having strong braxton hicks that kind of take my breath away but just arnt lasting :(
> Come on [email protected]

FX for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrnmrsm said:
> 
> 
> Shes gorgeous j lynn!
> Ive woke up this morning after scrubbing the place yesterday feeling like crap! I cant get off the toilet (sorry tmi) so hoping this is my clear out. Been having strong braxton hicks that kind of take my breath away but just arnt lasting :(
> Come on [email protected]
> 
> FX for you!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you brandy hopefully today or tomorrow!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay, congrats J lynn!!!!!! How lovely! 

Think my baby seems to like it in there. Still no labor signs... but I guess anything is possible at this point! My due date is March 13...


----------



## AC1987

:haha: awww everyone will be heading into labour soon and I hafta wait what seems like forever to even get to full term :baby:
That said I've been getting horrible pressure lately.


----------



## loz202

Ok do me and the oh dtd this morning and went to ikea fot drawers while there kept grtting pains but just thought they were bh then we went to shops as he had money from his birthday to spend but cut it short due to me having to stop all the time as I was in pain. Still not 100% if its signs of early labour or bh but most of my bh have just been tightenings and uncomfy these pains are sore and keep coming and going to often for my liking. Going to start timing them I think. Xx


----------



## sparklycat

Congrats JLynn!!! How exciting :) xxx


----------



## LaDY

J_Lynn...a very big congratulations she is adorable xx


----------



## Mii

Congrats J_lynn!

so we went toys R US and the mall yesterday and it did nothing but make me have feel like baby was going to burst my bladder and made my feet swell like crazy lol. 
Have my 36 week check up tomorrow hoping baby is still head down and all looks good!


----------



## AC1987

ooohh good luck :)


My MIL tells me that I should text her as soon as I go into labour because they want to be at the hospital AGAIN Ha! no way.. they'll know when I feel like telling, as again I do NOT want visitors while I'm in labour. I mean I'm not allowing my own mother to be there so what makes them think that they are welcome :shrug:


----------



## sarahsexy57

AC: I'm exactly the same! I don't want any visitors on during the labour or the first full day after she is born. I think it's important that myself and my partner get that time to bond with baby x


----------



## StarlitHome

AC1987 said:


> My MIL tells me that I should text her as soon as I go into labour because they want to be at the hospital AGAIN Ha! no way.. they'll know when I feel like telling, as again I do NOT want visitors while I'm in labour. I mean I'm not allowing my own mother to be there so what makes them think that they are welcome :shrug:

:dohh: my MIL will know when I go into labor because she'll be taking our toddler but she will NOT be visiting us at the hospital until we are ready!!

SO MUCH lightening crotch/"trapped gas" type pains lately. UGH. 37 weeks on Tuesday and then come ON OUT baby... anytime... really...


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats on your beautiful girl JLynn!


----------



## LaDY

Mii said:


> Congrats J_lynn!
> 
> so we went toys R US and the mall yesterday and it did nothing but make me have feel like baby was going to burst my bladder and made my feet swell like crazy lol.
> Have my 36 week check up tomorrow hoping baby is still head down and all looks good!

Hope all goes well! Keep us updated xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Congrats j Lynn xxx 

I have overdone it today - went bowling and had cramping and backache - it's gone now !


----------



## janeydee

AC1987 said:


> ooohh good luck :)
> 
> 
> My MIL tells me that I should text her as soon as I go into labour because they want to be at the hospital AGAIN Ha! no way.. they'll know when I feel like telling, as again I do NOT want visitors while I'm in labour. I mean I'm not allowing my own mother to be there so what makes them think that they are welcome :shrug:

We've decided that were not having any visitors at the hospital at all (unless I have to stay in for any reason) other than my husband and our 3 yr old son.

I want him to be the first to meet him and for it to be special for him. 
The last thing I want is for everyone to pile in to the hospital, be gussing over tue baby and hes left standing there.
This way if people want to meet the baby, they can come to our house and our ds can introduce his new baby brother. I've also asked for people to ensure they make a fuss of our ds too.

Mil made a comment after I told her I had requested an early release that a few hours after I'm discharged we can be up in her house!!!! 30-40mins away.....
Yeah right ok!! 
I chose to ignore the comment but even Dh said what ever!! We know what she can go and do!! Cheeky mare! She came across like she was joking but we both know that if we were soft enough she'd let us!!!


----------



## nfo1976

Congrats j lynn:).busy day today sorting something for mum to wear and then sorting last few things for baby.
I have to go see the bereavement officer at 11.30 tomorrow to get mums death certificate,then at 2pm I go in to be induced. Its going to be a strange day.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

nfo1976 said:


> Congrats j lynn:).busy day today sorting something for mum to wear and then sorting last few things for baby.
> I have to go see the bereavement officer at 11.30 tomorrow to get mums death certificate,then at 2pm I go in to be induced. Its going to be a strange day.
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Huge huge hugs hon - it mut be a very difficult time for you 

Good luck with the induction and you get to meet your baby tommorow xxxx


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations j lynn - your LO is beautiful.

Nfo, I hope all goes as well as it can do tomorrow. I can't imagine how tough it must be to have to do those things at any time.

Afm, I keep getting quite strong stomach cramps, like I really need the loo, but then I just can't go. It's like there's so much pressure low down that it's blocking everything down there (sorry if tmi). It only happens about 3 or 4 times a day, but I can't ignore the cramps as they also make me feel really hot and sweaty. 
Do you think these could actually be early, very irregular contractions? With my DS, I had nothing more than some completely painless BH's before actually going into full labour, and j really knew when I was in full labour. I was expecting the same to happen this time, so am struggling to work out if these could be some sort of contraction rather than an actual need to go to the loo!


----------



## Paperhearts

Ganton said:


> Congratulations j lynn - your LO is beautiful.
> 
> Nfo, I hope all goes as well as it can do tomorrow. I can't imagine how tough it must be to have to do those things at any time.
> 
> Afm, I keep getting quite strong stomach cramps, like I really need the loo, but then I just can't go. It's like there's so much pressure low down that it's blocking everything down there (sorry if tmi). It only happens about 3 or 4 times a day, but I can't ignore the cramps as they also make me feel really hot and sweaty.
> Do you think these could actually be early, very irregular contractions? With my DS, I had nothing more than some completely painless BH's before actually going into full labour, and j really knew when I was in full labour. I was expecting the same to happen this time, so am struggling to work out if these could be some sort of contraction rather than an actual need to go to the loo!

That is exactly how I felt 24-48 hours before I gave birth this time!


----------



## Mii

Ive noticed Ive had a lot of (tmi) pressure in my bum.. but not like I have to go to the washroom pressure, almost like baby is pressing his head into my butt lmfao no idea if it means anything lol Ive had zero BH today :( I have had a big increase in appetite though lol so I think baby has moved off my stomach lol

Ugh I just want to cry lately! I am so hormonal and uncomfortable and so ready to have this baby. Im really hoping my sweep next week (at 37 weeks) does SOMETHING. I mean, even if it just gets me to loss my mucus plug at least Ill know SOMETHING is happening


----------



## Ganton

Eek, that's exciting paperhearts. That would put me at just about 39 weeks, which would be great in my opinion.

Just to add a bit more tmi detail....if I try to go to the loo when I get these cramps, it feels like there's a lot of bulging down below, as if the "pushing" could actually be pushing the baby down. That's what's putting me off wanting to try too hard &#128542;


----------



## Ganton

Mii said:


> Ive noticed Ive had a lot of (tmi) pressure in my bum.. but not like I have to go to the washroom pressure, almost like baby is pressing his head into my butt lmfao no idea if it means anything lol Ive had zero BH today :( I have had a big increase in appetite though lol so I think baby has moved off my stomach lol
> 
> Ugh I just want to cry lately! I am so hormonal and uncomfortable and so ready to have this baby. Im really hoping my sweep next week (at 37 weeks) does SOMETHING. I mean, even if it just gets me to loss my mucus plug at least Ill know SOMETHING is happening

I know how you feel. With my DS having been so overdue, I convinced myself that I'd be pretty chilled until I least hit my due date this time. I've been pretty good until the last few days, and these cramps are really making me edgy now.


----------



## nfo1976

Ganton said:


> Eek, that's exciting paperhearts. That would put me at just about 39 weeks, which would be great in my opinion.
> 
> Just to add a bit more tmi detail....if I try to go to the loo when I get these cramps, it feels like there's a lot of bulging down below, as if the "pushing" could actually be pushing the baby down. That's what's putting me off wanting to try too hard &#128542;

My early labour was like this last time too-never off the loo but no need to go!.the pains never really got regular either,still up to every hour even when I was 8 cm!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Ganton said:


> Eek, that's exciting paperhearts. That would put me at just about 39 weeks, which would be great in my opinion.
> 
> Just to add a bit more tmi detail....if I try to go to the loo when I get these cramps, it feels like there's a lot of bulging down below, as if the "pushing" could actually be pushing the baby down. That's what's putting me off wanting to try too hard &#128542;

Yes!! That's exactly how it felt. I hope things kick off for you really soon! Yay babies!


----------



## Ganton

nfo1976 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Eek, that's exciting paperhearts. That would put me at just about 39 weeks, which would be great in my opinion.
> 
> Just to add a bit more tmi detail....if I try to go to the loo when I get these cramps, it feels like there's a lot of bulging down below, as if the "pushing" could actually be pushing the baby down. That's what's putting me off wanting to try too hard &#128542;
> 
> My early labour was like this last time too-never off the loo but no need to go!.the pains never really got regular either,still up to every hour even when I was 8 cm!!Click to expand...

Ooh, I'm not sure I like the idea of not actually knowing when I'm in established labour. The midwives kept telling me to stay at home with my first (as the textbook first labour takes ages). I was 8cm when I got to hospital so glad that I ignored them in the end and went by how much pain I was in! I don't mind this labour being quicker, but I want to make sure we have time for my mum to get here to look after DS, and then for us to comfortably get to hospital (and hopefully to get into a pool for the birth &#128516;)


----------



## Mii

scratch my last statement, I went on my birthing ball for like not even 5 minutes and now I've gotten about 2-3 crampy BH over the last 30 minutes lol going to get another popsicle and go back on the ball to bounce a bit more! lol
My aunt might be visiting next weekend from NB (about 15 hours away) so if baby decided to come then or a little before then thatd be perfect :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

nfo- that's so much to have going on in the same day :hugs: hope everything goes smooth for you hun!!!

j-lynn congrats she is precious <3

sounds like things are moving along for some of you :dance:

my ob was willing to sweep last week so im taking her up on it tomorrow at my 37 wk appt. so very excited to see if any progress has been made and to get a sweep :)


----------



## Paperhearts

blessedmomma said:


> my ob was willing to sweep last week so im taking her up on it tomorrow at my 37 wk appt. so very excited to see if any progress has been made and to get a sweep :)

Let us know! I'll be praying for progress for you! ;)


----------



## StarlitHome

Feeling back-achey, queasy, crampy, and having lots of Braxton Hicks with maybe one or two real contractions in there. Lots of pressure, loose stool, and an increase in discharge too.
Took a shower and packed my hospital bag, we'll see where this goes...


----------



## AC1987

I've been getting some pressure in my butt and HARD stomach feeling making me nervous. 
Just hoping its nothing :haha:


I wish I didn't hafta see my in laws for a week after having this coming baby. But I know my DH is super attached to them so I don't get a say. However I do get a say on who can visit me, thank God! Now since my DD won't be able to visit me after giving birth :nope: I probably will just say no to all visitors afterwards unless they lift the kid ban at my hospital.


----------



## sojourn

Felt so crampy and achey all day! We had our last childbirth class (I was sick for the last series, so had to wait til now!) and there were lots of jokes making the rounds about a live demonstration!

However, I am really hoping that I'm not really laboring. My husband had to leave after class to go to a BFD annual work conference. He'll be gone until Wednesday. He's only about an hour and fifteen from me, and an hour from the hospital, plus we have a doula to come be with me, so I am not too worried if I go into labor. I just don't want to just now. I feel like I'll get really scared and not know what to do and not know when to call the doula...I don't usually freak out about anything, but my husband is so much better at being calm and helping me remember to stay calm. 

I am already feeling a little anxious about the contractions I have been having. I've downloaded an app to track them... Hoping it shows they are irregular and mild.


----------



## BaniVani

Ganton said:


> Afm, I keep getting quite strong stomach cramps, like I really need the loo, but then I just can't go. It's like there's so much pressure low down that it's blocking everything down there (sorry if tmi). It only happens about 3 or 4 times a day, but I can't ignore the cramps as they also make me feel really hot and sweaty.
> Do you think these could actually be early, very irregular contractions? With my DS, I had nothing more than some completely painless BH's before actually going into full labour, and j really knew when I was in full labour. I was expecting the same to happen this time, so am struggling to work out if these could be some sort of contraction rather than an actual need to go to the loo!

I had the same and it turned out to be gas or needing to poo--Everytime you get that feeling that you think you need to poo-->Go to the restroom. I have had the baby put so much pressure down there that it gets difficult to poo. Careful on the things you eat--needs lots of high fiber and lots of water. I try drinking coffee with milk and maybe a small chocolate and that does the trick sometimes ;) Good luck!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Ganton... sounds like there is a possibility of constipation and that bulge is hard stool. If you are comfortable with it... you can place your thumb slightly in your vagina and press towards your rectum... if you are backed up you can apply a little pressure to try to loosen up the stool through the wall. (Ed nurse experience and personal experience)

Hope that will give you a little relief. Def eat some extra fiber, water, and 100mg colace (ducosate sodium) daily.


----------



## Mii

Just went to washroom n im not sure if it was just increase cm or if it was part of my plug but had a bit of clear discharged/snotty lookin stuff on tissue when I whipped, praying it was part of my mucus plug so im back bouncing on birthing ball lol


----------



## waiting4damon

Increase in watery and milky CM (definite change for this pregnancy; I have been bone dry as far as CM the entire time), continued uncomfortable BH accompanied today by lower back pain, rectal pressure....


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was admitted to the hospital this afternoon for pre-eclampsia my BP isn't too bad but my labs are way outta whack. They are keeping me for 48 hours and retesting blood every 12 hours then decide what to do.


----------



## sojourn

Still having lots and lots of contractions, they are like super uncomfortable menstrual cramps. Still extremely erratic though. I took a bath that didn't help and now I'm having trouble falling asleep...I also had a reappearance of the bloody mucus. It happened last week, but it was right after a cervical exam. Nothing has been near my cervix since then.

My husband and I have been joking the whole time I've been pregnant that our baby would be born while he was at this conference...I am really starting to hope that doesn't come true! 

Luckily I have an appointment at 9am. So, hopefully the contractions will have subsided and I am not any more dilated or effaced than I was last time and I can hang in there a few more days.


----------



## LisK

sojourn said:


> Still having lots and lots of contractions, they are like super uncomfortable menstrual cramps. Still extremely erratic though. I took a bath that didn't help and now I'm having trouble falling asleep...I also had a reappearance of the bloody mucus. It happened last week, but it was right after a cervical exam. Nothing has been near my cervix since then.
> 
> My husband and I have been joking the whole time I've been pregnant that our baby would be born while he was at this conference...I am really starting to hope that doesn't come true!
> 
> Luckily I have an appointment at 9am. So, hopefully the contractions will have subsided and I am not any more dilated or effaced than I was last time and I can hang in there a few more days.

We are having the exact same experience! I have been getting bad menstral type contractions that have no pattern to them and lots of bloody mucus all day. Fell asleep briefly but they woke me up and now I can't get back to sleep. 

Hope you are able to get some sleep soon!


----------



## azure girl

~Brandy~ said:


> I was admitted to the hospital this afternoon for pre-eclampsia my BP isn't too bad but my labs are way outta whack. They are keeping me for 48 hours and retesting blood every 12 hours then decide what to do.

Oh wow brandy! Hopefully you can safely deliver or cook those babies a little longer, whichever is best. :flower:


----------



## BaniVani

Feeling the baby super low today--really heavy. I keep feeling like my period is going to come...you know when your lower area feels swollen and aches. Felt this way off and on again today and crotch lightening pains. 

I notice that I'm less hungry than a few days ago too. Still drinking lots of water because I have less of a need to drink but Know I should.


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Brandy :)


Having lots of random pains in my bump tonight but they're not cramps or contractions so who the heck knows. I'm so tired of the uncertainty of the end of pregnancy lol.


----------



## surprisepg

~Brandy~ said:


> I was admitted to the hospital this afternoon for pre-eclampsia my BP isn't too bad but my labs are way outta whack. They are keeping me for 48 hours and retesting blood every 12 hours then decide what to do.

I think its the best place to be now. Good luck! Keep us informed.


----------



## loz202

Well ladies after my last post yesterday I phoned hospital at about 4pm and they told me to come in. By back of 5 I was 3cm and delivered baby jaxon at 8.53pm last night 4 weeks early. He has been taken to special care are is on oxygen can not wait to get back up to see my baby today. Have attached a wee photo of him just after birth xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140223-WA0002.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Brandy hope all is ok x

Loz oh wow congratulations !! 

As for me my back is absoultely killing me - suspect the weight of baby, hard too turn over in bed so was awake lots last night -- dd decided 6.10am was a great time to turn her CD player on full blast and dance to nursery rhymes !!! I'm feeling quite nervous that although I have a section booked in baby could still come any time, starting to feel v light cramps - it does seem to go away- h works too far away to get to me in time


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay! Big congrats, he's cute! :) :)


----------



## sarahsexy57

Loz: Aww congratulations!! He is beautiful!
Brandy: I hope your going to be ok, it is the best place to be for you and your baby x

AFM: after being up all wee at 4am with little or no sleep I finally fell asleep last night at 2030! I woke up about 10 times to go to the toilet but I seem to have a lot of wind at night I don't know if that's anything to do with baby or not. This morning I am feeling the normal pressure but also feeling like I've got my period coming. I never used to get bad period pains but at the moment it feels like my worst it comes and goes, I can feel twinges down below as if baby is nestling down. Tightening of my tummy whenever I feel those period cramps. Also I have a lot of pain under my ribs especially my right one. Still feeling a bit dizzy but I have midwife coming today so I'm going to speak to her about it and see what she suggests. I will ask about a sweep x


----------



## ~Brandy~

loz202 said:


> Well ladies after my last post yesterday I phoned hospital at about 4pm and they told me to come in. By back of 5 I was 3cm and delivered baby jaxon at 8.53pm last night 4 weeks early. He has been taken to special care are is on oxygen can not wait to get back up to see my baby today. Have attached a wee photo of him just after birth xx

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Ganton

Wow, it seems crazy that the march babies are now starting to arrive. Congratulations on your little one, Loz.

I tried to take my DS to a playground this morning, but it was full by the time we got there, so I decided to walk home via the village to pick some stuff up for lunch. It was about an hour walk in total, but the last 10-15 minutes were horrible. My stomach starting cramping again and I honestly thought I wouldn't make it home - I was sweating and feeling sick. I had to sit on people's walls a couple of times and sip water just to get through the cramps. I think the cramps are made worse by feeling like I need the loo, but I do think it could be the start of irregular contractions. My stomach is still tender now that I'm sat down so I'm just trying to drink a good amount of water and see if that helps. I don't want to call my husband home from work unnecessarily, but I'm worried about how I'll manage to look after my son for the rest of the day once he wakes from his nap!


----------



## Blue12

Loz he is perfect!!! Gorgeous congrats!!!


----------



## LaDY

Brandy...hope you are ok hun :hugs: 

Loz...congratulations :) xxx


----------



## sparklycat

Congrats loz!!

I have now given up all hope of baby getting here by herself before my induction and i'm feeling really depressed and upset about it :(


----------



## sharan

Congratulations loz xx


----------



## TCK_Runner

OMG this baby has to come out soon! I can't sleep properly anymore at all, and now sitting or standing or walking just hurts my lower back. :( so jealous of all you lucky people having or going to have babies this week! Not that I want to have baby tomorrow since it's my husband's birthday, but March 1 is Saturday and that's OK by me!


----------



## AC1987

Omg I can't believe how many ladies are having labour symptoms!! :thumbup:

Loz congrats!!!


Brandy oh no! Hope things are ok...


----------



## Mii

congrats Loz! :dance:

Hope things go well Brandy and you get the delivery/ birth you want and the babies come out super healthy!

so im pretty sure what I thought was my mucus plug was just extra cm as IVe had none when I whipped today so far lol I have my appointment in a few hours and is it weird that I want her to check me but I dont want to ask? lol Ill probably ask anyways but I just feel so weird thinking of asking lol and ask much as I want her to do a sweep she probably wont :(

but! Officially 36 weeks today :dance:


----------



## roonsma

Take care brandy! I hope everything is under control:flower:

Congratulations loz! He's lovely! 

So many of us sound in the same boat, it's good to know it's not just me :haha:

Went in to hospital this morning for my ecv. I can't quite believe it but baby has already turned and is head down and 2/5th engaged! So relieved, I was dreading it tbh x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Roonsma - yay !!


----------



## roonsma

Thank you :flower:


----------



## BaniVani

loz202 said:


> Well ladies after my last post yesterday I phoned hospital at about 4pm and they told me to come in. By back of 5 I was 3cm and delivered baby jaxon at 8.53pm last night 4 weeks early. He has been taken to special care are is on oxygen can not wait to get back up to see my baby today. Have attached a wee photo of him just after birth xx

CONGRATS!!!!! Wishing you and baby a speedy recovery! :flower:


----------



## sarahsexy57

So mw has just been tested me for pre eclampsia due to my headaches and dizziness but all seems ok with my bp. She said baby is very low down. 1/5s engaged last week she was 3/5s she doesn't think it will be very long now x


----------



## mommybeach

Spoke to midwife today.. She said she will give me a sweep the day before I am due (as she only does clinic on mondays) Normally she makes second moms wait till they are 41 weeks... Ive told her I wont forget!! lol


----------



## Paperhearts

Loz: Congrats! I bet he's out of special care super fast!

Brandy: hope things are going okay for you!

Mii: it could still be plug even if there isn't more today. Think positive! Lol

It sounds like so many of you other ladies are having lots of great symptoms. I'll be watching!

Porter is doing great. Down to 6.12 at his visit today but boobies will make him grow! Haha

https://i61.tinypic.com/fner5z.jpg


----------



## AC1987

Mii, I keep thinking that my plug is coming out too :haha:


Paperhearts, how are you feeling? Recovering well? :flower:


----------



## Mii

Ac @ I wish id just come out in a giant glob so Id know for sure :haha: 

[email protected] ahh hes adorable :flower:


----------



## Paperhearts

AC: I'm doing well, so sweet of you to ask <3 Just feel so tired still but hopefully that'll improve. And wouldn't you know I haven't had one little ounce of pain as far as the prolapse goes. So grateful for that! Who would have thought one little head could put all that pain and pressure down there. Haha


----------



## wavescrash

Yesterday I had the occasional contraction and some cramping last night but nothing worth calling my OB about. This morning I had some cramping, I think a contraction or two, again... nothing frequently enough to call my OB.

Had a quick scan this morning and saw baby's still breech but has one foot up by her head and one down near my hips. Poor girl has to be so uncomfortable so I think it only makes sense that she comes out ;) However... at this point I'm starting to think I won't go into labor on my own & will be here another 10 days until my scheduled c-section. It's so depressing reading everyone else's labor symptoms, especially people due around the same time as me. I feel like I get a huge plug loss or bloody show and then sit here for another couple of weeks. Have some cramping or contractions and then it disappears. My body is killing me anymore, she's run out of room in there making both her and I uncomfortable... 10 days feels like an eternity at this point.


----------



## blessedmomma

brandy- hope you are ok! at least you are at the hospital to be monitored. that would make me feel a lil better :hugs:

paperhearts- he is so precious <3 so glad the prolapse isn't bothering you 

loz- congrats!!!!! so adorable <3 we have a Jaxon too :)

mii- I agree with paperhearts, could have still been plug. it doesn't always keep coming :thumbup:

roonsma- so glad baby turned :happydance:

waves- I know how you feel. im so huge now (biggest I have ever been in my life including other pregnancies) just want it done. 

afm- got a whopping 3 hrs of broken sleep last night. had my appointment and now 2cm dilated, 70% effaced. ob did a sweep so we went for a long walk. now at home and bounced on my ball. very campy. know I should be up and around, but im so tired think I will take a nap then another walk. hoping something will get going today or tomorrow from it. if not I will get another sweep next week. also scheduled induction for 39 wks on march 8th at 6am if none of this works. :dance:


----------



## StarlitHome

Feeling much better today than yesterday. No back ache, a few Braxton Hicks but no cramping so far. :thumbup:
37 weeks tomorrow and a checkup is scheduled with a nurse-prac, definitely asking for a cervix check.


----------



## Kaedin

Haven't posted in a while, feel like I've been so busy! Had my baby shower at the weekend, and my daughters furniture is being delivered tomorrow! So excited.

After the furniture arrives I will wash all of babys clothes and organise it in her chest of drawers and wardrobes! I'm buying a bag tomorrow and ill start packing my hospital bag :D


----------



## Mrs Doddy

wavescrash said:


> Yesterday I had the occasional contraction and some cramping last night but nothing worth calling my OB about. This morning I had some cramping, I think a contraction or two, again... nothing frequently enough to call my OB.
> 
> Had a quick scan this morning and saw baby's still breech but has one foot up by her head and one down near my hips. Poor girl has to be so uncomfortable so I think it only makes sense that she comes out ;) However... at this point I'm starting to think I won't go into labor on my own & will be here another 10 days until my scheduled c-section. It's so depressing reading everyone else's labor symptoms, especially people due around the same time as me. I feel like I get a huge plug loss or bloody show and then sit here for another couple of weeks. Have some cramping or contractions and then it disappears. My body is killing me anymore, she's run out of room in there making both her and I uncomfortable... 10 days feels like an eternity at this point.

This is pretty much me too - my boy has turned from one leg up and one down to extended breech so they couldn't turn him, I have a section booked in 14 days x


----------



## Mii

OB appointment went well, still pregnant :haha: lmfao she didn't seem to think I have Pre-E but I think if I get more dizzy spells n headaches Im going to call in and see what they say. (we didn't really discuss it but she didn't say anything about my BP or if there was glucose in my urine or anything) 
also she didn't check me (so obviously no sweep this week lol) Going to be bouncing on my ball tonight as much as I can lol
oh baby is head down still! lol so yay!


----------



## sparklycat

2 days to go until induction now :( ate a super spicy curry and still trying everything else to get her to come out...Not even one braxton hicks!!! I'm so upset :( :( I really don't want to be induced. I am thinking about going in on thursday and refusing it :( x


----------



## TCK_Runner

sparklycat said:


> 2 days to go until induction now :( ate a super spicy curry and still trying everything else to get her to come out...Not even one braxton hicks!!! I'm so upset :( :( I really don't want to be induced. I am thinking about going in on thursday and refusing it :( x

If you don't mind me asking, why are they inducing you before you're at 40 weeks? I'm just curious... they wouldn't even consider doing that here unless there are reasons (dangerous pregnancy or complications, water breaking but no contractions or vice versa, etc).


----------



## AC1987

sparklycat, is there a reason why you're getting induced at 40 weeks? I don't plan to okaying inducing until I'm atleast 41 weeks.


----------



## MrsHamstra

sparklycat said:


> 2 days to go until induction now :( ate a super spicy curry and still trying everything else to get her to come out...Not even one braxton hicks!!! I'm so upset :( :( I really don't want to be induced. I am thinking about going in on thursday and refusing it :( x

Lol that cracks me up. I had Yellow Curry 2 nights ago. I have a very low spice tolerance and found it to be hot but delicious. Didn't think about spicy food to induce labor


----------



## MrsHamstra

I keep up with you all the most posts anyways and I feel like I am the only one not in a rush to get this going. I'll be 39W on Wed and still chillin like yea nothing going on besides effacement and 1cm dialated. I think my mom coming on the 6th has had a patient impact on me. When baby is ready baby is ready.


----------



## AC1987

:haha: yea I dont think curry would make me go into labour either... alot of people eat curry all the time :baby:


----------



## Mii

Went on the treadmill n oh man. I was feeling it. Was getting contractions every 4 minutes (not just in my belly but I could feel them in my back too) but my feet n fingers started to swell so I got off after 30 min and am now on my birthing ball again lol no more strong contractions tho just a lot of back pain lmao


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm not trying any eviction methods with lo being breech, I hinestky think he is stuck - tried turning yesterday but just doesn't get past a certain point , I'm scared of going into labour before the c section with him in this position. 

Has anyone had a c section before ? Can you describe the pain after? Is it an ache ie really sharp pain ?


----------



## Paperhearts

sparklycat said:


> 2 days to go until induction now :( ate a super spicy curry and still trying everything else to get her to come out...Not even one braxton hicks!!! I'm so upset :( :( I really don't want to be induced. I am thinking about going in on thursday and refusing it :( x

Awe please don't worry. Inductions aren't always awful and I think we often hear more about the bad ones than the good ones. I bet it'll go nice and smooth for you!

Blessedmomma: 70% is awesome! You're pretty much 3/4 fully effaced already!


----------



## shiseru

Mrs Doddy said:


> I'm not trying any eviction methods with lo being breech, I hinestky think he is stuck - tried turning yesterday but just doesn't get past a certain point , I'm scared of going into labour before the c section with him in this position.
> 
> Has anyone had a c section before ? Can you describe the pain after? Is it an ache ie really sharp pain ?

my previous pregnancy was by elective Csec during 37 weeks, it was a pleasant experience. I was able to come down and walk and moved my bowel the next day. However my milk only came in properly after the 3rd day. 

This time round, I will be doing a vbac.

Mummies, i have been having some contractions since yesterday, nothing unbearable but annoying, gotta breathe through the surges. And I keep having the feeling like I wanted to poo.


----------



## Mii

contraction/ BH have completely stopped and now I am just exhausted. Blah. ah well, lol


----------



## Paperhearts

Mii said:


> contraction/ BH have completely stopped and now I am just exhausted. Blah. ah well, lol

Awe no worries. Baby just seems to want more baking time ;)


----------



## waiting4damon

Paperhearts: what were your prelabor symptoms before having Porter? Were you dilated and effaced at all before going into labor?


----------



## waiting4damon

Well, I just tried walking on the treadmill for a good mile...one long BH which was slightly uncomfortable for essentially the whole time I was walking! It felt like my abdomen never loosened up! Tightenings that wrapped from lower back around to front. Milky CM. 
Maybe nothing, but all I have is hope. <3


----------



## wavescrash

My bp was elevated earlier and my face and calves are a little swollen and I've had a nasty headache all day. Went to L&D and my bp was totally normal for 3 readings and we passed the NST and I was sent home. I just feel like crap though. My head is still pounding no matter how many Tylenol I take with a soda and I'm assuming it due to the baby's position but I can hardly walk tonight. So ready for March 6 to get here because I'm starting to really think this baby isn't coming before our csection date.


----------



## Mii

Paperhearts said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> contraction/ BH have completely stopped and now I am just exhausted. Blah. ah well, lol
> 
> Awe no worries. Baby just seems to want more baking time ;)Click to expand...

aha apparently! Im okay with that :) if anything walking on the treadmill is good for me haha and if it encourages baby to come out then all right! Lol


----------



## sarahsexy57

My midwife told be yesterday to walk up the stairs sideways like a crab... Apparently it helps baby to get lower down although like she said baby can't get any lower before going into labour!! I'll be trying everything today!!!


----------



## surprisepg

Loz congratulations! hes so adorable.

I had fetal monitoring done today. Bubs was active but kept moving around and we kept losing his heart beat which meant I was there longer than usual. Had some whopper contraction while there. I see OB in two days so I will know my fate then or LOs fate lol

Im getting his seat installed tomorrow. Quick question for you ladies, I have 2 x 9 year olds where would you install baby seat? middle or side of passenger seat?


----------



## Kaedin

I believe the middle seat is the safest seat so if your car seat can fit in the middle thats best, if not behind the passenger seat is the next safest.

I don't think my car seat can fit in the middle of my car. We haven't tried to fit the car seat or base yet. But we are going to get it done this week


----------



## patch2006uk

Mrs Doddy said:


> I'm not trying any eviction methods with lo being breech, I hinestky think he is stuck - tried turning yesterday but just doesn't get past a certain point , I'm scared of going into labour before the c section with him in this position.
> 
> Has anyone had a c section before ? Can you describe the pain after? Is it an ache ie really sharp pain ?

I found the emotional recovery harder than the physical. But I struggled with getting up off the toilet, rolling over in bed, coughing and sneezing hurt if they catch you unawares. It felt for me like a deep ache that pulled as I moved. Not a sharp pain, just a discomfort I was very aware of. Practise getting up without using your abdominal muscles-use your arms and legs to pull yourself around in bed, etc. 

Oh, and it's normal for your milk to take 3-5 days to come in, regardless of delivery method :)


----------



## AC1987

Waaa what a long night I had :nope: My DD figured out how to get out of her playpen, she sleeps in one. So my DH decided last night we'd just put her on a toddler mattress on the floor so that she won't break her arm or anything. 
Well lets just say there was ALOT of tears at bed time (my dh thought she'd just fall asleep if we laid her down there and left :dohh: ) So I ended up sitting beside her as she fell asleep. Usually she is an amazing sleeper, sleeps the night through, goes to bed without a fuss etc... its a shame she figured out how to get out of her usual bed :nope: 
So then at midnight she wakes up crying and crying, 3 hours later she finally falls asleep. So yeah I have hardly had ANY sleep.
And then this baby is making my hips ache and getting stabbing cervix pain.


----------



## sparklycat

TCK_Runner said:


> sparklycat said:
> 
> 
> 2 days to go until induction now :( ate a super spicy curry and still trying everything else to get her to come out...Not even one braxton hicks!!! I'm so upset :( :( I really don't want to be induced. I am thinking about going in on thursday and refusing it :( x
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why are they inducing you before you're at 40 weeks? I'm just curious... they wouldn't even consider doing that here unless there are reasons (dangerous pregnancy or complications, water breaking but no contractions or vice versa, etc).Click to expand...

I have Cholestasis, normally they'd have induced me by now 37/38 weeks is the norm so I'm lucky that it's 39 weeks I guess. Not very happy about it though, although it is the best for the baby as the risk of still birth goes up a lot at 40 weeks apparently xxx


----------



## Ganton

Oh no, AC, it sounds like you're going through what we did a couple of weeks a go. These toddlers like to pick their timing well don't they?! Our DS still gets up a bit in the night, but he settles down much more easily now, so it hasn't taken too long to get him used to his new found freedom.

Sparklycat,I know it's horrible when you're fast approaching an induction date, but I've heard lots of stories of very smooth inductions, so I hope you're not too anxious about it. 

Afm, I've still been getting pretty bad cramps every now and then, but no more than once an hour. It's happened 4 times so far today, and I think a combination of water, fibre and leaning forward to relieve to pressure down below is helping me to clear any potential backlog when I get the urge. Does anyone know if a backlog / constipation can delay the onset of labour? I'm hoping that once things are properly cleared, these cramps may turn more into proper contractions?


----------



## Helzy

Last night OH was a pain in the ass :growlmad: He spent the day texting me and telling me I couldn't meet up with my friend because he doesn't like her, cue an argument over text, so when he got in, I gave him the silent treatment all night. He had a few drinks, so when we went to bed, he was fast asleep very quickly - thus plenty of loud snoring and me having maybe 20% of the bed while he was lovely and comfy on my frigging pillow. GRRRRRR. I got angry and tearful very quickly (as I do when I can't sleep), tried pushing him over to his side, huffing and puffing.. and apparently Spud doesn't approve of daddy's arsey antics either as I had the strongest BH I've had this entire pregnancy. I did panic for a minute that they were going to become the real thing, but I eventually got him to move, and finally got some sleep and they petered out. 

Moral of the story: Don't ruin my sleep. Ever. :growlmad:


----------



## roonsma

I'm evil after a crap night too Helz :growlmad:


----------



## Helzy

It's not fun, is it? I don't mind the waking up periodically bit, and I won't mind it when Spud's here, but when it's because of a snoring log of a man, it's a different story!! 

I was like it the once that I had to stay in hospital at the start of the pregnancy. I hated the pillows, I was too warm, it was too bright, I didn't like being on a ward with other people.. It all added up to an anger/crying fit, and for some reason everything seems so much worse when you're trying to sleep!


----------



## AC1987

Omg I HATE hearing my DH snore :haha: hitting him and kicking him doesn't make him stop. I have tried to cover his mouth with the blanket before though, which works for maybe 1 min til he moves it :growlmad: 

I have a feeling I'm gonna go early again well early as in 37-38 weeks.


----------



## Lady_Bee

My DH snores so bad he now sleeps in the spare room every night!! Poor hubby.

I have my group B strep swab in a couple of hours. Fun fun.


----------



## Mii

Omg I was about to hang up on my OH this morning. I NEVER get to sleep in so he calls around 11 n im still half asleep n he goes "get up the worlds been up for hours now" like, piss off you bloody swine you sleep in until 1pm when you stay at my house on the weekends so dont even go there!!! Ugh. Everything he does and says lately jusst gets under my skin and makes me so angry and irritated. 6


----------



## Eltjuh

I used to keep my husbands nose shut until he'd start breathing through his mouth or wake up! :haha: honestly!! 
Now I just kick him or shove him and he wakes up and moves over or just stops....


----------



## wavescrash

So after 5 or 6 pointless trips to L&D over the last 2 weeks, I've decided we're likely not going to go into labor on our own & I'll make it to my c-section date (in 9 days) so I'm going to try my hardest to stop labor watching. Everything I start to feel/experience turns into nothing and it's pretty depressing after the millionth time lol.

So I just need to tune out the pains and cramps and try to ride out the next 9 days lol.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sounds like the best thing waves x tho you never know huh !


----------



## roonsma

Sounds like a good plan waves:thumbup: I had a lot of false starts with my second baby and they wore me down :( 

My oh is great except he's got into a crap habit of staying up too late and then snoring through the night and not hearing the boys if they wake :growlmad: last night they were both awake once, Cameron with a nightmare then harry with a cough. Then add in numerous wee wakes and Harry up for the day just before 7am and I'm knackered and he is too because he was up until 1am :growlmad: I've been so tearful today :cry:


----------



## AC1987

I never get to sleep in. I don't think I will get to until my kids will be old enough to make their own breakfast :haha: but even then I would probably be worried


----------



## Mrs Doddy

7am is a lie in for me ! Or if h takes dd to gym in a Sunday its 10am but he's only done it a few times !


----------



## LaDY

Im up at 6.45 to get little one ready for school and as soon as he is gone im back in bed!! x


----------



## Mii

one thing I hate about being pregnant in the winter in canada. The only shoes I can wear that are supportive enough to not make my feet swell are sneakers, but with 2+feet of snow, its almost impossible to go anywhere. We are going to visiting OHs brother and sister in law at the hospital today (they had their first baby yesterday) so I want to wear my sneakers so my feet dont swell n Im not in agony but its so snowy outside, ugh. 

nothing new today besides regular pains and aches lol


----------



## sarahsexy57

I hope this helps some of you to understand where your baby is at in terms of being engaged
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## TCK_Runner

It just seems so unfair that my husband goes to bed every night at like 11 and while I'm totally unable to get comfy and baby decides to kick, he says to me "ok, I'm going to turn over and pass out now" and then passes out for a solid 7-8 hours. He doesn't even stir when I get up to pee or shift pillows the umpteenth time. But I did tell him, "uh-huh, how long do you think this is gonna last, once I have this baby you're going to get up to!!!!" --> mind you, he's taking 6 months paternity leave right off the bat and with the pressure from some of our friends has been told repeatedly "paternity leave is not vacation!!!!" Because if he thinks he can sleep all the time while I'm awake constantly he's got another thing coming.... !


----------



## sarahsexy57

6 months paternity leave!! My oh only gets 2 weeks :(


----------



## Eltjuh

my husband isn't having any... he's not entitled to any cause he's only just started working again in January. And he is working for an agency at the moment so he doesn't want to take any time off losing valuable work! 
A few weeks ago he had a really bad migraine one night and couldn't go to work in the morning, and they put him on stand-by for a couple of days, just cause he was ill!!! :dohh: 
We've got a 3 yr old and ofcourse I'd like him to be at home but I just think of it this way: there's plenty of girls who are single mums and they can do it, so I'm sure I'll manage - plus, the good thing is hubby gets home around 1pm so if I need a break I can have it! 
Just put a tv in our bedroom aswell, so hopefully our 3 yr old will be nice in the mornings and just stay in bed with me, watching tv whilst I try and sleep some more with the baby.


----------



## LaDY

Mii said:


> one thing I hate about being pregnant in the winter in canada. The only shoes I can wear that are supportive enough to not make my feet swell are sneakers, but with 2+feet of snow, its almost impossible to go anywhere. We are going to visiting OHs brother and sister in law at the hospital today (they had their first baby yesterday) so I want to wear my sneakers so my feet dont swell n Im not in agony but its so snowy outside, ugh.
> 
> nothing new today besides regular pains and aches lol

Mii I didn't realise you were in Canada...iv got family their and they have told me all about the weather in Canada! Poor you! xx


----------



## roonsma

Thanks for the support ladies. You made me feel a whole lot better :thumbup:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yeah, Germany has good paternity leave laws, plus he works at a public university and has been there 5 years already, and his boss has a few kids and is a family man. He won't get full pay, that's only for 2 weeks, but then he gets 65% of his monthly pay for up to 12 months. So he's going to take 6 months now and 6 months in the future, after going back to work for the fall semester. I won't have any income, so we have to budget things accordingly (we have been saving and our rent isn't too high), we're just lucky to live somewhere that includes paternity leave + a small stipend for having a kid (each month we will get 185 euros for having a kid). Trust me, I realize how lucky we are! And paternity leave is not vacation. Also, I am a firm believer in gender role equality and would not be content if he wasn't as involved. But I realize that some people aren't so lucky - heck, I'm from the U.S. originally, and most families are lucky if the woman even gets any maternity leave for longer than 6-8 weeks, and that says nothing about getting paid or having a job to go back to!


----------



## nfo1976

Baby oscar born this morning at 2.53 am weighing 7lb 12oz .lovely thick head of hair and as cute as a button.im sure granny is looking down on him.my dad brought in my mums favourite teddy for oscar,such a lovely thought. Knackered but he is worth every minute of pain. .


----------



## sparklycat

Ahhh congrats nfo!! I'm so glad the birth went well :) xx


----------



## Waiting4bb

Aaw, congrats on your new baby!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations NFO! !! Xxx


----------



## Kaedin

Congratulations


----------



## AC1987

awwww congrats nfo!! :flower:


Mii, my family is in Canada, I'm orginally from there and I've heard its been a COLD and snowy winter this year there. :shrug:


My DH probably won't get any leave maybe just a couple days, because he just started at a new place and I don't know how vacation works either with it.


----------



## TCK_Runner

yay! Congrats nfo!!!! :)


----------



## azure girl

Nfo, congrats!!!!
DH has school, he has to go back and put in the time his MBA program requires, but I would love if this little guy came for his daddy's spring break the week before he is due! Obviously my mom wants to come stay for a few days, and I am starting work on freezer meals this next week or two, so hopefully baby and I can chill out for a little while.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats nfo!!!! <3


----------



## StarlitHome

Congrats, nfo!!!

We did a big grocery shop stock-up last night, my MIL gave us a huge box of newborn diapers on the weekend, and I have my hospital bag packed. 37 weeks, let's go baby!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Congratulations nfo x


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations nfo xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Quite uncomfortable tonight little man is doing a lot of movement - not really sure if he has turned


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats on all of the babies so far. :)

I figure now that I am over 37 weeks I will join. I had a very stressful weekend. I am honestly not ready for baby to come as I have a friend in the hospital after a major accident, but I also know I don't know if I can be pregnant for 3-5 more weeks! Haha. I am hoping something starts happening in a week or two. So far I am a "fingertip" dilated, whatever that means with a soft, forward facing cervix. I get period cramps here and there, but nothing trackable. I was getting a lot of BHs yesterday, so I guess my body is at least amping up! In all honesty the worst is round ligament pain!

Looking forward to keeping up with you ladies. I read through a bit, but there's too much to try to respond to lol. I'll start now. ;)


----------



## Paperhearts

waiting4damon said:


> Paperhearts: what were your prelabor symptoms before having Porter? Were you dilated and effaced at all before going into labor?

I was 3cm and 50% the morning she did the sweep. I had some "clearing out" and a lot of pressure. That night I inserted one EPO capsule. Next day I walked a bit and DH and I dtd. I'm not sure if it was everything together but I really think it was the sweep. The contractions were at 5 min or more apart for a good five hours so I didn't think it was real until they got stronger. Also, my hormones were wacky and I felt very moody that day!


----------



## Paperhearts

Welcome lovelymiss! 

NFO: so glad to hear baby is here and well. Congrats!!!


----------



## Mii

Congrats nfo :)

Went to the mall today. Lots of walking some contractions but now im home n all I have is swollen feet legs n hands lol bah
edit: if my calves are still swollen tomorrow im going to call my OB n see if they think I should come in. I know I had been walking around but ive never had swollen calves before.


----------



## surprisepg

congrats nfo!!!! cant wait to see a pic of him :)

I have OB appt tomorrow, she told me shes going to book in my c section and give me a date... Im hoping my results arent that bad and she'll let me go till 37 weeks. I still have so much to do....


----------



## auntiesarah25

I go see my doc on Thursday for the strep test and cervical check. Is it strange that I'm excited and not nervous or dreading it? I just want to know if there is any dilatation or anything going on. I'm not ready for LO to be here yet but I am excited to get the process started :)


----------



## lov3hat3

Anyone else feel like they are going to be pregnant forever? I feel like ive been pregnant for soo long that I sometimes forget im going to have an actual baby at the end of it :haha: I just feel like im neveerr going to go into labour even though I still have a couple weeks left I just know hes going to be lateee :(


----------



## sparklycat

Last day to get baby out before induction!! Argh!!! I thought I was having tiny tiny cramps last night, but i've not ever had BH tightenings in my belly (just period pains in back) so i'm not sure if that's what they were, was barely noticable. 

I'm going to ring an accupuncturist now and see if they have any slots and can help as i've heard good things about it!! Other than that just got to make sure the house is completely tidy and organised for when we get home with baby :o

xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

good luck sparkly cat xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

lov3hat3 said:


> Anyone else feel like they are going to be pregnant forever? I feel like ive been pregnant for soo long that I sometimes forget im going to have an actual baby at the end of it :haha: I just feel like im neveerr going to go into labour even though I still have a couple weeks left I just know hes going to be lateee :(

Oh yes !!! think its going to be a shock when it happens lol


----------



## LaDY

Good luck sparkly cat!! x


----------



## sparklycat

Thanks ladies! Am in at 7.30am tmo so will not doubt be a long and boring wait before things get going - will keep you updated :) xxx


----------



## Helzy

I know exactly how you feel, lov3hat3! :D It seems the closer I get to the due date, the further away it seems!


----------



## AC1987

I'm so miserable this morning... my DD came into our room at 4am. So she has been whining and crying over anything and everything and I feel like my nerves are shot and its not even halfway through the day. I'd like to just curl up and sleep. And to top things off I've got bad gas cramps and constipation tmi sorry!!
Thank goodness meals are leftovers today because I am in no way going to cook anything :haha: 

Good luck to the ladies approaching labour!! 

Sparklycat hope the induction goes well! :flower: I know its not what you want but the baby will hafta come out :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Didn't get much sleep last night but then again, I'm not sure it matters as lately no matter how much or little sleep I manage to get, I still feel like garbage the next day. I've now gotten headaches 3 days in a row and if that's going to happen every day until she's born, I'm going to lose my mind. It's just me and my 2 year old home all day, every day and she's definitely going through the "terrible 2's" stage. And because I've been having elevated BP and swelling when standing/active, I've been told to stay off my feet as much as possible but my daughter totally isn't on board with that idea lol. Which isn't helping the headaches.

I have NO energy to do anything and I've been wanting to bake cupcakes and muffins for weeks now, not happening. I need to do some serious laundry, no energy. OH is working 10-7 this week so he's here to help me get our daughter breakfast and then back in time for dinner/bed which is still very helpful but he just started this new job Monday after barely working ANY hours at his other job so it's a huge adjustment for me in general.

My body is just exhausted. So ready to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## Ganton

Good luck for tomorrow sparklycat. I hope they don't keep you hanging around too long before they get things going.

AC, I'm with you again on the middle of the night toddler visiting. My DS came wandering through at 1.30am (settled back ok) then 5am (and wouldnt go back to sleep) so he's been a grumpy monkey this morning.

I've just had my 39 week midwife appointment. I was getting a few painless tightenings when I was there, and the baby is now completely engaged (she said she could just feel chin and shoulders) so she reckons my body is really gearing up for labour. I hope she's not given me false optimism!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Wavescrash: be careful with those headaches I've been having headaches behind my eyes and dizziness accompanied with flashing dots. Midwife checked bp but at the time it was ok she now wants to see me weekly to keep an eye on it as it can be signs of pre eclampsia. Ring your midwife if it gets to much xxxx


----------



## Kaedin

Had an appointment today, which went well. Baby is a good size and she is head down :D Had a blood test to check my iron levels, so just waiting for a phone call in a few days to find out how it is


----------



## Mii

Im so sad, I thought last night was then night! lol went to bed around 11 and was having contractions every 10-15 minutes until about 2am, eventually they didn't get worse and got farther apart so I ended up falling asleep sometime around 3am lol
first time I got contractions laying down so for the next few days Im going to be on my feet doing as much as I can :haha: 
(I had walked around the mall for 3 hours yesterday then bounced on my birthing ball for an hour lol)


----------



## wavescrash

sarahsexy57 said:


> Wavescrash: be careful with those headaches I've been having headaches behind my eyes and dizziness accompanied with flashing dots. Midwife checked bp but at the time it was ok she now wants to see me weekly to keep an eye on it as it can be signs of pre eclampsia. Ring your midwife if it gets to much xxxx

Monday I actually went to L&D because my BP was elevated (normally around 118/72 but it was 137/84) on top of a headache and some swelling but laying in the bed at L&D, I had 3 totally normal BP readings so they sent me home & said to drink lots of water (presumably for the swelling) and stay off my feet as much as possible (which isn't possible with a 2 year old who refuses to listen.) I don't have a BP monitor at home but I know if I'm on my feet for too long - yesterday I did the dishes - my legs got more swollen and I felt crappy with a headache like I did when I knew my BP was elevated. I see my OB on Friday so I guess we'll see what she says then.


----------



## TCK_Runner

lov3hat3 said:


> Anyone else feel like they are going to be pregnant forever? I feel like ive been pregnant for soo long that I sometimes forget im going to have an actual baby at the end of it :haha: I just feel like im neveerr going to go into labour even though I still have a couple weeks left I just know hes going to be lateee :(

RIGHT HERE! Same feeling. FTM also, so really feel like it could still be a while! I have mixed feelings and waver between wanting her to come out NOW and "wait! I need some more time to get ready!!!" as if I will some day actually be ready for a baby!!!!!!!!! :haha: But we are excited and want to meet her...

In other news, had my MW appt today and all went fine, baby is still down but taking her time to make her way down, she's not engaged but MW says position is good and "she still has time!" so like I said, seems like nothing is happening. Have no other signs yet - no leaking waters (just regular sneeze n pees, like ALL the time :wacko: ), no mucus plug, no bloody show, and only BH contractions that spike at the end of the day or anytime I overdo it on walking or swimming or get stressed or don't drink enough water ETC. So I guess my body will have enough practice contractions for the big day, although that day could be many weeks off still... but I'd love for her to come sometime close to due date rather than 12 days late or something. That is gonna drive me nuts if that happens.


----------



## sarahsexy57

My midwife has recommended reflexology to induce labour, has anybody tried this?


----------



## MrsHamstra

sarahsexy57 said:


> My midwife has recommended reflexology to induce labour, has anybody tried this?


I have had reflexology done but all it is, is warming of the hands all over your body. I don't think it would induce you at all. Relax you yess but nothing else. Accupressure as well as acupuncture would induce you naturally as well.


----------



## Paperhearts

Good luck Sparklycat! I bet things will go just fine. And just think...you'll be holding your baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lady_Bee

So this morning my 2 year old took my pregnancy and baby care books off the shelf, climbed up into my lap with them and said he wanted to look at pictures of baby. Lol. He especially likes the pictures of newborn babies in the bath! Funny because he HATES baths! I am so excited for him to meet his little brother. I think he's gonna be such a great sibling.

I am sad though after yesterday's appointment - found out the hospital I am delivering at is restricting visitors as of this week due to a late influenza season :( No visitors under the age I 16, so my sweet little boy won't be able to see his mama in hospital. I am dreading being away from him. I have never ever spent a night away from him since he was born and never even left him with a sitter before! I know it's silly but it makes me sooo sad I am gonna miss him and hope he understands that I will be home as soon as I can!

In other news the gbs swab wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting. And my baby is still head down and in a good position, yay.

Has anyone got any experience with using nipple stimulation for cervical ripening? Not trying to do anything yet obviously as not quite full term yet, but just thinking ahead...
I really do not want to go so far overdue and be induced again!


----------



## sojourn

sojourn said:


> Felt so crampy and achey all day! We had our last childbirth class (I was sick for the last series, so had to wait til now!) and there were lots of jokes making the rounds about a live demonstration!
> 
> However, I am really hoping that I'm not really laboring. My husband had to leave after class to go to a BFD annual work conference. He'll be gone until Wednesday. He's only about an hour and fifteen from me, and an hour from the hospital, plus we have a doula to come be with me, so I am not too worried if I go into labor. I just don't want to just now. I feel like I'll get really scared and not know what to do and not know when to call the doula...I don't usually freak out about anything, but my husband is so much better at being calm and helping me remember to stay calm.
> 
> I am already feeling a little anxious about the contractions I have been having. I've downloaded an app to track them... Hoping it shows they are irregular and mild.


Well, that was labor! i went to sleep that night, woke at 6 am and called the doula. Contractions were about 90 seconds apart and 30 seconds long. I called my grandmother to take me to the hospital. We made it there at 7 a.m., they barely even triaged me. I was 5cm, 100% effaced. They gave me a little stadol so that I could rest between contractions. At 9 I was pushing and at 10:26 my little kiddo was born!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Oh yeah, I had the strep B swab and a CTG today for the heart, both went without a hitch. Strong HB as numbers were 120-140 the whole time (MW said anything 120-160 is good). Cervix still totally closed!

Lady_Bee didn't know you live in NoVA. That's where my parents still live ("Funfax" ;-) ). Sorry to hear about the visiting policies, that sucks! But seems like a lot of people in my FB feed from NoVA have the flu right now... the weather has been horrible there this year!


----------



## TCK_Runner

sojourn said:


> sojourn said:
> 
> 
> felt so crampy and achey all day! We had our last childbirth class (i was sick for the last series, so had to wait til now!) and there were lots of jokes making the rounds about a live demonstration!
> 
> However, i am really hoping that i'm not really laboring. My husband had to leave after class to go to a bfd annual work conference. He'll be gone until wednesday. He's only about an hour and fifteen from me, and an hour from the hospital, plus we have a doula to come be with me, so i am not too worried if i go into labor. I just don't want to just now. I feel like i'll get really scared and not know what to do and not know when to call the doula...i don't usually freak out about anything, but my husband is so much better at being calm and helping me remember to stay calm.
> 
> I am already feeling a little anxious about the contractions i have been having. I've downloaded an app to track them... Hoping it shows they are irregular and mild.
> 
> 
> well, that was labor! I went to sleep that night, woke at 6 am and called the doula. Contractions were about 90 seconds apart and 30 seconds long. I called my grandmother to take me to the hospital. We made it there at 7 a.m., they barely even triaged me. I was 5cm, 100% effaced. They gave me a little stadol so that i could rest between contractions. At 9 i was pushing and at 10:26 my little kiddo was born!Click to expand...

yeah! Congrats :) :)


----------



## Mii

congrats Sojo! :flower:

some BH and contractions today but nothing regular. I really want to go for a walk or something but my son is up (so can't go on the treadmill) and its to snowy to go walking outside. (we had a big snow storm hit last night)


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations Sojourn!! I've been walking a lot today to try to bring on labour, I've been bouncing on my birthing ball, been doing lots of housework to keep myself busy. Had a few BH and a lot of pain from pressure down there but nothing out of the ordinary. I think I will take a nice long soak in the bath tonight to relax. Been having my headaches again. :( I've taken some paracetamol. First time in this preganancy but I really felt I needed it!!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Yay Sojourn, congrats! Can't wait to see pics! What is LO's name?


----------



## Lady_Bee

Congratulations sojourn!!


----------



## janeydee

Congratulations sojoun!! X

Ive once again walked the legs off myself. Had loads of pressure down there, lightening crotch and even what I think was a stitch. Other than that I have a wriggly baby and im shattered. 
Im 39 wks tomorrow so hopefully it wont be too much longer.


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Sojourn!! :D


Ladybee, my hospital is the same about visiting I'm SO unhappy about it I mean I know its for precautions and all but ugh I'm sad. :(


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations Sojourn xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Sojourn!!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Brandy how are things with you and the girls?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paperhearts said:


> Brandy how are things with you and the girls?

Same.... Were still in the hospital buying our time ;) They are constantly monitoring me and the girls with my Pre E with blood and nst's. Hoping to make it to 36W but each day is a bonus at this point.


----------



## Paperhearts

~Brandy~ said:


> Paperhearts said:
> 
> 
> Brandy how are things with you and the girls?
> 
> Same.... Were still in the hospital buying our time ;) They are constantly monitoring me and the girls with my Pre E with blood and nst's. Hoping to make it to 36W but each day is a bonus at this point.Click to expand...

Awe I'm glad you guys are okay. You've made it so far! I bet you anything they'll come out perfect and healthy. <3


----------



## Paperhearts

So I totally forgot about the period tracker app on my phone and decided to open it. This made me laugh. Hahaha

https://i62.tinypic.com/duviu.jpg


----------



## LaDY

:lol: love that paperhearts...will have to check mine!! x


----------



## CountryMomma

Scheduled induction date this Friday! Not going in till 8pm so we can shoot for a March 1st baby since that is her daddy's birthday!


----------



## Mii

I dont know why but I have a thing with dates, if baby doesnt come out today (26th) Im okay with him staying in until March lol but my aunt is visiting this weekend and it would be awesome to be in labor (or already have the baby) when she gets here! (she is visiting from 15hrs away lol)

also!
Glad the babies are still staying put Brandy :) hope you make it to 36 weeks like you want :flower: 
and yay countrymomma! :dance: cant wait to see more birth stories and newborn photos


----------



## kaelysmom

So my section is scheduled for friday at five pm. I'm pretty impressed that i've made it this far since my other two never did but now he is really low so that it feels like im completely swollen down there (tmi sorry) and im having some strange tummy pains that feel really different. Do u ladies think this means something is happening early?


----------



## Mii

Im starting to question my ability to tell the difference between BH and actual contractions :( pretty sure im getting contractions again every 10-15min but they are not painful at all just uncomfortable so im questioning if there real contractions or not. Ugh lol get painful! Lol


----------



## shiseru

A big congrats to all the mummies who have given birth!

Brandy, you've made it this far, I am sure you and the babies will be fine and healthy. Hang in there! :)

I am having my 36 weeks check up this coming Sat, don't know what to expect? And I do my brazilian wax too. Oh and I have opt to donate the cord blood to the public bank, not sure if this is applicable for other countries?


----------



## waiting4damon

congrats sojourn! :) it is so lovely to read about all the new babies! definitely makes waiting less miserable!

38 week appt: posterior cervix, soft, 50% effaced, 1 cm dilated
Wish this little lady baby would just put me into labor! :p 

My repeated mantra:

I love you baby; please try to come on your own before the c section date! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I almost feel like I have back labor but she's facing my back so I'm not sure how that's even possible. I've just had the same feelings when I went into labor with Hannah in my lower back but she may just be lying on a nerve. She's been very active most of today so it's totally possible she shifted onto something. I've been having a lot of BH today but that's not totally new lol. I've been having lots of different pains and cramps though and my bump keeps getting hard but not necessarily associated with a cramp or pain, just goes rock solid but doesn't feel like my usual BH. It's been going on the last few hours but I have no idea if it could be breech labor because I can't sit here and time contractions or anything like that... or if it's just end-of-pregnancy nonsense just to drive me crazier than I already am lol.


----------



## Mii

Getting contractions every 4 minutes with dull back pain but nothing painful just uncomfortable so just laying in bed watching thor 2 timing them for now. Hopefully they start to get painful n dont flitter off like last night lol I still have yet to pack hospital bag for myself :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats sojourn <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Country- WOW thats so soon! Congrats are you nervous?


Mii- Hope the LO holds but comes just in time to meet the family :) - Get up and pack your bag it might help :) 

Kaelysmom- Sounds like there might be something brewing before that scheduled CSection

Waiting4- I really hope you LO makes its appearance known before your csection!


----------



## surprisepg

Congrats sojourn!

Good luck sparkly cat!

As for me my OB agreed to wait for c section till 37 weeks... so thats in 2 weeks time. She said unless something drastic happens thats the plan and she will call me as soon as hospital slots me in for c section. Also getting steroids 48 hours prior c section.

Its all happening in here from what I see and I feel in the next week there will be a bunch of announcements.... so exciting!!


----------



## AC1987

:nope: blah what an awful night. First my DD comes in at midnight crying. And then I had to pee SO badly but figured I'd try to get her back to sleep first...2 hours later my bladder was gonna explode so I woke up DH to go sit with her. Went to the bathroom and went back to sleep. Next thing I know she is back in our room and DH is like "She wanted you" :dohh: thats lovely but I need to sleep and so does she! So he just went back to bed leaving me to watch her.. so I try again to get her to sleep, my back, hips everything are killing me :nope: so after 15 mins I just walked out of her room and asked him again to go sit with her, this time he just ignores me and falls back to sleep.. so I try again to get her to sleep. Finally my nerves were shattered I was too exhausted and way too sore so I just let her cry it out, which I usually am against. And then I had a good cry getting myself back to sleep too :nope: 
I just wish my DH would help me out more.. I'm running on empty here and in such pain.
Aside from that I think I'm getting about 5 contractions a day.. I don't even know if they can be called that but its not like how my labour started last time but then I've heard you really can't compare labours :shrug: My bump gets super hard and then pain radiates all around it and to my back. Last time labour didn't hurt til 8 centimeters. :wacko: So confusing!!


----------



## xZoeyx

:( :hugs: AC. I bet you are knackered.

Don't feel bad letting her cry it out, sometimes Mum needs a break and a cry too! Shame on your OH for not being there when you needed him! 

Not long and he will have to step up anyway because you will have another LO who will need you more!


----------



## Helzy

Went shopping last night and bump was incredibly hard all the way round, and on the way back. Started getting a little backache while in the car, too. Couldn't get comfortable all night, no matter how I sat / lay. :( About 4am this morning until I finally got back to sleep at about 8, I had cramping in my belly and hips, backache, the whole works. Can't say I enjoyed that! Couldn't sleep, kept getting up to go to the loo, felt okay, got back in bed and the pains started again every time. Now i'm shattered!


----------



## Mii

still no baby :haha: 
but because of all the regular contractions I seem to be getting at night and stuff Im going to pack up my hospital bag tonight just to be on the safe side lol going to do/ stay on my feet as much as I can today and hopefully get these contractions going properly and painful lol I woke up with this strange pain in my hand tho and i wont go away :(


----------



## corrine5

Got to the hospital at 730am this morning to get induced:) its now 905am and on the pitocin! 3 cm dilated.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck Corrine5


----------



## Paperhearts

Good luck Corrine!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Good luck Corrine!


----------



## AC1987

Best of luck Corrine :thumbup:


----------



## auntiesarah25

Just had my docs appt. 2 1/2 cm and 70% dialated. Yikes!


----------



## Mii

Oo good luck corrine!! :D hope it all goes well :) 

Having a lot of back pain today and a few contractions/ BH


----------



## LaDY

Good luck Corrine! xx


----------



## Mii

Oo good luck corrine!! :D hope it all goes well :) 

Having a lot of back pain today and a few contractions/ BH


----------



## ~Brandy~

Surprise- I am shocked they are going to give steroids at 36w5d to you or close to that right? Usually they don't give it after 34W.

Corrine- GL cant wait to see the pictures :) 

Autie- Did you mean that you're dilated 2.5CM and 70% effaced? If you're 70% dilated you'd be 7CM!


----------



## CountryMomma

~Brandy~ said:


> Country- WOW thats so soon! Congrats are you nervous?
> 
> 
> Mii- Hope the LO holds but comes just in time to meet the family :) - Get up and pack your bag it might help :)
> 
> Kaelysmom- Sounds like there might be something brewing before that scheduled CSection
> 
> Waiting4- I really hope you LO makes its appearance known before your csection!

Not really nervous just trying to get everything taken care of so quickly! I really wanted a natural pain med free birth but not sure if that is going to happen now. I was induced with DS2 and got and epidural.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm sorry ladies but I'm really at a loss of what to do here.

So I've been crampy since yesterday afternoon, had a low backache. Last night I had a lot more BH than normal, lots of episodes of my belly getting hard but not during a cramp/contraction/BH on top of a few real contractions. None of the contractions were close together so I went to bed to see what happens. Slept straight through the night (not even a pee break which is weird but appreciated lol) and woke up crampy with some yellow mucus-like discharge. Pretty uneventful morning until about an hour ago when I started having a few more BH than normal, a little more crampy than normal, had a contraction (while sitting down trying to change a wriggling toddler's diaper - THAT sucked especially because she kicked me during it lol) have back pain still and have been getting the worst pressure and sharp/shooting pains in my rectum.

I don't want to rush off to L&D since I've done that a lot lately only to be sent home. Especially since we have no car (OH is at work, 3rd day on a new job so I don't want to call him away unless it's "go time") so my mom would need to drive 20 minutes to pick up me and my 2 year old (who I just put down for a 2 hour nap), drop me off at the hospital, go home and wait for me to call to be picked up (unless I was admitted in which case I'd have OH come up to the hospital.) I don't even know what I'd say to my doctor if I called - I think I might be in labor or early labor with a breech baby but I'm not having a lot of contractions so nothing would even get picked up on the monitors? If I'm not having contractions on their monitor they'll just send me home but I don't know what else to do/think. UGH.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I went into l&d this afternoon with suspected waters gone and lack of movement... tryed a sweep but didnt work now am really crampy with tightenings :(


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I had my baby via emergeny c section got waters going on a breach baby ! 6lbs 9oz the stitches are quite painful - only if I move tho


----------



## MrsHamstra

YAY ALMOST MARCH!!! ALL MARCH MOMMA's seem to be doing good :) Good Luck on the baby Corrine!!

AFM: I had my appointment this morning. Its neat to see where we are all at in our pregnancy and what each person is up to. I am 39W1D and I am still at 2CM and 80% effaced. Due the 5th. I have an ultrasound on my due date. My OB turned to me and said it says here you do NOT want to be induced and I said thats correct!! I despise early unnecessary inductions. If I am fine and baby is fine Leave me alone....but then I got to thinking about my mom. She fly's in on March 6th the day after my due date and she is staying until the 15th. I am 900miles from ALL Family and friends. My husband and his family 900Miles away only in the south lol mines all in the north. So I asked my OB that I don't go past the 11th. There is an opening on March 12th. So if no Baby by then I will be having a baby that day. For my mom's sake anyways. I will be doing acupuncture on the 7th umm bouncing on my stability ball walking I will be doing all the natural ways to get things going before I get induced on the 12th. My OB says she thinks baby will be here way before then. 
We are praying anyways. Gosh I am getting excited to become a mom!!


----------



## Paperhearts

wavescrash said:


> I'm sorry ladies but I'm really at a loss of what to do here.
> 
> So I've been crampy since yesterday afternoon, had a low backache. Last night I had a lot more BH than normal, lots of episodes of my belly getting hard but not during a cramp/contraction/BH on top of a few real contractions. None of the contractions were close together so I went to bed to see what happens. Slept straight through the night (not even a pee break which is weird but appreciated lol) and woke up crampy with some yellow mucus-like discharge. Pretty uneventful morning until about an hour ago when I started having a few more BH than normal, a little more crampy than normal, had a contraction (while sitting down trying to change a wriggling toddler's diaper - THAT sucked especially because she kicked me during it lol) have back pain still and have been getting the worst pressure and sharp/shooting pains in my rectum.
> 
> I don't want to rush off to L&D since I've done that a lot lately only to be sent home. Especially since we have no car (OH is at work, 3rd day on a new job so I don't want to call him away unless it's "go time") so my mom would need to drive 20 minutes to pick up me and my 2 year old (who I just put down for a 2 hour nap), drop me off at the hospital, go home and wait for me to call to be picked up (unless I was admitted in which case I'd have OH come up to the hospital.) I don't even know what I'd say to my doctor if I called - I think I might be in labor or early labor with a breech baby but I'm not having a lot of contractions so nothing would even get picked up on the monitors? If I'm not having contractions on their monitor they'll just send me home but I don't know what else to do/think. UGH.

It does sound like it could be the start of things. But you should have some time to tell for sure. Maybe see what the contractions do so you know for sure before going anywhere? That's what I did!


----------



## AC1987

ohh congrats mrs doddy!!! :D


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats Doddy!!! What's LO's name? Glad you are doing well and can't wait to see pics!!



Mrnmrsm said:


> I went into l&d this afternoon with suspected waters gone and lack of movement... tryed a sweep but didnt work now am really crampy with tightenings :(

Sorry about the sweep. That's disappointing. :( Maybe take a walk to see if you can help move things along?


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Mrs Doddy said:


> I had my baby via emergeny c section got waters going on a breach baby ! 6lbs 9oz the stitches are quite painful - only if I move tho

wow congrats mrs doddy! What a good weight! Hope your both okay! So jealous!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations mrs doddy!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Matthew George x doing well x


----------



## Mii

congrates Doddy!!! :flower:

Also wave Im kinda going through the same thing lol Im getting a lot of BH and contractions but nothing painful enough that would make me go in to L&D because im scared ill just be sent home lol 
Im waiting until contractions are not only regular but fairly painful (ie; have a hard time talking/walking or doing anything while you have a contraction)


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations mrs Doddy!!! When did you have him? xxx


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've been bouncing on my ball all day, been walking round shops, finished day off with a very hot curry and hopefully DTD tonight hehe!! (If I'm good :p) now sitting down to relax and have now got som BH come on baby I want to meet you!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Mii said:


> congrates Doddy!!! :flower:
> 
> Also wave Im kinda going through the same thing lol Im getting a lot of BH and contractions but nothing painful enough that would make me go in to L&D because im scared ill just be sent home lol
> Im waiting until contractions are not only regular but fairly painful (ie; have a hard time talking/walking or doing anything while you have a contraction)

That's where I feel clueless because since baby's breech & I need a c-section and I was already 3.5 cm dilated, I don't think I want to or should go into active labor or anything but I don't want to go too early/for nothing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Mrs D!!


----------



## janeydee

Awww I'm 39 wks today and I'm getting fed up! 
I've had tightenings but they aren't painful at all.
I'm shattered and uncomfortable, have puffy hands and I'm getting a hell of a lot of lightening crotch and pressure.
I've been walking the school run (about a mile and a half each way) since Monday and to be honest I don't feel like our little boy will be here any time soon! :-(


----------



## Kaedin

shiseru said:


> Oh and I have opt to donate the cord blood to the public bank, not sure if this is applicable for other countries?

I've opted to donate the cord blood too! Not 100% sure how it works, like I don't know if I still get the jag in my leg to help the placenta come out, but the donor blood people will be phoning me in due course with further information :happydance:


Congrats MrsDoddy!


----------



## Kaedin

I've had a productive day - washed alot of babys clothes and hung them up :D Gives me time to look over what we have and still need to buy :D

Also started packing my hospital bag and a little bit of babys bag with nappies ect


----------



## auntiesarah25

~Brandy~ said:


> Surprise- I am shocked they are going to give steroids at 36w5d to you or close to that right? Usually they don't give it after 34W.
> 
> Corrine- GL cant wait to see the pictures :)
> 
> Autie- Did you mean that you're dilated 2.5CM and 70% effaced? If you're 70% dilated you'd be 7CM!

You're right! I was typing and talking at the same time. :dohh: I'm 2.5 cm dilated and 70% effaced.


----------



## corrine5

The induction went very well/fast!! Robert James made his appearance at 12:50pm.I literally was at 5cm at 11:50 and dilated to 10 by 12:30!!! Very fast. He weighed 7 lbs exactly and is 19 1/2 inches long :)

I'll try and add photos when I get home. He is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Mii

Congrats! Cant believe all these march babies being born ! :) (even tho its not march just yet lol)
Ive done soooooo much today. Pretty much cleaned the whole house, walked on treadmill, went on my birthing ball, DTD, packed my hospital bag and even organised the cloths in my dresser lmao which i neverrr do lmao n babies been really quiet today getting stronger contractions n cramping n a lot more discharge then normal but nothing (again) overly painful. Hoping going for another walk n bouncing more will make them worse lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

corrine5 said:


> The induction went very well/fast!! Robert James made his appearance at 12:50pm.I literally was at 5cm at 11:50 and dilated to 10 by 12:30!!! Very fast. He weighed 7 lbs exactly and is 19 1/2 inches long :)
> 
> I'll try and add photos when I get home. He is absolutely beautiful!!

Yay! Congrats Corrine! :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Corrrine- Congrats!! 

I am so jealous of those that are still able to move! My god I don't know how you people are doing it :( 

I tried to sign up to donate but they don't except it if there are twins :(


----------



## waiting4damon

Congrats Corrine and Ms Doddy! <3
I would love to be next! I am getting so impatient!!! :D


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats Corrine! :haha: Hmm I'm guessing every few days there will be someone announcing they gave birth!


----------



## Mii

I wouldn't doubt that AC :haha:
Dont think tonight will be my night, Im resting now and contractions have stopped for now. I would go back on the treadmill but my feet are killing me lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ha! I'll be the last probably! *fingers crossed I'm not though*


----------



## MrsHamstra

Question about bouncing on a stability ball.

What does that really do? I tried it a couple bounces and my 1st thought was Oh man what if she doesn't like that? lol like whiplash? ha ha. (shakinbabysyndrome?) that was a joke. but It worries me a bit


----------



## Waiting4bb

Congrats new mommas! How exciting to finally meet your little ones. I haven't had any signs of labor. Think this baby is going to be in here for a long time yet! I guess I need to work on my patience more. :)


----------



## shiseru

Congrats mrs doddy! Congrats Corrine!

Kaedin and Brandy, here in Singapore many mothers prefer to donate because they believe others will need the blood more than they will.

Rather than discard the umbilical cord after delivery, which is done frequently, we chose to donate it to give someone a chance at a cure. We should be doubly proud as our baby has done a good deed at birth!


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies--checking in again at 36 weeks! my baby shower is next saturday, the 8th...once that passes, I will be initiating eviction proceedings lol.

had a growth scan on tuesday--baby girl is 5 lb 9-11 oz [tech said 11 oz, dr said 9 oz] she is not too big thankfully despite the diabetes, so I am relieved.


----------



## Mii

going to pull out the old wives tales tonight and try some spicy food lol (even though I hateeee spicy food and Im prob going to have to eat like 5 tums afterwards lol) going to try some spicy chicken mr noodles with Tabasco hot sauce lol go big or go home! lmfao (this is the only night/time I will prob eat spicy food. I probably wont even be able to eat it all lol) wish me luck!


----------



## Paperhearts

Mii said:


> going to pull out the old wives tales tonight and try some spicy food lol (even though I hateeee spicy food and Im prob going to have to eat like 5 tums afterwards lol) going to try some spicy chicken mr noodles with Tabasco hot sauce lol go big or go home! lmfao (this is the only night/time I will prob eat spicy food. I probably wont even be able to eat it all lol) wish me luck!

Oh gosh that makes my chest burn just to read! LOL

Good luck! ;)


----------



## Mii

thanks paper :flower: so far, heart burn is all I am getting too and it wasn't even that spicy :haha: I mean I am getting some BH but nothing crazy. feeling a little woozy though. OH has told me that if baby hasnt come by monday to make sure I bring that up with my OB (ive gotten a few episodes of light headed-ness in the last 3 days) when before I was only getting them once a week or so


----------



## Paperhearts

Mii said:


> thanks paper :flower: so far, heart burn is all I am getting too and it wasn't even that spicy :haha: I mean I am getting some BH but nothing crazy. feeling a little woozy though. OH has told me that if baby hasnt come by monday to make sure I bring that up with my OB (ive gotten a few episodes of light headed-ness in the last 3 days) when before I was only getting them once a week or so

Maybe try dtd tonight and see if the spicy food and that together help? It's too bad pg ladies can't just push when they're ready, haha


----------



## Mii

OH is at his parents house tonight lol (he went job hunting and the weather got bad so I told him to just stay up there for the night and Id call him if anything starts happening lol) we DTD earlier today lol think Im going to have some (tmi) fun time on my own and see if that causes anything to start :haha: (even though I did that earlier too after I put my son to bed :blush: lmfao


----------



## surprisepg

Congrats Mrs Doddy and Corrine!! Cant wait to see pics.

Brandy Im 35 +3 days today. I was a little surprised too but she wants me to have steroids just in case she said. 

Had fetal monitoring done today, LO is so cheeky he kept moving around and his heartbeat kept falling off the trace. I had a good talk to him then he settled and I was able to go home. The amniotic fluid has decreased but they werent that concerned its not a dangerous low amount they said. I just feel so tired and have a stiff upper body my neck especially.


----------



## wavescrash

Forgive me ladies but I'm freaking out. Maybe for nothing but maybe for a legitimate reason this time lol. I went to the bathroom and my pantyliner was wet all the way through my underwear and it wasn't yellow-tinted like it has been (because apparently I'm peeing myself like crazy lately lol.) Didn't really get a smell from it (sweet or urine-like) but changed my liner and underwear and am currently waiting to see if it soaks through again. Anyway, when I would wipe I would get bright red blood on the toilet paper. It wasn't a lot, just a little spot (smaller than a dime) but it was there each time I wiped. I'm feeling crampy but that could be nerves. I'm shaking like a leaf but again, could be nerves. I asked my cousin and a friend their opinion - my cousin had 2 breech babies and said her OB always asked her if she had any blood at the end because it was a sign labor could be on the way. My friend said with her recent labor, she woke up and thought her water had broke because her underwear and shorts were wet and she had some spotting and it turned out, her water had broken. My cousin said she's also heard of people having blood/spotting when their water breaks. It may very well be nothing but I'm still freaking out at the possibility that it could be "time." I've also realized she's barely moved all afternoon/evening but it could be that I just wasn't paying attention to notice when she did move. I mean, obviously I hope this is actually something and I'm not going crazy but at the same time, if it IS something... I'm going to freak out because as much as I said I hoped it would happen today, yesterday, right now... I'm still in a bit of shock that we're going to have another baby lol.


----------



## Mii

Id call your ob/midwife n see what they think. If you should come in or wait


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, I have my phone charging (it was only at 7%) and waiting to see if this pad/liner gets wet as well before calling. I'm sure they'll have me go in since babe's breech because if it IS my water leaking, then I'd have to be admitted right away.


----------



## Mii

Well fingers crossed for you! :) after all I did today im getting no contractions at all ; ( only a tiny bit of cramping n dull back pain. I wish my waters would just bust open so there is no doubt that things are happening lol


----------



## LaDY

Good luck waves...hope you are ok!! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii said:


> Well fingers crossed for you! :) after all I did today im getting no contractions at all ; ( only a tiny bit of cramping n dull back pain. I wish my waters would just bust open so there is no doubt that things are happening lol

I told my dh that when it's time I hope my water just breaks so I have to deliver hehe


----------



## waiting4damon

I second that waves; I hope you and baby girl are well. (And if what you want is her to be delivered I'll be wishing for that for you.) 

Sending you peace, I know your body and her breech presentation has been more than stressful for you the past few weeks. <3


----------



## AC1987

awww hope things go well waves! :)


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Still got a bruised feeling bump today :( off to my last ever midwide appointment today! 5 sleeps till induction!! Starting to get nervous now


----------



## ClaireJ23

Be careful what you wish for, I had SROM followed by mild, irregular contractions and had to be induced to avoid infection after the membranes had been broken for that many hours. Not an ideal way to go into labour. I'm hoping this time I will have a natural first stage of labour that does not have time limit put onto it because of SROM.


----------



## AC1987

I'm fine with my waters not breaking first :haha: mostly because I don't want to feel the pressure that I have a so called amount of time to give birth, and I'd like to labour in a tub, and once your waters go my hospital doesn't allow you to labour in the tub :baby:

Sooo my sleep SUCKED tonight, and it wasn't my DD's fault :haha: as shes slept incredibly well so far! I guess it must just be insomnia.. doesn't help that my eyes are burning since I've been up since 3am.


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm just getting fed up now. Still got loads of pressure, and BH but nothing else... I just want to meet baby x


----------



## Eltjuh

AC1987 said:


> I'm fine with my waters not breaking first :haha: mostly because I don't want to feel the pressure that I have a so called amount of time to give birth, and I'd like to labour in a tub, and once your waters go my hospital doesn't allow you to labour in the tub :baby:
> 
> Sooo my sleep SUCKED tonight, and it wasn't my DD's fault :haha: as shes slept incredibly well so far! I guess it must just be insomnia.. doesn't help that my eyes are burning since I've been up since 3am.

That's odd! So do they not allow water births??? With my son I had my waters broken at about 4cm I think and went in the pool after!


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've just done something I probably shouldn't have done as now I feel like a complete whale. I've just weighed myself. For the first time during my pregnancy. I have put on 44lbs!!! I'm 14st 4lbs!!! I have never weighed this much before I know a lot of it will be baby but I now feel so down!! Have any of you put a lot Of weight on during your pregnancy? X


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Ive gone from 8st3 at my 8 week booking appointment to 10st9


----------



## AC1987

Eltjuh said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine with my waters not breaking first :haha: mostly because I don't want to feel the pressure that I have a so called amount of time to give birth, and I'd like to labour in a tub, and once your waters go my hospital doesn't allow you to labour in the tub :baby:
> 
> Sooo my sleep SUCKED tonight, and it wasn't my DD's fault :haha: as shes slept incredibly well so far! I guess it must just be insomnia.. doesn't help that my eyes are burning since I've been up since 3am.
> 
> That's odd! So do they not allow water births??? With my son I had my waters broken at about 4cm I think and went in the pool after!Click to expand...

I think that is still pretty new to here, so at the moment at this hospital they do not, I am unsure about the birthing centers though..


----------



## AC1987

I don't wanna think about weight gain.. as I'm lacking in that area horribly :dohh: I've put on about 15 pounds so far... last pregnancy I gained 17 pounds in total, I'm hoping to make it to 20 pounds before giving birth.. and even though thats on the low side its really hard to gain for me.


----------



## clare22

sarahsexy57 said:


> I've just done something I probably shouldn't have done as now I feel like a complete whale. I've just weighed myself. For the first time during my pregnancy. I have put on 44lbs!!! I'm 14st 4lbs!!! I have never weighed this much before I know a lot of it will be baby but I now feel so down!! Have any of you put a lot Of weight on during your pregnancy? X

i probably weigh about the same as you and am a week behind! think im up about 40 so far and only went up 35 with my first :dohh:


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've never been a small girl. I was on weight watchers just before I got pregnant I got down to 11st 2lbs. Is it true that when you breast feed you tend to loose weight quicker than those that don't? I want to try to breast feed. As this is my first I don't know if I'm going to be able to do it but I will persevere and try my hardest. I am worried about doing it in front of people and the looks I may get. Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

sarahsexy57 said:


> I've never been a small girl. I was on weight watchers just before I got pregnant I got down to 11st 2lbs. Is it true that when you breast feed you tend to loose weight quicker than those that don't? I want to try to breast feed. As this is my first I don't know if I'm going to be able to do it but I will persevere and try my hardest. I am worried about doing it in front of people and the looks I may get. Xxx

Yes, the average baby consumes 500 calories from you per day. You would need to feed fulltime and then still make sure you eat a very healthy balanced diet or all you will be doing is replacing the calories that the baby is taking and you will maintain the weight.


----------



## ClaireJ23

AC1987 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine with my waters not breaking first :haha: mostly because I don't want to feel the pressure that I have a so called amount of time to give birth, and I'd like to labour in a tub, and once your waters go my hospital doesn't allow you to labour in the tub :baby:
> 
> Sooo my sleep SUCKED tonight, and it wasn't my DD's fault :haha: as shes slept incredibly well so far! I guess it must just be insomnia.. doesn't help that my eyes are burning since I've been up since 3am.
> 
> That's odd! So do they not allow water births??? With my son I had my waters broken at about 4cm I think and went in the pool after!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is still pretty new to here, so at the moment at this hospital they do not, I am unsure about the birthing centers though..Click to expand...

It depends how long after they break that you go into the water. If they break early and you do not start active labour straight away then it could be some time between the waters breaking and labouring in the pool. They would not allow me to have a water birth after my waters had been broken for 24 hrs and I was not in established labour. If your waters break during established labour then the risk of infection is reduced as the time exposed is shorter.


----------



## ClaireJ23

sarahsexy57 said:


> I've never been a small girl. I was on weight watchers just before I got pregnant I got down to 11st 2lbs. Is it true that when you breast feed you tend to loose weight quicker than those that don't? I want to try to breast feed. As this is my first I don't know if I'm going to be able to do it but I will persevere and try my hardest. I am worried about doing it in front of people and the looks I may get. Xxx

Yes, the average baby consumes 500 calories from you per day. You would need to feed fulltime and then still make sure you eat a very healthy balanced diet or all you will be doing is replacing the calories that the baby is taking and you will maintain the weight.[/QUOTE]

I breastfed and ate a normal diet. I was losing over a pound a week and was not in the slightest bit hungry.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC1987 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine with my waters not breaking first :haha: mostly because I don't want to feel the pressure that I have a so called amount of time to give birth, and I'd like to labour in a tub, and once your waters go my hospital doesn't allow you to labour in the tub :baby:
> 
> Sooo my sleep SUCKED tonight, and it wasn't my DD's fault :haha: as shes slept incredibly well so far! I guess it must just be insomnia.. doesn't help that my eyes are burning since I've been up since 3am.
> 
> That's odd! So do they not allow water births??? With my son I had my waters broken at about 4cm I think and went in the pool after!Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is still pretty new to here, so at the moment at this hospital they do not, I am unsure about the birthing centers though..Click to expand...

Water births are very common on the west coast ;) Actually I had a water birth with my first and that was 21 years ago.

They arent so much in the 'hospital' setting though. Here we have hospitals and birthing centers that are affiliated with the hospital. So you decide if you were going to have a midwife deliver or a doctor deliver. That would determine which location you would be birthing at.


----------



## TCK_Runner

So tired today, only 3-3.5 hrs horrible sleep last night. Back aches, pelvis aches etc. Baby is moving down for sure, my hips and pelvis so sore today. And then I overdid it already with movement... I couldn't sleep so I went to the pool when it opened (that was fine) and then walked home, walked to the subway, had to walk to do some bureaucratic stuff, walked home from the cafe where I ate lunch etc etc. I just tracked all my movement using maps online and as of 1:30PM - 3+ miles, plus I swam nearly a mile in the pool. No wonder I'm having BH and so much soreness, plus quads and legs feel like lead. 

Need a nap now...... but I'm doing work blah


----------



## Kaedin

I got weighed at my last midwife appointment on wednesday, I now weigh 63 KG, so I've gained 4 kg since the beginning of my pregnancy

Been very busy today washing babys clothes & hanging them all up. Makes it feel more really that next month I'll have a little baby in the house  (She has been warned not to be late :p )


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugh, I've gained 15 kilos. My midwife says that's good though since I had a low BMI at the beginning (though not underweight... just above it). She guessed 12-15 and doesn't think I'll gain anymore at this point.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] omg swimming sounds amazing right now!!! I wish it wasn't the middle of the winter ugh lol 
After ALL I did yesterday I had zero contractions last night! Barely even any BH lol ah well, at least I got lots of stuff cleaned :haha:

Also, after I hit 190lbs I stopped going on the scale or looking when they do my weight at my appointments :wacko: I hate how much Ive gained so far :nope: its the heaviest I've ever been and thinking about it to much makes me depressed


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've only been weighed once and that was at the beginning!!! I shouldn't have weighed myself cos now I feel awful, I'm watching the film 'Ghost' now with a huge slab of chocolate and some biscuits!! That will make me feel better for sure until he dies and then I'll cry my heart out and at the end 'ditto' gets me every time!!


----------



## Paperhearts

sarahsexy57 said:


> I've only been weighed once and that was at the beginning!!! I shouldn't have weighed myself cos now I feel awful, I'm watching the film 'Ghost' now with a huge slab of chocolate and some biscuits!! That will make me feel better for sure until he dies and then I'll cry my heart out and at the end 'ditto' gets me every time!!

Such an awesome movie. I haven't watched it in ages!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Eeeek been my midwife today and babys heads fully engaged and she said i look really uncomfortable. Didnt try a sweep said she'd leave it to the consultant monday but she thinks i'll go over the weekend


----------



## ~Brandy~

I really wish I could of had my 3rd trimester during summer! Everytime I look out the window i stare at the pool just wishing I could get in lol. It's heated but no way could I heat it enough for the Temps we've had lol. 

Our jacuzzi on the other hand has been overused by me for months


----------



## Mrnmrsm

~Brandy~ said:


> I really wish I could of had my 3rd trimester during summer! Everytime I look out the window i stare at the pool just wishing I could get in lol. It's heated but no way could I heat it enough for the Temps we've had lol.
> 
> Our jacuzzi on the other hand has been overused by me for months

i would love a jacuzzi now!!


----------



## AC1987

My last pregnancy was in the summer, and that was when we were living at a place that had a pool nearby, it was amazing and made me feel so good to swim while being pregnant. 

But that said a jacuzzi would be amazing right now :haha: 

I just normally take a couple baths a week to soak in. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaedin

I wish I could go in a jacuzzi, would be so nice


----------



## Mii

I think ima treat myself to a bath tonight or tomorrow or sometimes soon


----------



## xZoeyx

I have just had a bath and it was a-maze-ing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's torture being on hospital bed rest! I vow to never commit a crime I couldn't hack it in jail Rofl. 

The doctors are letting me be home for the weekend but I have to report for labs and nst first thing Monday morning. Hooray


----------



## Mii

[email protected] hospital beds are so uncomfortable! Im sure itll be nice to go back home for a few days. I could never imagine being pregnant with twins. Im so uncomfortable with only one in my belly! 

I have my 37 week appt on monday :) going to be getting a sweep done (hopefully lol) and also going to bring up all the light headedness ive been getting.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii said:


> I have my 37 week appt on monday :) going to be getting a sweep done (hopefully lol) and also going to bring up all the light headedness ive been getting.

Fx for the sweep! I know you're ready too


----------



## Mii

Ps edited my post :haha:
n thanks :) I am so ready for him haha


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii they are a bless but for some people carrying them is pure hell and apparently I am one of those people haha.


----------



## Mii

~Brandy~ said:


> Mii they are a bless but for some people carrying them is pure hell and apparently I am one of those people haha.

a blessing for sure but physically oh man I can only imagine how uncomfortable it is


----------



## Lady_Bee

Baths are amazing, especially with lavender oil. I have to have a soak in the tub every night or I just don't feel relaxed enough for sleep! I admit I am an addict! I was the same at the end of my first pregnancy... nice hot bath every night. My water bill has probably gone up substantially in the last few weeks haha.

I have been so tired this week and craaaazy emotional. So many tears! I'm like a saltwater pump! Yesterday I cried because I cut my toddler's hair, then I cried because he threw his full plate of dinner on the floor, then I cried because my husband came home and gave me a hug, and then I cried because I felt bad for crying and yelling at my toddler at dinner. Not exactly my best day!

Today has gone better, but I still feel like I'm in hormone overflow and could snap any second. Eeeek.

Once again I have zero physical signs of labour approaching. I think I may be here for a while!

On the plus side, it's our month tomorrow. :D wooo!


----------



## Kaedin

Ohh exciting, as of tomorrow we can say baby is due this month! :D


----------



## StarlitHome

I had my 37 week checkup yesterday! Baby is head-down in go position and he's measuring about 8 pounds!! (this is big news as my daughter was just 6 lbs 10 oz!)
No cervix check but since I'm losing my mucus plug in bits and pieces we know things are happening.
And she said I probably won't make it to March 16th (full moon) let alone march 19th (my due date) :thumbup:


----------



## Helzy

What an exciting thought, Kaedin :D 

I'm ready now, very ready for him to come along. Got baby shower tomorrow, which I've left my niece in charge of organising. We'll see how that goes! Quite looking forward to it, although a lot of people are letting me down for it. :/ Ah well, if I have a few people there, it's better than nothing. 

I have some serious back and neck ache. :( Not great fun. The sooner this discomfort is over, the better. Can't wait to just have him in my arms now! :flower:


----------



## Kaedin

Hope your baby shower goes well, sorry that some people have let you down but just makes it all the more special to the ones that have made the effort to come and visit you for your little one.

My baby shower made me feel great to think all these people care & love this little baby that isn't even here yet! Great feeling


----------



## AC1987

:haha: ok now that March is tomorrow... I'm starting to get a little freaked out at how close labour is. Mostly because I want it to be a good experience again. I LOVED my 1st labour and delivery, recovery sucked big time, but the labour and delivery part in my opinion was perfect... so now I just really want to be able to have it not suck since my 1st was goood :haha: Yes I have crazy logic.
And yes I am super emotional too, you won't believe how often I feel like crying over my DD's behaviour and she is just a toddler LOL!!


----------



## Kaedin

I'm trying not to think about the labour part :p This is my first baby and I'm basically going to take it as it comes, don't have a set labour plan - will just do what helps and works on the day. Hope it all goes well and just looking forward to my little girl being here now :D


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've heard good and bad things about clary sage oil, i have however today had some on a piece of tissue and been smelling it and just had a beautiful bath in it, I did mix it with some lavender radox bubble bath as the smell is vile!! But I feel really good just very relaxed. Come on bubba!!! Can't wait to see the next announcement!! Tomorrow is our month girlies!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was thinking that today.... I was imagining someone asking me how far along I was and me telling them I'm due next week!! It's sooooo weird to think of it!! Can't believe I'm so close! - Really hope this baby won't make me wait till 41+6 like his brother did though!!! 

I had a really bad toothache a while ago and every now and then my teeth get some pressure from my wisdom teeth coming through.... my teeth have been hurting a little, for about 2 days now, because of my wisdom teeth but I've been able to ignore it and didn't need to take anything for it.... But tonight, just since dinner one of them is hurting REALLY bad, every couple of minutes it comes with a really bad pain! And then it goes away for a bit and comes back! -- taken 2 paracetamol for it and hoping they're working now as it's wore off a little.... hopefully I'm not jynxing it now, but I really hope it'll be gone by tonight cause last time this happened it went away by itself after a while but I had 1 really bad night where I couldn't sleep at all, even with taking paracetamol. Can't wait to have this baby out now so I can take something stronger if I need to!!! haha


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Ive got mild period pains. How annoying :(


----------



## Mii

I know OH is excited about baby coming but he keeps saying "so many people will be at the hospital" like I get that he has a lot of family (7 half brother n sister plus uncles n aunts) but I do not want them all there at once passing around our baby. Ugh just the thought of it gives me anxiety. As bad as it sounds OHs family is pretty flaky n im kinda hoping they flake out n dont show up..


----------



## Kaedin

I'm not sure who will come to visit me at hospital, but tbh I only really want my mum & dad, brother & his partner (as long as the labour is done and im fully dressed and decent lol)

But I recon my partners mum will show up, but I really don't want to see her, she gets on my nerves at times and I think ill find it hard to bite my tongue when exhausted & sore after labour!


----------



## AC1987

I've stated in my birth plan no visitors and I've told my DH. His parents are gonna try to camp out at the hospital but they're not welcome and I'll make sure ALL the hospital staff know this. :baby:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

If all is wel you won't be in for long I am out already after a c section Wednesday night- Friday afternoon visitors were the last thing on my mind - I already had to say no to visits at home from a "desperate" friend !


----------



## Kaedin

I think I would be different to visitors at my own home. As at least then im in my own environment, but im hoping to try breastfeeding and dont want an audience! Especially in the first few days when im trying to figure out how to do it ect ect


----------



## Ganton

I've been lying in bed for about the last hour with period type cramps on and off. I've not said anything to my husband yet so they're not so bad that I can't hide it, but certainly seem to be getting more painful. If this is the real thing, then we may have to start putting our night time plan for our toddler into action, as I'm sure I wouldn't want to try to hold out until the morning before thinking of going to hospital - eek.


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've had a lot of BH today. I've also had some period type cramps tummy is constantly hard and I've got a little bit more cm. 
I don't want any visitors whatsoever at the hospital when I get home the first day I just want it to be me and the OH the 2nd day we will have our parents over.


----------



## auntiesarah25

Sleep was uncomfortable last night as my bump was hard all night long. Today I've had a few contractions - nothing for the last five hours or so. My leg is getting worse, the darn kid is sitting on a nerve or the excess weight is too much for my right leg - I can barely make it down the hallway without having to stop and wait for the pain to pass. 
I'm quite the opposite of you ladies, I'll take the visitors in the hospital but I want 3 or more days at home visitor free! This include future MIL who is starting to move in. I'm gonna have to tell her to be MIA for the first few days - I'd like to tell her not to move in but its a little too late for that!
Our puppy dog is set to get spayed on the 5th, we got it moved up from the 11th as recent events have us thinking this LO is going to make an early debut. I just want to make it past the 10th!


----------



## Mii

Im fine with visitors or ppl waiting in waiting room while I labor but I just dont want them to come in after all at once n I def dont want them to stay for more then a few minutes lol 

a few BH today but nothing crazy. Back to thinking I wont go into labor anytime soon lol


----------



## LaDY

My back is terrible :( x


----------



## Mii

Omg I just had the cheapest but yummiest meal of my life n lost what im assuming was a bit more of my plug lol seriously ive been loosing tinyyyyyy tiny bits of my plug for the last week now lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

Chinese food for dinner, spicy style!

And lots of BH today, including tonight. Had to walk another 3/4 mile (to/from subway and then restaurant!) so that probably contributed to it. Took that afternoon nap, but am tired again now. Cannot get comfy though, no matter what I do.

Blah. Glad to see others are making progress!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a very short list of people that are allowed to visit me. I have made it clear to the grandparents that they can come hours after the delivery and they are all very happy with that. Otherwise people can wait a couple weeks till we are all settled in at home. Twins are are way too big of an adjustment to have a circus happening while healing. 

Although all the grandparents are retired and have offered their services for anything they might be enlisted to help I'm ready for the visitors.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kaedin I like your birth plan and I was the same way with first 2 kids and it went well. 

If you don't set expectations now you can't be disappointed if doesn't go how you had it on paper or in your head.


----------



## AC1987

If it was up to me 100% I'd say no visitors to those that stress me out... but then I'd hafta send my DH away too then baahahhaha.. but hopefully this time he won't be too chicken to pick up the baby to hand it to me for feeding :p 

Does anyone else have it where their bump goes super hard and then just stays like that for about 5-10 mins straight pretty much


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC1987 said:


> If it was up to me 100% I'd say no visitors to those that stress me out... but then I'd hafta send my DH away too then baahahhaha.. but hopefully this time he won't be too chicken to pick up the baby to hand it to me for feeding :p
> 
> Does anyone else have it where their bump goes super hard and then just stays like that for about 5-10 mins straight pretty much

Mine does that when my bh is bad. I can't tell when one ends and starts sometimes


----------



## TCK_Runner

yes, like all through tonight. Am up again and can't get comfy because of them. I can't sleep because they're making me feel breathless. :(


----------



## waiting4damon

Has anyone had any severe mood swings near the onset of labor in past pregnancies? 

A couple of days ago I was a bit tearful; but tonight I broke down and sobbed hysterically for quite a while all because my husband had bathed the dog in the bathtub that I desperately wanted to soak in. 

And when I say hysterical, I mean shaking and loosing it sobbing; the only other time I have ever felt like I did tonight was when I first started taking birth control pills.

Has anyone else experienced this soon before labor?


----------



## CountryMomma

In hospital and had pessary inserted!! Contractions started but not strong. Excited and cant wait to meet our little girl!


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> Has anyone had any severe mood swings near the onset of labor in past pregnancies?
> 
> A couple of days ago I was a bit tearful; but tonight I broke down and sobbed hysterically for quite a while all because my husband had bathed the dog in the bathtub that I desperately wanted to soak in.
> 
> And when I say hysterical, I mean shaking and loosing it sobbing; the only other time I have ever felt like I did tonight was when I first started taking birth control pills.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this soon before labor?

Not that I recall in previous pregnancies but this last week I've had a lot of crazy mood swings. I mean, I was curled in the fetal position on the couch, crying hysterically while snot ran down my face while my 2 year old looked on, confused lol. All because she had headbutted me in the jaw (and it didn't even hurt, like... not one bit) and I was just so frustrated with everything (aka not going into labor yet/body hurting so bad.) 



CountryMomma said:


> In hospital and had pessary inserted!! Contractions started but not strong. Excited and cant wait to meet our little girl!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Mii

1am where I am. Offically march 1st and our month ladies!!!


----------



## loulabump

37 weeks today and finally joining you ladies labour watching! Ive had no signs at all so far not even a bh but my son was born at 37+5 and I had no signs with him either so we shall see, so over this pregnancy thing lol xx


----------



## sarahsexy57

AC1987 said:


> If it was up to me 100% I'd say no visitors to those that stress me out... but then I'd hafta send my DH away too then baahahhaha.. but hopefully this time he won't be too chicken to pick up the baby to hand it to me for feeding :p
> 
> Does anyone else have it where their bump goes super hard and then just stays like that for about 5-10 mins straight pretty much

I have it all the time and it can get quite painful. Especially when she moves and my tummy is all tight!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Gah 12 days until my induction and I just want to cry. 

In pain, feel sick, put on like 17kg, baby engaged then not engaged. 

No sign of plug loss, which is depressing me. 

I know baby should stay in a bit longer, but is love to have labour start RIGHT NOW. 

Xxxx


----------



## Kaedin

Had a rough nights sleep - or lack of it! Woke up around 1:30am and kept getting what I think are braxton hicks. My tummy keeps getting tight & hard. Finally managed to get back to sleep around 5:30am and then woke up just before 8:30am.

So im super tired. :(


----------



## Kaedin

Also my little girl has turned, in the last while her feet had been over to my left side but yesterday I woke up and her feet are on my right side! It's strange feeling them over there as I'm not used to it


----------



## HockeyWife86

No signs of labour but growth scan has him in the 16th percentile (small side of normal) torn between wanting him here and wanting him to cook longer!


----------



## LaDY

Its MARCH girls!!!! We made it!! So excited to hear about all the beautiful new arrivals this month!!!! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Loulabump- Welcome!

Sunnie- I know the feeling! FX for you that your labor starts before it gets to the induction. 

Lady- I woke up and thats the first thing I thought of! it's only 230am here but its still 3/1 so that means if I do I atleast made it to march which for me was a huge milestone!.

Congrats everyone I cant wait to hear more updates


----------



## TCK_Runner

Kaedin said:


> Had a rough nights sleep - or lack of it! Woke up around 1:30am and kept getting what I think are braxton hicks. My tummy keeps getting tight & hard. Finally managed to get back to sleep around 5:30am and then woke up just before 8:30am.
> 
> So im super tired. :(

:( Same here. Fell asleep before 1, up at 4:30ish, fell asleep at 5:15, couldn't sleep again past 8 or so. All because I had BH most the night and my low back killing me. :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

TCK_Runner said:
 

> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> Had a rough nights sleep - or lack of it! Woke up around 1:30am and kept getting what I think are braxton hicks. My tummy keeps getting tight & hard. Finally managed to get back to sleep around 5:30am and then woke up just before 8:30am.
> 
> So im super tired. :(
> 
> :( Same here. Fell asleep before 1, up at 4:30ish, fell asleep at 5:15, couldn't sleep again past 8 or so. All because I had BH most the night and my low back killing me. :(Click to expand...

Hopefully the lower back pain is a sign that things are gearing up!


----------



## TCK_Runner

~Brandy~ said:


> TCK_Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> Had a rough nights sleep - or lack of it! Woke up around 1:30am and kept getting what I think are braxton hicks. My tummy keeps getting tight & hard. Finally managed to get back to sleep around 5:30am and then woke up just before 8:30am.
> 
> So im super tired. :(
> 
> :( Same here. Fell asleep before 1, up at 4:30ish, fell asleep at 5:15, couldn't sleep again past 8 or so. All because I had BH most the night and my low back killing me. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully the lower back pain is a sign that things are gearing up!Click to expand...

I can only hope! I am attributing it to the weight gain + overdoing it yesterday. I've been in the lounge chair all morning and am comfortable if I don't have to move from it. Too bad it's not comfy enough to sleep in, blah. I should have thought of this a few months back and we could have bought a proper recliner! :haha:


----------



## AC1987

Ok mixed feelings, excited and freaked out its March. I had a terrible nights sleep... well part of it was DD not sleeping :wacko:
So achy and tired this morning!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC1987 said:


> Ok mixed feelings, excited and freaked out its March. I had a terrible nights sleep... well part of it was DD not sleeping :wacko:
> So achy and tired this morning!

Well you better start getting ready because the time is near lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay it's finally our month!!!


Is it weird that I got a little excited last night to find (when checking myself) that my cervix was low and had moved forward slightly?? I hadn't been able to reach the opening before but I felt it last night!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Eltjuh said:


> Yay it's finally our month!!!
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I got a little excited last night to find (when checking myself) that my cervix was low and had moved forward slightly?? I hadn't been able to reach the opening before but I felt it last night!

Sounds like it is going to start effacing and dilating! :happydance:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Its march!!!! That means our babys are going to be born this month!! 
Ive got 2 sleeps till my next attempted sweep and 4 sleeps till induction!! I've got mixed feelings about being a mum! Scared and excited to meet our little man and finally know what its like to hold a human being ive made and carried for 9 months!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: Yes must start really getting ready for real!! Tomorrow is when I think the carseat will be bought.
Bags pretty much packed except for last min things.

Did I ever show the going home outfit I've picked out for this baby.
The yellow one was what my DD wore home. 
I couldn't make up my mind so I packed two, a red polka dot and a yellow one.. I figure if its a girl then I'll really be confused on which one to use :haha:
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-02-11001003_zps81a455b0.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/AshleyMiranda/2014-02-11001002_zps4d14878f.jpg


----------



## Bunnikins

Hello March! :) :) Its our month and i cannot WAIT to meet my little cuty and to hear about everyone elses cuties too! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady_Bee

I'm starting to get really uncomfy at night now :( I was doing ok with a couple of extra pillows (one for between my legs, one under my bump) but that hasn't cut it the past few nights. What do you all do to get comfy? Maybe I need a whole nest of pillows now haha.

Getting tired and fed up with this pregnancy now though! I do want to make it to 39+4 because that's when my parents are flying in to stay with us and if I go into labour before then it'll be a scramble trying to figure out who can take care of my toddler.


----------



## Lady_Bee

AC1987 love those little outfits :) I haven't thought about that yet! I probably should!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Lady_Bee said:


> I'm starting to get really uncomfy at night now :( I was doing ok with a couple of extra pillows (one for between my legs, one under my bump) but that hasn't cut it the past few nights. What do you all do to get comfy? Maybe I need a whole nest of pillows now haha.
> 
> Getting tired and fed up with this pregnancy now though! I do want to make it to 39+4 because that's when my parents are flying in to stay with us and if I go into labour before then it'll be a scramble trying to figure out who can take care of my toddler.

I'm having this problem too. Really depends on the night - some nights I'm eventually able to find a way within my nest of 5-6 pillows to prop them up and fall asleep. Other nights, like last night and the night before, it doesn't matter what I do, I get pains and feel stiff/achy. But I expected that because I had two nights this week of bliss where I was able to sleep through the night only getting up 2-3 times to pee.


----------



## jess1983

:thumbup: Hey ladies I would love to join you guys with the labor watching. I have been stalking this thread for a while lol but haven't had any types of labor signs so never really posted. All I have are the normal end of pregnancy lack of sleep and tons of braxton hicks. I really can't believe it is March already it is all so close now yay :happydance:


----------



## LaDY

~Brandy~ said:


> Loulabump- Welcome!
> 
> Sunnie- I know the feeling! FX for you that your labor starts before it gets to the induction.
> 
> Lady- I woke up and thats the first thing I thought of! it's only 230am here but its still 3/1 so that means if I do I atleast made it to march which for me was a huge milestone!.
> 
> Congrats everyone I cant wait to hear more updates

I know brandy its crazy where time goes!! Feeling very blessed but crapping myself at the same time lol xx


----------



## janeydee

Hey ladies.
im 39+2 and since having an Indian curry last night (veg curry). Ive felt just off. I don't thinknit was the curry or food tbh.

almost immediately after eating last night I went to bed., as I felt like I could have vomited.
had an ok sleep.
this morning I got up still feeling a bit ropey. Went out with my parents abd started to feel sickly again and really tired.
i had something to eat and I seemed to be ok.
this last hour ive just had an almost constant feeling if dizziness. Dh has just made me a drink n ive sat down for a bit.
over the last week ive had puffy fingers too.

has anyone else had anything like this?!

Im seeing my mw on Thursday for a sweep. Although im hoping I wont get that far....


----------



## sarahsexy57

Hey everyone, had a lovely walk out with the dogs today. Just got out of the bath and have a lot of tightening and what feels like quite bad period pains. They seem to be getting worse. I'm taking it easy now but I am in quite a bit of pain x


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Moan alert!!!
Anyone else getting irritated and annoyed at anything?? My oh is bugging me being on his phone wen am trying to ask him a question! The noises when he eats and drinks is driving me mad!! And i want to strangle the dog snoring!!!! 
Arghhhh its the first time my hormones have been up the wall!


----------



## patch2006uk

Mrnmrsm said:


> Moan alert!!!
> Anyone else getting irritated and annoyed at anything?? My oh is bugging me being on his phone wen am trying to ask him a question! The noises when he eats and drinks is driving me mad!! And i want to strangle the dog snoring!!!!
> Arghhhh its the first time my hormones have been up the wall!

Yes, I've been breathing fire all today, too. Don't want to be touched, walked near, prodded or poked. It didn't help that my three year old started today by shoving a piece of drinking straw up his nose, so I had to tweezer it out while my husband held him down. What the hell was he thinking? Argh!


----------



## Lady_Bee

janeydee said:


> Hey ladies.
> im 39+2 and since having an Indian curry last night (veg curry). Ive felt just off. I don't thinknit was the curry or food tbh.
> 
> almost immediately after eating last night I went to bed., as I felt like I could have vomited.
> had an ok sleep.
> this morning I got up still feeling a bit ropey. Went out with my parents abd started to feel sickly again and really tired.
> i had something to eat and I seemed to be ok.
> this last hour ive just had an almost constant feeling if dizziness. Dh has just made me a drink n ive sat down for a bit.
> over the last week ive had puffy fingers too.
> 
> has anyone else had anything like this?!
> 
> Im seeing my mw on Thursday for a sweep. Although im hoping I wont get that far....

Hmm no not really! If I were you I might give your mw a ring though if your symptoms don't improve - only because sudden onset of dizziness, swelling in hands/face and nausea CAN all be signs of preeclampsia late in pregnancy. I don't mean to worry you though!! It could be a stomach bug, or a labour sign though I don't know how common it is to feel really ill before labour... I know nausea is common during though.


----------



## Kaedin

Feeling abit fed up this evening. Very tired, had really bad heartburn all day (despite taking antacids!) Just ate my dinner and feeling like I could be sick. My back is also really hurting me :(

Thinking of heading to bed soon to try and make up for my lack of sleep last night. Hopefully dont get kept awake all night again by my braxton hicks


----------



## LaDY

patch2006uk said:


> Mrnmrsm said:
> 
> 
> Moan alert!!!
> Anyone else getting irritated and annoyed at anything?? My oh is bugging me being on his phone wen am trying to ask him a question! The noises when he eats and drinks is driving me mad!! And i want to strangle the dog snoring!!!!
> Arghhhh its the first time my hormones have been up the wall!
> 
> Yes, I've been breathing fire all today, too. Don't want to be touched, walked near, prodded or poked. It didn't help that my three year old started today by shoving a piece of drinking straw up his nose, so I had to tweezer it out while my husband held him down. What the hell was he thinking? Argh!Click to expand...

Oh dear :lol:...joys of motherhood! 

I'm cranky today but I believe I may have reason to be...OH is just so damn lazy...stays in bed till 1pm watching tv...all afternoon on the computer!! Whilst im waddling around cleaning the place and entertaining my son...taking the rubbish out!! Whatever happenmed to being a gentleman!! xx


----------



## Mii

I am right there with you guys with the moody-ness lately. Today has been horrible. Since OH has been off this whole week we (aka he) has done little to nothing ALL WEEK. AND to top that off Im pretty sure hes made it his goal to drive me over the edge. Everything he says / does he has been doing to annoy me PURPOSELY. I am honestly almost at the breaking point to tell him to just go spend the rest of the weekend at his parents and leave me the eff alone lol 

also (TMI) I am pretty sure its because of what Ive been eating (pre-cooked tv dinners lmao) but Ive been on the toilet ALL day. 
I am so ready for it to be monday and get my sweep, I am praying that it works and baby is born sometime next week. 
I am also going to ask my OB about induction days if the sweeps at 37-38 weeks dont work.


----------



## Ganton

I've forgotten where you said you live, Mii, but is it standard to start getting sweeps at 37 weeks? I've asked my midwife if I'll get one next week (at my 40 week apoointment) but she said they'll start at about 40+5. I was hoping to at least give it a go this coming week :-(


----------



## sarahsexy57

Ganton said:


> I've forgotten where you said you live, Mii, but is it standard to start getting sweeps at 37 weeks? I've asked my midwife if I'll get one next week (at my 40 week apoointment) but she said they'll start at about 40+5. I was hoping to at least give it a go this coming week :-(

My midwife said the same. I asked for one but she said they don't normally do it till 40+ weeks x


----------



## Mii

I live in Canada and my OB normally wont do them either until 40weeks but because of my last pregnancy (how big my son was and that he had a bowel movement before I was 40 weeks) we decided that we would start doing sweeps at 37 weeks. So kinda of trying to coax baby out early but not going so far as to actually induce me before 40 weeks. (Im pretty sure we will induce at 39 or 40 weeks if I dont go before then just to be on the safe side lol)


----------



## LaDY

I was just about to ask the same mii...it sounds early for a sweep...you live in Canada however right? xx


----------



## LaDY

Oops posted at the same time! x


----------



## LaDY

How much did your son weigh Mii?


----------



## Mii

haha thats okay! and he was 9lbs 12oz and had a head diameter of 38" and was 22inchs long lol
Also it was me who asked her if we could do a sweep between 37-38 weeks to see if it brings on labor before 40 weeks (I would never asked to be induced before 39-40 weeks) and I know a sweep wont work if baby still isn't ready to come out.


----------



## LaDY

Its great that you are being supported with having the sweep early! :) I know how it feels like to have a big baby, my son was 9lb 14oz...however iv been told so far that it looks like im carrying a 8lber...lets see!! xx


----------



## Mii

thank you :flower: I mean, of course if my OB said she doesn't think its a good idea I would trust her and not go ahead with doing sweeps early (I mean I might not even be dilated or anything yet so a sweep might not even happen lol) 
Im hoping baby is between 7-8lbs when he is born (hopefully with a smaller head then my first :haha: )


----------



## LaDY

aww :lol: bless...will keep my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Mii

Thank you :flower: 
as much as I want baby here, I want him here when he is good and ready! (but I am still hoping that good and ready is soon! lol) 

Iv been having a lot more back pain and pelvic pain lately. usually I only get pelvic pain when I sleep but now its even when Im just sitting down or stand up.


----------



## Cocoa

Hi!

I'm due on 27th March, I was a week late with my first, so this might be an April baby! Feeling so huge and uncomfortable and baby feels massive! Movements are quite painful - I can't remember feeling them this painful with my first, she was 8lb 12oz 8-[


----------



## Mii

heya Cocoa :flower:
I feel the same way! I went to 40 weeks with my first without any pains at all (besides an itchy tummy) but this time I have so much pain its crazy! Hip pain, pelvic pain, and when he moves, holy it can really hurt! (especially if he gets up in my ribs lol)


----------



## Eltjuh

ha, I was telling my husband earlier that my midwife won't do a sweep before 41 weeks and he said: can't you do it yourself??? I was like: uhm, not really, cause I don't know what I'm doing! And I told him some women ask their OH's to do it!! He was like: uhm... no thanks! Not that I want him to do it anyway cause he doesn't know what he's doing either and it's not really something I want him doing, wouldn't want him thinking about that everytime we have sex or something :haha:


----------



## Cocoa

Mii said:


> heya Cocoa :flower:
> I feel the same way! I went to 40 weeks with my first without any pains at all (besides an itchy tummy) but this time I have so much pain its crazy! Hip pain, pelvic pain, and when he moves, holy it can really hurt! (especially if he gets up in my ribs lol)

Yeah the feet in the ribs is agony!! Baby is pushing up just now, feels like my skin is going to split, lol! 

Just noticed your toddler is ages with mine :) How has your wee one been? my daughter has been acting up so much recently - the tantrums are insane! I think she is sensing that baby is coming soon!


----------



## Mii

Cocoa @ Hes always been a calm baby/toddler (I think the gods blessed me LOL) my son rarely through tantrums and his tantrums are like .. nothing lol all he does is turn away and ignore you lmfao. 
I do notice he gets a bit upset when he wants something and I say he can't because its the babies (ie, wanting to sleep in his old crib, or have a blanket or certain article of clothing) 
but his mood could change so much once there is actually a newborn here 24/7

[email protected] Ive heard of that too and until a few weeks ago (when I actually googled how to do a sweep) I didn't realize what OB's/midwifes ACTUALLY do when they do a sweep and the thought of someone who isnt a professional doing that? yeah no thanks lmfao


----------



## Cocoa

Mii said:


> Cocoa @ Hes always been a calm baby/toddler (I think the gods blessed me LOL) my son rarely through tantrums and his tantrums are like .. nothing lol all he does is turn away and ignore you lmfao.
> I do notice he gets a bit upset when he wants something and I say he can't because its the babies (ie, wanting to sleep in his old crib, or have a blanket or certain article of clothing)
> but his mood could change so much once there is actually a newborn here 24/7

Aww that sounds great! Yeah baby's stuff is a sore point as she sometimes wants it for herself! She had to lie in baby's crib last night - she was so huge in it! We bought baby a bunny soother that we let her play with, she comes and puts it on my stomach and says "that's baby's". So cute! I can't wait to see what she'll be like with baby, but also a bit nervous!


----------



## Mii

Cocoa @ I am interested to see how he is around the baby too! he LOVES babies but hasn't been around one for very long so well see ! lol 

going to treat myself to a relaxing bath tonight <3


----------



## AC1987

Having alot more pain 2nd time too, I don't remember hurting so bad at the end of pregnancy, I mean yes I was uncomfortable and I remember being really upset about feeling huge. But this time the pain is so annoying!!


----------



## Mii

every time I say something it turns out to be nothing lmfao but Im having more back pain, crampy-ness and BH (still haven't had a bath yet) I always though bath eased contractions but my mom n aunt keep saying something about the water temperature will help bring on contractions?


----------



## J_Lynn

I joined this group; and about as soon as I joined it - I have to be done lol My little March baby decided to show up 10 days early and made her debut 2/22/14 at 12:15pm. 

Totally didn't expect that AT ALL. lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

J_Lynn said:


> I joined this group; and about as soon as I joined it - I have to be done lol My little March baby decided to show up 10 days early and made her debut 2/22/14 at 12:15pm.
> 
> Totally didn't expect that AT ALL. lol

Oh my congratulations!


----------



## J_Lynn

~Brandy~ said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I joined this group; and about as soon as I joined it - I have to be done lol My little March baby decided to show up 10 days early and made her debut 2/22/14 at 12:15pm.
> 
> Totally didn't expect that AT ALL. lol
> 
> Oh my congratulations!Click to expand...

Thank you! :) 21 hours of labor wrapped up by an emergency c-section. Nothing like that to start off your life as a mom :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

J_Lynn said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I joined this group; and about as soon as I joined it - I have to be done lol My little March baby decided to show up 10 days early and made her debut 2/22/14 at 12:15pm.
> 
> Totally didn't expect that AT ALL. lol
> 
> Oh my congratulations!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :) 21 hours of labor wrapped up by an emergency c-section. Nothing like that to start off your life as a mom :haha:Click to expand...

Well Well she is absolutely gorgeous! I love her hair


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats j-lynn!

I really thought there was no way I would make it to march!!!! so excited she waited.

finally 38 weeks <3 supposed to be induced a week from now. trying to take it easy and make it. not sure I will. not having a ton of BH, but some. had bloody show yesterday which is my usual sign of true labor. but with no contractions, I guess not! and losing a ton of plug today. without cramps/BH im not sure why I would be losing so much, but something must be going on ?!


----------



## StarlitHome

37 weeks 3 days... Slow crampy achy contractions all day long today, 45 minutes to an hour apart. Lots of lower back ache. More mucus plug loss too!! Kept walking around and keeping busy, I definitely feel some nesting urges tonight so I had A help me clean out the fridge and then did ALLLLL the dishes from today. And took out the trash, haha.
I took a parents.com quiz about being in/going into labor and my result said I should be in full-blown labor soon! Hope hope hope they are right...


----------



## Ganton

My LO wasn't quite as big as yours, Mii, but I can understand why you want this one here sooner rather than later. My DS was 9lb1, so I've made sure my midwife knows that I'm worried about a bigger baby this time, which is also why I asked about an earlier sweep. She doesn't seem concerned though so I won't get an early sweep :-(


----------



## sarahsexy57

J_Lynn said:


> I joined this group; and about as soon as I joined it - I have to be done lol My little March baby decided to show up 10 days early and made her debut 2/22/14 at 12:15pm.
> 
> Totally didn't expect that AT ALL. lol

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kaedin

Congratulations! A little early surprise hehe :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats J_Lynn! 

Yeah mine so far isn't going anywhere, no labor signs at all and feels like she's the one nesting these days -- on the right side of my uterus!!!

In other news - I slept decently last night, can't even remember the last time that happened! I found a comfy position somehow and then I didn't move. I told my husband to turn off the bedside light for me because I said "if I move and leave this position I may never be able to fall asleep!" :)


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Jlynn!! :D


For once I slept well too :happydance: well I woke up a couple times to use the bathroom but aside from that I wasn't disturbed by my DD :haha:
Omg things are seeming very real now.. I can't believe I will most likely go into labour this month :shrug:


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm feeling so grumpy and emotional! Been awake since early hours as my curtain rail fell off the wall and I couldn't get it back up and oh wouldn't wake up. So I had to leave it. I came downstairs to find dog had pooped on my new rug so I also cried at that. Then had to clean up last nights plates as I was so exhausted last night I didn't do it so I cried again. Then oh woke up came downstairs saying practically calling me lazy because I left a glass of squash on my bedside table and he had to bring it down. I know he doesn't mean to and we never ever argue like ever!! But it really upset me!!! So I cried again but I made a coffee and now feeling a little better. I think today will be one of those days. Plus we've got to go to in laws and I can't be bothered I just want to stay in my home!!!


----------



## Mii

I had the worst sleep of my life.
was awake until 2am because I just couldnt get comfortable then JUST when im about to dooze off the water softener starts up n wakes up my son so after I swttle him its around 3am n I just start bawling because im so tired. Still didnt fall asleep until around 4 then was up every hour to pee then was up at 830 with my son... my OH never even offered to get up with our boy even tho he woke up to me crying because I was so tired :/ and OH wonders why I snap at him all the time lately? Hes being so useless!! Ugh lol im in such a horrible mood.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mii said:


> I had the worst sleep of my life.
> was awake until 2am because I just couldnt get comfortable then JUST when im about to dooze off the water softener starts up n wakes up my son so after I swttle him its around 3am n I just start bawling because im so tired. Still didnt fall asleep until around 4 then was up every hour to pee then was up at 830 with my son... my OH never even offered to get up with our boy even tho he woke up to me crying because I was so tired :/ and OH wonders why I snap at him all the time lately? Hes being so useless!! Ugh lol im in such a horrible mood.

I know exactly how you feel Hun!!! It's awful not getting enough sleep!!! X


----------



## kaelysmom

Evan Arthur was born on 2/28/14 @ 6:22 pm. I will post pics asap.  he weighed 8 lbs exactly.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] Ugh its horrible! :cry: I am miserable and in such bad moods (and I know a decent sleep would fix that)

Kae @ Congrats! :flower:

Ganton @ yess I would def rather him here sooner then later! lol but then again he could be born at 39 weeks and bit tiny compared to his big brother lol you just never really know right?


----------



## ~Brandy~

kaelysmom said:


> Evan Arthur was born on 2/28/14 @ 6:22 pm. I will post pics asap.  he weighed 8 lbs exactly.

Congratulations!!


----------



## sarahsexy57

kaelysmom said:


> Evan Arthur was born on 2/28/14 @ 6:22 pm. I will post pics asap.  he weighed 8 lbs exactly.

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats JLynn and Kaelysmom!!! Glad you are both well and things went smoothly :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Woohoo, congrats Kaelysmom!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear the story! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I was on my feet for a little while yesterday and had lots of pain and pressure in my bump. Eventually started having contractions, some closer together but nothing regular or that I could time and of course, by the time I went to sleep they disappeared completely. Major bummer.

Oh well, only 4 days until our c-section.


----------



## m.knight

Eeep!! In labour! Woke at 4am to wipe and find loads of CM with blood in. This kept going for about 10 hours whenever i went to the loo. Contractions started at about 12 midday in my back due to OP baby (nothing at all in my front!) then lost my mucus plug at about 3.30 - that was gross!!! 

So now I'm lying in bed with contractions about every 15 mins waiting for them to get closer so we can go to the hospital. So far, not too bad pain wise but I know the worst is yet to come!! Wish me luck,I want to be a mummy by this time tomorrow!!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck m.knight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck! I'm jealous lol!


----------



## loulabump

Good luck m.knight so jealous! X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Good luck hon x


----------



## pinklizzy

So exciting to see all these mums who've had their babies or are in labour! Makes it seem a lot more real :haha:
I haven't had any signs yet although I think my bump has dropped a bit today. I'm keeping everything crossed that I make it to 37 weeks so that I can go to the birth centre rather than the hospital though and also finish my last week at work!


----------



## sarahsexy57

m.knight said:


> Eeep!! In labour! Woke at 4am to wipe and find loads of CM with blood in. This kept going for about 10 hours whenever i went to the loo. Contractions started at about 12 midday in my back due to OP baby (nothing at all in my front!) then lost my mucus plug at about 3.30 - that was gross!!!
> 
> So now I'm lying in bed with contractions about every 15 mins waiting for them to get closer so we can go to the hospital. So far, not too bad pain wise but I know the worst is yet to come!! Wish me luck,I want to be a mummy by this time tomorrow!!!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Yay m.knight! I'll be following for updates!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck m.knight


----------



## azure girl

Yay for all you ladies in labor or who just had your little ones! Nothing too crazy happening here, but I have been walking around much more, which seems to be helping get LO farther down. Today I have had much more pressure, especially when LO kicks, even when I sit, so hopefully we are headed the right way! :)


----------



## LaDY

JLynn and Kae...a very big congratulations!! xx


----------



## LaDY

Good luck m.knight!! xx


----------



## Mii

37 weeks tomorrow n have my OB appointment tomorrow evening. So excited n really hoping my sweep works (especially after the awful night I had last night) and I know that sounds selfish n most pregnant ladies by the end are uncomfortable but ahhh I cant even think of how im going to survive for another 3 weeks lol


----------



## AC1987

congrats kae!!

And good luck m.knight


----------



## fwlgrl

I reckon I should join in... I've been stalking this thread the past few days :) We are due with our little boy on the 20th (our first)... haven't had much going on so far other than the typical aches, pains, and random BH. I've been on modified bed rest for a week now, due to him being SGA... BPP's twice weekly, but not complaining that I get to see my little peanut often!


----------



## surprisepg

Congrats JLynn and Kaelysmom! 

Good luck m.knight!

Welcome fwlgrl.

I've had the usual aches and pains and just feels like bump has gotten bigger overnight. I've been nesting for the past week it seems and I cant stop. Im about to attack the bathrooms and I'm going to organise my make-up and toiletries. Even though Im so tired i cant stop myself from cleaning lol

I cant wait till Thursday I will have my c section date for next week, Im starting to get nervous but mainly because Im still not set on a name.


----------



## shiseru

Congrats to new babies! 

34 weeks scan: baby weight 2.1kg (4.6 lbs)
36 weeks scan: baby weight 2.68kg (5.9lbs) Growth spurt? 

Head circumferences 32cm. what's yours? The nurse said best not to exceed 35cm?
Also check for contraction for 15 mins, apparently no contraction even though sometimes i felt tightening and BH.

Also check cervix. Mine still high and closed. Gynae said not ready, probably takes a few weeks! Huh? Now how accurate is this? I thought one can be very dilated and not have your baby for weeks. Or your cervix can be high and closed during an exam one morning, only to be open and ready for business by noon? Confused~


----------



## StarlitHome

surprisepg said:


> I've had the usual aches and pains and just feels like bump has gotten bigger overnight. I've been nesting for the past week it seems and I cant stop. Im about to attack the bathrooms and I'm going to organise my make-up and toiletries. Even though Im so tired i cant stop myself from cleaning lol

I know how you feel, we've had a houseguest this week (he's awesome, he cooked 90% of the meals while here) but he's leaving today and I have cleaned ALL THE THINGS because I want my house back and I just. can't. stop....


----------



## Mii

Shi @ you could def be closed and cervix be high and go into labor the next day. OBs/midwifes prob say a few more weeks just so you dont get your hopes up (and of course because it could be weeks until something starts happening)


----------



## Blue12

shiseru said:


> Congrats to new babies!
> 
> 34 weeks scan: baby weight 2.1kg (4.6 lbs)
> 36 weeks scan: baby weight 2.68kg (5.9lbs) Growth spurt?
> 
> Head circumferences 32cm. what's yours? The nurse said best not to exceed 35cm?
> Also check for contraction for 15 mins, apparently no contraction even though sometimes i felt tightening and BH.
> 
> Also check cervix. Mine still high and closed. Gynae said not ready, probably takes a few weeks! Huh? Now how accurate is this? I thought one can be very dilated and not have your baby for weeks. Or your cervix can be high and closed during an exam one morning, only to be open and ready for business by noon? Confused~

From like week 30-40 babies are supposed to gain 1lb every two weeks so that sounds like good growth from 34-36 weeks. 

My babies have been gaining about 1lb every two weeks as I have ultrasounds every two weeks to check on them.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Measurements can be slightly off. This is why a lot of physicians will only do growth scans once per month. 
My dd was born at exactly 36 w and her head was 32 cm. 
Your measurements sound good. You may have had a slightly low measurement last time and slightly high measurement this time. They are not perfect. 
Sounds like doc is trying to not get your hopes up that labor might be right around the corner. As it is more likely to be a few weeks away anyway.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm so excited for everyone that is getting so close! McKnight Gl you'll be a mommy to a new lo very soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't believe I'm due on friday!!! Though I'm pretty sure I'll go over - hoping he will be here by the 14th though! Don't know why, just because! :haha: Just don't wanna go over by too much again, my first was born at 41+6


----------



## Kaedin

Think baby is moving further down into my pelvis. I've had such bad pains way down low since yesterday. They woke me up twice (that & to use the toilet)

Not getting many BH or any other signs so don't think baby will be making an appearance soon


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Can anyone answer my question please...
babys fully engaged friday but on thursday he was 2/5 engaged and she cudny get to my cervix it was that high. Can you dilate still if your cervix is high? How does it all work?

I go for my last consultant appointment today for a last attempted sweep and a time to go in for induction wednesday! So so nervous... consultants got a good reputation for BIG hands :|


----------



## sarahsexy57

God leg cramps!!!!! :'( I'm getting so impatient now I want baby here!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugh, had a vivid dream/nightmare last night and actually scared myself awake with a yelp that also woke up husband. Fell back asleep only to be woken up (I guess a few hours later??) about 4-5 times in a row because he presses snooze for over a half hour and I'm *always* the first to hear it these days. Now can barely function and can't fall asleep... BLAH


----------



## sarahsexy57

TCK_Runner said:


> Ugh, had a vivid dream/nightmare last night and actually scared myself awake with a yelp that also woke up husband. Fell back asleep only to be woken up (I guess a few hours later??) about 4-5 times in a row because he presses snooze for over a half hour and I'm *always* the first to hear it these days. Now can barely function and can't fall asleep... BLAH

I had a very naughty dream last night! I still feel bad now for dreaming about what I did lol!!!


----------



## lov3hat3

Anyone else feel frickin horrendous? I feel sooo sick and dizzy. Actually feel like im on a boat. Keep getting a really bad back pain too like hes laying on a nerve and feel like im getting stabbed. Hes obviously going to be late like his brother aswell :cry:


----------



## AC1987

tired and feel yuck. I Just really am not happy with my aches.. :baby: 

36 weeks today! :wacko: So crazy!! well if this next baby is anything like its big sister then next week I could go into labour :dohh: 
Getting excited about if its a boy or girl... still no name picked out, my DH refuses to look at names with me again he just did it the one time but we still have quite a bit of names on our hands.. I know if its a boy we're gonna argue more :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MrnMrsM- Your cervix can be in one spot one second and other spot another second. It can also dilate while in any position. As the cervix thins and dilates however it pulls closer to the uterus because it is becoming shorter and wider (opened)


----------



## ~Brandy~

lov3hat3 said:


> Anyone else feel frickin horrendous? I feel sooo sick and dizzy. Actually feel like im on a boat. Keep getting a really bad back pain too like hes laying on a nerve and feel like im getting stabbed. Hes obviously going to be late like his brother aswell :cry:



Horrendous is a good word but honestly..... I havent yet found one to describe how shitty I feel yet. I will have to create my own word.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

~Brandy~ said:


> MrnMrsM- Your cervix can be in one spot one second and other spot another second. It can also dilate while in any position. As the cervix thins and dilates however it pulls closer to the uterus because it is becoming shorter and wider (opened)


Thank you brandy :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I feel like there are lots of cervical changes going on today..... Been having pains in it all morning!


----------



## sarahsexy57

All OH has gone back to work today after having all last week off so he could get stuff done round the house before baby is here. I really hoped that I would go into labour last week due to him being off. 
Today I've been trying to keep myself busy by cleaning and doing the washing, been having a little more cm today. I seriously don't know how much longer I can go on for!! So achey, feeling grotty, just generally rough! It hurts so much to walk as well!!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

An hour till my last hospital appointment!! I'm nervous for this sweep!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrnmrsm said:


> An hour till my last hospital appointment!! I'm nervous for this sweep!

Good luck! I have never had one so I dont have any words of advice. FX it works for you though.


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations kealysmom! :baby:

Good luck m.knight! Can't wait to hear how you get on!

Mii - I totally get you! DH last night was trying to cheer me up by saying that I only have a few weeks left - all I could do was cry!

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected xx


----------



## Ganton

Congrats to all those that have had their LOs or are currently in labour.

Despite all my cramps last week, I'm still here with just 2 days to due date. I'm totally expecting to go over again now. In struggling with hip ache at night at the moment and just feel really huge and doing any normal activities is just a massive struggle/impossible. Other than that, I don't feel too bad &#128540;


----------



## Helzy

MW said he's descending well, but he decided that he was going to be back to back for our appointment today, so she had a fiddly time listening to his heartbeat. Got there eventually though. Mentioned the flashing lights I get in my line of vision sometimes, and she said to phone L&D if this happens again as it could be related to my BP, but that today my blood pressure was good and low, but not too low. Went through birth options (I want to say plan, but I don't really have much of a plan other than to try without pain relief for as long as possible!). Got the okay that daddy will be able to cut the cord, so he's very pleased now :D 

The only thing that miffed me really was that she ticked the episiotomy box without even asking me, assuming I would want this vs a tear. After all of my research, the one thing I'm sure of (besides trying to avoid an epidural for mobility's sake) is that I would much rather tear than be cut. I'd love to hear some other ladies' opinions and/or experiences on this?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Helzy- I had all natural birth with my first 2 children and tore both times. I never even thought of having an intentional cut done. I dont remember the feeling of tearing or the moment because everything at that time was hurting like hell and blending together haha. I healed just fine after being stitched up and have never had an issue.


----------



## Mii

Helzy @ I tore with my first and only needed one stitch :flower: I had an epi so I didn't feel it at all lol Id rather tear a little bit then be cut more then need be. 

have my appointment today. Ugh Im so nervous it wont go as planned and Ill get all pissy and emotional lol


----------



## sarahsexy57

This might be a tmi post but I was wondering if anybody had the same before going into labour. Today I've had quite bad diarhoea I think they call it a clear out. Has anybody had this before going into labour? And if so how long was it for you until labour started?? Sorry again for a tmi post!!


----------



## wavescrash

I had a sweep on Tuesday, clear out on Wednesday morning followed by intense and regular contractions that evening (that didn't change my cervix so I was sent home from the hospital.) Think I had more of a clear out on Thursday morning, water started leaking Thursday afternoon and baby was born Friday afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Thank you Waves. I've just started feeling quite sick as well, you know when your feeling very very hungry and you feel sick... That sort but I'm not hungry!! Got some BH as well and lower back pains xxx


----------



## azure girl

Well, I feel off today...baby moved around like crazy yesterday and it gave me some pressure with each movement. Then, I got several loose stools, and my lower abdomen aches when I do much, as well as some BHs. Seems like prelabor, but you can be in prelabor for days to weeks. I am trying to relax as much as possible as DH leaves for Washington DC early tomorrow morning and won't return until Thursday night and I don't want him to miss the birth of his son. So, I have been telling this little one to stay inside until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Soo how does one get in their Other half's head when you're in labor or even having contractions? LMBO!!! My husband is going to play the denial card!!! Last night after teaching him some birthing positions I plan to use while using him I went to the bedroom to get ready for bed and had my 1st real contraction. Lasted about a minute and it scared me I started to panic. Ugh I know I CANT do that!! But he come over to me and I in tears said it's a real one I am having a contraction he laughs and says no your not. Hello!!!!! Yes I am. Go get my phone so I can time it!! He said your not having one. As much as I love my husband I wanted to smack him! No baby and no more after that one but my god what am I to say to him to get him to believe me!


----------



## wavescrash

Lol I have no advice but I have to laugh at that. He's in for a world of surprise when labor truly hits then! Good luck!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I had my last appointment.. he managed to do a sweep.... one word OUCH!! He had to pull my cervix down but said its already open. And i go in for induction at 8:30am tomorrow! Not sure if am having my show... pinky watery blood/discharge and clumpy brown blood?


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mrnmrsm said:


> I had my last appointment.. he managed to do a sweep.... one word OUCH!! He had to pull my cervix down but said its already open. And i go in for induction at 8:30am tomorrow! Not sure if am having my show... pinky watery blood/discharge and clumpy brown blood?

Sounds like a show to me :) good luck with everything x


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Eeekkk am scared now!! Hoping i go myself through the night


----------



## sharan

Hello ladies!

I just wanted to introduce you all to my son born this evening at 6.15pm and weighing 6lb 12oz. He is currently nameless whilst we decide on names.

https://<a href="https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg"/></a>


----------



## LaDY

Awww congratulations Sharan!! I look forward to hearing thr birth story xx


----------



## sharan

Trying to attach a pic of him. Hopefully this one works.

[URL=https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg.html][IMG]https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations Sharan! ! He's beautiful!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Awwwwww he is so cute!!!! :) Congrats Sharan!!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw so cute!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Mii

Congrats! :flower:

had my OB appointment this afternoon ... not exactly what I was expecting. lol
She checked me and I am 1cm dilated but she said baby is still high so she didn't attempt a sweep (I thought I would be upset but I dunno, Im not lol if baby isn't ready to come out then hes not ready lol) 
I told her about my light-headed episodes and how Ive had a few headaches the last two days and she brought up that Ive had sugar in my urine the last few times and then we both realized that I never had a gestational diabetes test done so I have to go do that tomorrow (yay... not) 
Im not really sure what having a GD test done at 37 weeks will do.. I mean if I have it, so what? I have to change me eating habits for the next 2-3weeks? Will I have to be monitored more closely? Is there a risk to the baby and will finding out I have GD at 37 weeks help? I just dont see the benefit of testing for GD at 37 weeks.


----------



## patch2006uk

Mrnmrsm said:


> I had my last appointment.. he managed to do a sweep.... one word OUCH!! He had to pull my cervix down but said its already open. And i go in for induction at 8:30am tomorrow! Not sure if am having my show... pinky watery blood/discharge and clumpy brown blood?

The blood is probably from him pulling on your cervix (sounds very ouch!) It's not a true show that shows labour is near, it's one that's triggered by the sweep. The fact your cervix is already changing is a good thing as far as induction is concerned, but I'd be surprised if you laboured overnight (although I am more than happy to be proved wrong :winkwink: )

Good luck for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sharan your lo is freaking adorable!


----------



## LaDY

He is beautiful Sharon xx


----------



## AC1987

Congrats sharon!! :D 



Mrshamstra my DH was in denial the last time, I told him I wanted to go to the hospital to get checked out, he finally agreed, and was very much shocked when they told me that I was 5 centimeters :haha: 


Lots seem to be happening here, I imagine soon it'll be my turn for things to happen, I think I might be losing my mucus plug though.


----------



## Mii

I think after a good nights sleep (finally) Ive finally got my head back on my shoulders. I finally dont feel like "omg I need this baby out now!" because I realize that no matter what he will be here within the next 3 weeks and if its on his own, great! Ill get my "hunny its time!" moment and if not, oh well Ill deal with it just like I did last time. 
I think instead of trying so hard to get this baby out and labor watching every little ache and pain I get Im going to just relax and enjoy the last few weeks of my pregnancy lol 
(Im sure if a few days Ill be back to labor/symptom watching lmfaoo :haha: )


----------



## azure girl

Ugh...braxton hicks like crazy! If I get up and do something for a few minutes I get crazy frequent BH, one started to feel like my period was starting, but I have since put my feet up. Baby cannot come until friday, so I will not be working on making them stronger/start labor since his daddy leaves early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mii

Getting period pains n back pain tonight but no tightening so not really thinking much into it. Just relaxing watching the voice and bouncing on my birthing ball as usual lol


----------



## Lady_Bee

My parents don't arrive here for another two weeks so I hope this baby stays in until then... Please baby please! I don't feel like he is coming anytime soon so that's good. I am now having to scramble to find potential babysitters for my son just in case I go into labour before then though! Originally my MIL had offered to come up to watch him but it looks like she probably won't be able to. Argh.

So yeah. This baby is officially not allowed to go anywhere until March 17!!!

Aside from feeling enormous, I don't really feel 37 weeks pregnant. BH are not as frequent as they were a few weeks ago, I have no aches or pains, I feel pretty normal really apart from the belly and the predictable nighttime pee trips! I'm still a little over-emotional, but not as bad as last week. 

I made oat flapjacks today to freeze for breastfeeding snacks. ;) Yum yum.


----------



## fwlgrl

Had my 37 week appointment today (so frustrating... waited to see the doctor for an hour and saw him for a total of 5 minutes) at 37+4, and had my first internal exam. Dilated 1cm, but he didn't mention anything about effacement or engagement. I know you can be at 1cm for weeks or go 0-10 in a couple hours so I'm not getting too excited, but I am happy at least SOMETHING is happening! 

I've been sleeping a little better (only takes 4 pillows haha) and had less back/pelvic pain so I'm just going to enjoy these last couple of weeks off work and getting to spend a little time with my husband. We went from living in different cities (he was in the Army) to living together but working opposite shifts, so it's nice to be off work so I can spend some time with him before our baby boy gets here!

Anyone trying EPO or used it in a previous pregnancy? Orally or vaginally? I can't find enough info on it to convince myself it's safe or effective...


----------



## shiseru

Received a call from the clinic, and was told tested positive for group b strep and yeast infection!

It was negative when tested 3 months ago. The nurse said it is common especially late in pregnancy when one has increase in discharge. Was told to go in and get the antibiotic/med.


----------



## ~Brandy~

shiseru said:


> Received a call from the clinic, and was told tested positive for group b strep and yeast infection!
> 
> It was negative when tested 3 months ago. The nurse said it is common especially late in pregnancy when one has increase in discharge. Was told to go in and get the antibiotic/med.

My doctor will normally run an IV antibiotic through while you're delivering as well if you test positive for strep b.


----------



## fwlgrl

shiseru said:


> Received a call from the clinic, and was told tested positive for group b strep and yeast infection!
> 
> It was negative when tested 3 months ago. The nurse said it is common especially late in pregnancy when one has increase in discharge. Was told to go in and get the antibiotic/med.

Are they starting antibiotics for the group b already? I thought that was only 4 hours before birth? Or just meds for the yeast infection? Hope it helps! Yeast infections are no fun :nope:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

An hour till i leave for induction!!! Am terrified!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrnmrsm said:


> An hour till i leave for induction!!! Am terrified!!

You will do great :hugs:


----------



## jess1983

Mrnmrsm said:


> An hour till i leave for induction!!! Am terrified!!

Ooh good luck! fxed everything goes perfectly. :happydance:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck Mrnmrsm!!! Not long til you meet the little one now :)


----------



## loulabump

Good luck xx


----------



## LaDY

Mrnmrsm said:


> An hour till i leave for induction!!! Am terrified!!

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck! xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I hit 36W now im just praying I get to say its my turn soon!


----------



## Ganton

I was just thinking, Brandy, when I saw another post of yours, that you're now 36 weeks. That must feel like such a great milestone


----------



## janeydee

Well... Around 2.30am I woke with some niggly pains. I went to the toilet and when I wiped it was like egg white with a pink tinge?!
I managed to get some sleep but the pains were still coming. Although not any stronger or longer... I wondered if they were braxton hicks?!

Anyway got up at 6.30 and did my hair (if this is it im not stepping out of the house without my hair done).
Anyway my app is telling me that they are around 4 mins apart but lasting just 20-30 seconds each. It seems that every half an hour or so I'll have a decent one lasting 30-40 seconds each.
There's a lot of gunk down there when I go to the toilet but fingers crossed this is it.

My mW starts at 9 so I'm just waiting to call her to see what she thinks.
What do you think? Sound promising or not? He's due in 2 days so here's hoping eh?!?! X


----------



## sarahsexy57

Good luck for your induction today
Janeydee: that sounds very promising, give her a call and see what she suggests.

AFM: I've been awake since half 3 this morning, I've got period type of pains that are going into my back and down my legs. When I stand I feel a shooting pain around my cervix, (sorry, tmi) you know when you are very dry down there and it's quite tender to touch, that's the shooting type pain I'm feeling in my cervix however I'm not dry at all my pad has a lot of clear cm or what I think is cm it could be waters leaking slowly. It also feels like I need to have a massive bowel movement but every time I go I can't!! I think that was due to yesterday's very loose stools!! What does everyone think? Xxx


----------



## AC1987

awww good luck mrnmrsm!! I'm sure it'll be ok! :thumbup:


wow congrats Brandy!! thats such a big milestone! :D 


AFM.. I feel like I'm getting period cramps again :nope: and nausea... yuck. :haha: I really don't want anything to happen this week though, next week ok, but I'm just really nervous that finding a ride to the hospital is gonna be a pain, I really do not want my DH to tell me to get FIL to drive me :shrug:


----------



## janeydee

Ive Spoken to her she said it sounds like it could be the start of things. That's I need them to be 3-4 mins apart lasting a minute before ringing the maternity ward.
She said I could be having these niggles all day so to keep as upright and as mobile as possible to get his head down as low as poss.

Since getting on my ball though they seem to have gone off a bit...fingers cross they're not gona stop!


----------



## karry1412

Sharan - Congratulations! He's such a cutie! :baby:

Mii - I had my 36 week appointment this morning & I too have to be tested for GTT at 37 weeks. Seems a bit late in the day, no? :shrug:

Shiseru - That sucks. Hope the meds help :hugs:

Mrnmrsm - Good luck!! :thumbup:

AFM - Had my 36 week appointment this morning. Back in again next week for another appointment with the consultant & GTT test (despite me asking to be tested ages ago!) I'm exactly 36 weeks today & the baby is measuring 41w1d!! So looking like an elective C - seems to be what the consultant thinks is best. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Helzy

37 weeks on Thursday, and it's strange to think that at the very beginning I had multiple people telling me that the pregnancy was ectopic, being operated on, and being told to abort before it was too late. Well, i'm glad to have proven them all wrong and have a happy healthy spud squiggling around, just waiting to pop out and astound everyone :flower:

My back has been absolutely killing me since yesterday :( I was almost in tears when OH got home yesterday! A few BH to add to the fun, and then this morning I thought things were happening when I got a few period type pains, but they have subsided. Had a very good nights sleep last night though, only woke up about twice between 12 and 7! Impressive for me. :haha:


----------



## patch2006uk

karry1412 said:


> Sharan - Congratulations! He's such a cutie! :baby:
> 
> Mii - I had my 36 week appointment this morning & I too have to be tested for GTT at 37 weeks. Seems a bit late in the day, no? :shrug:
> 
> Shiseru - That sucks. Hope the meds help :hugs:
> 
> Mrnmrsm - Good luck!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Had my 36 week appointment this morning. Back in again next week for another appointment with the consultant & GTT test (despite me asking to be tested ages ago!) I'm exactly 36 weeks today & the baby is measuring 41w1d!! So looking like an elective C - seems to be what the consultant thinks is best. What do you ladies think?

Was LO measured via ultrasound or fundal height?

I wouldn't schedule a c-section if the only indication is baby measuring big on one ultrasound. They can be 2lbs out in either direction, and the estimated fetal age isn't accurate after first tri because all babies will grow differently. Fundal height is notoriously inaccurate, too. 

It does seem a bit late in the day to be getting a GTT done - surely monitoring your blood sugars over a couple of days would give a more accurate picture at this point? My biggest concern in your position would be that a massive sugar spike at this late stage could be really dangerous if you do have GD. How come they're recommending one only now?


----------



## auntiesarah25

Things are getting started for me. Woke up at 330 to pee again. Realized I had a headache so I took some Tylenol and continued to the bathroom. I wiped and there was some mucous. I went back to bed and had a few contractions. Been wiping away mucous all morning, not a lot and none with any blood. . . ?

But I'm getting random contractions. 

Let's see how long this takes!


----------



## Mii

I have no idea why they waited so long and im worried too. It seems really odd to get this test done so late in my pregnancy n not just poke my finger every few days n such because I mean by the time they get the results ill be 38-39 weeks anyways :shrug: just seems pointless and unnessesary especially since I looked up GD and I highly doubt I have it. I have no symptoms what so ever and I eat a lot of sugar n have never had an issue


----------



## AC1987

aww exciting stuff auntiesarah! :happydance: sometimes early labour can take its own sweet time.


----------



## Snufflepop

Been stalking this thread for a while but feel like I should officially join now that its March and I have officially finished work. Am not due until 31st of March so I think I will be one of the last to go. I can while away March watching all you ladies update when your LO's arrive though! 

I have absolutely no labour signs yet and at my MW appt yesterday baby was head down but not engaged so I don't see anything happening for a few weeks yet......sigh, am so uncomfortable I was hoping she would make an appearance earlier rather than later but its not looking that way at the mo!


----------



## AC1987

snufflepop we share the same due date!

I however do not think I will make it to my due date... I will be shocked if I make it past 37 weeks :haha:


----------



## Snufflepop

AC I wish I felt the same way! What makes you think you will be early? 

Anybody know when babies typically engage in first pregnancies? I thought by 36 weeks it may already have happened but I guess my girlie is taking her time about things!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Snuffle and AC I would be pretty close to the same DD with you if it wasnt twins. Hopefully your babies will be healthy and ready to go sooner rather than later ;)


----------



## AC1987

snufflepop more because of all the cramps and cervix pain I'm getting, makes me nervous :haha: and my daughter was born while I was 37 weeks too... so if its anything like last time.


I'd be happy for labour, but I wanna reach 37 weeks first :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

[email protected] this is my second and baby and at 37weeks he is still not engaged. lol 

so just got home from my 2hour GD test. It went alright. I felt a little blah during the first hour but no light headedness or sickness or headaches or sicky-feeling so hopefully my results will say all is good and I dont have GD (Im assuming if I did I would have felt pretty shitty after drinking the drink)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Snufflepop said:


> I have absolutely no labour signs yet and at my MW appt yesterday baby was head down but not engaged so I don't see anything happening for a few weeks yet......sigh, am so uncomfortable I was hoping she would make an appearance earlier rather than later but its not looking that way at the mo!

I'm in the same boat - no engaged baby at my MW appointment last Wednesday (day before 38 weeks). She said head was down. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday morning, so we shall see. So far I have no signs, other than BH contractions which a few days ago kept me up most the night, but I think that was due to overdoing it. Last two nights I haven't had them like that... probably going to be overdue.


----------



## Snufflepop

Mii how come they are testing so late for GD? I thought they tested earlier on if they think you are at risk?


----------



## Mii

TCK+snuffle @ Dont give up hope though! baby could engage and be ready to go in a matter of hours :haha: they will surprise you sometimes!

[email protected] I didn't get tested when I was 27weeks (I was switching from my regular doctor to my OB during my 26-30weeks) so I guess my OB just assumed I had it done and I brought up yesterday at my 37 week appointment that I had a few episodes of light-headedness and headaches and since there was sugar in my urine the last few appointments Ive had she scheduled me to do a late GD test. like ive said before, Im really not sure why tho lol Ive already had one big baby, whether I have GD or not I am predicting another big baby and I really didn't see the point in doing it but ah well


----------



## Kaedin

sharan said:


> Trying to attach a pic of him. Hopefully this one works.
> 
> [URL=https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg.html][IMG]https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/DE765FDD-4364-4A6D-A14A-0AF4F0080D57_zpsi6gyhx2q.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Congratulations! What a little cutie!! :cloud9:

I have that little outfit too! :thumbup: Was going to take it in my hospital bag for baby to wear whilst still in the hospital but it's a newborn size up to 7lb 8oz and I was worried incase my baby is too big to wear it so packed larger clothes instead lol


----------



## Kaedin

Well I will be 37 weeks tomorrow, - so technically full term which is exciting

But I don't think my little one will be making an appearance any time soon. Had no signs so far, I haven't even been getting any BH anymore.


----------



## Eltjuh

Really want this baby out now!! Got a horrible toothache that won't seem to go away and I know that the dentist (probably) won't do anything whilst I'm pregnant!! 

So baby, this is your eviction notice, you're due on friday anyway so come out and then I can get this pain sorted!! Ofcourse, I also just really want to meet you!!


----------



## StarlitHome

14 days till my due date! And my mom arrives on Saturday :happydance: Come on Baby!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Anyone else feel like they do barely nothing all day and still get utterly exhausted? I hired someone to come clean my apartment today because I wanted a thorough cleaning, including mopping and all and I didn't want to smell the chemicals... plus I'm tired and vacuuming under the bed has become difficult work! So I did some (intellectual) work today - as in, computer and reading stuff for the dissertation, not like manual work. By 3:30PM I was freaking exhausted! I pulled myself through and took a short walk, then went to the grocery store.... it's 9:30PM and I'm dragging like no other. And I'm usually a night owl!


----------



## Mii

Just lost a big ass chunk of mucus plug. Whoot lol it was green n looked like snot... no blood or anything tho


----------



## StarlitHome

Mii said:


> Just lost a big ass chunk of mucus plug. Whoot lol it was green n looked like snot... no blood or anything tho

That's what mine has looked like too, been losing bits of it for over a week now :haha:


----------



## Mii

Starlite @ Ive been loosing tiny little bits of it for a week but finally got a decent chunk lmfao Im just excited because with my first I only lost it at 40 weeks after a sweep so, this is good! :dance: even though I know it doesnt mean labor is on its way at least its a step in the right direction :D


----------



## sarahsexy57

I've had such bad period pains all day!! And had very loose stools (sorry tmi) I hope this means something cos I'm in agony here!!!


----------



## Mii

Fingers crossed for you sarah!! I had horrible cramps today after not eating for so long but they stopped once I ate


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii said:


> Fingers crossed for you sarah!! I had horrible cramps today after not eating for so long but they stopped once I ate

I must be the only the weird one since I have searched all over online too....

Everytime I eat I get contractions during and for a while after.. If I had more room in my stomach I would keep eating to make them staying going LOL :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Eltjuh- I had a root canal and a crown done while pregnant. I wouldnt wait if you're in pain.

TCK- just being awake is mentally exhausting... I cant believe you're working on your dissertation and being pregnant at the same time. I can barely form a complete thought!

Mii- Somehow you still made me laugh after reading something that disgusting..... umm eww.


----------



## waiting4damon

Lots of BH in the early morning hours and throughout the day; 2 or 3 painful ones. Loose stool; my least favorite labor watch symptoms. Nearly constant menstrual like cramping for for 2 hours this am...

Trying not to get my hopes up...
Repeat c section scheduled for this Friday, so only 2 full days away!!!! So nervous.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] lol I am good at that! lmao 
also I just realized that if I go into labor within the next 48 hours that GD test I did today was completely pointless.


----------



## LaDY

waiting4damon said:


> Lots of BH in the early morning hours and throughout the day; 2 or 3 painful ones. Loose stool; my least favorite labor watch symptoms. Nearly constant menstrual like cramping for for 2 hours this am...
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up...
> Repeat c section scheduled for this Friday, so only 2 full days away!!!! So nervous.

How exciting!!! You finally get to meet your LO :) xx


----------



## AC1987

So much cramping today :( not fun at all. Really do NOT want it to be the start of anything.. would like to atleast make it to my friday appt. *sigh*


----------



## Eltjuh

~Brandy~ said:


> Eltjuh- I had a root canal and a crown done while pregnant. I wouldnt wait if you're in pain.
> 
> TCK- just being awake is mentally exhausting... I cant believe you're working on your dissertation and being pregnant at the same time. I can barely form a complete thought!
> 
> Mii- Somehow you still made me laugh after reading something that disgusting..... umm eww.

I'm freaking scared of the dentist though... Honestly, I really do NOT want to go... but if it stays like this I'll have to!! 
But they don't usually do anything here until you've had the baby.... last time I was pregnant I had a toothache aswell and I only got anti-biotics and told to come back after I had the baby.


----------



## LaDY

Your right eltjuh, the dentist is my second home!! The last time I went they couldnt treat anything due to not being allowed x rays etc! Bless you, hope the pain isnt too bad xx


----------



## AC1987

eltjuh, I recently had to get some dental work done, and still need to get some done, toothaches are the worst!! :nope:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Waiting- Thats exciting! Either way you get to see your LO soon!

Mii- Thats why you will go into labor..... thats exactly how everything works out for me.

AC- You gotta make up your mind haha! you're confusing the baby.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] lol Im okay with that! 

Also I am trying to find an answer online but cant, how do know if you've lost ALL your mucus plug? I havent lost any since I lost the big piece earlier so Im wonderinf if Ill lose more or if that was all of it?


----------



## auntiesarah25

I'm set up in a room at the hospital because my bp was 155/91 and I had a darn headache all day. They're collecting my urine for a 24 hr test and I get to spend he night. I'm not enthused and poor DF is going to miss a day of work and our poor puppy has never gone a night without us sonindont know how she is going to handle that. Plus she is scheduled to get spayed tomorrow morning. I'm going to hate the next 24 hours and so is my dear sweet DF.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Baby has dropped!!! Shooting pains through to my cervix and my va-jj!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii don't think there is a way to tell. The bad part is that it can replenish


----------



## Mii

[email protected] I knoww and thats why Im worried lmfao cause losing this much of my plug is like "yay something might be happening!" but then again it could mean absolutely nothing and my mucus plug could be back in a few days lol its frustrating like taking a few steps forward then another step back lol


----------



## shiseru

Brandy, fwlgrl. i was given oral med, 5 days course of antibiotic (Augmentin). Here in Singapore, oral med will be given if tested GBS positive. Yes I read a few sites that usually hospital would normally run an IV antibiotic if tested GBS positive. I would confirm with my doctor when i see her this week. My reports said heavy growth of yeast, but I don't have symptoms.

I want a vbac, but with gbs positive, it is so tempting wanting to opt for a csec. I am feeling a little discouraged...


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mii- I had a bloody mucus show at about 37 weeks last pregnancy and had my daughter at 40+2 so although it is a sign, it can replenish as Brandy has said.


----------



## mommybeach

Show this morning!!! :D

Went for a three hour walk with DH last night (omg my pelvis feels like hell this morning!)

Anyway towards end of walk popped into moms to use loo & have a drink and started to lose my plug

came home & woke up this morning and deffo some more!

Baby looks as though he has dropped into my pelvis & can feel his back against belly button (my bellys gone like a triangle shape lol)

come on baby cheetham :)


----------



## AC1987

mrshamstra, thinking that might be my problem... the shooting pain is so unnerving!! I didn't have it last time around. 
I dreamt I had the baby on the weekend :wacko: 

However I feel SO much better this morning, no cramping yay!


----------



## sharan

Here's another picture of my little Prince taken yesterday when he was just under a day old. I never thought I'd say this but I missing being pregnant :shock:

[URL=https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AC1987

Sharan I felt the same way after DD, I wished she could go back inside me :haha: and then had an insane desire to get pregnant, even though I knew my body wouldnt have liked that so soon after giving birth :haha:
However with this being my 2nd pregnancy.. I'm SO exhausted I'm totally fine with waiting a few years before getting pregnant again.


----------



## karry1412

patch2006uk said:


> Was LO measured via ultrasound or fundal height?
> 
> I wouldn't schedule a c-section if the only indication is baby measuring big on one ultrasound. They can be 2lbs out in either direction, and the estimated fetal age isn't accurate after first tri because all babies will grow differently. Fundal height is notoriously inaccurate, too.
> 
> It does seem a bit late in the day to be getting a GTT done - surely monitoring your blood sugars over a couple of days would give a more accurate picture at this point? My biggest concern in your position would be that a massive sugar spike at this late stage could be really dangerous if you do have GD. How come they're recommending one only now?

Thanks for replying x

He was measured on the ultrasound. I only had one three weeks ago & was told he was measuring fine & now he's suddenly a month or more ahead? :shrug: I hadn't heard it can be inaccurate after first tri so thanks for pointing that out!

How is a sugar spike dangerous at this stage? I'm so freaked out now over all this! I asked to be tested months ago so it's really frustrating that they're only doing it now. They're only doing it because I was tested in my local GPs for an infection & they detected sugar so tested me but did the test differently than the hospital would so the hospital now want to do it their way. So basically if the GP hadn't tested me the hospital probably never would have!

I'm a bit worried (i.e. a LOT worried) now that if the baby is so big will he be putting more pressure on the placenta making it more likely to fail?

Thanks again patch & hope you & everyone else is doing well today :hugs:


----------



## sarahsexy57

Eek!! 39 weeks today!! 1 week till due date!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

sharan said:


> Here's another picture of my little Prince taken yesterday when he was just under a day old. I never thought I'd say this but I missing being pregnant :shock:
> 
> [URL=https://s773.photobucket.com/user/sharan1981/media/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy13/sharan1981/C86D6A64-87A4-4E97-B5DC-8C804BDAF061_zpsmxbekitp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

He looks so much like your other son (I'm guessing your avatar is your other son??) Even the shape of the head :flower: 

I was just thinking the same thing about being pregnant! Thought about how I'm gonna miss feeling that baby wriggle round in there! Can't believe he'll be out soon and be laying in that moses basket that's been in my bedroom for weeks! :haha:


----------



## karry1412

He's adorable Sharan!! I'm so going to miss feeling my LO moving around inside me but I think that's about all I'll miss! :haha:


----------



## MrsHamstra

AC1987 said:


> mrshamstra, thinking that might be my problem... the shooting pain is so unnerving!! I didn't have it last time around.
> I dreamt I had the baby on the weekend :wacko:
> 
> However I feel SO much better this morning, no cramping yay!


It's a sign! It's my Due Date but hoping she comes tomorrow or at least before this Saturday! Can't believe March is going by so fast!!! My cousin said if she waits any longer she could be born in my birthday. Her birthday is March 16th. I was like NOPE def will be here before that. But that date is next weekend!!! Holy crap!! I had 0 stretch marks up till 38 weeks. Now that 2 weeks had gone by my lower abdomen and belly button down has them. Silver light pinkish ones. My mom says those fade with time. I hope so.


----------



## mah0113

37 weeks tomorrow :D yesterday somebody asked me if i was expecting and I said yes and that i was due in 3 weeks and suddenly thought to myself "o.m.g. i am due in 3 weeks!!!" minor heart attack.

had a leaky fluid scare, but it wasnt fluid. next appt is tomm at the hospital for non stress test, then monday with my OB for my 37 week appt :)

home stretch!


----------



## Snufflepop

Awww Sharan your son is adorable! Like a few PP's said I think the only thing I will miss about being pregnant is feeling bub move in my tummy. Other than that I am so done with pregnancy! I just want to be comfortable again! 

AFM no sign of anything happening today (or anytime soon for that matter!). I get the feeling I am going to end up overdue!


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats on your LO Sharan! Although I can definitely say I do NOT miss being pregnant one little bit. Haha

We're doing well! How the heck is he two weeks old already?! (Tomorrow). Time is going too fast. Here's a pic of my sweet little Porter Pie this past weekend.

https://i61.tinypic.com/2468606.jpg

I'll come back later with a little postpartum update ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sharan- Your LO is so adorable even DH said so!

Sarah- You're almost there 39W is awesome.

Karry- I am with you on this one... I will only miss the wiggles. The rest of the symptoms can be done!



AFM- I have an appt with the DR tomorrow and more NSTs... Trying to decide if I should go ahead and cave and let them schedule a Csection or hold out even more.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paperhearts said:


> Congrats on your LO Sharan! Although I can definitely say I do NOT miss being pregnant one little bit. Haha
> 
> We're doing well! How the heck is he two weeks old already?! (Tomorrow). Time is going too fast. Here's a pic of my sweet little Porter Pie this past weekend.
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2468606.jpg
> 
> I'll come back later with a little postpartum update ;)

Oh my god!! Melts my heart ;) He is wide eyed and ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireJ23

karry1412 said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> Was LO measured via ultrasound or fundal height?
> 
> I wouldn't schedule a c-section if the only indication is baby measuring big on one ultrasound. They can be 2lbs out in either direction, and the estimated fetal age isn't accurate after first tri because all babies will grow differently. Fundal height is notoriously inaccurate, too.
> 
> It does seem a bit late in the day to be getting a GTT done - surely monitoring your blood sugars over a couple of days would give a more accurate picture at this point? My biggest concern in your position would be that a massive sugar spike at this late stage could be really dangerous if you do have GD. How come they're recommending one only now?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying x
> 
> He was measured on the ultrasound. I only had one three weeks ago & was told he was measuring fine & now he's suddenly a month or more ahead? :shrug: I hadn't heard it can be inaccurate after first tri so thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> How is a sugar spike dangerous at this stage? I'm so freaked out now over all this! I asked to be tested months ago so it's really frustrating that they're only doing it now. They're only doing it because I was tested in my local GPs for an infection & they detected sugar so tested me but did the test differently than the hospital would so the hospital now want to do it their way. So basically if the GP hadn't tested me the hospital probably never would have!
> 
> I'm a bit worried (i.e. a LOT worried) now that if the baby is so big will he be putting more pressure on the placenta making it more likely to fail?
> 
> Thanks again patch & hope you & everyone else is doing well today :hugs:Click to expand...


This data table might interest you. I think I already posted in this thread earlier for another lady worried about a suspected 'big baby'.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Paperhearts

Thanks Brandy! I have to admit I keep stalking over here because I can't wait to see a pic of your girls all snuggled up together. There's something amazing about newborn twin pics <3

Of course I'm LOVING seeing all these new babies pop up (out? Haha) in general. I love this little group!


----------



## LaDY

Sharan and paperhearts your babys are so beautiful :cloud9: My OH is going all gooey looking at them too :) xx


----------



## Mii

still losing chunks of my plug today :dance: hopefully I lose enough to put me into labor and fast enough that it wont replenish itself :haha:
I assume nothing will start anytime soon until there is at least blood in the mucus?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Paper Hearts- I promise there will be plenty of pictures :) 

Mii- With my first 2 kiddos I never had blood tinge in mine... Just looked like jelly snotty stuff AKK!


----------



## Mii

[email protected] oo yay lmfao then hopefully things will get started soon! but then my OH might be starting a new job this weekend and Id feel horrible if me going into labor made him miss work and he ended up losing his job before even starting it lol
also the new season of Once upon a time starts Sunday and I really dont want to miss it :haha: 

also all these newborn pictures are adorable!


----------



## AC1987

paperhearts omg he is so cute!! ugh making me so look forward to holding my baby!!! 


Brandy, I guess it depends on how you are feeling and how the babies are... if everything isn't too bad you might be able to go into labour... but if you're feeling awful and or the babies aren't doing well then c section? :) Though I imagine you must feel bad... did the infection and kidney issues get cleared up yet?


AFM... still trying to gain some weight before giving birth :haha:


----------



## sarahsexy57

All these baby pics are gorgeous!! I can't wait to see what our little one will look like. I just can't imagine a baby being in my tummy. I know it sounds strange, I know I'm pregnant I can feel baby moving but it just doesn't seem real, for all those that didn't know I have previously had 3 miscarriages and this is the first time I've been able to carry all the way and everything seems to be healthy with baby. I've got mw app tomorrow I now have to see her weekly as she wants to keep an eye on my bp due to the headaches and dizziness I have been experiencing. Today I have had crazy period pains all day that seem to go around my back and down my legs, I get shooting pains around my cervix when I stand up and so walking is absolute agony. I can't wait to finally go into labour and meet our precious princess. Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC1987 said:


> paperhearts omg he is so cute!! ugh making me so look forward to holding my baby!!!
> 
> 
> Brandy, I guess it depends on how you are feeling and how the babies are... if everything isn't too bad you might be able to go into labour... but if you're feeling awful and or the babies aren't doing well then c section? :) Though I imagine you must feel bad... did the infection and kidney issues get cleared up yet?
> 
> 
> AFM... still trying to gain some weight before giving birth :haha:


I still have kidney stones but no infection currently. We will try to resolve the stones after the delivery starting with a CT scan. :dohh: So even with the delivery it wont resolve all the issues.


----------



## waiting4damon

paperhearts! --Porter is SO stinking precious! Love that cloth diapered bum! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Well, my c-section is tomorrow at noon so no more labor watching for me!


----------



## Kaedin

What cutie little babies!! 

Getting me more exciting to finally meet my little girl! 3 weeks today until her due date :D


----------



## karry1412

Paperhearts - I can't get over that little guy! He's so adorable!

wavescrash - Best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Exciting waves!


----------



## patch2006uk

karry1412 said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> Was LO measured via ultrasound or fundal height?
> 
> I wouldn't schedule a c-section if the only indication is baby measuring big on one ultrasound. They can be 2lbs out in either direction, and the estimated fetal age isn't accurate after first tri because all babies will grow differently. Fundal height is notoriously inaccurate, too.
> 
> It does seem a bit late in the day to be getting a GTT done - surely monitoring your blood sugars over a couple of days would give a more accurate picture at this point? My biggest concern in your position would be that a massive sugar spike at this late stage could be really dangerous if you do have GD. How come they're recommending one only now?
> 
> Thanks for replying x
> 
> He was measured on the ultrasound. I only had one three weeks ago & was told he was measuring fine & now he's suddenly a month or more ahead? :shrug: I hadn't heard it can be inaccurate after first tri so thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> How is a sugar spike dangerous at this stage? I'm so freaked out now over all this! I asked to be tested months ago so it's really frustrating that they're only doing it now. They're only doing it because I was tested in my local GPs for an infection & they detected sugar so tested me but did the test differently than the hospital would so the hospital now want to do it their way. So basically if the GP hadn't tested me the hospital probably never would have!
> 
> I'm a bit worried (i.e. a LOT worried) now that if the baby is so big will he be putting more pressure on the placenta making it more likely to fail?
> 
> Thanks again patch & hope you & everyone else is doing well today :hugs:Click to expand...

It'd be dangerous for you I think rather than for LO, but more in terms of fainting and your overall health and how you feel. I'd also be a little wary that if LO was born very soon after the GTT, perhaps their blood sugar levels would be affected by the test too and might cause them to struggle more. It's not something I've ever heard offered at such a late stage - I'd want complete reassurance that it's necessary and completely safe. It always seems an odd test anyway to make anyone starve themselves and then take a massive sugar hit, let alone someone we suspect isn't dealing well with sugar at a normal level! 

Have they scheduled another growth scan? As we were always taught in maths, 2 points on a graph isn't enough to draw a line...A third measurement might show one of the others to be anomalous, or to show that LO had literally had a growth spurt the day before your middle scan and has now leveled off again. I've been having regular growth scans this time, and some have been really random if taken on their own, but looking back now there's a clear trend. That trend wouldn't have been clear if I'd have only had 2 scans, as the growth isn't linear - it spurts and then slows and then spurts again.


----------



## StarlitHome

38-week midwife checkup this afternoon, hoping she'll tell me that I'm minutes away from labor :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX Starlit!


----------



## karry1412

patch2006uk said:


> It'd be dangerous for you I think rather than for LO, but more in terms of fainting and your overall health and how you feel. I'd also be a little wary that if LO was born very soon after the GTT, perhaps their blood sugar levels would be affected by the test too and might cause them to struggle more. It's not something I've ever heard offered at such a late stage - I'd want complete reassurance that it's necessary and completely safe. It always seems an odd test anyway to make anyone starve themselves and then take a massive sugar hit, let alone someone we suspect isn't dealing well with sugar at a normal level!
> 
> Have they scheduled another growth scan? As we were always taught in maths, 2 points on a graph isn't enough to draw a line...A third measurement might show one of the others to be anomalous, or to show that LO had literally had a growth spurt the day before your middle scan and has now leveled off again. I've been having regular growth scans this time, and some have been really random if taken on their own, but looking back now there's a clear trend. That trend wouldn't have been clear if I'd have only had 2 scans, as the growth isn't linear - it spurts and then slows and then spurts again.

Oh that's fine! I don't mind dangers to me so much! :haha: When you put it like that the GTT test (especially so late) does seem to be ridiculous! I'll query it on Tuesday. Thanks again for the info x

We have scans the whole time (for no reason other than that's just the way our hospital works). I have another one on Tuesday. I'm curious to see if he's measuring bigger again. I totally get what you mean about one or two scans not being enough to make a decision from.


----------



## Mii

I wish baby would drop :cry: 
Him being constantly up in my ribs its driving me up the wall. I am getting so frustrated and my ribs are KILLING me.. and its not like he evens out the blows he is CONSTANTLY kicking and shoving his foot up just one side. 
Hoping these next few days go by fast and I either go into labor soon or we are able to do a sweep on monday at my next appointment


----------



## LaDY

Good luck Waves! look forward to hearing the good news :) xx


----------



## AC1987

awwww I can't believe how many babies are gonna be born :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! will have to read back. just wanted to update. my sweet girl Sophia Lynn was born on sunday march 2nd at 9:52pm. at 38+1, she was 7 lbs 3 oz, 19 1/2 inches. tons of dark curly hair. we went in last wed to have my water checked since it seemed I was leaking. test said neg. sunday was still very 'wet' all the time and we had a huge snow storm rolling in so thought we should check again. test was pos! was admitted and got my epidural, then Pitocin started since there were no contractions. was the best birth experience ever!!!! im so very happy. truly could not ask for more. I feel so very blessed. God is so good :cloud9:


----------



## sharan

AC1987 said:


> Sharan I felt the same way after DD, I wished she could go back inside me :haha: and then had an insane desire to get pregnant, even though I knew my body wouldnt have liked that so soon after giving birth :haha:
> However with this being my 2nd pregnancy.. I'm SO exhausted I'm totally fine with waiting a few years before getting pregnant again.

I don't think I could fall pregnant so soon afterwards. This one took its toll on me also. I'd need to recover before considering it.

But I miss all the baby movements inside of me. And the miracle knowing that I'm creating a life inside me.


----------



## azure girl

Congrats blessedmomma! So much hair, I am pretty sure this little guy will be bald, I am so jealous!


----------



## Mii

Congrats blessed!! She is adorable n look at that hair! N im pretty sure my second will be bald too azure lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

My first 2 were super hairy lol... The ultrasound says these girls are too  

Blessed she is so cute!


----------



## Ganton

I had my 40 week appointment this afternoon and the midwife offered to me a sweep. It hurt like ****, but apparently I was already stretching to 4cm.....and then my waters went. She sen me straight to hospital to get checked, contractions kicked in about 2 hours later, and 4 hours after that my not so little boy (9lb9oz) was born


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow ganton congratulations!


----------



## Mii

congrats Ganton!!! Did your waters go while she was doing the sweep?? I kind of have a fear of that happening lmfao like "oh sh*t sorry didn't mean to get your office all messy." lmfao


----------



## Ganton

Yeah, she was really going for it with the sweep. Then she felt a gush as she took her fingers out. She was like "Ah...., right...., I think your waters have just gone." it didn't make too much of a mess to be honest, but I was just left standing there holding some tissue between my legs whilst she ran out to her car to get a maternity pad for me to wear to get home. It wasn't what I was expecting from the appointment, but I'm so glad my little boy is here now. I dread to imagine what weight he'd have been if I'd gone 8 days over like with my first.


----------



## Mii

oh gosh how interesting! haha thats awesome though , I am so glad your baby boy is here safe n sound :flower: and yes lol you might have ended up with a 10lb baby ! lol cant wait to see pictures :dance:


----------



## jess1983

I haven't posted but once I have only stalked lol but wanted to say congrats to everyone and the babies are beautiful


----------



## auntiesarah25

Well I have pre-e. My protien was 600 something. I did not expect that at all!!! Induction will take place at 5 am. Tomorrow marks the two year mark of my mom passing away. It makes it super bittersweet and very hard to wrap my head around. DF and I are in a state of shock to say the least.


----------



## MrsHamstra

Today was my 40week appointment. though I found out according to their charts my Due Date has been the 3rd and they told me the 5th. I had an ultrasound today for measurement and Meconium was found ( Baby's first stool) I have to be induced tomorrow morning at 6:30AM I am currently 3CM and 80%effaced. I tried to jump start labor today on my own but nope. just lots of cramping. I am exhausted and headed to bed for rest. Tomorrow will be interesting!! 

NO EPIDURAL FOR ME!! since I am at a 3 she said she is doing the lowest dose of pitocin. 
I Get to meet my Daughter tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## waiting4damon

Ganton and blessedmomma--congrats!

auntiesarah-good luck tomorrow! sorry for the unexpected curveball, and for the pre-e diagnosis. just think, your little lady will soon be earth-side!:) <3


----------



## Mii

I hope the induction goes well AuntieSarah <3 How did you know you had PE?
Good lucky with your induction too MrsHamstra!!! Can't believe all these babies being popped out ! :dance:


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck tomorrow MrsHamstra! So many March babies on the way tomorrow!:)

wavescrash-Good luck with the section tomorrow! You got this! :)


----------



## auntiesarah25

Mii said:


> I hope the induction goes well AuntieSarah <3 How did you know you had PE?
> Good lucky with your induction too MrsHamstra!!! Can't believe all these babies being popped out ! :dance:

At my check up last week my bp was high. Doc told me if I had a headache to call. Well I woke up Monday with a bad one. Waited til 330 to call and was sent to local drug store to check my bp which was 155/91 doc told me to get to the hostpital. They did a 24 hour urine collection and found that my protien levels were 600 something!!!


----------



## Mii

holy moly that is a high number!!!!! Glad you got it figured out though. I woke up this morning with a headache but I think its because I slept for to long :haha: and it went away after I took some tylenol


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!!! 13 hours to go!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my! How exciting for all of those that will go in the next 24 hours or so!


----------



## auntiesarah25

Mii said:


> holy moly that is a high number!!!!! Glad you got it figured out though. I woke up this morning with a headache but I think its because I slept for to long :haha: and it went away after I took some tylenol

Yep and I was expecting a number way less! I have a mild headache right now. Doc checked my cervix a few hours ago too and ouch! But I just had a blood tinged wipe. Things are going!


----------



## Mii

[email protected] yeah cause normal levels are around 140-180 ish? so 600 is really wow! 
and yay! glad things are starting for you :D Im still losing my plug but no blood still just snotty light green lmfao Ive been getting contractions everyone 30-60minutes so Im really hoping something starts soon lol though with my luck it wont :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

My apppointment today was _awesome_ - my blood pressure was SUPER great, weight gain is fine, my blood test results are perfect, no sugar or protein in my urine.
Zion's heartbeat is great and he's in go-position!
And...
I'm 3 cm dilated!! :happydance: AND 50% effaced!! :happydance: 
My midwife said that my cervix is SUPER soft and "right there", very easy to reach unlike two weeks ago. And 3cm!!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

auntiesarah25 said:


> Well I have pre-e. My protien was 600 something. I did not expect that at all!!! Induction will take place at 5 am. Tomorrow marks the two year mark of my mom passing away. It makes it super bittersweet and very hard to wrap my head around. DF and I are in a state of shock to say the least.

auntieSarah and wavescrash - Today's the big day, good luck to both of you! 

blessedmomma and ganton - huge congrats! blessedmomma, I think our kid's gonna have a lot of hair too b/c my husband is hairy... :haha: wow, ganton, I can't believe your waters broke during the visit!!! I guess the MW sounds like she was surprised too!!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

MrsHamstra said:


> Today was my 40week appointment. though I found out according to their charts my Due Date has been the 3rd and they told me the 5th. I had an ultrasound today for measurement and Meconium was found ( Baby's first stool) I have to be induced tomorrow morning at 6:30AM I am currently 3CM and 80%effaced. I tried to jump start labor today on my own but nope. just lots of cramping. I am exhausted and headed to bed for rest. Tomorrow will be interesting!!
> 
> NO EPIDURAL FOR ME!! since I am at a 3 she said she is doing the lowest dose of pitocin.
> I Get to meet my Daughter tomorrow!!!!!

Good luck today!!! :) :) Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Yaaay! More March babies being born!! Congratulations everyone!! Good luck to those having their inductions today or tomorrow or c sect. You'll soon have your babies here!! 
AFM: I've woke up with period pains still. But that is it. I've got the midwife today, she won't do a sweep till 41 weeks. She's just checking on my BP as I'm at a risk of pre E. Due to mum having it, she had my brother 3 months prem and my sister 4 weeks prem because of pre E


----------



## loulabump

Good luck to everyone having their babies today xx


----------



## surprisepg

Congratulations blessed and ganton! 

seems like the babys are coming fast and steady, awesome to watch really. Im a March baby so its my fave month lol

AFM I have my c section booked for next week. 6 days to be exact I will be holding my precious son. Seems so surreal, I thought the day would never come. I just know the next 6 days will be the longest ever. Ive had a headache all day today and my sinuses are all blocked. I just hope im not coming down with a cold.


----------



## LaDY

blessedmomma and ganton - a very big congratulations xx


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congratulations on those already holding their little ones, and good luck to everyone going in for inductions/c-sections and natural labour. I hope everything is smooth and fast for you! :flower:

AFM - I am about to cry :cry:

Was supposed to go in on Sunday (last Sunday) for an exam to see how dilated I am, and book induction for 38 weeks. All been agreed with Dr, as long as I was somewhat dilated. 

Appointment got moved back to this morning, and suddenly everything has changed! 

I had to get DH to take time off work as DD screamed through my swabs two weeks ago, and I couldn't face having an exam with her screaming the place down! 

I was there all of 5 minutes. My blood pressure has shot up, but Dr not interested, didn't do an exam at all and then announced that they "prefer not to induce until 39 weeks" :growlmad:

Even though she induced me with my DD at 38+3 just over 18 months ago!!!!!!! When I pointed it out, she said "well you were dilated 2cm at 37 weeks so ready to go". 

Arrrrggggghhhhhh I COULD easily be dilated to 2cm today (37 weeks) but you haven't bloody checked! So angry. 

I cried last night because I was so done, and I was desperately clinging to our AGREED plan of induction at 38 weeks and counting down the hours. I'm in so much pain. 

And now I have to wait an entire additional week, which has just about finished me off! :nope:

Sorry for the pity party, but just really upset that everything seems to have changed for no reason. Particularly given my blood pressure is high, I was measuring 6 days ahead at my 32 week growth scan, and today the Dr told me that my uterus is where it should be at 40 weeks...... but I can't even have an exam to see if I'm dilated!


----------



## sparklycat

Well my little one was born on the 28th of feb. I went in for induction, but my waters had broken that night. They put in two gels and after the 2nd one her heart rate was too and she was unresponsive so they whipped me down to theatre, knocked me out and did a section. Im still quite upset about it and upset that my husband couldnt be there with me. I also read that if your waters have broken then only one gel should be used so im going to write and query that with the hospital.

well done all ladies whove delivered so far! Ill catch up soon!, xxx


----------



## surprisepg

congrats sparklycat, Im sorry things didnt work out as you would have hoped for. FOB wont be here for my c section either so I can understand how you felt about your DH not being there. 

Hope all is well with you and LO.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations Sparklycat x


----------



## AC1987

wow... go to sleep and come back with everyone either having babies or gone into labour :haha:

Ok if I remember correctly to those who have given birth, congrats to Ganton, sparkly cat!

Hope the induction/labour goes well for auntiesarah, mrshamstra..

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone :flower:

AFM, I slept great, well I have been up since 330am because of heartburn but I feel rested :haha: 
Its amazing having my mom here now to help out :D


----------



## patch2006uk

Sunnie1984 said:


> Congratulations on those already holding their little ones, and good luck to everyone going in for inductions/c-sections and natural labour. I hope everything is smooth and fast for you! :flower:
> 
> AFM - I am about to cry :cry:
> 
> Was supposed to go in on Sunday (last Sunday) for an exam to see how dilated I am, and book induction for 38 weeks. All been agreed with Dr, as long as I was somewhat dilated.
> 
> Appointment got moved back to this morning, and suddenly everything has changed!
> 
> I had to get DH to take time off work as DD screamed through my swabs two weeks ago, and I couldn't face having an exam with her screaming the place down!
> 
> I was there all of 5 minutes. My blood pressure has shot up, but Dr not interested, didn't do an exam at all and then announced that they "prefer not to induce until 39 weeks" :growlmad:
> 
> Even though she induced me with my DD at 38+3 just over 18 months ago!!!!!!! When I pointed it out, she said "well you were dilated 2cm at 37 weeks so ready to go".
> 
> Arrrrggggghhhhhh I COULD easily be dilated to 2cm today (37 weeks) but you haven't bloody checked! So angry.
> 
> I cried last night because I was so done, and I was desperately clinging to our AGREED plan of induction at 38 weeks and counting down the hours. I'm in so much pain.
> 
> And now I have to wait an entire additional week, which has just about finished me off! :nope:
> 
> Sorry for the pity party, but just really upset that everything seems to have changed for no reason. Particularly given my blood pressure is high, I was measuring 6 days ahead at my 32 week growth scan, and today the Dr told me that my uterus is where it should be at 40 weeks...... but I can't even have an exam to see if I'm dilated!

There are new guidelines from the last 6 months or so that recommend elective deliveries shouldn't be done before 39 weeks, as the risks of baby being slightly premature are higher than they used to think. A baby is much more likely to need assistance breathing at 37 or 38 weeks than past 39. Measuring 6 days ahead isn't a sign that LO's lungs will be any more developed, and fundal height is hideously inaccurate at anything other than measuring how big your uterus is! Also, being 2cm last time wasn't a sign that you were 'ready' to labour. Cervical dilation prior to labour has no bearing on when labour is going to start. I'm quite surprised your doctor thinks that, tbh.

Try and rest and enjoy these last couple of weeks. Whatever happens, there isn't long to go now :flower:


----------



## auntiesarah25

Pitocin has been started. I've had a few contractions. Nothing mind blowing as of yet. My bp is back up. They will medicate me for that if it doesn't go down. I guess this is what I get for having such an easy pregnancy. 

Mii- hopefully you're starting to go!

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Wow! Congrats sparklycat, you're just glad it's over now I'm sure :) 

Had my 39 week visit today with the doctor. Everything is looking fine on the machines - normal CTG, although I was having some BH contractions that shot up the toca reading a bit, lol I told the doctor they keep me awake at night sometimes! But alas, still no other major labor signs I believe... amniotic fluids look fine, position is good, doctor says estimated birth weight is 3,4 kg (7.5 lbs) give or take 200g. I know the machines are sometimes wrong... The cervical check went fine, too, but they don't tell you a lot here. I've been feeling a lot of pressure but nothing too painful, just a dull ache in the crotch/pelvis/below the tailbone and as you all know some days are better than others... well, my cervix is still closed but baby is way down low and I was happy to hear the doctor say "she's ready to come whenever she decides to!" Well, even though I have a follow-up appointment with the doctor next Thursday afternoon if I don't into labor before then, I've decided baby gets her eviction notice next Thursday! :haha:

And still I am scared shitless about life with a newborn! I've been working on dissertation chapters and research -- I spend a few hours some days in a local cafe with a huge decaf latte and end up getting lunch or cake :haha: because these are probably my last moments of peace and quiet for a very long time. Also, it gets me to walk a mile and we're having lovely weather right now (sunny and 50F/10C or higher).


----------



## wavescrash

About to head out the door for the hospital for our c/s.

Good luck to everyone else having their babes today <3


----------



## jess1983

Good luck !


----------



## Helzy

37 weeks today! :happydance:

I had a minor panic this morning after DTD - I was sure that I was leaking clear fluid (didn't smell of anything, either). Thought I'd go back to sleep and see if anything happened, but nothing since. 

Other than that, no real signs. :shrug: Can't wait for the next 3 weeks to fly by! I'm tired of being tired. I tried to tidy Spud's room to sort out clothes, and just bending down a couple of times meant that I had to sit down for ten minutes afterwards, haha. Oh dear. But at least now I can say that almost everything is done. OH is going to put the cot up once Spud's here, but other than that all of his stuff is on his shelves, all bedding has been cleaned as well as all clothing, tested the monitors, etc. Got a couple of wall hangings to put up, but that's about it. 

Come on, Spud!


----------



## karry1412

blessedmomma, sparklycat & Ganton - Congratulations!! :baby::baby::baby:

auntiesarah25 - Sorry to hear things aren't exactly going according to plan but good luck with the induction! :hugs:

MrsHamstra & wavescrash - Good luck to you too!! :thumbup:

StarlitHome - Sounds like things are going well!! Keep us posted!

Sunnie1984 - Sorry to hear your appointment didn't go according to plan. I'm sure as others have said there was a reason but it should have been explained to you so you knew what was happening. Hope you're ok :hugs:

AFM - Pretty good today. Had an increased amount of cm today but don't know if that means anything? Been bouncing on my ball more for the past few days so I had a fair amount of period like cramps last night & a few pains but nothing more. My lower back is SO sore. My Mam reckons my bump has dropped - maybe that ties in with the back pain? :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

Does anyone else get period like cramps in their lower back when they have gas??? I kept getting these cramps earlier... and was hoping maybe it was the start of something, which is how it started with my son, but then I farted and they've stopped now!! I've had them before aswell, but as they kept coming this time I hoped it might've been something!


----------



## Mii

Thanks auntiesarah lol but im still pregnant as ever n it doesnt seem like baby is in any hurry to come out


----------



## Lady_Bee

Eltjuh yep I get period like cramps when I am gassy! I'm slightly worried that when I actually go into early labour I'll just write it off as gas haha.

Congrats to the mummies who have their babies already!! Such cute little ones!

Big fat lot of nothing going on here... Seeing the midwife today. Hoping this baby has not turned breech or something crazy - his movements have felt really different the past couple of days! Hopefully he's just wiggled around to a different angle.


----------



## momofone08

wavescrash said:


> About to head out the door for the hospital for our c/s.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else having their babes today <3

Good luck!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see

Wow, brandy, sounds like you are on your way! Good luck!


----------



## StarlitHome

oh man I am so achey and crampy and grumpy today :haha: hoping this is all signs of imminent real labor!!


----------



## LaDY

Starlit your not alone! I feel horrendous! 

Is it just me who wants baby to come on time rather than early...I still don't feel as though im ready! x 

ps: Starlit just noticed we share the same due date :) xx


----------



## AC1987

oh wow Brandy!! thats kinda exciting! I hope the labour goes how you want it too :flower: and that the contractions start... eekk so many things happening here! :haha:


Lady, i go back and forth... like while I want to just get this over with, anytime I think it might be the start of something I get so freaked out thinking NOOOO not ready :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

LaDY said:


> Starlit your not alone! I feel horrendous!
> 
> Is it just me who wants baby to come on time rather than early...I still don't feel as though im ready! x
> 
> ps: Starlit just noticed we share the same due date :) xx

I so want him to come NOW... we're all ready and just waiting really. And I'd love it if he could greet my momma in person when she arrives on Saturday :haha:
I am craving a turkey sandwich right now. Mmmm.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm in a lot of pain today! And I wish it was cause baby had been born but NO!! 
Somehow I managed to get a graze or cut/scratch or something on one side of my inner labia and it KILLS to pee!!! I don't remember it hurting this much after giving birth to my son when I had a 2nd degree tear and some grazes.... 
I'd be alright with it if it was cause I had my baby, but I don't know where I got it from and it really hurts!!! :cry:


----------



## Mii

awe yay Brandy! hope you have the birth you want and everything goes smoothly for you and the girls! :flower: 

Nothing new for me lol still losing bits of my plug, contractions are still few and far in between lol finding falling asleep a lot easier lately which is good lol


----------



## sarahsexy57

Went to see the midwife today, she checked me over as normal but said she can no longer feel baby's head and only just her shoulders, she said I'm fully engaged. She thinks by the weekend I will either have a baby or go into labor. She said if I haven't had her by my next appointment which apparently isn't likely then they will do a sweep but she said by the looks of things baby is ready to come anytime now x


----------



## Mii

yay Sarah :dance: 
I just got a contraction and I was sitting and it actually like radiated into my upper tights? lol strange feeling but it wasn't painful so not really getting excited about anything lol


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mii: it's all so exciting!! But labor watching is tiring me out!! Every twinge I get I think is that it. I know they say you will no when your in labor but what if it's different!? I'm scared I'm going to cough and she just comes out haha!!! I literally am scared of coughing and sneezing ATM lmao xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

sarahsexy57 said:


> Mii: it's all so exciting!! But labor watching is tiring me out!! Every twinge I get I think is that it. I know they say you will no when your in labor but what if it's different!? I'm scared I'm going to cough and she just comes out haha!!! I literally am scared of coughing and sneezing ATM lmao xxx

Everyone is different. I am 4cm dilated and just in general pain not contractions. So not everyone knows. My first 2 babies we less than 2 hours so it's scary to already be 4 and not know it. By the time the contractions hit it's too late for pain relief lol.


----------



## Mii

[email protected] Lol I understand what you mean! with my first I went and had a stress test done and they I was having contractions and didn't even realize it lol (that was 40 weeks and at 41 weeks they broke my water) so as soon as I started having regular contractions they were REALLY painful and back to back (I had zero breaks in between each contraction) so like this time.. do I wait until they get THAT painful again or just wait until they are regular and kinda painful? lmfao I just dont know


----------



## Lady_Bee

It's confirmed... My baby just flipped to breech :(

At.almost 38 weeks!!! I can't believe it! :/


----------



## sarahsexy57

So considering my midwife didn't check me and she could only feel the shoulders I could actually be dilated and not no!! I'm scared to go to the toilet now thinking I need to poop but really I just need to push baby out LOL!!! Our bodies are so strange!!! Amazing but strange!! Xx


----------



## TCK_Runner

Eltjuh said:


> I'm in a lot of pain today! And I wish it was cause baby had been born but NO!!
> Somehow I managed to get a graze or cut/scratch or something on one side of my inner labia and it KILLS to pee!!! I don't remember it hurting this much after giving birth to my son when I had a 2nd degree tear and some grazes....
> I'd be alright with it if it was cause I had my baby, but I don't know where I got it from and it really hurts!!! :cry:

Something similar for me as well, but I read it might be mild thrush? I only have it after too much wiping or what not then it goes away... Probably related to the fact that the whole area is engorged for me right now and feels...puffy?


----------



## auntiesarah25

Well Rachel is here! I was very lucky. I was induced at 5 am and started pushing just after noon and she was born at 1:16!!! I asked for pain meds and they told me to push instead. Glad I didn't have time for the pain meds cause I wanted to go drug free. I'm exhausted and blissed out. 

Good luck ladies! I will keep checking in on everyone!!


----------



## Blue12

Wow congrats. That is so exciting!!!!! It's a quick recovery with no meds too.


----------



## Mii

congrats AuntieSarah!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting4damon

Brandy--Thats an exciting cervical check for freaking sure! I'm sure you are excited that you could meet your girlies at any time! I myself am a fraternal twin (with a twin sister). We were born at 28 weeks weighing only 2 lbs! I am so happy for your girls that you have carried them so long! <3 Twins are wonderful--I am so blessed to have my twin sister; she has always been my best friend; I know your little lades will be bonded for sure :)
Good luck with the labor watching!

AFM, my repeat c section is scheduled for noon tomorrow. Scary as hell, but I am trying as hard as I can to focus on seeing my little lady #2. I am eager to see if she has hair, and how much she will weigh. Hope she is a healthy little sugar. <3


----------



## shiseru

Congrats to new babies!

Lady_Bee, oh no will you be attempting an ECV? Go down on all fours on the floor with butt in the air three or four times a day, hopefully your baby turns for you on your next appt with the doctor!


----------



## LaDY

Auntiesarah....congratulations!! 

Waitingfordamon...goodluck!! Will keep an eye out for a update! xx


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Sarah!! :baby:

Good luck waiting4damon! :hugs:

AFM - Got up crazy early (for me!) today because my hip was so sore (not even the one I spend the night sleeping on - can't roll over because of rib pain) & it even hurts my lower back sitting on the couch without support. Took a new bump pic last night & even though I see the bump every time I look down seeing it in a picture makes me realise how huge it is - little wonder I'm so sore! Hopefully this guy decides to arrive soon - this weekend would be great!


----------



## Eltjuh

TCK_Runner said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a lot of pain today! And I wish it was cause baby had been born but NO!!
> Somehow I managed to get a graze or cut/scratch or something on one side of my inner labia and it KILLS to pee!!! I don't remember it hurting this much after giving birth to my son when I had a 2nd degree tear and some grazes....
> I'd be alright with it if it was cause I had my baby, but I don't know where I got it from and it really hurts!!! :cry:
> 
> Something similar for me as well, but I read it might be mild thrush? I only have it after too much wiping or what not then it goes away... Probably related to the fact that the whole area is engorged for me right now and feels...puffy?Click to expand...

Nah mine is definitely not thrush! It's kinda red but I can't see a cut or anything! Peeing seems to be a little better at the moment, it's afterwards when I've dabbed it dry and it touches the other side again that it hurts!! Just glad it doesn't really hurt to pee anymore!! 
Hopefully you'll feel better down there soon!! :flower:

It's my due date today!! Doubt there will be a baby anytime soon though! No signs whatsoever!!


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies and good luck for all those scheduled for c sections etc! Its lovely to hear about all these spring babies! 

AFM still a whole lot of nothing, nil, nada! Not a BH or contraction in sight. Come on baby.......!!! Getting bored, fed up and impatient now!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Ooohhhh lots of exciting news! 

I'm on my phone so can't see everyone's names, but I'm sure you'll know who i mean. 

Congratulations on Rachel's arrival. Sounds like a super smooth induction! Hope you are both doing great! 

Good luck for the repeat c-section, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Brandy - wow, that's amazing dilation. At least you know you are on your way now. 

Afm - thanks to those who commented. 

I know (when I'm being logical) that there's obviously a reason for no induction just yet, I just feel the rug was pulled out from under me yesterday. I wish i had never been told induction at 38 weeks was fine as I had been counting down the days and now had to push it back in my head. 

Although I'm now doing lots of walking. I'd been avoiding it because for child are reasons the induction would have been much better, but now I just want to get on with life. 

Feel much better after just 15-20 minutes of walking, the endorphins really do make me feel better. 

Lots of pains down below, but no loss of mucus plug.

Funny thing is, I don't know what a contraction feels like, as I had the epidural before contractions last time. So can't tell if it's just aches and pains or something more. 

They aren't that regular or long yet, so still a long way to go


----------



## AC1987

congrats auntiesarah!! :D


----------



## Moolia

Ganton said:


> I had my 40 week appointment this afternoon and the midwife offered to me a sweep. It hurt like ****, but apparently I was already stretching to 4cm.....and then my waters went. She sen me straight to hospital to get checked, contractions kicked in about 2 hours later, and 4 hours after that my not so little boy (9lb9oz) was born

Wow! Great birth story - congratulations! :)


----------



## Moolia

Hi ladies, I haven't really posted in this thread before but thought I'd join in if that's ok as I'm 39+4 today! 
Congratulations to all those who have had their babies. 

I'm hoping I don't go too much longer because I am so uncomfortable. I have SPD and it's got so much worse over last 2 days and I've had lots of pressure down below, wriggling from baby and lightning crotch so I think baby might be engaging even more (she was 2/5 engaged 3 days ago). I'm a bit worried about labour with SPD as I didn't have it last time. Am hoping that a waterbirth will help with the pain though. 

How are other ladies doing today? :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

I'm 39+4 too, my boys had been born by now, so I'm getting a wee BT impatient! I don't want to but can't help it as I was so sure she would be here by now! Been having BH since 16weeks, fairly strong and even some regular ones in the evening, but no sign yet of an actual contraction :/
Surfing boards to see who's going through the same waiting game! So hello!


----------



## sarahsexy57

To all those mummy's who have been through labor before, what does a real contraction feel like? Xxx


----------



## Moolia

sarahsexy57 said:


> To all those mummy's who have been through labor before, what does a real contraction feel like? Xxx

I think it's different for all women but it's similar to a painful BH. For me it started as low down period pain and lower back ache and a feeling like I wanted to empty my bowels! Kept going to the loo everytime I had a contraction but didn't actually go! Then they just got more and more painful...


----------



## Helzy

Lovely to see lots of mommies having healthy babies in here! :flower: Good luck to all those having their little ones soon!

As for moi.. Nothing. I had a dream a few nights ago that he would be born at 37+1, but somehow I don't think that's happening. Last night I dreamt that I lost my plug and that he was born very quickly.. except he was a she! Haha. Oh dear. I'll be glad when he gets here, I'm getting very impatient to meet him now. Very achey and out of breath today, but no signs. Oh well. Cook a little longer, but don't forget about me and daddy, Spud - we want to hold you!


----------



## Moolia

Mark&Annie said:


> I'm 39+4 too, my boys had been born by now, so I'm getting a wee BT impatient! I don't want to but can't help it as I was so sure she would be here by now! Been having BH since 16weeks, fairly strong and even some regular ones in the evening, but no sign yet of an actual contraction :/
> Surfing boards to see who's going through the same waiting game! So hello!

Well my DS was late so I'm used to waiting! ;) I've also been having BH since about 16 weeks and have had a few evenings with pretty regular ones and ones that feel more like the real thing too. Had 3 'false' labours with my son so I don't get excited when I feel them! I'm just hoping that it will be obvious when it's the real deal. Came on pretty fast and unmistakable last time. 
How are you feeling about the thought of labour? :wacko:


----------



## sarahsexy57

Moolia said:


> sarahsexy57 said:
> 
> 
> To all those mummy's who have been through labor before, what does a real contraction feel like? Xxx
> 
> I think it's different for all women but it's similar to a painful BH. For me it started as low down period pain and lower back ache and a feeling like I wanted to empty my bowels! Kept going to the loo everytime I had a contraction but didn't actually go! Then they just got more and more painful...Click to expand...

I've been getting those period type cramps for just over a week and they've been going round to my back and down my legs with lots of tIghtening. I'm just so scared I'm not going to know lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

sarahsexy57 said:


> To all those mummy's who have been through labor before, what does a real contraction feel like? Xxx

With my first it felt like a period like cramp in my lower back... hard to explain.
Kinda like you have a belt around your waist/lower back that gets tighter and tighter and then lets go for a bit.... You'll know when you're in labour!! :winkwink:

I've had a few of these cramps this pregnancy, had some yesterday that came quick and close together but it turned out to just be gas, cause I farted and then they stopped :dohh:


----------



## Moolia

sarahsexy57 said:


> Moolia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahsexy57 said:
> 
> 
> To all those mummy's who have been through labor before, what does a real contraction feel like? Xxx
> 
> I think it's different for all women but it's similar to a painful BH. For me it started as low down period pain and lower back ache and a feeling like I wanted to empty my bowels! Kept going to the loo everytime I had a contraction but didn't actually go! Then they just got more and more painful...Click to expand...
> 
> I've been getting those period type cramps for just over a week and they've been going round to my back and down my legs with lots of tIghtening. I'm just so scared I'm not going to know lol xClick to expand...

I've been having them too and I had them last time! You can actually be in early labour for weeks :( 
Hmmm, laying on sofa and having funny little pains and feeling like I want to poo (sorry tmi!), kind of like you do with a dodgy tummy...sure it's nothing! ;)


----------



## Mark&Annie

Moolia said:


> Mark&Annie said:
> 
> 
> I'm 39+4 too, my boys had been born by now, so I'm getting a wee BT impatient! I don't want to but can't help it as I was so sure she would be here by now! Been having BH since 16weeks, fairly strong and even some regular ones in the evening, but no sign yet of an actual contraction :/
> Surfing boards to see who's going through the same waiting game! So hello!
> 
> Well my DS was late so I'm used to waiting! ;) I've also been having BH since about 16 weeks and have had a few evenings with pretty regular ones and ones that feel more like the real thing too. Had 3 'false' labours with my son so I don't get excited when I feel them! I'm just hoping that it will be obvious when it's the real deal. Came on pretty fast and unmistakable last time.
> How are you feeling about the thought of labour? :wacko:Click to expand...

Excited! I'm home birthing and have everything ready, I'm looking forward to all of it :) Just hoping it goes as smoothly as my first two and I can do it my way all the way. 

As for how my contractions felt, it built up from regular dull aches like period cramp, to stronger feelings of pressure, more rhythmical and predictable. I learnt to welcome them last time, knowing very time my uterus contracted it was bringing my baby closer to me :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Moolia said:


> sarahsexy57 said:
> 
> 
> To all those mummy's who have been through labor before, what does a real contraction feel like? Xxx
> 
> I think it's different for all women but it's similar to a painful BH. For me it started as low down period pain and lower back ache and a feeling like I wanted to empty my bowels! Kept going to the loo everytime I had a contraction but didn't actually go! Then they just got more and more painful...Click to expand...

Yeah, that is also what scares me - I get a lot of BH some days these days, and I also have a lot of days where I feel like I need to poop but can't always go... I just figure it's still constipation, but I'm trying not to strain too much 'cause I'm afraid what if it's something else? Anyways I don't have any other signs though...


----------



## ~Brandy~

With my first and second the top of my bump would tighten all the way down to my cervix. I would feel the tugging on my back too the stronger they got. Horrid cramp right after the muscles would tighten that ran rundown the middle of my abdomen.


----------



## Paperhearts

Wow!!! So many babies born since I've checked. Congrats ladies!

I hope everyone being induced or having their LO's now have great, healthy births!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Thank you to everyone who has replied in regards to whAt contractions feel like. I really hope I will know. Everyone says you will know when your in labor but I'm seriously worrying now lol! I don't want to leave my house in case my waters break. Xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

it might take a little while for you to know for sure that they are contractions, but if they're real contractions they'll get stronger, longer and closer together... and they'll get regular aswell (if they start of irregular).


----------



## Mii

I feel completely exhausted today and Im not sure why as I slept for almost 10hrs! :wacko: I just feel completely, blah today. Losing less and less of my plug :nope: ugh lol


----------



## AC1987

When I was in labour last time I didn't know, as I had no pain with my contractions :haha:

My appt was today, I didn't gain any weight :nope: they want to do a growth scan next week but I don't know how necessary that is.. I mean supposedly the baby is growing ok. The midwife I saw was the one who delivered my DD :happydance: and she remembered me! haha and said my labour was very odd bahaha I guess because I didn't find it painful so I was acting normal as ever. 
So we discussed labour stuff and then I totally forgot to ask about my iron levels :dohh: but I assume since I didn't get a call then everything was ok.
Maybe I will make it my goal to get myself in labour before my next appt :winkwink:


----------



## Moolia

AC1987 said:


> When I was in labour last time I didn't know, as I had no pain with my contractions :haha:
> 
> My appt was today, I didn't gain any weight :nope: they want to do a growth scan next week but I don't know how necessary that is.. I mean supposedly the baby is growing ok. The midwife I saw was the one who delivered my DD :happydance: and she remembered me! haha and said my labour was very odd bahaha I guess because I didn't find it painful so I was acting normal as ever.
> So we discussed labour stuff and then I totally forgot to ask about my iron levels :dohh: but I assume since I didn't get a call then everything was ok.
> Maybe I will make it my goal to get myself in labour before my next appt :winkwink:

I am sooooo jealous that you didn't feel any pain with your contractions! So not fair! Ha ha!


----------



## TCK_Runner

AC1987 said:


> When I was in labour last time I didn't know, as I had no pain with my contractions :haha:
> 
> My appt was today, I didn't gain any weight :nope: they want to do a growth scan next week but I don't know how necessary that is.. I mean supposedly the baby is growing ok. The midwife I saw was the one who delivered my DD :happydance: and she remembered me! haha and said my labour was very odd bahaha I guess because I didn't find it painful so I was acting normal as ever.
> So we discussed labour stuff and then I totally forgot to ask about my iron levels :dohh: but I assume since I didn't get a call then everything was ok.
> Maybe I will make it my goal to get myself in labour before my next appt :winkwink:

Which reminds me, my iron levels were awesome at the doctor yesterday and I haven't changed my diet... the doctor thinks it might be because the baby is more or less done growing her iron stores and now my body is keeping the iron in??? I dunno, seems plausible...

Also, I am scared of the same thing happening to me in labor, I want to be able to feel something (I will probably regret that sentence soon enough ha ha!!!). I can't believe the baby is so low and still I just feel... a bit of pressure and dull back ache, but not as bad as I have after any of the marathons or long distance trail races I've done! :haha: I walked to the cafe and back today (about 2-2.5 miles total) and did a half hour of prenatal yoga this morning... then ate breakfast, read something, and promptly fell asleep for an hour and a half nap! :sleep: Even though I slept all through last night aside from getting up to pee a few times...

Had a few BH today and yesterday that took my breath away... but like Mii the strangest is just the pure exhaustion! No other signs.


----------



## sharan

Wow ladies so many babies born in the last few days and also coming very imminently. Good luck to all those who are currently in early labour, due to be induced or have caesareans coming up.

AFM I've been home a day now. My son wasn't passing urine after his first wet nappy so the hospital wouldn't discharge us until he passed urine again. After 36 hours he pee'd like trooper all over himself whilst I was cleaning a poo filled nappy. And he has pooing and peeing well ever since.


----------



## StarlitHome

Oh my back. My BACK. It is so sore. 

Come on Zion baby, if you came tonight your timing would be _perfect_...


----------



## LaDY

Glad LO is ok Sharon :) 

Starlit...I sympathise with the back pain...I have a constant water bottle attached to my back! xx


----------



## Mii

I think I am going to bring up the fact that I have to keep wearing pantie liners because I (tmi sorry lol) am constantly damp down there. Im assuming its just increased discharge but Id rather know for sure, you know? I am assuming its just discharge because I never get that "gush" feeling but then again some people leak and dont realize it.


----------



## sarahsexy57

I'm the same Hun, I don't know if I'm leaking waters or just general discharge but there has been a lot recently. Maybe/hopefully it's a good sign xx


----------



## Mii

Im hoping its a good sign too! lol Are you going to bring it up at your next appointment Sarah? Im kinda hoping that when I go out tomorrow (walking around the mall to hopefully start something lmfao) that my waters just go :haha: it'd be a little embarrassing but hey, at least Id know things would be on there way lmfao


----------



## sarahsexy57

Yes, if I make it to then Hun, it's not till Thursday. I'm going walking with the dogs as well tomorrow after my parents have been so I'm looking forward to that. I just keep thinking now every day that goes means we are getting closer to seeing our baby's :) xxx


----------



## Mii

That's how I've been thinking too lol I mean, not matter what in around 2 weeks I will be meeting my little man! (but I do want it to be sooner rather then later with how uncomfortable I am ) :haha: 
Hopefully you have a successful walk tomorrow and it gets things going! Looks like things could go anytime for you! :flower:


----------



## Mii

I hate early labor ugh lol or false labor or whatever you want to call it. When I am up doing stuff my contractions get pretty strong and closer together but as soon as I sit down and relax they get less painful and farther apart. Argh lol


----------



## AC1987

eww I have so much discharge too, the one time I forget to wear a pantyliner and I can feel my underpants being wet with nastiness :haha: tmi sorry! But its so annoying!! 

So I guess I will officially start labour watching on monday but so far I haven't really had any "signs" i KNOW I will be comparing it to last labour and pregnancy.... I can't help it :shrug:


----------



## xZoeyx

AC, I have found exactly the same problem over the last month or 2, it's such a horribly uncomfortable feeling, I don't wear appropriate under wear for panty liners but these past few weeks I have been tempte to go and buy tampax! Cos as soon as it hits your underwear, it makes it smell and I'm so conscious of it! 

What us women go through, whether pregnant or not really should mean we are the stronger sex and not the men!


----------



## ClaireJ23

For those of us worried about going 'overdue'. This article is worth a read about the 'myths of being overdue'. 

https://hippieswithbabies.com/megans-labor-story-part-i-i-was-42-weeks-pregnant/

Plus, for those who have no signs of labour whatsoever it would be interesting to hear from second (or more) timers who went into labour with no warning at all.

For example, I had no signs at all last pregnancy, reached my due date, felt absolutely fine, got dressed and ready to go out and suddenly my waters broke and contractions started from nowhere! I had lost the mucus plug at 37 weeks, had the usual discharge etc. but on that week, nada, nothing special happened at all to make me think that baby was on her way.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm 1 day overdue now and not feeling like anything is gonna happen anytime soon - at all!!! 
My son wasn't born until 41+6 so I'm not expecting anything to happen for the next week at least! (hoping, but not expecting) 

Counting down till 42 weeks, 13 days to go!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Also still no signs here, not even the mucus plug or anything different from previous weeks. I did dream the other night that I had a bloody show, but also have not had that yet either! My 40 week appointment will be Thursday if I don't go before then, and my doctor said that after that I will have to come in every other day for a CTG to make sure baby is OK.


----------



## Snufflepop

I am still in the no sign of anything club. No loss of plug, no BH no nothing. Really overdid it yesterday walking loads and cleaning the whole house in the hope it might start something.....but no. At least my house super is clean though! 

I think at this rate when something does happen I will freak out and not know what to do. Like I know its going to happen soon but it just seems unreal that this time next month my girl will be in my arms!


----------



## loulabump

Hehe snufflepop thats what im on with now. Ive been so miserable with a bad cold last 4 days and housework has really suffered because of it. Oh has finished decorating the bathroom while ive been ill and now im feeling a bit less dead on my feet im organising and cleaning the whole house top to bottom then planning on bouncing on my gym ball some and maybe jumping my oh when we go to bed depends how im feeling lol. Getting a few aches here and there but could be gas pains im not sure.. definitely no tightening or contractions no plug loss.. nothing. Not gonna pretend im not disappointed cos my boy was born by now. But oh well!


----------



## Blue12

With my first I had no signs of anything comig. Went to bed one night with little contractions (wasn't sure if they were even contractions). Woke up 5 am to intense pain. Dd was born at 6:30am. As soon as I arrived at hospital they heckled me and I was 3cm. They told me to use the washroom and right then I lost my whole plug and waters broke. Everything happened all at that moment and nothing leading up to that day.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Been up since half 5 this morning, I've had quite a lot of pressure considering baby is fully engaged I wouldn't have thought I would feel her trying to get out now until she was actually coming!! I'm going to try walking today and see how I get on with that. I've been bouncing on my ball to try and encourage things but still nothing just a lot of painful pressure and tightening xxx


----------



## AC1987

Woke up with a headache, shoulder aching, odd feeling as if one leg has recently done the splits :haha: 
I feel awful. But mood wise I feel pretty awesome.. such a contrast of feelings :haha:


So weird that the end is near for us all and we'll be holding our babies in no time :thumbup:


----------



## young-mummy

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their baby's :) 
I couldn't sleep at all last night, woke this am and had a "clear out" been for a walk and also now lost bloody show! Have been nesting so much for the last two days! Bleached the whole of my mums house and getting little tightenings. Really hope it's the start :) c


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm just so so tired today, almost fainted while in Tesco earlier after having a panic that I didn't have any socks for baby! :dohh: Otherwise nothing else happening but now I've passed the 37 week mark I might try the raspberry leaf and evening primrose oil.


----------



## Mii

I think im going to get some evening primrose oil tablets too to insert vaginally. Ive pretty much stopped losing my plug ; ( I had a few good contractions last night but they obviously lead to nothing lol spending the day out with my aunt n son shopping. Hopefully it starts up something


----------



## Moolia

Hey ladies,
I had a few false labour episodes with my son but no signs whatsoever in the couple of days before labour. Just woke up about 3am and contractions felt like I needed to poo and about an hour later had my boody show and then waters broke and contractions came hard and fast then! 

Yesterday I spent all day feeling like I had a dodgy tummy but couldn't go to the toilet at all, niggly lower back pain and period type dull ache. The kind of feeling where you would normally keep going to check if your period had started! Also had loads of BH. 
Today I felt ok although quite nauseous and had 3 bowel movements! The last of which was diarrhoea (sorry tmi!!) For the last hour or so the backache and period type feeling from yesterday are back! So I'm guessing this is prelabour but who knows how long it will last!!
:shrug:
Has anyone else had these 'signs'?


----------



## Helzy

My MW told me the other day that they don't let ladies go over any further than 41+5. Anybody else been told anything like this? Two days might not seem like much, but I'm quite glad that I won't have to wait until the full 42 weeks is up. 

Had quite a lot of mucousy discharge this morning, lovelyyyy. Other than that, nothing exciting to report! Spud's still dancing away and making me feel as though my hips are going to explode. That's about it!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Been for a lovely long walk today with the dogs, now I'm in absolute agony, my back hurts all the way down my legs and my front (period type) also had more of a 'clear out' tummy has been feeling a bit upset today. I've just finished doing the dinner and will take a bath after to see if it eases the pain x


----------



## jess1983

Hey ladies, I thought I would come on here to rant lol I have read all of the posts and some of the sign you guys have are so promising its awesome. I on the other hand just have the regular braxton hicks and back pain but no real symptoms to spot. I can't wait to meet the baby and want to have him/her (team yellow) asap my husband and daughter are flying out to california on the 20thforher national cheer competition and I want some time t heal before they leave :( uugghh sorry just had to get that out lol


----------



## Moolia

sarahsexy57 said:


> Been for a lovely long walk today with the dogs, now I'm in absolute agony, my back hurts all the way down my legs and my front (period type) also had more of a 'clear out' tummy has been feeling a bit upset today. I've just finished doing the dinner and will take a bath after to see if it eases the pain x

Did you see my post above? Sounds as though we are feeling the same! I'm 39+5 so maybe common for around this time? :flower:


----------



## StarlitHome

Even after taking the stairs and running around after my toddler last night, I had NO CONTRACTIONS AT ALL :dohh:
This morning, I've had a BH or two but nothing major. My momma arrives tonight so here's hoping Little Z makes his Grand Entrance very very soon!!!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Moolia said:


> Hey ladies,
> I had a few false labour episodes with my son but no signs whatsoever in the couple of days before labour. Just woke up about 3am and contractions felt like I needed to poo and about an hour later had my boody show and then waters broke and contractions came hard and fast then!
> 
> Yesterday I spent all day feeling like I had a dodgy tummy but couldn't go to the toilet at all, niggly lower back pain and period type dull ache. The kind of feeling where you would normally keep going to check if your period had started! Also had loads of BH.
> Today I felt ok although quite nauseous and had 3 bowel movements! The last of which was diarrhoea (sorry tmi!!) For the last hour or so the backache and period type feeling from yesterday are back! So I'm guessing this is prelabour but who knows how long it will last!!
> :shrug:
> Has anyone else had these 'signs'?

Yeah it sounds the same. I hope it's a positive sign!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Helzy said:


> My MW told me the other day that they don't let ladies go over any further than 41+5. Anybody else been told anything like this? Two days might not seem like much, but I'm quite glad that I won't have to wait until the full 42 weeks is up.
> 
> Had quite a lot of mucousy discharge this morning, lovelyyyy. Other than that, nothing exciting to report! Spud's still dancing away and making me feel as though my hips are going to explode. That's about it!

When I was pregnant with my son I had an induction booked for 41+5 (in the evening) cause it can take a bit longer with first time mums to get started when getting induced..... Didn't end up needing it, as I was already in labour, though didn't have my son until 41+6
Don't know if you're a first time mum, but that might be the reason for getting an induction at 41+5. 

I'm getting a date for induction on thursday if he hasn't made an appearance yet so I guess I'll find out then whether they're going for 41+5 again....


----------



## Eltjuh

No signs yet here...... 
Been feeling like I need to pee all the time though, even if I've just been!! So hopefully that means baby is getting (even) lower - he was 3/5th engaged on thursday!


----------



## LaDY

Does anyone know If there is a limit to how much raspberry leaf you should have? Im 39 weeks next Tuesday and thought I better get my bum into gear :lol:...I so want my VBAC! X


----------



## yomo

Good luck to all you yummy mummies, I'm at 40+5 and I'm soooo ready for :baby::baby: was induced with dd looks like I'm going same way :dohh:


----------



## Lady_Bee

LaDY said:


> Does anyone know If there is a limit to how much raspberry leaf you should have? Im 39 weeks next Tuesday and thought I better get my bum into gear :lol:...I so want my VBAC! X

I'm not sure... I always heard it was risky if you had a previous section as there is possibly a risk of uterine rupture... But I don't know how much truth there is to that. Maybe ask your midwife/doctor? I wouldn't want to give you bad advice! I personally am not comfortable with drinking more than 3 cups a day. But that's me!


----------



## TCK_Runner

My midwife also said three cups per day.


----------



## karry1412

Welcome Moolia! Sounds like things are moving well for you!

Mii - I'm the same! I can't believe how much I slept today & still feel like if I were to go to bed now I'd sleep fine! :sleep:

Helzy - My hospital is the same - They'll only let me go 7-10 days over. 

Eltjuh - I've been needing to pee a lot more & my hips have been much more sore (especially in bed) but hadn't thought it's because LO is getting lower - that's exciting (& makes it slightly more bearable!)

AFM - Just really what I've said above. Very stiff & sore around my hips/lower back & ligament pain. Been extremely tired today but don't think this guy is going anywhere soon :coffee:

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Mii

Other then giving me extremely horrid pelvic pain and swollen feet the trip to the mall today was a bust. Looks like dtd and bouncing on my birthing ball are the only things I can do to try n coax baby out lol cause I am not putting myself through another shopping trip. 
Stopping to get some more tums and primrose oil. Hopefully the tablets do something! Which do u think is more effective. Digesting them orally or inserting them vaginally?


----------



## Moolia

Mii said:


> Other then giving me extremely horrid pelvic pain and swollen feet the trip to the mall today was a bust. Looks like dtd and bouncing on my birthing ball are the only things I can do to try n coax baby out lol cause I am not putting myself through another shopping trip.
> Stopping to get some more tums and primrose oil. Hopefully the tablets do something! Which do u think is more effective. Digesting them orally or inserting them vaginally?

I remember reading somewhere (poss baby centre app?) that it is absorbed better through the stomach but I don't know if that's a fact. I have only ever used it orally myself


----------



## LaDY

Thanks ladybee and tck runner, iv heard from other people that there was a limit. One friend told me that she drank it so much that they thought it made her waters leak early! X


----------



## auntiesarah25

Just wanted to share a photo of Rachel with you ladies. 


I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous pic and lots of hair!!!


----------



## HockeyWife86

So envious of ladies with symptoms! Woke up two nights ago with a little period pain and backache that went away with a heat pack to my spine. Nothing else! argh


----------



## TCK_Runner

auntiesarah25 said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of Rachel with you ladies.
> View attachment 741925
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well!


Awwwwww! She's so cute auntiesarah :hugs:


----------



## sarahsexy57

Auntiesarah she's adorable!!!!


----------



## AC1987

such a cutie!


Oh gosh... only 1 day til full term :haha:


----------



## Snufflepop

Auntie Sarah congrats, what a cutie pie! 

AC eeek I know! 37 weeks tomorrow! Hope that means things start happening for us both! The weather where I am is so lovely that I can't wait to be putting LO in the pushchair and taking her out for walks in the spring sunshine! Not feeling exhausted just walking down the driveway!


----------



## LaDY

Aww congrats auntiesarah, she is beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## sarahsexy57

After my long walk yesterday I had such a good nights sleep, probably the best I've had in a long time! Apart from needing the toilet every couple of hours. I'm not going to complain though!! These past few days I've felt like I've had so much energy but not known what to do with it! Still a lot of yucky discharge stuff (sorry TMI) so I'm still wearing a panty liner for that. Also had more of a clear out yesterday. I so hope the end is near as I'm so flipping uncomfortable it's unreal!! If nothing happens by Thursday then the mw will offer a sweep. I don't know whether to go for it or not. What do you guys think? Will it work?!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just went for a 3 mile roundtrip walk with hubby and my son..... hopefully that'll get things going! :haha: 
Getting something slightly resembling contractions at the moment, but they're very mild and might just be braxton hicks as I've only just sat down!

But if nothing starts I give up! haha

The in-laws are coming over later so I asked my son earlier: who's coming over today??? And he said: baby tomorrow!! And then I said: but who's coming over today?? And he said: baby brother!! -- Hopefully he's psychic :winkwink:


----------



## Moolia

sarahsexy57 said:


> After my long walk yesterday I had such a good nights sleep, probably the best I've had in a long time! Apart from needing the toilet every couple of hours. I'm not going to complain though!! These past few days I've felt like I've had so much energy but not known what to do with it! Still a lot of yucky discharge stuff (sorry TMI) so I'm still wearing a panty liner for that. Also had more of a clear out yesterday. I so hope the end is near as I'm so flipping uncomfortable it's unreal!! If nothing happens by Thursday then the mw will offer a sweep. I don't know whether to go for it or not. What do you guys think? Will it work?!

It might do, it might not. It depends how 'ripe' your cervix is. You could ask her to check you first and then she can tell you how favourable your cervix is and you can decide whether to have it then :flower:


----------



## xZoeyx

QUESTIONS! Lol

1) are the PG Tips Green Tea Raspberry Flavour the same as Raspberry Leaf Tea? I looked everywhere in Tescos and can't see any raspberry leaf tea! This was closest too it!

2) is there anyone on here who gave birth before 40 weeks with their first? 

3) what benefits does bouncing on a ball actually have?

Hope someone can helpx


----------



## loulabump

Zoey im not sure if that tea is the same but when I was looking to buy it they sold it in holland and Barrett. I went into labour naturally with my first at 37+5 after an hour of bouncing on gym ball and nothing else to try and start things off. No such luck with this little monkey!


----------



## TCK_Runner

I live in Germany and could only find the actual loose leaves at the pharmacy.


----------



## LaDY

Well done to all of you ladies who are doing tonnes of walking...I have tried and I honestly can't...my back starts hurting, I start getting cramps...I start to waddle...hips hurt! Its horrendous! I wonder if this just means im seriously unfit :confused: xx


----------



## TCK_Runner

LaDY said:


> Well done to all of you ladies who are doing tonnes of walking...I have tried and I honestly can't...my back starts hurting, I start getting cramps...I start to waddle...hips hurt! Its horrendous! I wonder if this just means im seriously unfit :confused: xx

I only walk to the cafe and home - it's a bit over a mile each way, but that's how frequently I need to use the toilet, I can't do 3 miles unless I pee in a bush!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Also waiting impatiently here!
4 mile walk yesterday round Cragside gardens, including getting lost in the labyrinth! Allotmenting and farm visit today, a million BH, they are just part of my life now, I don't get excited any more :/ But nothing!!! I wouldn't be so I patient but the boys were out by now! 40 week MW app tomorrow, never made one of those before!


----------



## Kaedin

Ive been getting loads of pains very low down in my bump! Making it very hard to sit down or stand still. Need to keep moving about as feel so sore and uncomfy. They don't come regularly and don't seem to get any worse in pain. (2 nights in a row now ive had them.)

Going for a nice warm bath later tonight, hopefully helps ease the pains


----------



## StarlitHome

Started contracting around 5am today, it's quarter to 8 now and I'm putting them about 20 minutes apart. Can talk and walk through them but my goodness I'm glad my mom is here now!!! 
Come on Baby, 38 weeks and 5 days with a March 9th birthday sounds good to Mama!!


----------



## LaDY

How exciting starlit!...keep us updated!! xx


----------



## LaDY

TCK_Runner said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Well done to all of you ladies who are doing tonnes of walking...I have tried and I honestly can't...my back starts hurting, I start getting cramps...I start to waddle...hips hurt! Its horrendous! I wonder if this just means im seriously unfit :confused: xx
> 
> I only walk to the cafe and home - it's a bit over a mile each way, but that's how frequently I need to use the toilet, I can't do 3 miles unless I pee in a bush!!!!Click to expand...

:lol: Joys of pregnancy hey x


----------



## patch2006uk

xZoeyx said:


> QUESTIONS! Lol
> 
> 1) are the PG Tips Green Tea Raspberry Flavour the same as Raspberry Leaf Tea? I looked everywhere in Tescos and can't see any raspberry leaf tea! This was closest too it!
> 
> 2) is there anyone on here who gave birth before 40 weeks with their first?
> 
> 3) what benefits does bouncing on a ball actually have?
> 
> Hope someone can helpx

I'll try and answer...

1) These are the ones stocked at my local tesco https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267687856. Raspberry flavoured tea isn't the right stuff, got to be raspberry leaf (made from the leaf of the plant, not the berry). Holland and barrett do them too, and most bigger supermarkets. 

2) I believe the average first pregnancy goes to 40+8 (and I think I remember average second goes to 40+4, but I'm not so sure on that one) I'm not sure I really count, given we now know I don't labour right, but I have always gone to 42+ in the past.

3) Balls are fab for relaxing your pelvis, ensuring LO is head down and in a good position and generally being more comfortable than a chair! You shouldn't bounce on them, though - it's not good for your pelvic floor. Hip circles, rocking and swaying type movements are more what you're after :thumbup:


----------



## patch2006uk

I'm going in to be induced tomorrow! So nervous, both of the induction itself and after what happened last time. I'll be glad to get pregnancy over with and finally have a baby. Feels like it's been a very long time coming! We go in at 8am, so hoping that it'll be born some time tomorrow or early Tuesday. Am also nervous of leaving my son for so long, but I know he'll be in good hands with my parents. Just hate not knowing how long I'm going to be in for - might be home first thing Tuesday, might end up with a c-section after a long induction and be in until Thursday, or even Friday.

I don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight...


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck patch!


----------



## Bunnikins

Good luck Patch, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Mii

have my 38 week appointment tomorrow. hoping to be more then 1cm and hoping baby has dropped so we can do a sweep. My normal OB is on vacation though so Im not sure who will be in. Hoping it all goes well.


----------



## LaDY

Good luck patch...look forward to hearing the good news!! xx


----------



## patch2006uk

Thanks all :) I can't help being nervous, but just have to trust that things will be ok, and if they're not then we're in the right place for them to deal with it quickly. Hopefully will be able to update with good news, and in the not too distant future!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck Patch x


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck Patch, will be thinking of you x
I thought that the baby was meant to drop at around this time but today this little one has been pushing right up under my diaphragm and it's really flipping uncomfortable :-(


----------



## Mii

Good luck patch :dance: and I think im in the same boat pinklizzy. I think baby is still pretty high but ive had some cramping with no tightening n a lot of vaginal/pelvic pain so im really hoping baby has dropped! Lol


----------



## cat_reversing

patch2006uk said:


> Thanks all :) I can't help being nervous, but just have to trust that things will be ok, and if they're not then we're in the right place for them to deal with it quickly. Hopefully will be able to update with good news, and in the not too distant future!

Hey patch, I've been keeping an eye out for you and just wanted to say I hope all goes well with your induction and I look forward to seeing you and your los back on here soon. take care.


----------



## Moolia

Good luck with the induction Patch! :flower:

I'm due tomorrow and honestly have resigned myself to being overdue again now. Must just be one of those ladies who have longer pregnancies. Feeling a bit fed up about the thought that it could still be another 2 whole weeks though!! :(


----------



## AC1987

any news starlit? :)


Aww best of luck Patch!! :)

AFM... my next midwife appt is this coming friday.


----------



## Paperhearts

Zoey: I had my first at 36 weeks. I think it just really depends on the person/baby.


----------



## shiseru

Good luck Patch!

I had my appointment 2 days ago. Baby heads down and lying really down, it's no wonder I waddle like a duck when i walk and feel so much pressure at my pelvic area, and getting up at night to pee a few times. 

However, neither me or baby has gained weight over the 1 week, is that normal? baby at 37 weeks weighing only 2.68kg (5.9 pounds) and head circumferences is 32cm. 

Ooh little bub can come anytime this week, mummy is ready! :haha:


----------



## Snufflepop

Goodluck Patch and Starlit; will be checking for updates! 

Nothing happening for me apart from insomnia - its 5am now and I have been wide awake for two hours now. Arghh! Feel like I may as well just get up.

I think think the next helpful person who tells me "ooh make sure you sleep while you still can" will get punched in the face !


----------



## ClaireJ23

Moolia said:


> Good luck with the induction Patch! :flower:
> 
> I'm due tomorrow and honestly have resigned myself to being overdue again now. Must just be one of those ladies who have longer pregnancies. Feeling a bit fed up about the thought that it could still be another 2 whole weeks though!! :(

I thought the stats were that about half of women will go into labour before their due date and half after. I don't think it's that unusual to have a pregnancy longer than 40 weeks. 'One of those ladies' means half of us surely. 

Good luck.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Starlit, was it a March 9th birthday?


----------



## Moolia

ClaireJ23 said:


> Moolia said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the induction Patch! :flower:
> 
> I'm due tomorrow and honestly have resigned myself to being overdue again now. Must just be one of those ladies who have longer pregnancies. Feeling a bit fed up about the thought that it could still be another 2 whole weeks though!! :(
> 
> I thought the stats were that about half of women will go into labour before their due date and half after. I don't think it's that unusual to have a pregnancy longer than 40 weeks. 'One of those ladies' means half of us surely.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...

Not sure about the stats for going over on more than one pregnancy but my consultant said that if you are late with your first 2 then you will always be late...that's really what I meant by that comment.


----------



## Mii

I was late with my first n wouldnt doubt ill be late with this one too lol I just want a different type of labor then with my first lol


----------



## lov3hat3

Hoping this baby comes soon, im sure OH does too because ive turned into a right demon lol. I can be fine one minute and a complete bitch the next and I cant even help it! Definatly don't remember being this bad with my first :wacko:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Snufflepop said:


> Nothing happening for me apart from insomnia - its 5am now and I have been wide awake for two hours now. Arghh! Feel like I may as well just get up.
> 
> I think think the next helpful person who tells me "ooh make sure you sleep while you still can" will get punched in the face !

LOL! I feel the same way! I was up at just before 3AM because my stomach was making these horrible hunger pain / gurgling noises ??? So I ate a gigantic bowl of cereal. Finally around 4:15-4:30 I was able to sort of get back to sleep. Husband's alarm woke me up at 5:45....finally got back to sleep after 6, then woke up at 8:45. Ugh this sucks!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Moolia said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moolia said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the induction Patch! :flower:
> 
> I'm due tomorrow and honestly have resigned myself to being overdue again now. Must just be one of those ladies who have longer pregnancies. Feeling a bit fed up about the thought that it could still be another 2 whole weeks though!! :(
> 
> I thought the stats were that about half of women will go into labour before their due date and half after. I don't think it's that unusual to have a pregnancy longer than 40 weeks. 'One of those ladies' means half of us surely.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure about the stats for going over on more than one pregnancy but my consultant said that if you are late with your first 2 then you will always be late...that's really what I meant by that comment.Click to expand...

Oh right I hadn't heard that rule about always being late. Well my waters broke on my DD last time so I wonder if you are on time with one then the next will be roughly on time too.


----------



## Mark&Annie

My official due date is tomorrow, but by my dates it's today! 
Done so much this weekend but its done nothing but give me the same old BH, which I'm getting so used to!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Been very busy this weekend walking the dogs for miles and gardening as it's been a beautiful weekend here in the UK. I went to bed last night actually thinking I think tonight is the night. I've got so many signs that labor has started but no contractions and no waters breaking. So I'm still waiting here! I really actually thought she was going to be here this weekend but obviously not. Lol. Oh well 2 days till due date. If she is anything like me she will be born today but I doubt that will happen! !


----------



## Eltjuh

ClaireJ23 said:


> Moolia said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the induction Patch! :flower:
> 
> I'm due tomorrow and honestly have resigned myself to being overdue again now. Must just be one of those ladies who have longer pregnancies. Feeling a bit fed up about the thought that it could still be another 2 whole weeks though!! :(
> 
> I thought the stats were that about half of women will go into labour before their due date and half after. I don't think it's that unusual to have a pregnancy longer than 40 weeks. 'One of those ladies' means half of us surely.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...

My pregnancy book said: 5% give birth on their due date, 25% give birth early and 70% give birth late! 

My first was 13 days late and so far this one is 3 days late! Hope he makes an appearance soon!! 

All I can think about/dream about (not even sure whether I'm asleep half the time) is going into labour, it's on my mind all the time and makes it hard to sleep!! Woke up at 5ish this morning, went to the toilet and couldn't get back to sleep so I got up at 6. My son wasn't even up yet (he did get up very soon after me though!) And then I finally found my nesting bug!! 
Maybe that's what baby is waiting for! :winkwink:


----------



## AC1987

I was so worried about preterm labour.. no reason really aside from having a bit of different symptoms this time around.
But now I'm full term I'm ok with going into labour just hope it all goes smoothly. I supposed I should really make sure my bag is packed now :haha:


----------



## ClaireJ23

That's interesting Eltjuh, that means that if we go past our due date then we are in the majority. I'm going to make the most of the good weather today.


----------



## Helzy

I think my body is more confused than I am! I had a terrible neckache last night, a few pains here and there tummy-wise but nothing lasting or timeable. I appear to constantly be on clean-out mode, and I just feel constantly nauseous. :( I suffer with anxiety, and haven't really had any symptoms since coming off my meds at the start of the pregnancy - this might be something to do with ceasing my employment at the start of the pregnancy - but whenever I have something to eat or drink or I move about for more than a minute or two, I get waves of that anxious / nervy feeling. :( Not to mention my feet have been swollen on and off since I woke up, and my hands feel as though they are swollen, but I can't really see much difference. 

I'm really not sure what to do with myself. I feel so bloody restless. :(

I'm seriously at the end of my tether with my MIL (whom we live with) because I seem to put in a serious amount of effort to clean the house and keep it tidy, and she acts as though I haven't done anything and just dumps plastic bags in room corners, or leaves the living room a mess, or doesn't put the washing up away but rather leaves it on top of the cupboard / drawer it should go in. GRRRR.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Helzy said:


> I'm seriously at the end of my tether with my MIL (whom we live with) because I seem to put in a serious amount of effort to clean the house and keep it tidy, and she acts as though I haven't done anything and just dumps plastic bags in room corners, or leaves the living room a mess, or doesn't put the washing up away but rather leaves it on top of the cupboard / drawer it should go in. GRRRR.

Wow, she sounds like living with a teenager... so sorry you have to deal with that! I could never do it. :nope:


----------



## Helzy

Teenagers are easier - they tend to listen if you tell them they've done wrong, but she doesn't! I just had a good rant to my own mother about it on the phone, which only helped raise my temper really! I wouldn't mind so much if I weren't so close to giving birth and having to deep clean the house because she won't budge from in front of the telly. 

Time to have a cup of decaf and unwind I think! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Helzy said:
 

> Teenagers are easier - they tend to listen if you tell them they've done wrong, but she doesn't! I just had a good rant to my own mother about it on the phone, which only helped raise my temper really! I wouldn't mind so much if I weren't so close to giving birth and having to deep clean the house because she won't budge from in front of the telly.
> 
> Time to have a cup of decaf and unwind I think! :thumbup:

Sounds awful :hugs:


----------



## Mii

Went to my appointment today and im 3cm dilated n 60% effaced :dance: we did a successful sweep n hopefully it starts up something as I was having contractions last night from 4-6am


----------



## LaDY

Yey Mii!!...really pleased for you!! Are your contractions really painful? Any idea when you may meet bubba? 

I have got my 39 week appointment tomorrow...anyone who has had a 29 week appointment...is it just like every other appointment or any different? xx


----------



## Lady_Bee

LaDY from what I remember it was just like the other appointments in third tri :)

I'm having an ECV on Friday. I think if they can't turn my breech little monkey I can probably expect a c-section. So disappointed, but trying not to stress.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Wow!! I'm in so much pain today, baby is so low down it actually feels like she is coming out!! It even hurts to cough... Anyone else had this? 
Congrats Mii!! I hope things go well for you!! Xxx


----------



## LaDY

Lady_Bee said:


> LaDY from what I remember it was just like the other appointments in third tri :)
> 
> I'm having an ECV on Friday. I think if they can't turn my breech little monkey I can probably expect a c-section. So disappointed, but trying not to stress.

Thanks for that hun...I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Hope baby turns for you!! xx


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck Mii!!!!!



sarahsexy57 said:


> Wow!! I'm in so much pain today, baby is so low down it actually feels like she is coming out!! It even hurts to cough... Anyone else had this?

Baby is definitely low down for me, I can't go anywhere at all or even blow my nose without feeling like (or actually) peeing. I'm wearing and changing panty liners constantly. Took a 2.5 mile walk today and ~25 minutes of prenatal yoga, also did a bunch of work on a dissertation chapter, I'm pooped!!!! I also ate a lot, like hungry all day, so I guess baby is hungry or growing more??? Geesh. I hope she comes soon!

Oh yeah, speaking of pooped, TMI but I used the toilet today and for the first time since I can remember had 'issues' that required me calling husband at work to ask him to stop by the store on the way home for a plunger! When I said to him "I'm so sorry, I know this is gross, but could you buy a plunger" he first said "what? why?" and then when I told him he said "well, we're married so nothing is TMI" :haha: guess that's a good thing considering the ordeal that we're about to go through!!!!


----------



## Paperhearts

Wow Mii, that's some great progress! I bet things happen soon ;)


----------



## LaDY

TCK_Runner said:


> Good luck Mii!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahsexy57 said:
> 
> 
> Wow!! I'm in so much pain today, baby is so low down it actually feels like she is coming out!! It even hurts to cough... Anyone else had this?
> 
> Baby is definitely low down for me, I can't go anywhere at all or even blow my nose without feeling like (or actually) peeing. I'm wearing and changing panty liners constantly. Took a 2.5 mile walk today and ~25 minutes of prenatal yoga, also did a bunch of work on a dissertation chapter, I'm pooped!!!! I also ate a lot, like hungry all day, so I guess baby is hungry or growing more??? Geesh. I hope she comes soon!
> 
> Oh yeah, speaking of pooped, TMI but I used the toilet today and for the first time since I can remember had 'issues' that required me calling husband as work to stop by the store on the way home for a plunger! When I said to him "I'm so sorry, I know this is gross, but could you buy a plunger" he first said "what? why?" and then when I told him he said "well, we're married so nothing is TMI" :haha: guess that's a good thing considering the ordeal that we're about to go through!!!!Click to expand...

Are any of you ladies in a serious lot of pain when walking?? Is this normal? I have to keep stopping...getting a stitch one min and cramps the next x


----------



## TCK_Runner

LaDY said:


> Are any of you ladies in a serious lot of pain when walking?? Is this normal? I have to keep stopping...getting a stitch one min and cramps the next x

Not pain here... more like pressure and lots of low back achy-ness. And BH make me stop a lot... they also make feel like I'm out of breath and have to pee sometimes. So, I walk slow, stop sometimes, and I'm ok with that. I'm not sure if it's because I'm lucky it isn't more painful or if I am just tolerant of it because I've been in far more pain (including cramping) during and after some of my running races...


----------



## LaDY

Hmmm it is strange...walking has become a chore for me...its terrible x


----------



## AC1987

lady_bee I hope your baby will be able to be turned :thumbup:

mii good luck! :flower:


I'm so achy... stupid backache... I keep getting what I think are BH too.. I'm just SO uncomfy :nope:


----------



## Mii

Thanks everyone :) contractions arent to painful just uncomfortable but they were pretty annoying last night as they went around to my back. Im hoping ill go in the next day or two but I know I could still go to 40 weeks lol there is a student midwife this week filling in fof my OB and she is very sweet and informative and id love for her to help deliver my baby boy :) so im actually really hoping I go this week while my normal OB is on vacation lmao


----------



## sarahsexy57

It does hurt to walk. Although I do still try to do it as much as I can. Just watched one born every minute, perhaps I shouldn't have watched it with oh as he was talking all the way through asking if those birthing positions are comfortable, does he have to wear a silly hat (theatre scrubs) I had to politely tell him to shush lol!! X


----------



## ClaireJ23

Wow mii, regular contractions and a sweep! you will have your baby in your arms in just hours probably. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mii

Im really hoping so but these contractions are all over the place lol but Im getting more and more lol (like last week I got them a few nights out of the week) but Im getting them about every 15-30 minutes right now, they still aren't painful though ;(
going to be dtd tonight n bouncing and hoping itll get things moving faster


----------



## sarahsexy57

I think I've started having contractions. They come and go in waves mainly in my back. They woke me up at 2.55 they have been continuing roughly every 5 mins for an hour now. I've just come downstairs and started using ball. I don't want to wake oh yet I'm going to wait it out to see if it is anything. This might sound crazy but it could just be an upset tummy as that's what it feels like x


----------



## Mii

Having contractions every 5-7 minutes so im on my ball. They are in my back tonight also but they still arent overly painful or anything :( im really hoping they dont filter off as OH goes back to school until friday n wont be able to dtd all week lmao
ps hope this is your night sarah :flower: (hoping its mine too lol)


----------



## sarahsexy57

Phoned delivery Suite as they are getting more and more regular and intense. The mw said to take paracetamol and have a bath. Took paracetamol and it hasn't touched me. So I'm just getting in the bath hopefully the pain will ease a bit x


----------



## Mii

Mine are now 2 minutes apart but still arent painful. Guess ill just get some sleep n hope they get more painful


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mii said:


> Having contractions every 5-7 minutes so im on my ball. They are in my back tonight also but they still arent overly painful or anything :( im really hoping they dont filter off as OH goes back to school until friday n wont be able to dtd all week lmao
> ps hope this is your night sarah :flower: (hoping its mine too lol)

Thanks hun!! I didn't realise how bad it would feel! Waters haven't broken yet. Midwife at the delivery Suite said to ring back when the contractions are more regular. Well now they are coming every 4 mins or so and ouch! !! Good luck Mii! Xxx


----------



## Mii

Bah I wish mine would get painful ! Lol there regular just not painful D;


----------



## ~Brandy~

Today we welcomed Danica and Cecelia into the world. The doctor broke my water and in less than 2 hours they had arrived. Danica weighs 5lbs 12oz and took 3 pushes. Cecelia weighs 5lbs 3oz and took 2 pushes. Their labor and delivery was unlike anything I could have imagined. I don't even feel like I gave birth today! I didn't tear or have an episiotomy. Both girls are breastfeeding like Champs. The doctors told us that we can go home after 48 hours. We had an entire nicu team on standby and they didn't have to get involved. The girls were beautiful right from delivery. I honestly can't believe how easy it went once labor kicked in.


----------



## sarahsexy57

Congratulations Brandy!!! :D xxx


----------



## azure girl

Yay Brandy! Congratulations!


----------



## spiceyuk

Congratulations Brandy, sounds like the perfect labour and birth. It's lovely to see all the new arrivals. I haven't posted much but been a faithful follower of this post from the beginning. 8 days for me to go until my planned c section unless I go naturally myself. Had doctors appointment yesterday and shop doesn't look like it will be open anytime soon for business!!!
Looking forward to seeing all the beautiful baby pictures


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay!!!!! Big congrats Brandy! :happydance: And so glad to hear they and you are doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations Brandy

Mii-regular contractions 2 mins apart! Baby will be here very soon, keep us posted.

Sarahsexy57- contractions 4mins apart! good luck, keep us posted x

Spiceyuk-how many weeks are you?


----------



## spiceyuk

38+1. Official due date is the 24th.

I'm a little concerned by brain is bypassing the part of baby coming out and already thinking, "in 2 weeks I'll be cuddling my little one and be almost recovered to get out and about". 
Hope I don't have a freak out when the time comes!!!!


----------



## Snufflepop

Brandy congratulations! Am so pleased you had a good birth experience! Looking forward to seeing pics of your beautiful girls!

Mii and Sarah keep us updated, sounds promising! 

AFM still nothing! DTD last night to try and start something but apparently it didn't work!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Brandy!! :thumbup: Well done!!


AFM - still waiting.... 4 days overdue today and feeling pretty down about it today! Just wish I knew when it is gonna happen!


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations Brandy!! x


----------



## AC1987

Awwww yay Brandy!! Congrats! Glad it went how you wanted it too!! :thumbup: 

Ooohh Mii and Sarah sounds like things will start for you both soon :D


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations Brandy! Good luck to all the other ladies with exciting symptoms! :D

AFM-just back from my MW appt to check my blood pressure which is back down to what it was when I had my booking appt now I'm away from the stress of work :yipee:
Baby is def head down with it's back to my left side and 2/5th engaged which I was really surprised about as I can feel a bottom right up at the top of my bump, must be a very long baby! No other signs apart from the odd niggly period type pains in the evening and a bit of pressure but I'm not really ready for labour yet so it's all good.


----------



## ClaireJ23

So lovely to hear from all the ladies in active labour and those who have had their babies. Makes it seem so much more real for me. 

Spiceyuk - yes you will be cuddling your little one soon I'm sure. 

AFM-head is 4/5 engaged but no other signs, due date is tomorrow. Just trying to get loads of rest and be prepared for her arrival.


----------



## Mii

Fell asleep and contractions never got any worse. Ugh lol im getting so frustrated I feel like early labor is lasting forever for me.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mii- oh dear, how frustrating for you. How long can early labour last? Hopefully your baby will make her arrival at some point very soon.


----------



## Mii

I have no idea but hopefully not much longer! One of my moms friends said she ate kfc , went for a walk n went into labor so im getting myself some greasy kfc tonight :haha: I was really hoping last night was it tho :( 3cm dilated and a successful sweep? Guess bud just isnt ready just just yet but soon hopefully. I really REALLY want to go this week while the student midwife is in.


----------



## ClaireJ23

:pizza: lol, well I hope that the greasy KFC works for you too. 

Keep us posted


----------



## Mii

I hope so too! And I sure will :flower:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Will they offer you another sweep do you think?


----------



## Mii

My next appointment is tuesday (next week) well prob do another sweep then and talk induction if baby hasnt shown up. But my regular OB will be back by then lol


----------



## clare22

Mii said:


> My next appointment is tuesday (next week) well prob do another sweep then and talk induction if baby hasnt shown up. But my regular OB will be back by then lol

hey how comes you got a sweep so early? im 38+5 now and dont have one till my due date! hoping i dont make it to my due date as i didnt with my son he was two days early. but no signs yet except the occasional BH. SO uncomfy. i went into early labour 39+2 with my son praying this one is similar


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mii-why would they be talking about induction at 39 weeks if baby hasn't arrived by then? I would personally prefer spontaneous labour over induction if possible and can wait until 42 weeks until that is discussed. Is there a medical reason they would want to induce you that early?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I was wondering why you got a sweep at 38 weeks! I'm not getting one until thursday, as they don't do them until 41 weeks here!
Hoping it'll help!


----------



## Mii

Ive stated before why im getting sweeps early but ill say again lol my son was born at 41 weeks and weighed 9lbs 12oz and had a bowel movement. So me and my OB decided to start doing sweeps early to try and get baby out before 41 weeks as this one is measuring big also. (Ps we will be talking induction at 39 weeks but it would be for 40-41 weeks if I havent gone by then) I wouldnt be getting induced at 39 weeks lol unless something medical came up or baby was under stress of course


----------



## ClaireJ23

Oh right, the way you wrote it, sounded like you we're going to be induced early. 

Sorry, I don't remember reading your previous posts on this thread on why you were having early sweeps either.

Is having a larger than average baby linked to bowel movements then? Didn't realise that. So they could induce early (40-41 weeks) as they think this baby could be bigger also?


----------



## Helzy

Spud is moving more than ever the past few days. If he comes out less than 8lb i'll be very surprised, as he seems to be taking up every inch of room in my torso! 

I'm bored of labour watching now, just want the real thing to occur! I keep getting small signs, get a little excited, then they disappear. Couple of changes in discharge the past couple of days with it being a lot thicker, but I also think I may be losing tiny smidgens of plug. My backache is awful, my feet keep spontaneously swelling, my hips have had enough, I feel nauseous on and off, stomach pains keep flittering in then fading out.. I think we still have a long way to go yet! 

With all his kicking, I likened it to watching a fly trying to get out of a window - there's only one way out, but he's trying all other places where he won't possibly find an escape hatch!


----------



## Mii

[email protected] im not sure if it is linked but id rather be safe then sorry. You know?

[email protected] I hear you! I feel like ive had early labor /false labor for so long now ! Im ready for the real thing lol!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mii- my baby is predicted to be large too but I have just been told to wait until I go into labour naturally. I guess they manage things differently in different countries/hospitals. However, I am having reflexology and aromatherapy by midwives tomorrow.


----------



## Paperhearts

Hooray Brandy!!! I can't wait to see pics of them!

My midwives in TX and my OB here in Ne also did/do sweeps from 37 weeks on since it's not an induction method. It won't work if baby isn't ready so unless they make a mistake and break your waters it should be fine to try. ;)


----------



## Lady_Bee

Well I have a date for my cesarean... March 19 (2 days before my due date). The doctor I saw this morning was really nice and made me feel quie calm and confident about the whole thing. Also she was British which made my day - I always feel an automatic kinship with other Brits around these parts haha.

I was really worried about not being able to have skin to skin with my baby after the surgery but have been told I'll get to hold the baby as soon as I'm stitched up so within an hour unless there are any medical complications with me or bubs. Not perfect but it's something!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lady_bee- Nice to have a birth plan that you are happy with, hope it goes well for you

Paperhearts- yes, they say the same about reflexology and aromatherapy as you said about sweeps, won't do anything until baby is ready. I wonder if they are any use at all then, if you have to wait until baby is ready, might as well wait until then and not bother and risk 'mistakes' happening. Perhaps that is why some hospitals wait until 41 weeks.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Less than 2 days 'til I issue the eviction notice and seems like nothing is happening at all... and I've still been fairly active (as usual). I'll do some prenatal yoga while husband is out for a jog... 40 week doctor's appointment is Thursday afternoon and as of right now, unless something happens out of the blue *fingers crossed* then I'll be seeing doctor again.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats brandy <3


----------



## sarahsexy57

Chloe isobelle born today at 1520. 7 lbs 3 oz. No pain relief and water birth xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats sarah <3


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Sarah! So exciting to see all these March babies being born!


----------



## Mii

congrats Brandy and Sarah :dance:


----------



## TCK_Runner

sarahsexy57 said:


> Chloe isobelle born today at 1520. 7 lbs 3 oz. No pain relief and water birth xxx

Yeah, congrats Sarah!!! :happydance: Great weight, lovely name, and wow, no pain relief! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congrats Sarah, lovely name choice x


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies I have not been on here much but have kept watch of all the march monkeys being born... Big congrats to everyone so far and good luck for those to come.

Just wanted to say I had such a shock this morning as I went to the loo just about to get off and had my bloody show and waters break. Now have a huge pad on leaking everywhere ughh gross and about to have some breakfast. Waiting for things to start..... To think that i will be in labour within 24 hours. I am 39 +4 today and was expecting to be late.

So nervous and excited...come on baby out you come to meet us!

Any ideas to get things moving? My parents fly out tomorrow at 6pm to the uk for 2 months and would love for them to meet him before they go.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Avas_mum said:


> Hi ladies I have not been on here much but have kept watch of all the march monkeys being born... Big congrats to everyone so far and good luck for those to come.
> 
> Just wanted to say I had such a shock this morning as I went to the loo just about to get off and had my bloody show and waters break. Now have a huge pad on leaking everywhere ughh gross and about to have some breakfast. Waiting for things to start..... To think that i will be in labour within 24 hours. I am 39 +4 today and was expecting to be late.
> 
> So nervous and excited...come on baby out you come to meet us!
> 
> Any ideas to get things moving? My parents fly out tomorrow at 6pm to the uk for 2 months and would love for them to meet him before they go.

I thought that one should go to the hospital after the waters break or am I crazy? Although my books and Dr. Internet suggest waiting a few hours to see if labor starts... which is it! ahhh!


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations Sarah xx


----------



## Mii

Tck - id call ypur OB/midwife and let them know your waters have gone. They usually tell you to wait so many hours then come in if contractions havent started


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Sarah!! :D


----------



## Avas_mum

I have rung the midwife and she said to wait for contractions to start...I do have to go in this afternoon to check babys heartbeat etc so we know he is not distressed. If nothing starts in 24 hours i will be induced to prevent infection. Just packing my bags and getting the last things ready. Eek wish me luck I am so nervous.


----------



## Eltjuh

Good luck Avas mum!!! Hopefully your parents get to meet your LO before they go.... Fingers crossed things will start up for you soon and you don't need to be 
induced!



AFM, think I'm having some contractions going on... had them before but then it seemed whenever I passed gas they'd stop, so they were probably just gas..... This time though I've farted a few times (sorry!!) and they still seem to be coming at the moment..... Not sure whether it's anything to get excited about (yet). Been lasting between 20-30 seconds and they're coming every 4-10 minutes, so irregular still! Not really getting stronger (yet) either... there's been some that are more stronger than others.


----------



## Avas_mum

Good luck eltjuh i hope this is it for you also! I am starting to get crampy and pains through my back like last time. Not timing yet trying to keep busy and get my bags sorted. Must admit i am guilty of not packing them as i was sure i would be late. Ava was born 40+5 so i expected the same...not 39+4


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck Eltjuh, sounds promising x

Good luck also Avas_mum, hope you get your bags sorted in time x


----------



## LaDY

Good luck Ava's mum...how exciting :happydance: 

Keep us all updated Ejtjuh x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats Sarah!

Has everyone worked out what position bubs is in? Mine is lying with back to my right, not fully engaged. Have been advised to do inversions to get baby in the best position ie. front to back. Anyone else have a wonky baby?! I'm wondering if this is why things aren't happening :/

Inversion linkie -
https://spinningbabies.com/techniques/the-inversion


----------



## Eltjuh

Even if baby hasn't got his/her back turned towards your front yet, things should still happen... they can turn during labour - as far as I'm aware..... 


And I've got a feeling I probably jynxed myself..... Guess we'll see what happens..... :dohh:


----------



## Mii

Yay Ava! hopefully things pick up soon for you and you can avoid an induction :flower: 
Hope those contractions become more painful/regular for you Eltjuh :) 
Im having super irregular contractions still, still nothing painful lol 
I think my OH is getting as frustrated with this early labor as I am lol he keeps texting me "Anything yet?" lol


----------



## Avas_mum

Thanks ladies....just finished packing bags and now having some lunch. Then I am going to do some serious ball bouncing. Dont want to venture too far with walking as i keep getting big gushes coming out and then leaks through everything :blush:... Jees how much of this stuff can there be in there? 
Hopefully not too much longer Mii... I was having on and off cramping for the last few days, so you could be very close. 

I am still having a few twinges here and there nothing major but will keep you updated.


----------



## Mii

I really hope so lol I ate my KFC and had a few stronger contractions (gotta love the fat greasy foods lmfao) so hoping if I eat a bit more of that and keep bouncing maybe eat more pineapple itll get things going lol My mom picked me up some castor oil today incase I get really desperate :haha: but I dont think Ill have to resort to that


----------



## ale

Mii i drunk some after my appointment and I'm still having really bad contractions. I feel, like I'm just waiting on my water to break


----------



## Mii

I heard it wont work if you arent dilated or effaced at all. Since I am im assuming id be a pretty good candidate for it lol are your contractions becoming regular/ more painful?


----------



## ale

Well im 1cm my cervix is soft and she is engaged.. when I left my dr they were 1 min apart and getting more painful.. I feel like they are still a min apart and they still hurt bad.. I feel her push down with each cintraction.. I thought my water broke but idk.. I peed alot then went to go wipe and something leaked and kept leaking.. it was yellowish but didnt smell like pee.. smelled like honey


----------



## Mii

Sounds like it might be your waters have you gave ur OB/midwife a call?


----------



## ale

No he said if my contractions were still the same after 4 hours to go to L&D but I was waiting on my water to break because im tired of being sent home... but I thought waters was clear in color?


----------



## AC1987

:nope: so uncomfy lately... lots of braxton hicks yuck! :wacko:


----------



## Mii

It can be unless baby has passed a a bowel inside you. Then it would be greenish in color. Is it watery or more like snot? It could also be your plug your losing


----------



## TCK_Runner

Ugh, I can't sleep... too many BH in between baby moving like crazy. She's really low so sometimes it feels like something is digging in my crotch. Every time I drift back to sleep she starts going at it again...... ugh either come out or let me sleep!!!!!


----------



## ale

It was like a stream.. I thought I was peeing but I had just peed and when I stood up it just came out.. idk this sucks.. they arent getting stronger but they hurt pretty bad


----------



## shiseru

ale said:


> It was like a stream.. I thought I was peeing but I had just peed and when I stood up it just came out.. idk this sucks.. they arent getting stronger but they hurt pretty bad

I am also due 31 March, sounds like it's the beginning of something for you? It sounds like water leaking, what did the doctor say?

I had heavy discharge but that was yeast and I was tested Group Strep B (GBS) positive. It was greenish/yellowish in color, so I knew it wasn't just normal discharge. Has 2 inserts to clear out the yeast and given some oral med for the GBS, will be given IV drip during labor to prevent baby from GBS which sucks because that means I have to go in as soon as labor starts. Not a great news for me, since I want a vbac and wish to labor at home as long as possible.


----------



## ale

I hope its my waters but I'm just not so sure.. If I'm still hurting in the morning i still definitely go! But i feel them all in my back and stomach!


----------



## Mii

Im surprised they didn't tell you to go in with you contracting every few minutes and them being painful for you :shrug:

Edit: starting to feel fever-ish. I hope thats a labor symptom and not an "Im getting sick" symptom lol cause Ive been sneezing and having a runny nose all day..


----------



## Mii

Contractions are getting intense tonight but are irregular! Lol I just cant win lol


----------



## xZoeyx

I feel I'm going to be pregnant for a long time yet! I'm not suffering anything to report. I get the very odd "period pain" moment, and have spent last 3 days "clearing out" but it hasn't lead too anything! This is my first though so I've been convinced I will be over due for quite some time and now I'm sure of it!


----------



## Mii

contractions are getting more intense and Im getting little to no breaks in between them (maybe like.. a minute lol) there def becoming painful though. Going to take a shower before OH gets here and see what that does. Going to actually start timing them once he gets here. If they are regular after an hour while hes here Ill call in and see if they want me to come in.


----------



## Snufflepop

Mii, Ale, Avas Mum sounds like things are happening for you all. Fingers crossed its the real deal and you will meet your LO's soon. 

TCK our babies are on the same page. Once again its early morning and I have been awake for hours with bub apparently trying to elbow her way out of my abdomen ...... Argh!! I actually feel bruised inside if that's possible! There is only one exit, if she is feeling that squished why won't she take it!


----------



## Moolia

Good luck to all the ladies who seem to be in labour. Hope it happens soon for you all. 
Congratulations to Sarah and Brandy! Sounds like you had good birth experiences :) 

AFM: nothing really. 40+2 today and feel like I've had less contractions, pressure etc the last 2 days. Feels further away than ever! :wacko:


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, my contractions (or BHs) died down after about an hour last night..... So I'm still here - 5 days overdue now..... sweep tomorrow!
Come on baby! It's time!! You're late, as is family tradition, so now you can come out! :haha:


----------



## Kaedin

I've been getting period type pains for the last 4 days wayy down low in my bump, with the occasional sharp pain.

Hoping it turns into contractions soon as don't want to have these pains for another 4 weeks!


----------



## LaDY

Aww Eltjuh, bless you...I feel as though im going to be overdue, my son was 2 weeks late! 

Has anyone had morning sickness in late pregnancy all of a sudden? or felt nauseous? x


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congratulations Brandy and Sarah! 

Good luck to those with contractions and breaking waters! 

Afm - induction back on for tomorrow morning!!!! So doing just minute packing now and then off to have a manicure to relax. 

Cannot wait until tomorrow now, although feels surreal still.


----------



## Mii

Been at the hospital since 3am (its now 5am) Just got epidural n feeling amazingggg lol still 5cm so hopefully being able to relax will let me dilate more. Ive been up all night n I should try n sleep but im just not tired lol im actually really hungry :p cl is being an amazing support (since hes the only one here lol)


----------



## Kaedin

I've had morning sickness all the way through my pregnancy, fed up with feeling nauseous and being sick!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Here is my birth story.

At 0230 on the 11th March 2014 I woke to excruciating pain that could only be described as wind. I couldn't sleep for the pain was so bad. Using my birthing ball I was rolling around the room at every contraction I breathed on through it. At 0430 my contractions were between 5 and 7 minutes apart lasting for about a minute and a half. I rang the delivery suite and got told to take some paracetamol and have a bath. None of it touched me. 

I continued to battle through every contraction until 0730 when I woke OH as the pain was becoming unbearable. At 1030 I rang again this time my contractions were coming in every 3 mins still about a minute and a half long. They told me to come straight in.

We took our time going to the hospital as we didn't think we would be staying in. Eventually got there however and got taken to our room. I had a vaginal examination to be told I was 4cm dilated with bulging membranes and a very stretchy cervix. The midwife said, i had to stay in.

Still breathing through every contraction which hurt more than anything. The feeling of needing a poo!!! At 1430 the midwife asked if I wanted the pool running, I said yes!! I just need to get rid of the pain!! Still no pain relief!!! Got into the pool and the pain just lifted!!

I told the midwife I had the urge to push and she said just go with what your body is telling you, so I did screaming in agony and my waters just popped I cOuld see a cloudy ball in the water!! I continued to push, still no pain relief crying and biting my partners hand!! Which I felt so bad for after but at the time it felt so good!!

At 1520 Chloe Isobelle Clark was born weighing 7lb 3oz

I had suffered a second degree tear, I had to have stitches which hurt more than the whole labour and pushing!! 

We all came home at 2000,Chloe slept from 0230 all the way through, she is still asleep now at 0955!!

I look forward to hearing everyone else's stories and good luck to those going into labour or will be in the next coming days and weeks.
I would like to thank you all for all of your help, guidance and advice! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Kaedin

Congratulations :)


----------



## spiceyuk

Adorable, congratulations and wow on a pain free birth


----------



## ale

Well ladies no baby for me!! I'm so aggravated! Took 2 Tylenol pm to help me sleep and i still felt them and now nothing. But i bet they will start back up when i get active! My pelvis is so sore and it literally feels broken!
Mii- anything yet?


----------



## AC1987

Oh how exciting Mii!!

And awww nice birth story sarah! :thumbup:


Nothing to talk about from my end... I think I'm gonna start to eat more dates to get myself more regular as I keep getting constipated.


----------



## ale

Mii- im jealous lol goodluck though! Hopefully I'm next :(
Sarah- congrats! you are very strong!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Awww sarah she's so cute!!!!!! Thanks for posting your story, sounds like it was excruciating especially at the end there! Were you more dilated than 4cm when you pushed or did they even bother measuring?


----------



## Shandelion

Brandy, I'm so happy for you! Like everyone else, can't wait for pictures!!!



I don't consider myself to be anywhere near labor...I'm due the 30th, so I don't expect anything until the first week of April. But I'm really not enjoying the stabbing cervical pains that kicked in this past week :( At least he hasn't dropped. I'm still pretty comfortable, minus the occasional dagger to my cervix.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Sarah she's gorgeous! Congratulations!

Mii good luck! Hopefully we will hear good news from you soon :D

Sunnie good luck with the induction. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you!


----------



## AC1987

Shandelion, I'm due March 31st, but with my first I had her at 37w4d.... so its like I keep expecting to go into labour this week, when really there is no way to tell when I will :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Shandelion

AC1987 said:


> Shandelion, I'm due March 31st, but with my first I had her at 37w4d.... so its like I keep expecting to go into labour this week, when really there is no way to tell when I will :wacko: :shrug:

You have biological reason to hope, though, at the very least not to carry past your due date! A previous early arrival makes the odds a little higher for this one. Do you want more than two kids? I find it interesting when posters on here say they have several children and they all arrived at week 37, 38 etc. Patterns are interesting.


----------



## ale

Ac- we are due the same day and my first came at 37 weeks 6 days :)


----------



## Helzy

Good luck Mii, fingers crossed everything goes wonderfully for you!! :flower:


Any tiny signs I had of anything have completely disappeared. Apart from the backache, not a single reason to believe I'm expecting a baby. :shrug:


----------



## ale

Does anyone else feel feverish? for the past 3 days I've been waking up soaked in sweat! Ugh. I'm not sick though


----------



## Bunnikins

The March babies are coming thick and fast now.. it gives me hope :) 
Ale yes, i am sooo hot I have all the windows and back doors open and im still sweating. At night i dont need the duvet on. Im also itching a lot. I keep thinking the cat must have fleas, but she hasnt and no-one else is itching! 

No signs here. Im fully expecting to have to move into the April labour watch thread...


----------



## ale

I wonder if its just because we are pregnant or maybe labor? I'm in early stages of labor which can last for ages so idk


----------



## sarahsexy57

TCK_Runner said:


> Awww sarah she's so cute!!!!!! Thanks for posting your story, sounds like it was excruciating especially at the end there! Were you more dilated than 4cm when you pushed or did they even bother measuring?

They didn't bother measuring hun. As I Was in the water and just going with what my body was telling me they literally said to leave me to it xxx


----------



## Kaedin

I've just eaten half a pineapple as I read it can help bring on labour hehe


----------



## Eltjuh

I was just reading up on that yesterday.... To get pineapple to bring on labour you have to eat like 7 of them..... :dohh: 
And that'll probably give you some horrible tummy aches aswell!! 


Still boring here, nothing..... NOTHING at all!!!


----------



## loulabump

Still nothing here either, decided to walk to my midwife appointment rather than being lazy and getting the bus like usual. Nothing, nothing, NOTHING! Just wanna have a giant tantrum and I've not even reached my due date yet. Must be even more frustrating for you overdue ladies, I feel for you! But god I feel like I'm overdue since my son came early so I expected something similar lol :haha:


----------



## AC1987

:baby: I really do not want to go late!! I mean I have no reason to believe I will :haha: 
My next midwife appt is in 2 days.. I wonder if they'll be able to see if labour is in my future :haha:


----------



## Kaedin

Eltjuh said:


> I was just reading up on that yesterday.... To get pineapple to bring on labour you have to eat like 7 of them..... :dohh:
> And that'll probably give you some horrible tummy aches aswell!!
> 
> 
> Still boring here, nothing..... NOTHING at all!!!

I'm going to eat 1 pineapple and do alot of bouncing on my birth ball hehe worth a shot


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yep, sweating like a pig at night especially. No duvet either... but I've felt hot most the pregnancy.

Lots of back achy-ness today. I tried to get things going a bit by walking - to and from the cafe (2+ miles) and another 2 miles or so this afternoon. Nothing's started but I am exhausted.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Well today is my due date and I've been having some painless contractions on and off all day. I just lost my mucus plug too. Probably is the start of early labour I'd imagine but I have no idea as to when active labour will begin.


----------



## TCK_Runner

ClaireJ23 said:


> Well today is my due date and I've been having some painless contractions on and off all day. I just lost my mucus plug too. Probably is the start of early labour I'd imagine but I have no idea as to when active labour will begin.

Ah! I've had tons of painless contractions today, too, but then I've been having those for a while... last night was a b*tch, had them in the middle of the night and in between baby was ninja kicking me/digging in the crotch etc..... am hoping that if she doesn't come tonight at least she'll sleep at the same time I do!!!

No mucus plug loss here but am REALLY HOPING that happens soon, or I get a bloody show or SOMETHING!


----------



## ClaireJ23

They are starting to get painful now, around every 15 mins so still a way to go yet.

Not sure I'll be sleeping tonight, I was hoping to start labour in the morning rather than the evening. :(


----------



## Moolia

LaDY said:


> Aww Eltjuh, bless you...I feel as though im going to be overdue, my son was 2 weeks late!
> 
> Has anyone had morning sickness in late pregnancy all of a sudden? or felt nauseous? x

Yes! I've felt nauseous midmorning everyday for about a week or so now. Didn't get that last time :shrug:


----------



## ale

Eating pineapples here too lol.. Fx


----------



## karry1412

Brandy - Massive congratulations!!! I'm so thrilled for you! :hugs:

sarahsexy57 - I definitely get the pain when I cough or sneeze! DH even came running into the room the other day after I cried out in pain after sneezing! Congratulations on your little girl! :baby:

LaDY - I'm definitely in a lot of pain when walking (or moving in general!) My lower back seems to be getting worse by the day & my hips aren't great either...

Sunnie1984 - Good luck with your induction!

Mii - So excited things are finally on the move for you! Good luck!

AFM - Had my GD diet class today & back in the hospital tomorrow for my BF class. It'll be my third time in the hospital in as many days - great fun when it's an hour away (if no traffic). And have to go in again Friday week for more blood tests (GD related) & a growth scan & to meet with my consultant & get a date for my C section!! So surreal! I keep going to all these little appointments & just keep focusing on the next one & don't seem to realise that one of these days I'll be going to the hospital not for blood tests or scans but to actually have a baby!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay! It's finally thursday tomorrow! That means I've got my 41wk appointment, with a sweep - which I'm really really hoping get things moving..... and I'll get a date for induction, should I need it!! 
I'll be interested to see what's going on with my cervix (from someone who knows what they're talking about....)


----------



## Moolia

Eltjuh said:


> Yay! It's finally thursday tomorrow! That means I've got my 41wk appointment, with a sweep - which I'm really really hoping get things moving..... and I'll get a date for induction, should I need it!!
> I'll be interested to see what's going on with my cervix (from someone who knows what they're talking about....)

Good luck tomorrow! I've got an appointment too so might see if they will give me a sweep but they might say no as I'll only be 40+3?

I know what you mean about wanting to know what's going on with your cervix, I really want to know if I'm at all dilated or even softened!!


----------



## shiseru

Ale and AC, i am of the same due date and so envious you both are beginning to feel BH and pressure! AC wow, gave birth to your first at 37 weeks+, i hope mine comes next week!

Good luck to all the ladies who seem to be in labour AND
Congratulations to mummies and their new babies!


----------



## ale

shiseru said:


> Ale and AC, i am of the same due date and so envious you both are beginning to feel BH and pressure! AC wow, gave birth to your first at 37 weeks+, i hope mine comes next week!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies who seem to be in labour AND
> Congratulations to mummies and their new babies!

My first was born at 37 + 6 hopefully its the same thing this time :) this baby is way bigger so I'm hoping soon


----------



## Eltjuh

Getting kinda nervous about my sweep today... not sure why - I had 2 with my first, so it's not like I don't know what's gonna happen.... 

REALLY hope that it'll start something!! (please keep your fingers crossed for me!!) Ideally we'd like to have him tomorrow afternoon/evening.... but hey, you don't get to pick do you?! :winkwink:


----------



## lov3hat3

So jelly of the people with their babies its unreal:haha: Looking like im going to go over :( today would have been my due date but they moved it by a day. No signs, but then I didn't get any with my son. Have a consultant appointment today where they will try and push for induction but they can jog on for now. Quite worried as bubs isn't engaged at all which just makes me think hes not going to come on his own :wacko:


----------



## karry1412

Good luck today Eltjuh & Moolia! :hugs:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Well, today's my due date and still nada! I have my appointment in about an hour and a half. Last night was horrible, again, just low back pain and I couldn't get comfortable. Every time I move from one spot, whether that be a chair or the bed, I feel the dull ache. She's definitely very, very low as the hiccups are more or less in my pelvis. Still no mucus plug or bloody show. I just hope my cervix is cooperating, softening or opening a bit or something. We'll see what the doctor says!


----------



## Mii

Baby Quintin Mikel was born March 12th at 4:18pm after 17 hours of labor n 20 mins of pushing weighing 8lbs 7oz n is 22inchs long 
:dance:
Still In hospital so no picture yet but oh man lol glad he came when he did he would have been well over 10lbs if he stayed an extra 3 weeks ! Lol


----------



## Lady_Bee

Yay! Congrats Mii!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Appointment today. I am 2cm dialated and booked for an induction on Tuesday 18th March. Doctor also did a sweep. Had a big bloody something (which i've been told was my musucs plug/bloody show) about an hour after and period cramping which has tapered off to random contractions. Sometime 5min apart to 40min apart...then 20min then 2 then 30 etc.
Hoping my body goes into labour naturally over the weekend!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well....... Looks like my waters have gone!! 
Went to the toilet before going to the midwife, went to kneel down to give my son a cuddle (as I was leaving him at home with SIL cause I was gonna have a sweep, didn't wanna bring him for that!) and felt something wet coming out.... like I was peeing myself, but I'd just been to the toilet. As I got up I felt more coming out, so I went to the toilet, wiped and had a little smell of my pad (yeah, I know!! ) didn't really smell like pee..... So off I went to the midwife. When I got there I went to the toilet and my pad (normal bodyform period pad) was soaked!!! 
I told the midwife my suspicions and she looked at the pad (which I had kept just in case) and she said it looks the right colour and it seems like it probably was my waters! So I didn't have my sweep and will have to wait for contractions to start now! If nothing has started by 8am tomorrow I have to ring delivery suite......


----------



## Mummylou23

eltjuh that's great


----------



## ale

Mii congrats!


----------



## AC1987

TCK, I'm feeling down as last pregnancy by now I was having contractions and the start of early labour.. this time NOTHING :baby: I mean I know just because my 1st was born early doesn't mean this will but its odd not going into labour this far along.
Hope things start for you soon!!

Mii congrats!! :D can't wait to see pics!


Eltjuh ooohh nice!!! hope those contractions start for you.


AFM... NOTHING to report.. if anything I feel great grr :haha:


----------



## Snufflepop

Mii congrats on your little man! Can't wait to see pics!

Eltjuh, sounds promising that you could be holding your bundle soon! Fingers crossed things progress for you!

AFM, nothing, nothing, nothing! Still feel completely normal! Only thing that leads me to think she may be getting lower is that when she had the hiccups last night I wasn't really feeling them in my bump like I normally do but much lower down. TMI but it felt like I had hiccups in my butt/vagina! Was an odd feeling.......haha can't believe I just wrote that......!


----------



## patch2006uk

Induction worked and Alexander James was born at 9.52pm on Tuesday march 11th. I got my vbac and we've been home for 24 hours. So happy, relieved and generally glad it's all worked out in the end :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Mii and patch!!!!! :happydance:

Good luck Eltjuh! Sounds like things are looking good for you! :thumbup:

Snufflepop, I'm right there with you. 40 week appointment today was a bust. Cervix still closed, CTG and all else still the same, doctor says "well, she's a bit lower than last time, that's something!" Indeed... I have to go have my CTG done again on Saturday at the hospital if she hasn't arrived by then (not looking likely) and then again on Monday at the doctor's office. Wednesday I'll see the midwife and discuss induction options beginning from 41 weeks -- next Thursday. I just hope like hell she decides to come out before being induced. Another lady I know here went to 41 weeks and had to be induced... she ended up with an emergency C section and a 4.5+ kgs (10 lbs) boy.


----------



## Moolia

Congrats Mii!

Eltjuh - very exciting! Hope contractions start soon for you!

Afm - I had my appointment and the dr gave me a sweep. It bloody hurt! Don't remember it being so uncomfortable last time! He said I'm 1cm dilated and my cervix is very soft and stretchy so he managed to do a good sweep of the membranes so I'm pleased about that and hopeful for things to start within 48 hours (fingers crossed!) 
Baby is 3/5 engaged which is apparently unusual for second babies. I've been booked in for induction next Friday but I am hoping I go naturally before then!


----------



## Moolia

patch2006uk said:


> Induction worked and Alexander James was born at 9.52pm on Tuesday march 11th. I got my vbac and we've been home for 24 hours. So happy, relieved and generally glad it's all worked out in the end :)

So pleased for you that the induction worked and you have your healthy baby boy! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congratulations Mii and Patch! 

Afm - 6 hour induction today led to a baby boy born at 5:59pm at 8 pounds 1 ounce (3.65kg). We've decided to call him Lincoln. 

Now waiting for my epidural to wear off from my right leg before it's time for food and a good sleep! X


----------



## Waiting4bb

Wow lots of babies coming now! Congrats to everyone. Nothing happening here either. :)


----------



## Helzy

Congrats, Mii & Patch! :flower: What wonderful news for both of you!


Still nothing from me. :( 38 weeks today though - scary thought that my little man is due in only two weeks! I hope they fly by.


----------



## Snufflepop

Congratulations patch and Sunnie! Glad you both have your LO's safely in your arms!

So many babies arriving now! Must admit am v envious, feels like my bub will never come out. Just praying I don't go into April!


----------



## AC1987

Congrats Patch and Sunnie.. and to those with labour starting best of luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## loulabump

Congrats on all the new babies and good luck to ladies in labour and being induced! Afm I walked for 2.5 hours today into town and back home while my son was in school...my back and feet are killing me and I think I am having my first bh contractions. Never had one before and not totally sure but my bump goes really hard all over its uncomfy but doesnt hurt..kinda feels like her moving but not because I dont think she could make the whole thing go hard herself lol. But even if it is bh still meh no more signs of arrival. Another scan tomorrow morning to check on her kidneys and growth so hoping my consultant will start talking labour lol xx


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats to Mii, Patch, and Sunnie on Quinten, Alexander and Lincoln! So many little boys! <3

Good luck to all you girls waiting, it won't be long now. Any day! :flower:

I love watching this thread! I'll leave you with some Porter pics ;)

https://i61.tinypic.com/4i1sbd.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

<3 <3 <3 congrats mii, patch, and sunnie!!!! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Kaedin

Congrats!

I've started getting alot of gas in the last hour or so, is this a sign of labour starting ?? Been getting tightenings for the last 5 days so hoping its a sign of early labour


----------



## blessedmomma

eltjuh- yay!!!! :dance:

paperhearts- he is absolutely gorgeous <3


----------



## Waiting4bb

Paperhearts he is adorable!! Love that baby sack he is in.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Sunnie!!!! :D

I walked another 4 miles (in total) today, just got home from an end of the day 2.5 mile (4K) down to the lake nearby and back home while my husband was on his jog along the same path. Beautiful weather, lots of birds out, it was about 18C/ 65F and sunny then sunset, blue skies, absolutely love this and am so jealous I am incapable of jogging with him right now! Alas I enjoyed the walk so much I am now sitting in the living room for the sake of my achy pelvis and back! oy


----------



## Lady_Bee

Congratulations patch and sunnie!!


----------



## ale

Ladies advice please! I dtd and after he finished he noticed blood on him.. I wiped and its blood and no mucus.. Could this be my bloody show?


----------



## Moolia

So I've been having contractions for about 2 hours (started about 3 hours after sweep) now. They are very irregular but painful. They are only painful below my belly button though and I feel a huge amount of pressure in my bum during one. My lower back is really aching constantly. 
Could this be it? Or false alarm?! Help!


----------



## AC1987

Blah... I'm so exhausted, and of course now I'm losing more mucus plug.. I mean as much as I would like something to start I'm SO tired I kinda dont want it starting NOW :haha: 


Paperhearts he is a cutie!! :D 

Lots of little boys being born I see... I wonder what I will have :)


----------



## patch2006uk

Here's a link to the birth story :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...revious-fullterm-stillbirth.html#post31997129


----------



## StarlitHome

*Announcing the Birth of...*

_*Zion Joseph Kealoha
born at 5:45pm on Sunday March 9th, 2014.
7 pounds 5.5 ounces, 19 inches long.*_​
He was born less than 2 hours after we got to the hospital - no pain medications at all (not that there was time!!). Zion tried latching on when he was about 20 minutes old and has been amazing me with his insane nursing skills ever since!
We came home from the hospital when he was two days old, now he&#8217;s four days old and I can&#8217;t believe how perfect he is. 

Our family is complete, now that he is here <3


----------



## Lady_Bee

Aw he is lovely congratulations StarlitHome! Wow quite a fast labour!


----------



## Waiting4bb

^^ What a cutie. Love the name Zion!


----------



## Snufflepop

Congratulations Starlit! He is adorable and great name! 

AC sounds like it might not be long for you now! How exciting!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats StarlitHome! He is cute :)


----------



## azure girl

Ale, my OB says that if I have fresh blood to call labor and delivery. I would keep an eye on it, it could just be cervical irritation.


----------



## AC1987

awww starlit he is adorable!! :)

snufflepop well maybe this weekend I'd be ok with something starting


----------



## Avas_mum

i will upload birth story later was a bit traumatic starting off with induction as there was meconium in my waters i did not progress past 7cm as he got into a bad position. Showed signs of toxemia and then was whipped into theatre for emergency c section. Am in bit of pain but he is so very worth it. I am so in love with him and his little button face. Another big march baby weighing in 9 pd 2. Good luck to all still expecting i will be keeping an eye out on this thread.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Avas_mum!!! He is cute :) :)


----------



## AC1987

awwww congrats avas_mum!! :D


----------



## ale

ladies I've been admitted! Had sex and started bleeding and contractions were.back to back.. Came in at 1.5cm to 4 in 2hrs.. Not hurting bad at all anymore.. Waters haven't gone yet but they are going to break them. Yay.. I'm 37 weeks 3 days


----------



## shiseru

ale, have a smooth delivery!!


----------



## ale

Thanks hun it has been so far.. Worst part was epidural -_- i don't think he knew what he was doing!


----------



## jenny_lfc

I had a sweep yesterday if this one doesn't work will have another next week and if I haven't gone into labour I have induction date for the 24th march, good luck ladies who are in labour, and congratulations to the mums who have just had there babies xx


----------



## xZoeyx

After my midwife app on Wednesday I have been feeling very disheartened as baby hasn't engaged any further in 2 weeks so the end is not looking near! We DTD for the first time in a long time last night and it was horrible for me, made me sore and wasn't enjoyable at all but I grinned and beared it in the hopes it would start something or encourage baby, I had a lot of pains a couple of hours later but this morning, nothing again! God it's frustrating, I just want this over with now :(


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> After my midwife app on Wednesday I have been feeling very disheartened as baby hasn't engaged any further in 2 weeks so the end is not looking near! We DTD for the first time in a long time last night and it was horrible for me, made me sore and wasn't enjoyable at all but I grinned and beared it in the hopes it would start something or encourage baby, I had a lot of pains a couple of hours later but this morning, nothing again! God it's frustrating, I just want this over with now :(

Same here, more or less. A whole lot of nothing, cervix still closed yada yada yada. All I heard was "the baby is very low" at yesterday's appointment. I am doing a TON of brisk walking and exercise (prenatal yoga), ate spicy food for dinner last night (with tomato sauce), drank some more raspberry leaf tea, and the only things I pretty much haven't tried are whatever 'epo' is (I never did figure that out and I don't even know if it would be available to me here or what to ask for in German if it is), a sweep (my doctor hasn't offered and I haven't asked) and sex. The last is something I could try but I have the same fear as you do. I'm very uncomfortable and sore in that whole general area right now, plus it hurts to move into most the usual positions. Sex is something I just don't want right now, and my husband is scared of hurting me... he has always been of the mindset that sex is no fun unless it's fun for both of us, so this would be a mood killer unless I fake it (which would be really obvious at this point anyways).


----------



## AC1987

tck, epo is short for evening primrose oil capsules :thumbup:


:dohh: I hate the not knowing about when labor will start


----------



## TCK_Runner

AC1987 said:


> tck, epo is short for evening primrose oil capsules :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :dohh: I hate the not knowing about when labor will start

Ah, thanks! Of course it's "Nachtkerzenöl" in German, lol would have never figured that out. :haha:


----------



## Kaedin

I've got my midwife appointment today, hoping to hear baby is fully engaged!


----------



## Snufflepop

Avas mum congratulations, he's adorable! 

Ale fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you now that you have your epi! 

AFM still in camp nothing! Getting really fed up now. Have appt with MW on Monday and praying bub will at least have engaged or made some movement towards coming out. 

TMI but we DTD the other night, not because I was in the mood but because I wondered if it might get things moving. It didn't work and to be honest it was more uncomfortable than enjoyable! Don't think would bother again at this stage.....back to walking and cleaning to bring things on!


----------



## SarandrewBean

Congrats to everyone who has had their little bundles of joys, have gandered through some of the pages and their so cute; making me so broody haha.

Had a scan at 36 weeks and baby weighed 8lb and was told it wasnt considered big so wouldnt be getting induced until 40+12 which midwife disagrees with too but she felt my stomach and said baby was 4/5th engaged and back to back so explains why in so much pain with back, hips etc so midwife has given me some exercises to do to make baby turn....

Have tried RLT, birthing ball, walking and DTD to try and bring on labor but nothing... havent even started losing plug yet or anything so feelin quite depressed atm as really think Im going over and feel so crap as coming down with flu as well! :( 

Xx


----------



## ale

Alyssa was born 3/14/14 @ 2:48am.. 7lbs 15 oz


----------



## xZoeyx

Congrats Ale :) 


TCK - my partner doesn't seem to care about hurting me LOL! It was horribly uncomfortable and painful and I definitely don't reccommend it if your already sore!

I'm going to try a long walk tomorrow, bounce on my ball today and that's all. I clean every day anyway which consists of hoovering, sweeping, mopping and squeegeeing the floors anyway! I might hoover the car out too....

I just want this baby out now as more I think about labour, the more scared I am getting :( I'm also really worried about something going wrong!


----------



## Lady_Bee

So many babies! Congrats ale!

About to leave for my ECV... I have such mixed feelings about this. If it's unsuccessful I will be holding my baby next Wednesday. If it's successful I expect I will go way overdue like I did with my first!!! A part of me is actually hoping this doesn't work. :S

My son has norovirus. Awesome. He puked on me yesterday. I better not get sick! I've had it twice already since December believe it or not!


----------



## Bunnikins

Its great that everytime i check on here more gorgeous babies have been born! Congratulations everyone. And all great sizes too! 

No signs of anything here... my new philosophy is to chill and enjoy the last few weeks as little family of 3. Im gonna have some fun and lots of hugs with my little girl just me and her before mummy is busy with new baby... and not try and hurry to have this baby. Baby will come when it wants to and in the mean time i will just enjoy being pregnant and a mother of one for the very last time :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay! Congrats ale! :happydance: 

So far today a whole lot more of nothing (what's new). I just did 40 minutes of prenatal yoga with some cat/cow, squats etc and later I'll go for another walk, but I think I was too exhausted with 6.5k the last two days in a row, so I'll keep it to 4-5K max. I'll drink some more raspberry leaf tea even though I detest it... might call the midwife and ask about the epo thing. We have an Apotheke (pharamacy) only 500M from home, which is where I got the raspberry leaf tea, so it wouldn't take too much effort to stop by and get epo I think. 

If the baby doesn't come tonight I have to go to the hospital tomorrow to have the CTG done and fluid levels checked, sounds like so much fun... not.

Zoey: I know what you mean and that is precisely why I don't intend to try sex out unless I suddenly feel in the mood, which is so so so unlikely right now!


----------



## Helzy

I've found that DTD in a spooning position takes a hell of a lot of the soreness and pain out of it for moi. :shrug: 

Nothing exciting from this end! Had a few tummy pains through the night, and my back kept tensing after every movement I made, but absolutely nothing now. I think little mister is still back to back, so I'd better get him moving round.


----------



## loulabump

Quick update from me as im in the car. Had my scan this morning and although they are more than happy with her activity and most measurements her tummy is not growing as it has been and fluid has dropped from 12 two weeks ago to 7 today so im being admitted for induction 930am tomorrow! Xx


----------



## karry1412

Wow! So many new little babies! Congratulations patch, Mii, Sunnie, StarlitHome, ale & Avas_mum! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

AC - I'm the same! I just wish I knew when labour was going to start & how!

SarandrewBean - Hope you don't catch the flu!! Feel better soon! :hugs:

Lady_Bee - Good luck with the ECV! :thumbup: Hope your son gets better soon!

AFM - Absolutely nothing to report. Absolutley exhausted today & keep getting pressure low in my bump but that's it. Had my breastfeeding class last night & even holding the doll made me super broody!! :haha:


----------



## karry1412

loulabump said:


> Quick update from me as im in the car. Had my scan this morning and although they are more than happy with her activity and most measurements her tummy is not growing as it has been and fluid has dropped from 12 two weeks ago to 7 today so im being admitted for induction 930am tomorrow! Xx

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Moolia

Hey ladies,
After 6 hours of contractions last night, following my sweep, which then just stopped about 11pm :( , I have just had a bloody show!! Quite a lot and think it's still coming. Please let things kick off soon! Has anyone else had a similar experience? How likely is it that labour will start soon? Desperate to know but I know it's just a waiting game! :shrug:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Helzy said:


> I've found that DTD in a spooning position takes a hell of a lot of the soreness and pain out of it for moi. :shrug:

If only my pelvis didn't hurt like a b*tch when laying on my side. I stopped sleeping on my side over two months ago because of the pain. :nope:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck loulabump and Moolia! I wish I had an answer about the bloody show but all I've read is 24-48 hours...still waiting for mine !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaedin

Had an appointment today, baby is at the brim of my pelvis. Not engaged at all. I feel like im going to be pregnant forever!!


----------



## loulabump

Dunno if it helps make you feel better at all but some babies don't engage at all until labour has already started so it isn't a major indicator... you could still go any day! :) xx


----------



## sarahsexy57

Mii said:


> Baby Quintin Mikel was born March 12th at 4:18pm after 17 hours of labor n 20 mins of pushing weighing 8lbs 7oz n is 22inchs long
> :dance:
> Still In hospital so no picture yet but oh man lol glad he came when he did he would have been well over 10lbs if he stayed an extra 3 weeks ! Lol

Yay!! Congratulations Mii xxx


----------



## sarahsexy57

I had a show about 2 weeks before and then when I was in labour I had a bit more. She came about 10 hours later x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone :) It's so crazy busy around our house now with the twins here! I wouldnt change it for the world. I feel like a million bucks compared to when I was pregnant LOL. I even lost all of my baby weight in the first 3 days and slipped back into my size 6's that I never thought would fit again! 

I had the most amazing vaginal birth possible! Only 5 pushes to deliver 2 beautiful babies. Here are a few pics :) I am sorry that I cant do personals but I did read what is going on... I just cant keep up right now but I wish everyone the very best! I thank you all for the support in this journey.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0185.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 17









DSC_0205.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0206.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0216.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AC1987

Blllaaahhhhh I'm stressed!!

So I had my ultrasound first for growth, I think they said it was for, and then had my midwife appt.

I get my ultrasound its sooooo long like she was really thorough which I mean I guess is good. However she said that the baby is measuring small, like 4 pounds 14 ounces... and when I was this far along I had my DD and she was 5 pounds 12 ounces.. so I mean I know I have small babies but 4 pounds sounds kinda scary to me.
Anyways a doctor came in to talk to me, saying that right now everything looks good but the baby is just small, and they are unsure why, so they want to do another growth scan next week to check to see if the baby is growing and if my placenta and the umbillical cord is working alright.
also was told that it would be best if I don't go past 39 weeks :shrug: 
So then I have my midwife appt, I gained 3 pounds so thats good. So she booked my induction for March 23rd evening, but said if the ultrasound shows anything wrong next week they will induce me right then and there. AHHH *panics* I'm scared! I want my baby to be ok.. but then I also want to go naturally in labour. :baby:


----------



## Shandelion

So beautiful, Brandy!


----------



## karry1412

Brandy, they are beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## azure girl

How cute brandy! Lucky you, fitting back into your prepregnant jeans!


----------



## loulabump

Beautiful babies brandy xx


----------



## TCK_Runner

Oh Brandy they are so cute! :hugs: I love how they continue to snuggle up with each other outside the womb :) Wonder if that will last into childhood! 

AC- hang in there! I'm sure everything will be fine, sounds like your doctors and midwife know what they're talking about, so just do what they're telling you!


----------



## Paperhearts

Yay Brandy!!! I'm so glad to see pics. They are beautiful!


----------



## sharan

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone :) It's so crazy busy around our house now with the twins here! I wouldnt change it for the world. I feel like a million bucks compared to when I was pregnant LOL. I even lost all of my baby weight in the first 3 days and slipped back into my size 6's that I never thought would fit again!
> 
> I had the most amazing vaginal birth possible! Only 5 pushes to deliver 2 beautiful babies. Here are a few pics :) I am sorry that I cant do personals but I did read what is going on... I just cant keep up right now but I wish everyone the very best! I thank you all for the support in this journey.

Brandy congratulations xx

Your girls are absolutely beautiful x


----------



## AC1987

awww brandy they're adorable!! :D


----------



## Mii

Congrats to all the mommies who have had their babies in the last few days!!
Here are a few pics of Quin :)

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/tumblr_n2cujiuH661rrfvuxo1_500_zpse623e596.jpg


https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/tumblr_n2dum4xKUw1rrfvuxo1_1280_zps80794681.jpg


----------



## AC1987

Awww Mii he is SO cute! :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Anyone know if insane karate kicking and hand digging means the baby is coming soon? I've only slept about 3 hours in the last 24 hours, so uncomfy, and tonight looks like I'm not going to get much sleep 'cause she's so active.


----------



## Paperhearts

Mii he's adorable and perfect! This is so exciting seeing all these new babies! 

I'm going to end up pregnant again before the last March mama has her baby if I stick around this thread. LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii how adorable!


----------



## Kaedin

Cute babies ladies!

Can't wait for my girl to arrive. Still no signs, baby isn't engaged - but I'll just stay positive thinking some babies down drop into the pelvis until labour has started, otherwise I'll get myself down feeling like I'm going to be pregnant for ages still.


----------



## TCK_Runner

He's gorgeous Mii! :) Congrats on everything going smoothly.

Still a whole lot of nothing here. I have started trying all the old wives' tales. Had eggplant parmigiana for two meals in the last 24 hours, even had some sex this morning despite the fact that I'm not in the mood... at least my husband was careful! Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## xZoeyx

Congrats Mii. Beautiful little boy.

Same here TCK. I am so fed up and emotional now :(

I've spoke to a few different people and each of them have said they tried everything known to man kind to bring on labour but the one thing that worked for them (and with more than one child) was clary sage oil in the bath. It's EXTREMELY strong stuff and some people have been known to go into labour just from opening and sniffing it!! So I am definitely buying some of that today! My sister in law went into labour half an hour after having a bath with this oil with both of her children!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Zoey: I'm sipping some raspberry leaf tea before we have to the hospital for the CTG scan... which FYI is required (at least here) every 48 hours when you go past the 40 week mark. Blah. I will ask the midwives when I get there, or just call mine later, about this oil and pick some up at the pharmacy on the way home if they think it will work and is a safe thing to try. Also, I have no idea if they're also going to do an US to check fluid levels or just CTG, but I doubt my cervix has opened at all since Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Kaedin

Do you get clary sage oil at the pharmacy? or do the supermarket like Asda do it? Never heard of it...If baby is still in there when im 40 weeks I think ill give it a go!


----------



## karry1412

Mii - He is gorgeous! Congratulations!

Re the clary sage oil - I have some bath bombs with that oil in it & they haven't helped. Maybe I need the straight stuff... :shrug:


----------



## TCK_Runner

I'm fast approaching the end of the rope - I will likely be induced on Thursday if I don't get this baby out before then. I wouldn't worry so much until you all get closer to the 40-week mark because that seems to be when the doctor starts to get concerned and (in my case at least) discussing induction. Anyways, I'll pretty much try anything that's safe before getting to that point.


----------



## Kaedin

I want baby out now, but I'm not willing to try these oils until im at least reached 40 weeks. If shes not ready to come out just yet ill leave her be. But I don't want to go over the 40 week mark if possible - fed up with the pregnancy bit just want to be a mummy now hehe


----------



## AC1987

Have now started being really diligent on eating the 4-5 dates a day, 1 capsule of evening primrose oil a day... 
I read acupressure can work, and it did bring on either a contraction or braxton hick.. so unsure if that will work :haha: I was having about 1-3 contractions or braxton hicks an hour last night but seems to have died down now.


----------



## Shandelion

I've woken up a bit bewildered that in the next three weeks I'm statistically likely to have a baby, and by the end of the following week I definitely will. He hasn't dropped, I'm not dilating, I'm hardly uncomfortable...the pregnancy doesn't feel over. I've never even held a baby. There's still snow on the ground and winter storms--I had planned to miss those. I need to complete my before-parenthood bucket list and I haven't even thought one out yet :( How did this happen??? Egads. I'm ready and all...I'm just...not...either. I need to go do things I won't want to do with a baby.


----------



## clare22

ouchhhh having contractions 8-12 minutes apart since 1am last night now 1pm. am 39+2. wow i dont remember them hurting this bad 2 years ago with my son! no show yet! good way of easing the pain anyone??


----------



## Mark&Annie

Baby girl arrived on Wednesday :D

Having had a couple of restless nights I was getting very eager for baby to arrive. Ruth mentioned in a message that inversions might help get my wonky baby into a better position for birth so I started doing a few on Tuesday. I took walk afterwards with the boys to the park, bought lots of fresh fruit in sainsburys and sat and munched my way through a pineapple, half a tub of raspberries and the same of blueberries, and a banana! That night I got the clear out, whether it was the fruit or happened anyway, I don't know! Maybe the fruit helped get things started with the inversions?!
So, another night tossing and turning, got up for a wee in the morning and noted bloody show. Never noticed with the boys, but this was quite a lot of bloody goo which came away over a few hours. I've been getting braxton hicks so regularly the last few weeks it took a while to decide my tightening were labour contractions. I called Mark at 10am to come home, even though I wasn't 100% sure things would move that quickly. We blitzed the house! Cleaned everything, fed the boys lunch, got ourselves all set then took the boys to the little park next to our house. I came home before them and tried to rest a little, contractions were coming every 5 minutes or so. When Mark got in I took a bath, that sped things up a bit and contractions were about 3 minutes. I lost track of time after that, I told Mark to feed the boys, bit of a communication break down and he ended up walking to ASDA and buying pizza! During that time I decided I needed to call people, called my mum and got her to come, called Mark and said hurry up, called midwife when Mark got home and said please come, but I think I might ave left it a bit late! Mark blew up the pool but never got time to fill it. My Mum arrived just in time. I had been pacing the garden feeling very intense contractions, I knew I had hit the second stage and could feel her head coming down with every breath. My waters popped in the garden, from that point I knew I had probably two contractions and she would be here! I headed in and asked for a towel, got on all fours and told Mark to wash his hands because he was going to catch a baby! It was three contractions, Mark did a good job not dropping wet slimy baby! The boys were with my Mum just stood by looking on :) 
It was amazing! I'd always wanted to birth naturally, and this was just so natural and empowering just with my family around me. Mark had phoned for an ambulance just incase, they arrived 45 minutes after birth, minutes before the midwife! I was sat on the floor draped in towels when three paramedics and two midwives arrived! Needless to say paramedics were dispensed with quickly. I'd sat with the cord connecting us for an hour when the midwives said to give a little push and the placenta slipped out easily into a kidney dish, ready for encapsulation! We tied the cord ties on and Mark cut the crunchy cord.
I think I left it so long as my first stage contractions just weren't painful, I was waiting for it to feel more intense. Walking, leaning forward and relaxing my uterus during contraction, breathing and rocking my pelvis all made the contractions just brief tightenings. A perfect moment, we never will forget :hugs:

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/16287bbd6b8f7e4872cf2767d7391425.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/9360c223cf65243363e3044c1a9ef430.jpg


----------



## Mummylou23

yes you need the essential oil clary sage available online or herbal shops. not asda etc


----------



## pinklizzy

Amazing story Mark+Annie, congratulations!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Mark&Annie! :happydance:


----------



## Helzy

Awh, what a lovely story! Congratulations! :flower:

What's the recommended dosage of EPO to take orally? Got some today (along with raspberry leaf tea) and the bottle says 500mg, which seems low in comparison to what i've read. :shrug:


----------



## Mii

Helzy I took 500mg epo a day. I took 4 tablets. 2 in the morning n 2 in the evening.
also thanks everyone :)
Its been quit an ajustment but things are going well.


----------



## Snufflepop

Congratulations Mark and Annie! Amazing story! 

Think my DH would be panicking at the thought of having to catch a baby! He couldn't even stay in the room when I had a blood test done- wimp!


----------



## Helzy

Glad to hear everything's going swimmingly :flower: 

Would you say the EPO helped at all?


----------



## Mii

Oh for sure! I think it really help soften and stretch my cervix which helped sooo much during delivery


----------



## xZoeyx

Yeah you buy it from the pharmacy, boots or super drug etc. 

It's in a small bottle and is expensive for what you get but I'll try anything! I'll be buying some tomorrow hopefully :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

https://spinningbabies.com/techniques/the-inversion

Here's a link to the inversion technique, I'm sure it helped get things started!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Hmm I already basically do that almost daily - that's part of the prenatal videos I do. Downward dog, dolphin pose, other inversion poses.... etc... they all look like that... I guess in my case the baby's position has always been good (probably 'cause I've done prenatal yoga since very early on) but she still doesn't want to come out. I did 25 minutes of prenatal yoga today, one of the same videos I always do that also includes some squats and deep squats yada yada and nothing has happened. :(


----------



## sarahsexy57

I tried the clary sage oil straight in my bath and on a piece of tissue, I found it didn't work for me. I think the walking helped me xxx


----------



## ale

Thanks ladies! Here is Alyssa :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-14 12.43.55.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 10









2014-03-14 17.04.36.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AC1987

Awww everyones having babies already... I hope I go into labour before I hafta be induced. Ugh I'm so nervous about needing to be induced. And at the same time freaking out that I could go into labour :haha: and its not the labour I'm feeling its how the delivery and recovery will be..


----------



## young-mummy

My due date tomorrow and still a big fat nothing. Again. Feel like my body doesn't know how to go into labour naturally :(


----------



## TCK_Runner

Awww ale, she is adorable :) Beautiful eyes too!

AFM: I ate a bunch of dates and am having another cup of raspberry tea... didn't get any oils yet, but seems that is the next step. Still a whole lot of nothing tonight, aside from more frequent and intense BH contractions. But they go away when I move around.


----------



## pinklizzy

I really don't feel like I'm going to go into labour anytime soon, I know I still have 2 weeks to go though! I'm really suffering with impacted wisdom teeth at the moment, think I'd prefer contractions if only to take my mind off it :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ok 7 pages since I've been gone/busy being in labour.... 

This morning at 04.05am Logan was born :cloud9:
He weighed 3600 grams (7lbs 15oz) (they didn't measure his length :( )

I'll update a birth story a bit later in the week, as I've just got home from hospital!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140315_006.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 17









WP_20140315_032.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 14









WP_20140315_042.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TCK_Runner

Aww Eltjuh he looks perfect. Can't wait to read the birth story! Hope you are both well.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Aww Logan is just beautiful :) Congratulations!!!

Just 4 sleeps now until my section date. Eeeeeeeek. Feeling kind of sad I won't even be going into labour this time :( But oh well I've done it once at least. I'm excited for you all though! I love this part of pregnancy right at the end when every day could be THE day!!


----------



## LaDY

Oh God iv missed so many babies being born...joys of moving houses and having no internet!! 

Congratulations to eltjuh, mii, patch, sunnie, starlit, avas mum and ale!!...Im sorry if i have left anyone out...such beautiful babies... 

Brandy the twins are beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## Kaedin

Aww congratulations!

I've not been having any symptoms...think baby might keep me waiting - especially as she isn't engaged at all! Cheeky monkey


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats ale and eltjuh! Yet more beautiful March babies!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm sure I've missed lots in the past 2 days or so (about 7 pages worth!!) So congrats to everyone who had their babies!!!! 


Here's my (long) birth story for anyone who would like to read it! 

Waters broke at 10.45 on thursday (13/3). No contractions at first, they started slowly around 10pm that day. Me and hubby had gone to bed around 9pm so we could try and get some sleep before anything started, as we knew it was gonna happen soon cause I was told to ring the hospital at 8am on friday 14/3 if nothing had started yet. I got back up out of the bed around 11pm cause I was getting contractions and couldn't sleep anyway! By about 1am I woke hubby up and he came downstairs with me. Around 4am we told my MIL to come over cause the contractions were about 4 minutes apart and lasting about a minute each. Managed to stay at home until about 6am.
When we got to the hospital the contractions basically stopped, I had some, but hardly any at all. So they kept saying walk around and see what happens, we'll reassess around 11am. 11am came and went and nothing had happened yet, they said they were gonna get me going with prostin - pessary to get the cervix to do what it needs to! In the end they didn't insert the prostin until 3pm!!! It hurt like a b*tch, as they had to reach round baby's head and put the tablet/pessary behind the cervix, which was still quite long and not much dilated, so god knows what the first contractions I'd been through at home had been doing!! We sat around bouncing on the ball, walking around the hospital a billion times all day!! We got told to wait 6 hours, bouncing and walking to try and get things started and if nothing had happened 6 hrs later they would put me on a drip. I had some irregular contractions, but nothing seemed to be happening at all for hours! By 8pm we double checked what the plan was for induction again, as we thought they might try another dose of prostin, which is what we got told at first! Hubby went to the shop to get some food and drinks and by that time I started getting contractions again, pretty strong and about 4 minutes apart. By 11pm the contractions started to be about 2 minutes apart and we got taken to delivery suite. They were gonna start me on the drip, but I didn't need that in the end!! Contractions were HORRIBLE, I can't remember being in SO much pain with Lucas and they kept asking if I had pressure in my bum but I couldn't really tell, it just HURT!! I was only using gas & air and by about 2.45 the midwife was going to examine me again. She tried doing that but it hurt so much that I kept telling her to stop, as she had to reach round baby's head. She asked whether I wanted an epidural and I gave in, I was like: I didn't want this, but it's hurting to much, I kept crying that I couldn't do it anymore and I didn't wanna do it! So they got the anesthesist in to explain about the epidural. He mentioned the risks etc and asked me if I was sure I wanted it - I didn't know what I wanted, I was in so much pain, but then to hear that it might not work or might not work on 1 side and all the other risks... He also said I should get examined cause maybe I was too far along anyway and the epidural wouldn't start working for about 20 minutes so maybe by that time baby was already on his way. So I got examined again, she had to reach round baby's head but I was at 8cm, stretching to 9 and they said it wouldn't be long! So I decided to go through it without the epidural. Around 3.50am I started to push and Logan was born at 4.05am (saturday 15/3) I pushed him out on all fours, so they let me pick him up from the bed between my legs and hold him! It was amazing, he was so tiny!!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Wow!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for posting the story! You are one amazing person, that sounds painful! But all worth it in the end :)


----------



## Kaedin

Thanks for sharing your story :)


----------



## Moolia

Congratulations Eltjuh! 
My little girl was born 2 minutes before your boy! 

Seren arrived at 4:03am on 15th March, weighing 7lb5.5oz and is perfect :)

Will try to post birth story later but established labour 2 hours 15 and 3 mins of pushing!!!! Ouch!


----------



## AC1987

ahhh so many babies being born!! congrats eltjuh and moolia!!!


AFM... NOTHING to report here. :growlmad: I REALLY want things to start before they want to induce me.


----------



## Kaedin

Congrats Moolia!

I have my next midwife appointment next Friday - so will find out what they will do if I don't go into labour on my own. Think they offer a sweep after 40 weeks but not 100% sure on my doctors practice


----------



## Lady_Bee

AC1987 said:


> ahhh so many babies being born!! congrats eltjuh and moolia!!!
> 
> 
> AFM... NOTHING to report here. :growlmad: I REALLY want things to start before they want to induce me.

When will they induce you? You must have a bit of time still right? Or is there some reason they want to induce before you're overdue?


----------



## Lady_Bee

Moolia said:


> Congratulations Eltjuh!
> My little girl was born 2 minutes before your boy!
> 
> Seren arrived at 4:03am on 15th March, weighing 7lb5.5oz and is perfect :)
> 
> Will try to post birth story later but established labour 2 hours 15 and 3 mins of pushing!!!! Ouch!

Congrats!! I always thought Seren was such a pretty name too.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Moolia! Wow, what a short time for labor...

I wonder if they give out prizes for most overdue 'cause I feel like I could have a very good chance of getting it.


----------



## Eltjuh

Moolia said:


> Congratulations Eltjuh!
> My little girl was born 2 minutes before your boy!
> 
> Seren arrived at 4:03am on 15th March, weighing 7lb5.5oz and is perfect :)
> 
> Will try to post birth story later but established labour 2 hours 15 and 3 mins of pushing!!!! Ouch!

Ahw congrats!! :) So funny that she was born only 2 minutes before Logan! :)


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Moolia! Seeing all these babies makes me so impatient for ours to arrive but no signs of anything so far.

Have MW appt tomorrow so hoping she can at least tell me if she has engaged at all yet!


----------



## azure girl

Congrats ladies!
AFM I spent most of yesterday on my feet and have started losing bits of my mucus plug, hopefully he comes sooner rather than later.


----------



## AC1987

Lady_Bee said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh so many babies being born!! congrats eltjuh and moolia!!!
> 
> 
> AFM... NOTHING to report here. :growlmad: I REALLY want things to start before they want to induce me.
> 
> When will they induce you? You must have a bit of time still right? Or is there some reason they want to induce before you're overdue?Click to expand...


I had an ultrasound this past friday and it showed the baby as measuring small, which I know isn't 100% accurate as it cann be off by as much as a pound. But the baby was measuring at 4 pounds 14 ounces. So they wanna moniter the umbillical cord to the placenta to make sure that there isn't a problem with it, so far everything looked good.But a doctor suggested that I don't go past 39 weeks... and they wanna do another ultrasound this coming friday and if any problems show up they might want to induce me then :shrug:
So i'm HOPING i go into labour before friday.


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Mark&Annie, ale, Eltjuh & Moolia! :baby::baby::baby::baby:

Clare - Any update? Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Nothing to report here... Getting some painful pressure/stretches in the lower bump but nothing else...


----------



## blessedmomma

wow congrats on all the new babies :cloud9:


----------



## shiseru

A big congratulations to Mark&Annie, ale, Eltjuh & Moolia!

AC, was your first baby small too? hope your wish come true and have your baby before Friday!

Same due date as you. I went for my 37 weeks check up, baby weighed 6.48 pounds, cervix shorten but not ripen, but having some contraction every now and then. I too hope I go into labor before this Friday!

Finger crossed!


----------



## lov3hat3

Being induced today soooooooo nervous thinking may throw up lol. It's 540am and I'm already wide awake. Have to ring them at 7 for a time to go in . Going to be pissed off if nothing's happening with cervix with all the cramps I've had.


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck lov3hat3! :hugs:
I've got my 38 week appt today, been feeling a bit under the weather over the weekend and a few niggly cramps but nothing else. Just a bit worried that bubs is a bit quiet-still getting lots of movements just not as strong but suppose it could be down to the lack of space in there now? I just want baby here so I can stop worrying about every little thing, being on maternity leave is giving me too much time to think!


----------



## Kaedin

I don't get as many kicks any more - just feel baby turning or moving her arms and legs. Preferred the cute little kicks as she now likes to stretch her legs and push her bum right out of my bump. Ouchies! 

If you're worried about any change in babys movements - give your midwife a call. Always best to get these things checked out


----------



## pinklizzy

The movements I get are the same, wriggling and shifting positions rather than kicks. I'm seeing my MW in an hour so will ask her about it then, although baby hates the doppler which usually sets off a lot of movement!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Good luck lov3hat3!!! 

Nothing here, just strong BH like usual, which go away when I move around. Last night couldn't sleep for a bit 'cause I was so hot (which I knew must be me since husband was wrapped up in the duvet like it was a cocoon :haha: ), so in addition to the pee breaks I also woke up and read for an hour and a half... but at least I accumulated enough sleep in the end. Need to go to the doctor's for CTG soon... baby is also just squirming most the time, pretty sure she's too cramped down there to do much else. Come on baby, time to leave the womb!!!


----------



## xZoeyx

TCK it's scary how similar your pregnancy seems I mine. Like you I was boiling last night, actually woke up sweating, so I immediately chucked cover off and then checked other half and he felt just right so knew it could only have been me! I had some really intense pain again last night but it's gone again today.
I'm losing more plug again this morning so surely this means things are definite progressing? I know it replenishes but I'm losing quite a lot every morning! I might even put a pad on today. I tried a pad the other day and hated it and ended up taking it off before I went out! Im so used to tampax and I always feels conscious that people can see pads through your clothes lol! Especially since I wear leggings only :/.

My boy doesn't move much now, mainly just sticks feet out or bum out! I'm not concerned about the big drop in movements be cause I've heard and read that it's completely normal at this stage. I can also still count 10 movements in an hour.

Good luck LoveHate, at Least your finally on the home stretch.


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> TCK it's scary how similar your pregnancy seems I mine. Like you I was boiling last night, actually woke up sweating, so I immediately chucked cover off and then checked other half and he felt just right so knew it could only have been me! I had some really intense pain again last night but it's gone again today.
> I'm losing more plug again this morning so surely this means things are definite progressing? I know it replenishes but I'm losing quite a lot every morning! I might even put a pad on today. I tried a pad the other day and hated it and ended up taking it off before I went out! Im so used to tampax and I always feels conscious that people can see pads through your clothes lol! Especially since I wear leggings only :/.
> 
> My boy doesn't move much now, mainly just sticks feet out or bum out! I'm not concerned about the big drop in movements be cause I've heard and read that it's completely normal at this stage. I can also still count 10 movements in an hour.
> 
> Good luck LoveHate, at Least your finally on the home stretch.

Ha! well I'm not losing large amounts of plug yet, so that must be something! I am also usually a tampon person but the discharge during third tri is unbearable, so I've been wearing panty liners. I also wear leggings, but it's not so bad with the liners... I use these 100% bio/organic cotton ones that are really thin and don't irritate, they're cheap like 1,40 euros per box of 33. Sometimes I do need to use more than one per day... Maybe you can try something like that? I don't know what they have in the UK.


----------



## xZoeyx

Yeah I think I need something thinner as I tried an Always Night pad which are super absorbency so pretty thick! I only want to wear one as I hate the feeling of wetness that seems to constant with third tri! (For me anyway). 
The weather is cooler here today which is nice as I'm popping too the shops soon and hate being a sweaty mess when it's sunny and hot!


----------



## Eltjuh

TCK_Runner said:


> xZoeyx said:
> 
> 
> TCK it's scary how similar your pregnancy seems I mine. Like you I was boiling last night, actually woke up sweating, so I immediately chucked cover off and then checked other half and he felt just right so knew it could only have been me! I had some really intense pain again last night but it's gone again today.
> I'm losing more plug again this morning so surely this means things are definite progressing? I know it replenishes but I'm losing quite a lot every morning! I might even put a pad on today. I tried a pad the other day and hated it and ended up taking it off before I went out! Im so used to tampax and I always feels conscious that people can see pads through your clothes lol! Especially since I wear leggings only :/.
> 
> My boy doesn't move much now, mainly just sticks feet out or bum out! I'm not concerned about the big drop in movements be cause I've heard and read that it's completely normal at this stage. I can also still count 10 movements in an hour.
> 
> Good luck LoveHate, at Least your finally on the home stretch.
> 
> Ha! well I'm not losing large amounts of plug yet, so that must be something! I am also usually a tampon person but the discharge during third tri is unbearable, so I've been wearing panty liners. I also wear leggings, but it's not so bad with the liners... I use these 100% bio/organic cotton ones that are really thin and don't irritate, they're cheap like 1,40 euros per box of 33. Sometimes I do need to use more than one per day... Maybe you can try something like that? I don't know what they have in the UK.Click to expand...

Just wanna say I never lost any big parts of my plug (that I noticed) this time around. With my first I was losing lots over a couple of days, this time I didn't see any!


----------



## Snufflepop

Morning ladies! Sounds like things are happening for you Zoey! I am yet to lose any plug or have signs of any description that indicate bub might be looking to exit the bump...sigh. MW at 1.45 though so will see what she has to say. 

The night sweat must be a third tri thing as I have been getting this too for about two weeks. Its horrid, i wake up at 2am and my pjs are sticking to me. Yuk Yuk Yuk!


----------



## Helzy

I finally feel as though there's been some progress! Had a MW appointment this morning, and he's finished throwing himself around my womb and is facing the right way and is 4/5 engaged. Not much, but better than the past few appts where he's either been free or at the brim. When she said that in two weeks time I'll be four days overdue, I thought about telling her I wouldn't as I'm hoping he's out by then! 

Got a fair bit of pain in my pelvis, but nothing else exciting. Just glad we have some movement in the right direction!


----------



## karry1412

That's great Helzy! Things are moving in the right direction anyways! :thumbup:

lov3hat3 - Good luck today! Thinking of you! :hugs:



Snufflepop said:


> Morning ladies! Sounds like things are happening for you Zoey! I am yet to lose any plug or have signs of any description that indicate bub might be looking to exit the bump...sigh. MW at 1.45 though so will see what she has to say.
> 
> The night sweat must be a third tri thing as I have been getting this too for about two weeks. Its horrid, i wake up at 2am and my pjs are sticking to me. Yuk Yuk Yuk!

Good luck with the midwife! Let us know how you get on. I get the night sweats thing too - I wake up soaked from the sweat & keep thinking my waters have gone! :blush:


----------



## pinklizzy

Back from my appt and baby is now 4/5th engaged but have been booked for a growth scan on Thursday as I'm still measuring at 37 weeks :wacko: Obviously fundal height is never all that accurate but I've had a niggly feeling that my bump hasnt grown all that much recently so would prefer to be checked than not-it might mean an induction though which means no birth centre delivery :-( but whatever is safest for bubs.


----------



## AC1987

I live in light days panty liners... I try going without them then my underpants is so disgusting... ahhh joys of pregnancy :haha:
But I can def tell its my mucus plug I'm losing and not just discharge. However aside from that NOTHING happening here :baby:


----------



## xZoeyx

Congrats to those that are now 4/5ths engaged! That means your definitely not too far away! Whereas I was only 2/5ths at last app :(

I don't have midwife again now until 40+1. Feels like I have so long still! Just want my baby here now but hey let's hope it's all heading in right direction!


----------



## AC1987

Zoey it sucks feeling like there is no end in sight!! 

I'm getting more and more agitated that nothing is happening... :cry:


----------



## Kaedin

I've also woke up during the night drenched in sweat! One night I woke up and my bum and top of my legs were soaked through my pjs and I thought it was my water that had went. Was pretty gross when I realised it was all just sweat hehe

Jealous of your ladies with your engaged babys! Mine is still sitting head at the brim - would be nice if she dropped down and I might feel like shes going to arrive on tim e


----------



## TCK_Runner

Went in for the CTG + checking blood/urine (what they do at every appointment for me). Just a quick one to make sure all is well.... haha they acted like "what, you're still here? haven't had that baby yet" Yeah yeah TELL ME ABOUT IT. 

However, I will say I have had a LOT of BH today already, not sure why, plus my BP was slightly up (for me anyways - 122/66 whereas normally I'm around 105-115) but I can't tell if that's just because labor is coming or I'm just annoyed :haha: In any case, my lower back is also REALLY achy today... so hopefully that's a sign of something too??? I can hope... In the meantime I might take a long bath or fire up that heating pad.


----------



## Shandelion

I always thought one of the best things about pregnancy was going to be NOT wearing pads!

Same here with the boiling at night :( My husband always freezes me out of the house...last night I set the thermostat to 66, and when he woke up he turned the heat up. I ran over to make sure it wasn't very high, as I already couldn't breathe.


----------



## Snufflepop

Just back from MW appt. Baby has engaged now 4/5ths so I am a little more hopeful that she is at least now heading in the direction of the exit rather than just floating around! Apart from that nothing else interesting. Just got to keep walking and bouncing on that ball and hope she keeps coming lower! 

Zoey don't be disheartened, according to the info page in my green mat notes (don't know if you have these where you are) 2/5 is lower than 4/5. 

It says " 4/5 = head sitting on the pelvic brim" and "2/5 engaged as most of head is below the pelvic brim" so actually you are further along than us! 

TCK hopefully your back ache is the start of something, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## xZoeyx

Im confused Snuffle as my midwife said baby is 3/5ths palpable which means she can feel 3/5ths of his head, so he is 2/5ths engaged into the pelvis, which means he still has another 3 to go before being considered engaged fully? She said 5/5tha engaged is fully engaged 

All so confusing lol


----------



## pinklizzy

xZoeyx said:


> Im confused Snuffle as my midwife said baby is 3/5ths palpable which means she can feel 3/5ths of his head, so he is 2/5ths engaged into the pelvis, which means he still has another 3 to go before being considered engaged fully? She said 5/5tha engaged is fully engaged
> 
> All so confusing lol

My MW told me the same today, baby is 4/5th engaged as she can only palpate the baby's chin/lower jaw. Having said that my sister's second baby was like that for 2 weeks before he was born!


----------



## xZoeyx

Ahhhh don't say that Lizzy haha, I want this baby out now!!


----------



## pinklizzy

I know! I was really excited after my appt today until she told me that! I would love to go into labour before the growth scan on Thursday in case they want to schedule an induction then. 
No way it's going to happen but it would be amazing if baby arrived tomorrow-4 years to the day that I got my first ever :bfp: with my daughter! :D


----------



## xZoeyx

Never say never, it could happen :) 
Just have to hope for the best but one thing is for sure, these babies ARE coming out...

Actually saying that, it's not necessarily true, ever seen that news clipping of the women who NEVER have birth?! God it's creepy!!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

I did 25 minutes of yoga right now with inversions and squats, hoping this baby comes out tonight or tomorrow! With that and having to go to the doctor's appointment earlier today, and stopping off for some errands at the grocery store and drugstore along the way, I am just totally exhausted. (And although it was restless sleep, I somehow accumulated something like 8 hours of sleep last night - only waking up for 1.5 hours around 5-6:30AM. I didn't actually get out of bed to take a shower until 9AM this morning!) But everything aches, I am so tired, I don't want to leave the recliner, and I am hoping these intense BH turn into something.


----------



## xZoeyx

https://dailyscene.com/most-bizare92-year-old-woman-gives-birth-to-60-year-old-baby/


----------



## Snufflepop

Hmmm Zoey I'm not sure then. I just went on what it said in my notes and didn't question it! Will try and research it tomorrow on Google!


----------



## Kaedin

I was told by the midwife 1/5 engaged means babys head is 4/5 palpable = therefore 4/5ths of babys head is above the pelvis

If you are 4/5 engaged, midwife can only feel 1/5th of babys head.


----------



## Eltjuh

It all depends on how your midwife writes it down.... 2/5 palpable means baby's head is 3/5 engaged. So if they write it as palpable then 2/5 is more engaged then 3/5. But if they write it as engaged then 2/5 is less engaged then 3/5.
If that makes sense?! 

And yes, your baby can be engaged for a while - I've been told they don't usually fully (5/5th) engage until labour! My son was 3/5 engaged from about 36 weeks I think and he was born at 41+1.


----------



## Kaedin

I've been reading online about babies not engaging at all until after labour has started - purely to try and make me feel better that my little one is still at the brim of my pelvis! :) It can happen at any time so baby will move down when she is ready - fingers crossed thats not to long away lol

Getting pretty bad pains very low down in my bump this evening. Going to bed to bed soon as im super tired. Keep waking up at 2:30-3:30am for no reason - so need a good nights sleep!


----------



## Snufflepop

Thanks Eltjuh I see the difference between the two ways of measuring engaged and palpable now! Just don't know which method my MW uses as she has only written 4/5 and nothing else?! Sooo confused now!


----------



## xZoeyx

My midwife wrote the same Snuffle until I got a new midwife and she wrote "palp" next too it so I figured by her writing 3/5ths palp, I must be 2/5ths engaged!

I'm awake at this time 02:13am because 1) one of my lodgers is awake and banging around downstairs, and 2) I am RIDICULOUSLY hot, it's horrible!!


----------



## shiseru

Kaedin said:


> I've been reading online about babies not engaging at all until after labour has started

I was told by my gynae the same thing. Especially for subsequent pregnancy.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Woohoo, bloody show last night and this morning! That's the most positive sign yet for me! I hope that in my case it means labor could be at any point now.


----------



## darcie

Kaedin said:


> I've been reading online about babies not engaging at all until after labour has started - purely to try and make me feel better that my little one is still at the brim of my pelvis! :) It can happen at any time so baby will move down when she is ready - fingers crossed thats not to long away lol
> 
> Getting pretty bad pains very low down in my bump this evening. Going to bed to bed soon as im super tired. Keep waking up at 2:30-3:30am for no reason - so need a good nights sleep!

I've been stalking for ages! Neither of my babies engaged before labor, I really wouldn't think much of it. My first wasn't engaged a week before she was born and the midwife said she will probably be in there a while longer, I went into labor 6 days later x


----------



## Snufflepop

Had a quick look online and seems to me that engagement doesn't mean alot anyway. Like Pps said baby can stay that way for ages! 

TCK eeek how exciting! You will be posting a pic of your LO very soon! Glad things have finally started for you. 

Nothing yet for me just another hot, sweaty, sleepless night!


----------



## karry1412

TCK_Runner said:


> Woohoo, bloody show last night and this morning! That's the most positive sign yet for me! I hope that in my case it means labor could be at any point now.

Yay!! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Kaedin

Been getting some pains very low down in my bump last night and this morning.

Will see if thats continues today


----------



## Snufflepop

Kaedin said:


> Been getting some pains very low down in my bump last night and this morning.
> 
> Will see if thats continues today

Lets hope so! Got my fingers crossed it turns into something more for you!


----------



## loulabump

Good luck to all ladies still waiting x


----------



## AC1987

yaaayyy TCK!! :happydance: I hear that a bloody show is more of a sign then just mucus plug going :haha: so it sounds positive that something will be happening for you!


AFM... nothing to report here.


----------



## LaDY

My bubba isn't engaged at all at the moment and im due today!!! However MW did tell me with it being my second she could engage when I go into labour rather than before xx


----------



## xZoeyx

Lady, second babies don't engage until labour begins apparently, whereas first babies are "supposed" to engage from approx week 36, although can happen sooner/later. 

I'm happy that I'm at week 39 at last!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Well, something is happening to me, had some more bloody mucus this morning and afternoon and noticed some very uncomfy contractions. They kind of feel like... a cross between period pains, sometimes in low back, and constipation. Actually, very similar to the pains I felt at week 13 that ended up with a hospital stay for me (basically then I had felt the whole day really bloated and like constipated, then woke up in the middle of the night with severe period-like cramps followed by a big bleed...).

But of course, as a FTM who reads all these threads where people have these symptoms for days or weeks, I really have no idea if that means things will speed up soon or not for me! Cross your fingers!!!!


----------



## AC1987

If you feel you are able to time the pains at all you could do that just to see if there is a pattern at all, I know there are a few sites online that let you do that :haha: but sometimes it can take a LONG while especially when they are far apart.
Keeping active will take your mind off of it and also help labour along if its the start of it :thumbup:


----------



## Helzy

Fingers crossed for you, TCK! 

Woke up a couple of times in the night on the verge of being sick, only to feel fine once I sat up! I've put it down to the acid, but I usually get acid-y, take a bit of gaviscon, and then i'm fine. Last night, however, was horrendous. :( gaviscon had no effect whatsoever, which is unusual. 

Back to bouncing on the ball, I guess. Let's get things moving!


----------



## xZoeyx

There is no denying it TCK, this is the start of something for you. Lucky you x


----------



## Eltjuh

The whole engaging thing is different for everyone really.... They say that 2nd babies don't engage, but mine was 3/5 engaged from about 36 weeks so it all depends! 
And as has been mentioned before it doesn't really mean anything, cause they could be engaged for ages but also could engage whilst you're already in labour. Though to me it felt good to know he was already engaged cause it makes you feel like things are moving I guess....


----------



## TCK_Runner

So my midwife says if I keep having these contractions every 4-5 minutes for an hour I should go in to the hospital and get checked out... I told her they didn't hurt bad, I thought they would hurt bad... well, I guess I'll keep closer track over the next hour but it's been like this since around lunch time! MW suggested going in no matter how I felt around 6 in the evening (that's in an hour and a half) if they're still happening at the same frequency and/or they get more intense. But they don't hurt too bad, they just feel like period cramps (with a rise and fall) and last 40-55 seconds every 4-5 minutes... sometimes a bit longer or shorter in between (2 minutes or 6 minutes) 

Also, I was just chatting to my mom an hour ago and she tells me (again, new information to my ears that could have been useful to know before lol) that when she had me - I'm the oldest, so when she was a FTM - that she went from 0 to 6 cm dilation in an hour! I hope that is what's happening now to me! Come on baby....


----------



## AC1987

I didn't find it hurt... contractions for me it was like light cramping.. so who knows maybe they won't hurt for you either TCK :thumbup: 


Now I'm SO uncomfy and miserable yet no contractions nothing.


----------



## Snufflepop

AC I am there with you on the uncomfy and miserable bit and still nothing happening for me! As much as I am worried about labour I just want it to start now so that I can stop worrying about it and just get on with it! 

TCK good luck when you go in! It all sounds promising!


----------



## SarandrewBean

Feeling so crap today! Just had midwife appointment who said baby is now 3/5ths engaged (which is better than 4/5ths, who would have known?) and she said apparently I won't get any more than that until I'm actually in labor!

On the plus side she said because consultant has put in my book that I can be induced after 40 weeks they will induce me when I'm 40+1 or 40+2 depending what the other midwife wants to do next week so looks like I'm having a sweep next Tuesday or Wednesday (hopefully won't be needed as I'll go until labor naturally, wishfull thinking lol). 

Do feel so achey though and loads of pressure in bottom of stomach and sort of in my bum... which sounds weird.

Wanting to try EPO, can anyone give advice on this?
How much should I take daily?
Is there a different between Evening Primrose Oil and 'Natural' Evening Primrose Oil as noticed Holland & Barrett sell both of these so is there a difference?
ALSO noticed loads of people saying they've been inserting them... so is that literally the capsule itself and do I try to put it in my cervix or just in my vagina?
Oh and also... silly but you can't overdose can you?

xx


----------



## xZoeyx

I'm getting a lot of BH over past 2 hours, which I think is being caused by IBS pains as the pain is exactly the same as I get during an IBS episode. I can feel it coming and it feels a bit like burning in my stomach, it lasts about a minute. I've just had a small clear out as a result. Sucks to be in pain and it have no connection to labour lol.

Good luck TCK, your so lucky that it's your time! 

I have no experience with EPO. And just the thought of putting a capsule in my vagina puts me off! Lol


----------



## TCK_Runner

Blah, they're not consistent anymore.... sometimes 5 minutes in between and sometimes 7-8 minutes. I've having my husband track them with an app. BUT they are definitely getting stronger, so hopefully that means it's almost time for the hospital!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck TCK, early labour can be a bit like that. Rest at home whilst you can.


----------



## Mii

oo good luck Tck hope this is it for you! 

Im really not sure what to do with myself now when Ive got a few minutes to myself lol obviously I dont really belong in third tri anymore as Im not pregnant but I dont really know where to go now lmfao.
I havent even changed my ticker yet lmfaoo maybe I should do that :haha:


----------



## AC1987

feel free to stick around Mii :) I know I will til everyone I know has had their march babies :thumbup:


----------



## Mii

Oh I am def going to be keeping an eye out here for you guys to pop out your babies (which I can't wait for!) :flower:


----------



## xZoeyx

I've had 2 episodes of a "clearing out" after a painful BH/IBS pain today. Maybe this means something is going on? Highly doubt it but maybe. 

TCK your definitely onto something, you will have your baby in your arms very soon!


----------



## Kaedin

My pains earlier haven't turned into anything. Got some more really bad pains in the evening - but they weren't regular or getting worse...just stayed the same level of pain heh.


----------



## AC1987

Zoey sounds promising! I've heard having a clear out could be the start of something, it was for me last pregnancy.


----------



## xZoeyx

Well all has gone to rest now however during a "hard" episode earlier, I had ALOT of pain, turning over was agony. I'm thinkin either baby on a nerve or it was just a one off pain. 

I'm really suffering with heartburn tonight, I've been really lucky with this pregnancy in the sense that I have barely suffered any but when I do, it lasts hours and nothing touches it!


----------



## Lady_Bee

I am having my baby tomorrow! :-O Probably won't be around here for a few days while I'm in the hospital so good luck to everyone - hope you all meet your little ones soon and everything goes well for you!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Good luck Lady Bee! Soon you will have your LO


----------



## azure girl

Just got back from my OB appointment and I am 1-2 cm dilated and 25% effaced. And now I have to wait for all this bleeding to stop...blugh. I feel like my period is here, kind of like period cramps. Also have lost some mucus with the blood, so hopefully that helps! I know the bleeding and cramps are normal, but wow I didn't know he would be up there for so long, he shoved and wiggled his fingers more than I was expecting! And I dunno if it was coincidence, but, tmi, I had a super easy bm afterward. Sorry, that's a weird thing to talk about! :blush:


----------



## xZoeyx

Good luck Lady.

Sounds like things are happening for you Azure. I've got a sweep a week today if he isn't here still by then.

Once again I'm awake with strong BH. Fed like my tummy is on fire, I always get them about this time. Keeps me awake for a while then eventually I fall back too sleep again!


----------



## spiceyuk

Sitting in my hospital room, I am the first c section of the day at 7.45. Oh my god in 2 hours I will have another baby! Panic setting in now!!!


----------



## Snufflepop

Good luck spicy!!!

AFM nothing but killer heartburn last night. Had to get up twice for gaviscon and that didn't really help. So fed up now! 

TCK any news?


----------



## xZoeyx

Gold luck Spicey.

Snuffle, I had the same last night and Gaviscon made no difference atall. It's horrible isn't it!


----------



## AC1987

Good luck to those with symptoms. Still nothing here. Getting more and more upset over the fact that I'm still pregnant :nope: I'm almost about to start inserting EPO instead of taking it orally..


----------



## karry1412

Helzy, Snufflepop & Zoey - I had awful (for me anyways) heartburn last night too. Odd that so many of us had a bad night with it!

Lady_Bee & spiceyuk - Good luck! Can't wait to hear how you get on! :happydance:


----------



## Kaedin

I'm 39 weeks today and I'm feeling exhausted! Constantly drained and not sleeping well at night. Been getting pains very low down in my bump but think its just from sitting at a desk at work for too long


----------



## lov3hat3

Baby Mason was born 18th march at 2:03am weighing 8lb 14oz, will upload my induction story which I can safely say was very eventful! Good luck to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







1390493_260873177425752_1306264654_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## karry1412

lov3hat3 said:


> Baby Mason was born 18th march at 2:03am weighing 8lb 14oz, will upload my induction story which I can safely say was very eventful! Good luck to everyone!

Congratulations!! :baby:


----------



## Kaedin

Congrats - cute pic


----------



## xZoeyx

Congrats love hate. A sweet little face x


----------



## AC1987

congrats!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats love hate- he is gorgeous! I have a mason too :cloud9:

yay for all the babies coming <3


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats lov3hat3! He is gorgeous! Loving the name Mason too!


----------



## AC1987

I don't wanna jinx it but I've been getting some tightening with some light cramping :happydance: 
Of course this happened the other day and then stopped. :shrug:


----------



## Lady_Bee

Baby Benjamin is here! :) He was born by c-section this morning and weighed 7 lb 3 oz. Bigger than I expected! (His brother was 7 lb 10 oz but two weeks overdue so I was expecting this baby to be quite a lot smaller). He looks sooooo much like his brother did as a newborn.

The c-section itself was actually a really good experience and not half as scary as I imagined. The hospital staff here have all been amazing. I got skin to skin with Benjamin almost straight away and have been chilling out on pain meds and eating jello all day haha. (They won't give me solid food until I pass gas. Come on farts!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## azure girl

I got a few mild back contractions today and a stronger abdominal one, but now just the random BH...come on baby, I want to hold you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats LoveHate and LadyBee both of your babies are gorgeous :)


----------



## AC1987

:wacko: well I think I might be in early stages of labour... hoping I will be able to sleep tonight before anything really starts to happen.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AC1987 said:


> :wacko: well I think I might be in early stages of labour... hoping I will be able to sleep tonight before anything really starts to happen.

Exciting!! I know how ready you are to be done :) 

GL and FX for a swift delivery for you and your LO


----------



## MrsHamstra

Aww all these babies are soo cute!! Congrats all


----------



## shiseru

Congrats all! So envious and jealous. Come on, when is my turn?


----------



## xZoeyx

Congrats Lady Bee. Glad it was a pleasant experience.


I'm so fed up now :( just feel like crying


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Lady Bee!!Glad it went smoothly! 

So jealous seeing all these babies! I want to hold mine!


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations LoveHate and LadyBee...such beautiful babies :cloud9: 

I'm two days overdue now, the consultant attempted a sweep yesterday however couldn't do one successfully as my cervix remain closed :( They are going to try again next week... 

Has anyone else experienced this? xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Growth scan this afternoon,really hope they don't schedule me for an induction :-(


----------



## xZoeyx

Good luck Lizzy.


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Lady_Bee! Glad you had such a good experience! He's gorgeous! :baby:

AC1987 - Good luck! Keep us posted!

pinklizzy - Good luck to you too! I have mine tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## Lizzybee

Went into labour 16th, emcs 17th, baby boy born 1pm. Home today. Overwhelmed, sore but relieved baby is well. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## karry1412

Lizzybee said:


> Went into labour 16th, emcs 17th, baby boy born 1pm. Home today. Overwhelmed, sore but relieved baby is well. Good luck to everyone else x

Congratulations! :baby::hugs:


----------



## patch2006uk

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies in the last week! Lovely to pop back and see all the photos :)

Hope everyone in their last couple of weeks is doing ok! xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Lizzybee! Glad you have your LO safely in your arms!


----------



## AC1987

OMG!!! what a freaking fast labour... I'll post more details later... but a baby girl 5 pounds 9 ounces 18 3/4 "


----------



## sun

AC1987 said:


> OMG!!! what a freaking fast labour... I'll post more details later... but a baby girl 5 pounds 9 ounces 18 3/4 "

Wow Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## xZoeyx

Blimey AC. Now it's just me left to moan about still being pregnant :(

Congrats x


----------



## Paperhearts

Wow! Congrats everyone. Poor Zoey. :( Not long now!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Congrats Lady Bee and Lizzybee! Ooh this is so exciting. I wonder who will go next??


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow AC congratulations! Can't wait to hear your story! Zoey I am still here! Bit worried I will be joining the April thread at this point!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Yay AC! So glad you were able to go without being induced!! Congrats!!

I'm still here as well Zoey!


----------



## azure girl

Haha probably not me, I have been stuffing my face! Hungry hungry hippo!


----------



## Helzy

After walking loads today, plenty of RLT, and bouncing on my ball....


Still nothing. :( Few pains in bed last night, but they've disappeared again. Don't keep me waiting too long, Spud!


----------



## xZoeyx

Paperhearts said:


> Wow! Congrats everyone. Poor Zoey. :( Not long now!

It doesn't feel that way :(


----------



## Kaedin

Woke up through the night last night and had a "clear out" been getting strong pains low down in my bump.

Nothing regular or getting stronger - so I think babys is moving down. Have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning so will see what she says


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm still here too Zoey!
Congratulations to everyone who's babies are here already :cloud9:
My growth scan was fine :happydance: Baby is measuring approx 7lb 4oz so not tiny at all and fluid pools were fine at 4.5mm so no need for induction. I'd be happy to wait it out over the weekend now.


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations AC!! :baby:

And delighted everything went well for you pinklizzy! Hope mine goes well in the morning :happydance:


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck Karry, hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## xZoeyx

Glad everything went well for you Lizzy :)

Good luck karry


----------



## blessedmomma

yay on the new babies <3

cant wait to see the rest!!! cmon babies :)


----------



## shiseru

Wow congrats! 

Am i the only one? Approaching 39 weeks and showing no signs of labor! Argh!


----------



## azure girl

DH and I DTD and now I am rather crampy in my lower abdomen, had one or two contractions, we shall see...


----------



## darcie

Can I join in? I was due 2 days ago! No sign of baby. Am I the only one in march that's overdue :) x


----------



## xZoeyx

Another day... Still no sign of a baby.... Sigh..... Although this cold is a killer and I praying it's a really fast cold and not one that lingers for weeks!

I'm not sure if there are others over due I can't remember who we have as so many have popped babies out now


----------



## SarandrewBean

Hi Zoey I see your still a waiting duck like me. So nice to see everyones gorgeous babies but cant help but feel I will be forever pregnant atm.. havent had a bloody show/lost plug or anything so feels like this could be a long while... :( 

Xx


----------



## pinklizzy

39 weeks today and no signs of anything happening!


----------



## Mummylou23

iv got a horrible chesty cough and it hurts my ribs with coughing :( only came on other day is this normal to get a cold so close to due?


----------



## Kaedin

Me and my partner DTD this morning, been bouncing on my birth ball for around 30 mins and still nothing!! Not even a tightening urgh

I also feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever


----------



## fwlgrl

I'm officially overdue as well!


----------



## xZoeyx

I don't know if it's normal but I've got a cold too and it's a bad one. I'm one of those people that just never ever gets cold, I start to get the sniffles and then that's it, my immune system kicks in, but it does mean it takes a pretty damn bad cold too get past my immune system, so I am gonna be super poorly :(

Yup still waiting, had lots of mucus plug loss for past week but it means nothing. There really is nothing left to do but wait but I already know I'm going to be induced. I swear 90% of first time mums end up induced!


----------



## darcie

fwlgrl said:


> I'm officially overdue as well!

I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it x


----------



## SarandrewBean

xZoeyx said:


> I don't know if it's normal but I've got a cold too and it's a bad one. I'm one of those people that just never ever gets cold, I start to get the sniffles and then that's it, my immune system kicks in, but it does mean it takes a pretty damn bad cold too get past my immune system, so I am gonna be super poorly :(
> 
> Yup still waiting, had lots of mucus plug loss for past week but it means nothing. There really is nothing left to do but wait but I already know I'm going to be induced. I swear 90% of first time mums end up induced!

Ive had a cold last week or two, it appears to have gone but still have the blocked nose feeling and feel generally bleh...

Really hoping I dont get induced, have no fear about the actual labor but my fears are tearing, being induced/waters being broken for me. Hoping when I have a sweep next week it works.

Xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Not overdue yet, but pretty sure I will be.

I remember this last few weeks well from my lsat pregnancy. Its depressing. You have all the maternal hormones so just want to hold and cuddle your baby... but it WONT COME OUT!!!!

Within days of having the baby though i remember really missing being pregnant and feeling those little nudgy movements in your belly (even getting phantom ones afterwards!) so trying not to be TOO depressed especially cos this is the last ever time i will have a wriggly bump :(

Zoey to cheer you up.. we WILL both have our babies within the next 2 weeks maximum! (I know 2 weeks sounds ages but remember back to 9 months ago doing the preg test and its not that long! :))


----------



## Shandelion

Congrats AC, can't wait to know more!


----------



## Helzy

I have a feeling he's going to hang on now until April Fool's day, and this is backed up (in my mind) by the fact the MW is going to do a sweep on the Monday before if I haven't had him. It seems to make sense in my little head!

I don't know whether I was dreaming or not last night, but I felt (or imagined?) two or three period pain like feelings. Strange thing to briefly dream about if that's what it was!


----------



## Kaedin

Had my midwife appointment - all went well but baby still isn't engaged. But staying positive about this as some babys dont drop into the pelvis until labour starts.

She said she thinks ill have a baby within a week, but if not ive got another midwife appointment booked for next friday and they can do a sweep to see if it starts my labour off


----------



## 44npregnant

C section is tentatively scheduled for Tue/Wed of next week. I only have today at work and Monday/Tuesday. Now it's getting too real....:cry:


----------



## pinklizzy

44npregnant said:


> C section is tentatively scheduled for Tue/Wed of next week. I only have today at work and Monday/Tuesday. Now it's getting too real....:cry:

:hugs: You're so close to meeting your little one now! x


----------



## Snufflepop

Still here too ladies! No sign of anything. No show, no loss of plug, no BH ...... Nothing!!!!!

It feels like I have been pregnant since the dawn of time and will never actually have this baby! Argh the frustration!


----------



## karry1412

Thanks Lizzy & Zoey!


I'm good! Thanks so much for asking! Still waiting for the call with my blood test results but I'm not worried about them. It's to determine if I need to go on insulin before the baby is born & that's not going to happen so it was a bit of a waste of time. The scan went well! It can be out by a pound either way but they're estimating 8lbs 10oz so now they say I don't need the C section after all! :happydance: She was going to schedule an exam for Tuesday & DH JOKINGLY said I'd do it now if she was willing & she did! While she was doing the exam she went "Oh my God!" & said she was so glad she did it early because apparently the baby is ready to go! If he's not here by Tuesday I'll be induced. This time next week he'll be here - and in time for my very first Mothers Day! So in shock (which is ridiculous I know - should have figured I'd be having this baby at some point!) :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well? xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Glad it all went so well Karry!! Hurry up now baby :D


----------



## Waiting4bb

Been getting some dull back pain (reminiscent of back labor..yikes) over the last few days and an increase in braxton hicks. Other than that no signs. Midwife guessed baby was around 6.5lbs on Wednesday and my first was 7.6lbs, so who knows how long I will go. Have a sick toddler and husband now, it would be nice to have everyone healthier before the lo shows. :) Surreal that today is my due date. Not that it means anything....


----------



## ClaireJ23

darcie said:


> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...

Me too :nope:

Been having BH (some painful), and losing mucus plugs regularly, am 2cm dilated, 90% effaced and still no baby. So many false alarms, just driving me mad.


----------



## karry1412

Waiting4bb said:


> Been getting some dull back pain (reminiscent of back labor..yikes) over the last few days and an increase in braxton hicks. Other than that no signs. Midwife guessed baby was around 6.5lbs on Wednesday and my first was 7.6lbs, so who knows how long I will go. Have a sick toddler and husband now, it would be nice to have everyone healthier before the lo shows. :) Surreal that today is my due date. Not that it means anything....

Sorry to hear your toddler & husband aren't well! Hope they're better soon :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

darcie said:


> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...

Ladies you are not alone...I was due on the 18th...had a unsuccessful sweep too...how are you both? Im getting odd tightening's and that's it! x


----------



## LaDY

ClaireJ23 said:


> darcie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too :nope:
> 
> Been having BH (some painful), and losing mucus plugs regularly, am 2cm dilated, 90% effaced and still no baby. So many false alarms, just driving me mad.Click to expand...

Oh Claire I didn't realise you were still overdue...was just going to check the march monkeys thread to see if you had any news...how are you feeling? xx


----------



## darcie

My sweep didn't work either. I think once you go overdue you can't ever imagine them coming. I've had no signs what so ever! Getting fed up x


----------



## xZoeyx

I can't workout if what I have had tonight is tightenings or baby moving!


----------



## ClaireJ23

LaDY said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darcie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too :nope:
> 
> Been having BH (some painful), and losing mucus plugs regularly, am 2cm dilated, 90% effaced and still no baby. So many false alarms, just driving me mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Claire I didn't realise you were still overdue...was just going to check the march monkeys thread to see if you had any news...how are you feeling? xxClick to expand...

Thanks, keep getting contractions that stop/start mostly painless but the something that seems to be getting consistently more painful and regular. Hope not too much longer. Are you getting any signs yourself?


----------



## Helzy

Does anyone else get a really sore spot on their bump? :( I've had it for a couple of weeks now, at the top right of my bump. Feels like bruising, but it isn't. :/ Not made to feel any better when I cough as it irritates it. I suppose I could almost say it feels as though someone's sat in there rubbing with the top right side of my bump with a wire brush.

Confused as to what's causing it, i've read a few ladies' experiences with it and it ranges from 'I don't know but it's a normal thing' to a sign of pre-e!


----------



## fwlgrl

darcie said:


> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...

I've lost my mucus plug. Been having strong Braxton Hicks since I took a walk yesterday afternoon but that's about it. They're pretty far apart. Had a Biophysical Profile yesterday and he was sleeping and sucking his thumb... Glad one of us is comfortable! Lol


----------



## fwlgrl

Helzy said:


> Does anyone else get a really sore spot on their bump? :( I've had it for a couple of weeks now, at the top right of my bump. Feels like bruising, but it isn't. :/ Not made to feel any better when I cough as it irritates it. I suppose I could almost say it feels as though someone's sat in there rubbing with the top right side of my bump with a wire brush.
> 
> Confused as to what's causing it, i've read a few ladies' experiences with it and it ranges from 'I don't know but it's a normal thing' to a sign of pre-e!

I've had it for weeks... feels like a bruise from the inside and in one spot it almost feels numb. It gets worse when he pushes up into my ribs and during BH but i can feel it all the time! It's very uncomfortable some days :( I feel it's a lot worse the longer I wear a bra.


----------



## Shandelion

My son's movements have greatly diminished in the last four days. I know it might slow before labor. But at my last prenatal I saw a different midwife, who walked in and automatically typed in her report that movement was fine, before even talking to me! I mentioned the decreased movement and she said that at this point it's quality, not quantity of movement. I don't really feel like anything is wrong...but the more days go by, I start to worry :( I'm 39 weeks. How can I take another week or two of him running out of room and moving less??


----------



## pinklizzy

I've been feeling the same Shandelion :-(, I still get movement in roughly the same patterns, but it's not as vigorous now there's less room. I'm constantly paranoid that there's something wrong and as much as I want bubs to stay put until he/she's ready, I'd feel so much happier once they're out!!


----------



## Kaedin

My midwife always says to me at each appointment that you should always be feeling baby moving around, if theres any changes to phone the hospital. Baby should still be active even in labour. 

My babys doesnt kick as such now, but I feel her wiggling and stretching her legs ect. If youre worried I would give the hospital a call, always best to get this stuff checked out asap xx


----------



## Kaedin

Been getting some tightening feelings and a few pains. Some of the time I'm unsure if its a tightening or baby is just moving (is this normal lol?? )

Hoping baby decides to come today!


----------



## xZoeyx

Well I have nothing to report here AGAIN :( my "tightenings" must have been baby moving.

I am so poorly I just want to cry and cry

I've totally had enough of this now! Mentally it is killing me, I am so depressed and miserable!

I am due a sweep on Wednesday next week but I just can't face it, I know how badly I want this over with but I just cannot face having an internal. 
I have no car until tomorrow, because I was so poorly last night I decided to get a lift home from my dads and I left my car there, so I shall pick that up tomorrow, and as soon as I have, I am starting every single self induction technique I can possibly find, including Clary Sage which I told myself I would wait until due day but I just can't take this any longer :( 

Why am I being so selfish?


----------



## xZoeyx

Kaedin said:


> Been getting some tightening feelings and a few pains. Some of the time I'm unsure if its a tightening or baby is just moving (is this normal lol?? )
> 
> Hoping baby decides to come today!

I had this last night, the pains being mainly on my right hand side, but it has lead too nothing :( I think what I thought were tightenings were actually baby pushing himself out of my belly as much as poss. 

I have continual period pain this morning but it's just a dull ache and I already know it's gonna lead too absolutely nothing.

I am done getting my hopes up, I am destined too be induced I already know it, and yet I'm only 39+4. God I am a miserable bitch!


----------



## loulabump

Aww so sorry your feeling so miserable...hang in there! I know it doesnt seem like it but the end is really close and you will be holding your baby before you know it xx


----------



## Kaedin

Sorry to hear your feeling so down Zoey! I've been feeling the exact same at times, it's not selfish but just try and stay positive! Remember you've done 39 weeks and 4 days - which is a very long time! So although these last days seem long and the end still far away it's not really. And you will be holding your baby getting hugs very soon x 

I'm booked for a sweep next Friday if baby doesn't come on her own. Plenty of bouncing on my birth ball & eating more pineapple for me. doubt it will make any different but worth a go x


----------



## xZoeyx

I didn't wanna look too much Into it but these tightenings that started yesterday have been accompanied with constant period pain.

It hasn't gone away, not as much tightening this morning but the period pain is constant, and it's accompanied with back pain. It gets worse when I sit still, but is still constant when active. Wonder what it could be? My boobs are also having periods of intense stinging in the nipple area?!


----------



## Snufflepop

Zoey I am getting quite similar feelings of tightening but I can't tell if it is the baby pushing out or the bump contracting. Have a feeling its the baby though.

Period pain is a good sign though I thought. I have heard lots of ladies saying that their labour started with period type cramps so you might be starting early labour! Don't feel too down though, I know its miserable but think of your beautiful boy at the end of it!


----------



## xZoeyx

That's what I am focusing on. Either way in approximately 2 weeks he will be here. 
I just have to learn to be patient. After all, once he is here, he is mine for life.


----------



## TCK_Runner

hey everyone, sorry the hospital didn't have wifi - Emma Maria was born Wed March 19 at 7:15am Berlin time. :) I will post labor story later, short version: I didn't get any painkillers, even surprised the midwives as a ftm... also surprised myself lol was quite the athletic event of my life.....


----------



## xZoeyx

Congrats TCK, she looks very sweet


----------



## Eltjuh

Shandelion said:


> My son's movements have greatly diminished in the last four days. I know it might slow before labor. But at my last prenatal I saw a different midwife, who walked in and automatically typed in her report that movement was fine, before even talking to me! I mentioned the decreased movement and she said that at this point it's quality, not quantity of movement. I don't really feel like anything is wrong...but the more days go by, I start to worry :( I'm 39 weeks. How can I take another week or two of him running out of room and moving less??

Movements shouldn't decrease before labour.... If I were you and they had really slowed down for 4 days I'd be in hospital to get checked out! 
Any reduction in movement should be checked out, it can never hurt to get it checked!!


----------



## amytrisha

I barely come in here but I completely agree with Eltjuh, Shandelion I'd call L&D and get yourself a second opinion. X


----------



## xZoeyx

My midwife said different? My midwife and my mum said movement does tend to slow but right before labour as a pose too days before. I don't know tho.

My stomach is still cramps and it really hurts too move, kind of like trapped gas. Still know it won't lead too anything though. Sucks to be me lol


----------



## Snufflepop

TCK congratulations! She looks adorable! Can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## azure girl

Getting more BH these days, they come for an hour or two at regular intervals and then stop. More period pains, but they are infrequent. Oh and holy BMs, I had 3 or 4 yesterday, ugh...


----------



## karry1412

TCK_Runner said:


> hey everyone, sorry the hospital didn't have wifi - Emma Maria was born Wed March 19 at 7:15am Berlin time. :) I will post labor story later, short version: I didn't get any painkillers, even surprised the midwives as a ftm... also surprised myself lol was quite the athletic event of my life.....

Congratulations!! :baby:


----------



## Kaedin

Been having pains all day today, but they don't seem to be getting sorer or coming regularly. Would be lovely if my waters just went now & labour could just properly start hehe


----------



## LaDY

ClaireJ23 said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darcie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too :nope:
> 
> Been having BH (some painful), and losing mucus plugs regularly, am 2cm dilated, 90% effaced and still no baby. So many false alarms, just driving me mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Claire I didn't realise you were still overdue...was just going to check the march monkeys thread to see if you had any news...how are you feeling? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, keep getting contractions that stop/start mostly painless but the something that seems to be getting consistently more painful and regular. Hope not too much longer. Are you getting any signs yourself?Click to expand...

aww fingers crossed things happen for you soon...will keep my fingers crossed for you! loads of tightening's here and that's about it...im not too sure what to do now...im due my second sweep on Tuesday...hopefully my cervix will be open!! Have you had your sweep? xx


----------



## LaDY

TCK...a very big congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## Kaedin

Probably a silly question, but I've been getting pains and tightenings all day. How do I know if they are contractions? Or if they are just braxton hicks ??

They aren't frequent - like I haven't been able to time them as they're not happening every X mins. I guess if its a contraction I would know for sure ?

This is my first baby and I feel rather clueless


----------



## Eltjuh

xZoeyx said:


> My midwife said different? My midwife and my mum said movement does tend to slow but right before labour as a pose too days before. I don't know tho.
> 
> My stomach is still cramps and it really hurts too move, kind of like trapped gas. Still know it won't lead too anything though. Sucks to be me lol

My midwife told me that it's a myth that movements slow down and to go in if they did. Either way, if it was me I'd rather be safe than sorry and get checked out..... 
Can't remember my LO's movements slowing down before labour.... even when my waters had already gone!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Labor story...
So that day I had contractions, we went to the hospital at 9:30PM or so... doctors hooked me up the CTG around 10:30 and at 11 checked my cervix, which was only 1cm dilated (but contractions were regular, 4-5 mins apart and getting stronger) and decided I needed to stroll around some... didn't do much strolling as I had to poop like 7 times in an hour!!! They checked me again at midnight and around 12:15 decided contractions were strong enough to admit me and hook me up to the machines. I was told to drink lots of water and wait. By almost 4am the contractions were 1-2 mins apart and super strong, but waters in tact still and cervix only 2cm :( So I was given that stuff to speed up the cervix opening - whatever it is that begins with a 'p.' holy hell, that stuff was way worse than the contractions!!! at 4:30am I felt dizzy and puked EVERYWHERE to the point only water and bile was coming out!! But then they checked my cervix and I was already at 5-6!!! When checked again around maybe 5-5:15 I was at 8cm but waters in tact still... so midwife broke them around 5:30am and that's when things got super exciting.... contractions insanely intense and baby heart rate closely monitored. Around 6 or so I had intense urges to push, so I started begging my husband to ask the midwife, who had left the room - "WHEN CAN I PUSH???" Around 6:15-6:30 am the sun was beginning to come up outside the window and I could hear birds singing... and they started changing the setup of the table and machines and a doctor and several midwives came in to help out, and the one attending to me all night announced in German "The baby is coming" which is how I knew the childbirth was imminent. Also, I wanted to push like I had the worst poop of my life coming... :haha:

So then the new midwife came in and I pleaded "WHEN CAN I PUSH, WHEN CAN I PUSH?" and she said "if you want to push, you can now" and man did I push! :haha: so much pressure and urge... of course, it wasn't quite good enough, and she asked if I wanted to try another position - so glad I did that yoga btw because I was down on all fours doing cat/cow and yoga breathing through the contractions followed by major pushes. That got the baby much closer, then I turned over and just did it the "normal" looking way with my chin to my chest and knees pulled in. Yoga breathing in between contractions still... Emma was born at 7:15AM and they put her right on top of me, she started searching for my nipples right away! the placenta came out one small push later, midwife asked me to touch it, my husband cut the cord... it was all very sudden and intense, but worked out in the end. They left us in the receiving room on the table for two hours with the baby on my chest and then next to me, then they wrapped her up and let my husband hold her for a while, he loved that. :) It was fantastic having him there the whole time, he did a great job coaching me, looking me right in the eyes during contractions and encouraging me. The midwives were very good at coaching me through when and how to push and breathe. In fact, to be blunt and honest, the absolute worst part of it all wasn't contractions or even the crowning, it was that stupid drug they gave me for the cervix dilation when I puked my guts out everywhere and felt like death. My husband said he was so worried, I looked so pale! I was happy it wore off after an hour and I started feeling better (relatively speaking, lol!!!). 

Also, I was really lucky, I only had a superficial tear at the top of the labia, they gave me two stitches. But it burns when I pee, that sucks. The afterpains (from the uterus contracting) are starting to get better now, but those were also a bit intense at first - it's like period cramps at random times. I don't get them as frequently now but the first day or two they were no fun.

So far in the postpartum period the worst for me is actually more unexpected than I thought: breastfeeding! It is so so difficult and it HURTS! I guess I will be heading to that part of the forums now... I am so lucky I have an awesome midwife who came by my apartment earlier today. I have cold compresses and the insurance already rented me an electronic medela pump for up to 6 months... I tried for like two days in the hospital to get enough to feed the baby - using shields, putting creams and what not on my nipples to get them to heal, cold compresses in between - and all I got was really bloody, sore nipples. So I had to start with the pump and use some formula when I couldn't pump enough. Anyways, I'm ok with that, and those LLL people - who my midwife has dubbed "the Taliban" :haha: - can bite me! My daughter has no problems latching so far, she is always searching for my nipple, so I know that once my milk and nipples are a bit better tomorrow or Monday I can put her back on it. 

That's all for now!


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations TCK!!
I was told the same about movements, that the pattern should be the same and should be getting the same amount of movement during the day. I've been worried because when I was smaller I'd see limbs sticking out of the side and front of my bump when baby moved and now it's not as obvious-still moving lots though and wriggling his/her little bum under my diaphragm which isn't very comfortable!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Thats a fab birth story tck! I had the gel and pessary petocin too as i was induced and just before i hit 10cm i brought my guts up too! Then went from that to water then to bile which was hurting from gagging so much


congratulations xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Ouch that pitocin is EVIL. I had to have it too last time. You did SO well to do it without pain relief after that! I was sick with it too and im never ever sick so it must be nasty stuff!


----------



## Snufflepop

TCK great story! Sounds like you did amazingly well to cope with no pain relief!


----------



## Shandelion

:) I've had a few random Braxton Hicks today, like my whole stomach was suddenly inflated like a balloon, held, then released. Not many, but this is unusual for me. I only get them when waking up with a full bladder. How happy-making! 

I have just enough movement to not feel like I should go in, by the way. I don't feel like something is wrong, exactly. My gut instinct says nothing's wrong. I just don't like it. I wish I did feel the need to go in, I just don't.


----------



## Kaedin

Been getting very painful contractions now. Hoping it's real labour. Fell asleep for a few hours but back up now. Will try and get some more rest - if this is it ill need as much rest as I can get hehe


----------



## Shandelion

I've actually been having tons of BH tonight :D Not just a few, now! I could make up other signs, like back pain, but I don't know if what I'm feeling counts. I don't imagine I'm going into labor, but how awesome to have changes!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Tried dtd last night and it didn't seem to cause any extra contractions. Had a tiny bit of spotting this morning... but no signs of impending labor.. Contractions do seem more intense when they come, so that is reassuring that my body is doing something in the right direction. Lol. I can feel it gearing up, just hoping I go before too long! Labor dust for all, especially to you overdue mommies!


----------



## azure girl

Tried to DTD, failed...poor DH. I have had way more mild contractions today, probably about 10. Here is to hoping they increase soon!


----------



## AC1987

I think I have finally caught up!Congrats tck!!

Here is my birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...nts/2144495-rosalind-olivias-birth-story.html

Its been a crazy few days everything happening so fast :haha:


----------



## ClaireJ23

LaDY said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darcie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwlgrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially overdue as well!
> 
> I thought I was the only overdue one this month! Have you had any signs? It's rubbish isn't it xClick to expand...
> 
> Me too :nope:
> 
> Been having BH (some painful), and losing mucus plugs regularly, am 2cm dilated, 90% effaced and still no baby. So many false alarms, just driving me mad.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Claire I didn't realise you were still overdue...was just going to check the march monkeys thread to see if you had any news...how are you feeling? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, keep getting contractions that stop/start mostly painless but the something that seems to be getting consistently more painful and regular. Hope not too much longer. Are you getting any signs yourself?Click to expand...
> 
> aww fingers crossed things happen for you soon...will keep my fingers crossed for you! loads of tightening's here and that's about it...im not too sure what to do now...im due my second sweep on Tuesday...hopefully my cervix will be open!! Have you had your sweep? xxClick to expand...

BH are getting stronger and closer together but I'm not in labour as they aren't causing me pain. Baby's head feels low too. Might get a sweep on Monday, but due in hospital on Tuesday 10am for induction via balloon catheter. Midwife says I can discuss it on Tuesday and refuse induction if I wish, she's being very supportive and patient. I'll just wait and see how I feel. I feel healthy and well right now, baby moving ok etc. so we'll see. 

Fingers crossed for you too, lots of tightenings are a good sign. Body's way of preparing. 

Congratulations to all those ladies who have recently had their babies.


----------



## LaDY

Hope so Claire...let me know how your appointment goes...iv been kicking myself for not having the raspberry leaf tea earlier now...may have to try some of the other tricks to start labour off! xx


----------



## xZoeyx

I'm not sure how I feel anymore. Last 2 days lead me too believe somethig was going too happen as was having the backache with constant period pains but nothing has happened, still no plug loss. And today although I had a couple of moments of period pain, that's all and it's gone again and is not accompanied by any back pain.
I hate this, absolutely hate all the teasing and the what if's. It feels like everyone else who felt the same has either had a baby now or is showing signs of impending labour. Me? NADA!!! Grrrrrr

I REALLY don't want a sweep on Wednesday and I REALLY don't want induction but I can see it will have to give in to one if not both of these things. Ahh well what will be will be. I don't really know why I feel so miserable about what should be such a happy event. I think it's because I have so much other stress in my life currently that I want something to focus on.


----------



## AC1987

aww Zoey I hope it happens for you soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## TCK_Runner

Hang in there Zoey! I had to wait 'til 40w5d but it was only 24 hours after I started seeing a little bloody show that she was born... up until then I'd only had BH! So you never know! :)


----------



## Snufflepop

Kaedin hope its happening for you, sounds promising. 

Everybody else sounds like you are all at least having some signs that things are moving in the direction....I don't even have BH or anything. Think this baby is going to turn out an April baby!


----------



## azure girl

Ugh...false labor this morning, it sucked, and then it went away...but also lost some more plug! Yay!


----------



## LaDY

Snufflepop said:


> Kaedin hope its happening for you, sounds promising.
> 
> Everybody else sounds like you are all at least having some signs that things are moving in the direction....I don't even have BH or anything. Think this baby is going to turn out an April baby!

I have a feeling my bubba will end up being a April baby too hun...when are you due? xx


----------



## Snufflepop

LaDY said:


> Snufflepop said:
> 
> 
> Kaedin hope its happening for you, sounds promising.
> 
> Everybody else sounds like you are all at least having some signs that things are moving in the direction....I don't even have BH or anything. Think this baby is going to turn out an April baby!
> 
> I have a feeling my bubba will end up being a April baby too hun...when are you due? xxClick to expand...

Due 30th March but was hoping she would be early rather than late.

Going by the complete lack of anything I am assuming she will go over and I will end up being induced which I really didn't want! 

Have you been offered any induction or anything as I see you are overdue? 

My MW said if baby hasn't made an appearance by my 40 week appt then they can start offering sweeps etc but not sure how I feel about that yet!


----------



## xZoeyx

I don't know if this means anything but I'm having constant Braxton hicks. One on top of the other and they are not "painful" but they are not atall ignorable. Having a bath has done nothing to help, and neither has laying down.

My mum said this is how her labour started with me. Do you think this could be it? I doubt it but now there is a chance it could be I'm really scared...


----------



## SarandrewBean

No idea if what Im having is 'symptoms' but its my due date tomorrow... all day Ive been nesting and feeling more energetic, also have lower back pain and loads of pressure in bottom of stomach also felt fairly gassy last few hours and am going to the toilet (tmi) roughly 3 times a day sometimes more the past few days.

Xx


----------



## AC1987

Zoey, it could be! The beginning of my labours don't hurt :haha: 


Ahhh I can't believe it was only a couple days ago and I was wanting to go into labour.. now my baby is 3 days old! :dohh:


----------



## fwlgrl

Ugh... painful cramp - like contractions for 3 hours last night. Went to sleep, woke up to nothing but a sore belly :(


----------



## ale

Alyssa is 9 days old :)
First time going to church
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-23 15.16.44.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xZoeyx

It turned into NOTHING. What a surprise!!!! I am so upset by this all now. I was certain that was it, I sorted my hospital bags and even had clothes for hospital ironed and ready :,( 
I had nested like mad, had 2 clear outs, so all signs were there but nothing!!!

I'm not gonna post anymore until it's actually happening Cos I can't take anymore what ifs. 

Hope everyone left has a good labour and birth and soon!


----------



## TCK_Runner

You're almost there! I was going crazy after 40 weeks, so I know how you feel, and I had to wait til 40w5d! My advice? Lots of cooking and baking. Even extra, more than you think, fill up the freezer and fridge. Postpartum it's hard to find anytime to eat let alone cook. My MW said warm meals are important, I am so glad I froze all that soup and curries last week.


----------



## shiseru

Snufflepop said:


> Everybody else sounds like you are all at least having some signs that things are moving in the direction....I don't even have BH or anything. Think this baby is going to turn out an April baby!

I am with you! I am due 31 Mar and there is nothing to indicate my body was going to labor soon! I still walk and shop around... :haha: 

I had my last check up, baby weigh 7 pounds. Doctor said my cervix is soft, ripening but baby is still high. Can anyone explains what these mean, I'm confused :wacko:

A RCS is set on the 31st Mar if baby doesn't come before then, so that means no VBAC for me since I am not allowed to go past my due date.

EDIT: I went for a foot reflexology just now, because a few of my friends went into labour after the massage! Ugh, guess I got desperate! Even if it doesn't get me into labor, at least it helps me relax.


----------



## fwlgrl

They were considering inducing me at 37 weeks so the weekend before that I made a ton of freezer meals and have stocked up on stuff like pasta that can make an easy dinner! I've got the stuff to bake some Pecan wedding cookies tomorrow... we were laughing this weekend that we literally have everything except the baby! Tomorrow will be 40+4, and I have an appointment in the morning, depending on his growth they may be sending me for induction which at this point I'd be happy with lol. I'm ready to meet my little man!


----------



## ClaireJ23

It is definitely driving me crazy the waiting, had regular contractions last night 10-15 mins apart for 3-4 hours. It felt like it could have progressed into something but no.

On a positive note, I had a text from a friend whose baby is one year old today and she had the same due date as me last year so you never know.

Edit: contractions started up again, fingers crossed that these progress.


----------



## Kaedin

I've still been getting painful contractions and tightenings, but they're not coming regularly. But this is now the 3rd day - so hopefully they keep coming and I can have baby today!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Kaedin said:


> I've still been getting painful contractions and tightenings, but they're not coming regularly. But this is now the 3rd day - so hopefully they keep coming and I can have baby today!

Fingers crossed for both of us then x


----------



## Helzy

I'm hoping that what i'm having here is signs. It might not be, it's all so easily explained away. :shrug: 

Yesterday I was a bit scarce on the BM side of things, so thought that I could put my cramping down to that. Went three times over the night, and again twice this morning, but i'm still cramping. I'm not having full BMs though? It feels like it could be period-like cramps, but also as if I still need to clear out. :S 

Also, I could hardly sleep last night, when usually I can get up to go to the toilet and go straight back to sleep afterwards. Please, please be a sign! AND! My acid reflux at night has all but disappeared? I usually get it every night pretty bad, but I had it for a bit during the day yesterday, and absolutely zilch last night...

Absolutely banging headache before bed last night, which thankfully has gone. Had a little burst of energy yesterday, but that's disappeared. Only thing is, I haven't had a show or lost any plug :shrug: I really hope these cramps are something, I'm desperate for him to be out now - so much so, I was excited about the thought of labour when I was lying thinking about it in bed!

Could these be signs, or am I just an eager beaver? :dohh:


----------



## Waiting4bb

Nothing at all happening here! Was hoping to go this weekend sometime while dh was home but nope. Darn my babies like to stay in there. :) So praying I don't end up being induced. How is everyone else?


----------



## pinklizzy

I had my MW appt today and everything is pretty much the same! I've got another appt in a weeks time when hopefully she'll give me a sweep if my cervix is favourable. Have done a fair bit of walking, taking LO back and forwards to nursery and walking to the birth centre, eaten lots of pineapple and sat on the ball for a bit but just have more crampy pains and nothing else!
Last night I had a nightmare that I went into labour and everyone we know turned up at the hospital and had a party. I went to the bathroom and when I came back I'd somehow missed the birth :dohh: My baby looked like a reborn doll with a dodgy blonde wig and I just kept crying about how much I hated it!! :cry:


----------



## Kaedin

I've still been getting contractions, but still not regular at all and not even as painful as they were 2 nights ago! ](*,)


Just been bouncing on my ball in the sheer hope that my waters go haha


----------



## Shandelion

Helzy said:


> I'm hoping that what i'm having here is signs. It might not be, it's all so easily explained away. :shrug:

That's the worst part, isn't it? There's almost no sign that can't be explained away until your waters break. I could say I have just about every early labor sign right now...or none. If I have the kid tomorrow, I could say I saw signs these last few days. But the likelihood of them being actual signs is awfully low.


----------



## Kaedin

I've been timing my contractions for the last hour or so but theyre not that painful. Is it still a contraction?


----------



## ClaireJ23

Regular painful contractions every 3-5 mins. And I'm in hospital, hope to have baby sometime tonight. At last! Phew, induction was tomorrow morning.


----------



## Snufflepop

Goodluck Claire, you will be holding your LO soon! 

Kaedin not sure if it counts counts if they are not painful, don't know though, I've never even had a BH to know how that feels. 

FX it turns into the real thing though!


----------



## spiceyuk

Just to update my little man arrived last Wednesday 19th via csection.
After having a emcs last time with my little girl in 2011 after a long labour, I decided to have an elective csection (I also had some placenta problems and bleeds during this pregnancy)
I was scheduled to be the first sectio of the day at 7.45.
I was pretty nervous but remained pretty calm even when sitting in the operating room. They started with the spinal and I knew we were gonna have problems. They attempted 6 times to insert it but couldn't get it in the right position, so decided I had to be knocked out. At this time panic set in and I really had to control myself as the face ask was put on and the realisation that my DH would miss the birth. I asked them to hand baby as soon as possible to DH who was waiting outside. 
Next thing I knew I woke up in recovery at 10.20. After begging for pain relief I was anxious to meet my little one, he was finally brought to me and I met my little Logan who weighed in at 7lb12oz and 52cm long. The love was instant although i was pretty out of it because of the medication. I then realised I had been in the theatre for 2 hours, so asked why it took so long to find out I suffered a heavy bleed.

I never got any more information about what happened and how much and why I bled , but i came home yesterday and am completely in love with my little guy.
He is inconsistent with the BF so we are having some struggles but we are so happy with our new family member. We are now complete 

Sorry if I scared any mums to be, I wanted to point out that even when things go totally different to plan, it is possible to see the positives and overcome things thrown at us.

Good luck to those waiting to go, I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## LaDY

Oooooo good luck Claire!!! Will keep an eye out for a update!! 

A very big congratulations spiceyuk! Glad you are ok :hugs: 

I'm having my second sweep tomorrow...hoping for positive results! xx


----------



## shiseru

Goodluck Claire! 

Kaedin when I told my gynae i am feeling pressure and tightening, she said this is contraction, I have no idea... hopefully this is the beginning of something for you!

Congrats spiceyuk!

Lady, good luck to your sweep!

afm, finally felt some tightening/pressure after the foot massage yesterday, baby is really active, I think that was what caused the contraction.,gonna do another session in 2 days time.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats spiceyuk, and glad to hear you made it out OK despite that bleed! Gosh I hope it wasn't anything too serious. In any case, the outcome seems to have been fine and the baby is fine. :)

Hope you are meeting your baby now or soon, Claire! 

Kaedin: IMO pain is relative and totally based on the person... I didn't feel my contractions were 'painful' until I'd been having them regularly for like 10 hours and they started to get strong enough that I actually had to stop doing everything else and just breathe through them. Even then, they honestly weren't that bad until I was much further along in the hospital, hooked up to the machines and what not. The baby was born about 5-6 hours after I felt the contractions were definitely getting stronger and increasingly 'painful', although I didn't feel they were unbearable until my waters were broken (she was born I believe less than 2 hours after that). But again, everyone's pain tolerance is different... my opinion is that if you can walk and talk through the contraction, then they aren't painful enough to merit the hospital... if you find yourself struggling to speak or stopping to breathe through it (and definitely if you find yourself grasping something tightly, or bending over until the pain subsides, or getting on all fours feels much more comfortable -- or the only way to get through it!) then it's probably the real thing.


----------



## Kaedin

Woke up getting more contractions, they are more painful than earlier but still not that bad. I can kind of ignore them & put to the back of my mind, but not enough to fall back asleep. Hoping this is really the start of labour. I've not contacted my hospital yet as the pain level is fine - and I don't feel like I have a particularly high pain threshold so no need to sit in hospital to be told just to go home heh


----------



## ale

Dr. told me the same thing.. It was still like that the day i went into labor! But what did make me go into labor was sex! But from the back.. That put me into labor with both of my girls :) hope this helps! By the way the day before i took castor oil and had a forced clear out.. Lol


shiseru said:


> Snufflepop said:
> 
> 
> Everybody else sounds like you are all at least having some signs that things are moving in the direction....I don't even have BH or anything. Think this baby is going to turn out an April baby!
> 
> I am with you! I am due 31 Mar and there is nothing to indicate my body was going to labor soon! I still walk and shop around... :haha:
> 
> I had my last check up, baby weigh 7 pounds. Doctor said my cervix is soft, ripening but baby is still high. Can anyone explains what these mean, I'm confused :wacko:
> 
> A RCS is set on the 31st Mar if baby doesn't come before then, so that means no VBAC for me since I am not allowed to go past my due date.
> 
> EDIT: I went for a foot reflexology just now, because a few of my friends went into labour after the massage! Ugh, guess I got desperate! Even if it doesn't get me into labor, at least it helps me relax.Click to expand...


----------



## Helzy

Two days before my due date and not a tiddly peeping sign today :(


----------



## AC1987

aww won't be long for you ladies!! I can hardly believe my DD2 is 5 days old now! Last week I was pregnant :haha: weird feeling!


----------



## Snufflepop

Congratulations spicey! 

Helzy I am the same, approaching due date and a whole load of nothing happening! It doesn't feel in any way like she is preparing to come out. Feels the same as the last three months. I really thought by now I might have some signs, ugh so fed up now! Hope everybody else is having more luck!


----------



## TCK_Runner

AC1987 said:


> aww won't be long for you ladies!! I can hardly believe my DD2 is 5 days old now! Last week I was pregnant :haha: weird feeling!

lol same here! So tired and have already forgotten pregnancy but would like all that free time back! I want to go have a latte at the cafe and read :haha:


----------



## Kaedin

I've been getting really strong pains now, they seem to be every 5- 10 mins. At what point should I contact the hospital?


----------



## xZoeyx

I've been avoiding posting cos it's all a bit much for me at the moment but it's my due date today and still Nada. 

Eating pineapple now, but don't expect much. Was supposed I have a sweep tomorrow but there is no guarantee that It will even go ahead due to midwife being unavailable.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Kaedin said:


> I've been getting really strong pains now, they seem to be every 5- 10 mins. At what point should I contact the hospital?

I would contact them when your pains are consistent and gaining in intensity. Maybe get in the tub and see if they slow or stop. 

Now hoping baby doesn't come because I'm feeling like crap! Sore throat, runny nose, and sneezing. Seriously why couldn't the baby come when I was feeling all energetic and fabulous?


----------



## biliboi2

Due Sunday but I'm in no rush!


----------



## fwlgrl

40+5 and all signs of labor are gone. Induction scheduled for Friday but my husband will be gone 12hrs/day Saturday and sunday for training... really hoping I will go into labor before Friday so he can be here. Feeling pretty discouraged right now :( Had a sweep yesterday morning and nothing at all :(


----------



## azure girl

Had my appointment today and we are 2 cm with a bulging sac, I need to do some squats or something, I want my baby! :)


----------



## Waiting4bb

fwlgrl said:


> 40+5 and all signs of labor are gone. Induction scheduled for Friday but my husband will be gone 12hrs/day Saturday and sunday for training... really hoping I will go into labor before Friday so he can be here. Feeling pretty discouraged right now :( Had a sweep yesterday morning and nothing at all :(

:hugs: Hope your baby decides to show up before your induction. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Baby Charlotte Lily was born on Tuesday 25th at 23.42. We are so happy to have her finally with us, 10lb 2oz. Birth story to follow


----------



## fwlgrl

Congrats Claire!


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Claire! Can't wait for the story!


----------



## AC1987

congrats!! :)


----------



## xZoeyx

Okay that's it, I officially quit being pregnant!!

Had my appointment today for the sweep, started off sound if really positive, going on about how low he is and how he has dropped etc. 
So then comes the sweep... She couldn't do it!!! She said my cervix was "really unfavourable". She massaged it a little but couldn't perform sweep properly.

I'm so upset. I just want too cry :( she also broke more bad news to me and said I could be looking at another 2 weeks before induction :,(. I can't take much more


----------



## Bunnikins

Zoey i went 2 weeks over with my first and its not nice I know. Just set your mind on the fact that it WILL definitely be 2 weeks away and forget about looking for labour signs.. then if it happens itl be a lovely surprise :)


----------



## Helzy

Due date tomorrow. Still no signs at all. :( At least I can keep in mind that it's two weeks yesterday until I definitely get started off. That's got to be something, right? Ah well.


----------



## xZoeyx

Thanks bunni.

It really is rubbish. Ah well, my time is coming x


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Claire!

Zoey: IMO that doesnt mean anything. Mine was apparently not favorable either (really far back and closed) all the way through labor when they gave me that drug to speed it up. So I was in labor before it went to 1-2 cm and then they forced it to open more and she was born 3 hours later.


----------



## Bunnikins

xZoeyx said:


> Thanks bunni.
> 
> It really is rubbish. Ah well, my time is coming x

Is ur mw doing another sweep before induction? I had a sweep yesterday which didn't do anything and got another next week then will be booked for induction at 42w. The only reason I bother with sweep is that it's nice to know what's happening 'down there'..other than that they seem a waste of time!


----------



## xZoeyx

I can have another in a week but I doubt I will. It just seems pointless :/


----------



## loulabump

Hang in there girls xx


----------



## Helzy

Sick of sitting around waiting for what seems like something that isn't going to happen, so i've gone all out on the cleaning! Dragged the hoover upstairs and done the landing and our room, TRYING to sort out what's left in the nursery (most of it needs to go in the loft!), scrubbed the toilet, and done the window frames. 

What's next?! Anything to keep my mind occupied now, I think!


----------



## AC1987

Zoey and helzy it'll happen!! Hang in there!! The last few weeks of pregnancy are AWFUL I know :nope: It sucks not knowing when or if it'll happen from day to day..


----------



## xZoeyx

I think it sucks more that there is nothing that points towards it all going in the right direction. At least if I had something too say well "something's happening" but I don't really. Apart from 2 different days of BH, I have had nothing. 

He will get here, I know the end is near, it just doesn't feel that way! It's crazy how we can go through 35/36 weeks of pregnancy and feel pretty normal then for the last 4-6 weeks, it feels like we are waiting years and it's hell!!


----------



## azure girl

Well, looks like I have had my bloody show. It started last night as a big mucusy red streeeetchy booger (sorry...) last night, and a big pink mucusy streeeeetchy booger this morning. Woke up and have some serious tightening and more pressure down below. Please come out baby!


----------



## loulabump

Sounds promising azure! X


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm trying to get into the mind set that I have 12 days left now-2 days til due date and then I can go 10 days over before an induction (not what I want but it's a definite date)
I woke up at 3am this morning with actual contractions, painful and lasted about 30 seconds each but they fizzled out after 1.5hrs :-( so all it achieved was me being exhausted when it was time to get up!
Hoping for a better night tonight.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Aw Zoey.. how frustrating! Hope baby gets the message and comes out soon. 

Sounds like things are starting up for you Azure!! Exciting!

Went for a long walk with my dh and daughter yesterday and things were sore after that. My back has been aching. I have noticed lots of braxton hicks today, and I usually don't get them during the day. Fingers crossed things are finally starting up for me. :) Midwife appointment tomorrow.


----------



## shiseru

Finger crossed for ya, Azure!

Afm, no BH, no cramps, no backache, no lose of mucous plug, no bloody show, NADA!
Baby still having hiccups which is disheartening because I read if your lo still have hiccups, you won't be expecting labor in the next 24-48 hours!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope its not much longer for you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## TCK_Runner

it is worth the wait, I promise!!!! 

born at 40w 5-6d:
 



Attached Files:







emma.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SarandrewBean

Well Im getting ready to go hospital for my 2nd attempt at a sweep, Tuesday midwife couldnt even feel my cervix she said it was too high.

So no idea if will be the same today but hopefully not and the sweep will work and Ill get to meet my little girl by the end of this experience.

Do think that cervix will still be too high though so already coming to terms with having to be induced and having an April baby!

Xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Good luck azure! 

Shiseru I could have written your post, I am the same, absolutely nothing happening here either! Argh! So frustrating! If I had known i would be this long I would have worked another two weeks!

Sarahandrew good luck with your sweep, I hope it gets things moving!

TCK she is so cute!


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm not having a sweep until Monday but with my daughter I was already having contractions when they checked my cervix-she had to really pull it forwards to do the sweep and I was only 1cm but she arrived 5hrs later so I'm not sure how much it really means in terms of when baby will be here!


----------



## Kaedin

I went to the hospital yesterday morning after having painful contractions ever 3 - 5 mins for 6 hours. My cervix was still closed so they sent me home but said she thinks I would be back that day to have my baby.

After getting home, contractions stopped. So I've not had my baby. Having a few contractions this morning, but they arn't too painful - I'm still able to continue talking ect. Just want my waters to go so I know it's really it now


----------



## Bunnikins

Well the due date has been and gone. Its like waiting for xmas and then being told... nah.. weve changed our mind its not gonna be today itll be sometime in the next 2 weeks. Grrr. And why does mother nature give you severe PMT like symptoms around the due date and turn u into a foul tempered, impatient grizzly BEAR!???


----------



## Waiting4bb

Went for another walk today with the family. Felt very achy. Also been having contractions all day long which is unusual for me. This evening I have hardly been able to sleep.. contractions continuing... seeming to be closer together but still not a pattern. Getting the shivers for no real reason, which I've read is a sign. Had a clear out and I think I saw a little pink when I wiped. Feeling like labor is coming... hoping so.


----------



## xZoeyx

:hugs: for everyone still waiting.

I'm super fed up now :( I'm such a stressy upset mess.


----------



## Snufflepop

How is it possible that these last few weeks seem longer than the whole previous 8 months put together??? I swear time is doing funny things now. 

Going to clean the house (again) and scrub the floors (again) and then go for a walk today in the hope of getting things moving! Bet it doesn't work though....!


----------



## xZoeyx

In some ways I am quite content with myself today, because I have come to realise that no matter what, it's not long now and no amount of stressing is gonna make it happen any quicker. If it happens before induction then that's great but I can't see that somehow. One can only hope.

One thing I do know is I'm not having another sweep, absolutely no way. Absolutely useless!


----------



## Kaedin

My midwife said at my last appointment she could give me a sweep tomorrow. I've never had one...is it sore?

I was at hospital yesterday due to contractions and the midwife put her fingers up there and my cervix was closed. Will it just be uncomfortable like that?


----------



## Helzy

Due date has finally arrived, tucking it's tail between it's legs and walking past with it's head down in the hope I don't notice. Better get on with some more cleaning! Going to make sure the car seat is nice and clean, tidy round a bit, and scrub the kitchen floor. I was going to make OH a birthday cake for Sunday, but I just don't know if I want to. I feel bad, but i'm more concerned about having Spud! :shrug:


----------



## xZoeyx

Kaedin, it's exactly the same as what you have had done. For me it wasn't painful atall, just uncomfortable, but I won't be having another.


----------



## SarandrewBean

Cervix was still really high, but she managed to 'stretch' it. Got a sweep Monday but if it doesnt work midwife has booked me in for induction on the 5th of April... think Im definitely coming to terms with having an April baby.

Xx


----------



## Kaedin

xZoeyx said:


> Kaedin, it's exactly the same as what you have had done. For me it wasn't painful atall, just uncomfortable, but I won't be having another.

Ahh ok! Thanks

My midwife only seemed to mention one sweep so unsure if they offer a second if the first doesn't work. If it doesnt work tomorrow ill be induced at 12 days overdue 

Just wish baby would decide to come out now :shrug:


----------



## SarandrewBean

Kaedin said:


> xZoeyx said:
> 
> 
> Kaedin, it's exactly the same as what you have had done. For me it wasn't painful atall, just uncomfortable, but I won't be having another.
> 
> Ahh ok! Thanks
> 
> My midwife only seemed to mention one sweep so unsure if they offer a second if the first doesn't work. If it doesnt work tomorrow ill be induced at 12 days overdue
> 
> Just wish baby would decide to come out now :shrug:Click to expand...

They should offer you more than one sweep as midwife told me you could have one every 48 hours as I was offered another one Saturday if wanted but would be with different midwife so decided Id wait until Monday when my current midwife is back.

As Zoey said its pretty much the same as what you had but you feel more 'wiggling' going on, I didnt find it painful just uncomfortable ans awkward lol...

Xx


----------



## shiseru

Snufflepop said:


> Shiseru I could have written your post, I am the same, absolutely nothing happening here either! Argh! So frustrating! If I had known i would be this long I would have worked another two weeks!

Me too! I took 2 weeks earlier because I have the feeling I will go into labor early. I am so wrong :haha:

Aah think I go pamper myself and have another session of foot massage tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## Kaedin

SarandrewBean said:


> Kaedin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xZoeyx said:
> 
> 
> Kaedin, it's exactly the same as what you have had done. For me it wasn't painful atall, just uncomfortable, but I won't be having another.
> 
> Ahh ok! Thanks
> 
> My midwife only seemed to mention one sweep so unsure if they offer a second if the first doesn't work. If it doesnt work tomorrow ill be induced at 12 days overdue
> 
> Just wish baby would decide to come out now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> They should offer you more than one sweep as midwife told me you could have one every 48 hours as I was offered another one Saturday if wanted but would be with different midwife so decided Id wait until Monday when my current midwife is back.
> 
> As Zoey said its pretty much the same as what you had but you feel more 'wiggling' going on, I didnt find it painful just uncomfortable ans awkward lol...
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Ahh I guess my midwife will tell me more about it tomorrow! I'd be quite happy to have more than one purely in the hopes of getting baby moving sooner rather than later


----------



## Waiting4bb

Ah so frustrated! Contractions were around five minutes apart last night, I got some bloody show. Thought for sure it was time. Midwife came by and checked me and I was only 2-3cm and only 50% effaced. Cervix wasn't super soft... Boohoo! She said baby was in a perfect position. Since I was induced with my first I don't know how I will labor naturally. I know I could go days with these early labor contractions.


----------



## xZoeyx

At least something is happening for you waiting. Me... Nada still.

Checkout cashier today commented on how well I looked and that she couldn't believe I was over due.... I felt like shouting well I don't feel well and trust me I know I'm over due!!


----------



## AC1987

:hugs: awww zoey here is to hoping it happens sooner than later!! *sending labour vibes your way*


----------



## Kaedin

Just lost my mucus plug. Feel so happy to such a gross thing to happen. I know it doesn't mean I'll go into labour - but im hoping.

Feeling really emotional today at being overdue and in pain. Hope fully we all get some labour luck and our little ones hurry up and come out for hugs!!


----------



## Snufflepop

Still nothing for me today despite hours of cleaning and walking. My house has never been so clean! 

Got MW Monday, at my last appt she said I would only get a sweep if I got to 41 weeks?! I thought they would do it as soon as you are past 40 weeks? 

I must admit though if she offered me a sweep Monday I don't know whether I would accept. Not sure I feel entirely comfortable with the whole internal exam thing, I mean once I am in labour fine as you cant avoid it but otherwise I think I will find it really awkward, get really tense and then it will hurt even more!

Kaedin sounds good that you are losing plug, at least its a sign something is changing in preparation! 

Zoey glad you are having a better day. I have days like that, some where you accept its out of your control so why stress and then others where you feel crazy! 

Wouldn't it be nice if our LO's appeared in time for or even on mothers day! Looking unlikely for me now though!


----------



## xZoeyx

Snuffle, I think for me and you we will be the last in here still pregnant!
Don't worry about the sweep, I was absolutely dreading it because of some bad history, it was playing on my mind for 2 weeks, I braved it and it was a complete waste of time but didn't hurt atall, was a tiny bit uncomfortable but that's it, and I was really tense! But yes, very strange that they are making you wait till after 41 weeks!

As for me - I now have an induction date. This is a good thing as it gives me somethig to count down too that is a definite. The bad thing is, be of induced immediately puts me in the high risk category which means no water for labour or birth as I requested, also means going in at 7am the day before induction and staying probably 3 days. 

I'm so stressed out at the moment that I don't possibly think I can take much more!


----------



## shiseru

Aww that sucks Zoey, hopefully you won't be needing the induction!

Just had my foot reflexology, baby was moving while doing the massage :haha: Now i am feeling a weird tightening in my uterus. 

3 more days. If baby doesn't come before 31 Mar, it will be a csec for me.

Come on baby!


----------



## xZoeyx

I wish I could opt for a c section haha! I know the recovery time sucks and lots of risks associated but still!

I am worried about how much bigger he will get over next 11-12 days :/ it worries me that he's going to end up a 10lber!


----------



## Cocoa

Hi Ladies,

I was due yesterday, so now my brain is going in overdrive about induction etc - really terrified of that as I'd love to try a home birth again!

I was a week late with my first so I'm thinking this one will be the same!

Let's hope we can avoid induction!


----------



## xZoeyx

I am dreading induction but so pleased to have a date to count down too.

Although it is really annoying that they want me to go in at 7am the DAY BEFORE they induce me...I suffer with anxiety and panic attacks, which are mainly triggered if alone at night,and I don't think they let your partner sleep with you over night and I wouldn't want him to anyway as we have indoor cats that are extremely reliant on us, so he would need to be home for them. 

At least now it's only a 10 day countdown for me.


----------



## Cocoa

xZoeyx said:


> I am dreading induction but so pleased to have a date to count down too.
> 
> Although it is really annoying that they want me to go in at 7am the DAY BEFORE they induce me...I suffer with anxiety and panic attacks, which are mainly triggered if alone at night,and I don't think they let your partner sleep with you over night and I wouldn't want him to anyway as we have indoor cats that are extremely reliant on us, so he would need to be home for them.
> 
> At least now it's only a 10 day countdown for me.

Hmm I never thought about it like that - having an actual date when you know baby will be here - that helps so much! Hope you go into labour before then though! I also suffer with anxiety and being overdue really doesn't help :(


----------



## xZoeyx

I am finding the same thing Cocoa, everyone is saying to me ''stop worrying'', or ''youve waited 8/9 months, whats another couple of weeks?!'' but what they don't get is it really doesn't feel that way! And suffering with anxiety makes everything feel so much worse!

I can sympathize with you totally, and all I can say is, its gonna happen, one way or another, it really is just a case of trying to find something to occupy our time. :hugs:


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> I am finding the same thing Cocoa, everyone is saying to me ''stop worrying'', or ''youve waited 8/9 months, whats another couple of weeks?!'' but what they don't get is it really doesn't feel that way! And suffering with anxiety makes everything feel so much worse!
> 
> I can sympathize with you totally, and all I can say is, its gonna happen, one way or another, it really is just a case of trying to find something to occupy our time. :hugs:

Totally! Find something, anything, to occupy your time. The last week sucked beyond belief for me, I was not only so ready (for weeks) to be done but then past the due date was excruciating. Ideas: Read a book or three. I watched four of the Oscar nominated movies (iTunes) and went on a baking kick... and I worked on editing my dissertation. If you have any friends nearby willing to come over and entertain you/have a tea with you, call them up - if you're able to actually go anywhere (nearby of course, like a café) you could do that and get a nice big hot chocolate or tea + cake and sit with them for a chat. Now I have no time to do any of that, so I'm kind of happy that is what I used my last week to do. Despite the fact that it was sooooooo annoying with the wait, filling the time with mundane activities did help.


----------



## xZoeyx

TCK, unfortunately I am in a position where I don't have many friends and those ISO have are either busy, working, too far away or don't drive, and I get sick of driving to them lol! But I love to clean, or should I say "live" to clean so I try and do lots of that. Might clean the hoover.. Again.. Lol


----------



## Bunnikins

Zoey thats annoying u have to go in day before for induction! When i had mine i went in at 11am and they induced me straight after id got in my room and put my bag down! I hope they havent changed the rules cos I would hate being left overnight too.. i guess we will have to take some good books/magazines and hope theres a TV! If u have your own room maybe u could ask if someone could stay?

What date have u been given? Mine would be either 8th or 9th April.. being booked in on monday. It will be nice to have a time and date to aim for! 

Am trying the baking today to pass time on. Making a big cake with mini-eggs on and then will probably eat most of it myself :)


----------



## Helzy

Had belly pains while trying to sleep last night, but guess what that turned out to be. :blush:
I've had countless phone calls, texts and messages from family, all asking where little man is - needless to say, I didn't enjoy being reminded every few minutes that he just doesn't want to come out!

Got back pain today and a few twinges, but i'm putting this down to the fact that I scrubbed the kitchen floor yesterday and may have over done it. Had a bit of extra discharge this morning over a few toilet visits, but nothing plug-like. Can I just give up now? :dohh:


----------



## pinklizzy

I need to pop into work today to pick up a parcel that has been delivered there but I don't want to have to see everyone and have all the 'no baby yet then' comments!! I know people are only excited for him/her to make an appearance but reminding me that it's my due date and I'm still pregnant is not helping!!


----------



## xZoeyx

I'm feeling the same with people constantly asking if he is here yet! 

I don't know if rules have changed but date they have given for the actual induction is 8th April but I have to go in at 7am on the 7th April... It's soo annoying to have to spend so long in hospital :/ I'm praying he comes naturally before hand. We shall see! I will have to take magazines etc. I won't get any sleep I know it! X


----------



## loulabump

That sucks zoey have they said why they want you in hospital the day before? I had to go in for my induction at 9am and they started me off an hour or so after showing me to my bed xx


----------



## xZoeyx

Nope.. I'm starting to wonder if they have got it wrong? I have a MW appointment on Wednesday next week so might see if they know anything :/ 

Part of me is tempted to have a second sweep even though I swore I wouldn't! Just too avoid induction!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Forty one weeks today and still pregnant. Last night I was having period pain along with my contractions and I've had a decent amount of blood and mucus when I wipe. No labor though. Really hoping I go tonight on my own. Now that I'm 41 weeks I have to go in twice this week for NST for baby. Going in this morning. 

How is everyone hanging in there?


----------



## azure girl

Still here, even after my show....I think I am going to be pregnant forever! :(


----------



## Paperhearts

Hey gals! I've been trying to keep up but things are busy. Congrats on the babies! I've looked through and drooled over all of them.

:hugs: :flower: to the mamas still waiting. Almost there!

And how on EARTH is my little human already 5 weeks old?! It's insanity!
https://i57.tinypic.com/2m6k1mg.jpg


----------



## TCK_Runner

Waiting4bb said:


> Forty one weeks today and still pregnant. Last night I was having period pain along with my contractions and I've had a decent amount of blood and mucus when I wipe. No labor though. Really hoping I go tonight on my own. Now that I'm 41 weeks I have to go in twice this week for NST for baby. Going in this morning.
> 
> How is everyone hanging in there?

I was in labor < 24 hrs after those symptoms...


----------



## biliboi2

Spent last night in hospital with high BP, they wanted to induce me today, but managed to compromise and go back on Monday under medication. Gutted as I really wanted a few more weeks and wanted to go into labour on my own and not be induced, after last time it ended in EMCS under general.


----------



## Snufflepop

Well no signs at all today and another day gone, sigh! 

Am hoping LO decides to come out over the weekend whilst DH is around! 

Biliboi hope you go into labour naturally this weekend so you don't need your induction on Monday!


----------



## xZoeyx

I've got Clary Sage Oil now, I have massaged into tummy and it's had no effect but I plan to have a bath in it tomorrow and if all else fails at least it will help me sleep!

Nothing new to report for me either!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Hope you have baby before your induction biliboi. 

Paperhearts he is adorable!

Zoey I hope the Clary Sage works for you! 

Had the non-stress test this morning and that went well. I have another scheduled for Monday if I don't go into labor before then. My contractions are irregular and not getting stronger.


----------



## xZoeyx

I think I'm in labour. I'm constantly wetting myself and I have no control over it, and stomach pain has started!


----------



## TCK_Runner

:thumbup:


xZoeyx said:


> I think I'm in labour. I'm constantly wetting myself and I have no control over it, and stomach pain has started!

Good luck Zoey!!!


----------



## Waiting4bb

Aah Zoey that sounds promising!


----------



## xZoeyx

Hospital confirmed it's my waters. Have sent me home until I can't bear the pain any longer. It's had to explain the pain but there is no denying it's completely different pain, nothing like BH. They have told me to try and sleep but I can't, the pain is too much :(


----------



## xZoeyx

Oh my god the pain! Hope that doesn't scare anyone tho! During the resting phase I feel fine, but during a contraction it feels like the worlds gonna end!


----------



## loulabump

Its worth every second zoey... good luck you will have your lo very soon xx


----------



## shiseru

Zoey, you're scaring me lol! 

Hang in there, you are meeting your little one very soon!


----------



## Snufflepop

Good luck Zoey! You will have your LO in your arms soon! Just in time for mothers day!


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck Zoey! I'm sorry you're suffering but also very jealous of the pains you're having :haha:
I'm getting more and more anxious that I haven't gone into labour, I know that it's perfectly normal to go over dates but having all this time is making me paranoid that something is wrong with baby, constantly checking movements etc :-(


----------



## Snufflepop

Pinklizzy I know how you feel! Everyday that passes I get more paranoid, especially if she has some quiet time in there! I convince myself she's not ok- she always moves then so I know she is really but god its stressful now! 

Just want her out and in my arms now!


----------



## xZoeyx

Trust me, if I could have had another 10 days without this pain I probably would have considered it!

Thing is I don't want to go too the hospital and them send me away again but one minute the contractions are every 2-4 minutes apart and then next minute closer to 6-8 minutes. I can still talk through them but with difficulty.

I'm finding that moving about doesn't help atall!!


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> Trust me, if I could have had another 10 days without this pain I probably would have considered it!
> 
> Thing is I don't want to go too the hospital and them send me away again but one minute the contractions are every 2-4 minutes apart and then next minute closer to 6-8 minutes. I can still talk through them but with difficulty.
> 
> I'm finding that moving about doesn't help atall!!

You're almost there Zoey, the end is in sight!!!!


----------



## Cherub85

Hi ladies!

I thought I'd come in and join you guys - I'm 8 days over now :cry:

Hoping reading your labour signs might make mine trigger :thumbup: lol



Everything sounds very promising Zoey! X

Xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi Cherub :hi:


----------



## Cherub85

pinklizzy said:


> Hi Cherub :hi:

Hi pinklizzy! Your lil girl is so cute :) do you know what your having now? And any signs!? Lol xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Thanks! That's a really old photo now but I don't want to change it :D Still team yellow this time although I have a feeling it might be a little girl.
No real signs, lots of period cramping and back ache but it doesn't come to anything. 
How are you doing being 8 days over?


----------



## Cherub85

I am borrreddddddd!!! lol I have been off work for 3 weeks - driving me insane now :dohh:
Specially seeing as I had my first sweep 3 weeks ago.

Had another sweep yesterday, but haven't had any show or anything since? Find that a bit weird.
Getting the odd really really mild contraction, but nothing to get the contraction timer out for! Lol.


----------



## pinklizzy

I've been off just over 3 weeks too, would have preferred to have worked a bit longer but my job isn't very conducive to being able to rest so I was on my feet most of the time. 
I've got my first sweep on Monday and hoping that will help while also trying not to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## Cherub85

Hope it works for you Hun! Xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Hi Cherub! Wow 8 days over! I will be tearing my hair out if I get to that point - which I probably will! 
Have they discussed induction incase you get to 42 weeks? 

Sending labour vibes your way!


----------



## Cherub85

Snufflepop said:


> Hi Cherub! Wow 8 days over! I will be tearing my hair out if I get to that point - which I probably will!
> Have they discussed induction incase you get to 42 weeks?
> 
> Sending labour vibes your way!

Thanks hun.
My induction is booked for Friday 4th. Bang on 42 weeks 

When are you due hun? X


----------



## Mummylou23

ok due 6th but this morning I wiped and got light pink what does this mean ?


----------



## Cherub85

Could be the beginning of your show hun x


----------



## Mummylou23

how long till labour after that any ideas? xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Due on Monday but haven't had any BH, show, loss of plug or anything so I don't think this baby has any intention of coming soon. 

Have resigned myself to the fact that I probably have at least another week to go, if not longer! 

At least you have an end date in your head now, but fx she comes before then for you!

Sounds promising mummylou- keep us updated!"


----------



## Cherub85

Mummylou23 said:


> how long till labour after that any ideas? xx

Well I had my show 4 weeks ago today hun :haha: so its not a sign of labour as such xx


----------



## Mummylou23

oh lol I see


----------



## Helzy

I'm very much hoping i'm having some signs. Again though, they're explainable, I suppose. :/

Had terrible backache yesterday, and could not for the life of me get comfortable in bed last night. Had a few stomach pains coming and going, nothing contraction-y. Spud was dancing away on my cervix and made me jump a few times, bringing tears to my eyes - never had that before! Most times I went to the toilet, I wiped and found there was quite mucousy discharge. Not plug, I wouldn't say, not quite thick enough, but thick enough for it to be noticeable. Also, after weeks of being quite constipated, I think I might be clearing out, as I spent forever in the loo this morning with loose BM. (TMI, ladies!) After coming away from the toilet, was about to climb back into bed and found that my legs were wet - clear discharge (?) had soaked the front of my undies and had run down both my legs! Was hoping to check this when I next got up, but ended up DTD before I next got out of bed, so can't really follow that up. I keep getting tummy twinges and back pain, but nothing that I could pin down for certain. 

Come on now, Spud, i've had enough of all this second guessing.. Are you coming out soon or not??


----------



## xZoeyx

You need to make sure that wasn't your waters as DTD is a no go if it was! 

When my waters broke last night it wasn't a gush, just trickling, but it's still trickling now, it hasn't stopped.

I've been in labour for 13 hours now, I'm in so much pain, but they want me at home till last minute, so I'm sticking it out as long as possible.


----------



## TCK_Runner

Hmmm... I think bloody show depends on the person. I saw it only 24-48 hours or so? before I then went into labor--slowly over the course of a full day roughly with contractions, but waters never broke and I didn't have any other signs... so, it was the show then contractions that got stronger and stronger the following day. But I really had nothing besides BH up until that point, no signs whatsoever. I even had scheduled my next doctors' scan and what not, but I ended up in the hospital before that. I think everyone is different, unfortunately, so for some people it comes pretty much all at once (me) and for others it's a long slow-ass process. :(


----------



## Bunnikins

i wonder if any of us will have a mothers day baby tomorrow?


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> You need to make sure that wasn't your waters as DTD is a no go if it was!
> 
> When my waters broke last night it wasn't a gush, just trickling, but it's still trickling now, it hasn't stopped.
> 
> I've been in labour for 13 hours now, I'm in so much pain, but they want me at home till last minute, so I'm sticking it out as long as possible.

Zoey, are you using a contraction timer? I was using this all day the day I was in labor:

https://www.contractiontimer.com/Default.aspx

When they got regularly to 4-6 minutes apart at least 45-60 seconds each, for about an hour, is when I went in and they soon admitted me and hooked me up. Don't worry about what they say about the cervix, when I went in I was only 1-2 cm dilated and it was still far back. But the baby's head was really, really low and contractions strong enough to be admitted. I would think that with your waters leaking, if you also have the contractions close enough together then they would admit you, too.


----------



## Helzy

If it helps, I haven't really had much of any liquid-y discharge since? Well, not that i've really noticed. I'll keep a pantyliner on today to keep an eye on it. I hope it wasn't, after you saying that, Zoey!


----------



## xZoeyx

I


----------



## xZoeyx

Sorry - 15 hours of labour getting to me
Now, accidentally pressed send.

I doubt it was waters in that case, mine have not stopped since they broke yesterday, I'm having to wear Tena Lady Maxi Night!! Can't believe how long this is taking, I am so so tired now


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> Sorry - 15 hours of labour getting to me
> Now, accidentally pressed send.
> 
> I doubt it was waters in that case, mine have not stopped since they broke yesterday, I'm having to wear Tena Lady Maxi Night!! Can't believe how long this is taking, I am so so tired now

How far apart are your contractions?


----------



## Cherub85

Awww zoey! Bless ya hun. I hope it progresses quicker for you xx


----------



## Mummylou23

well nothing there now :-/ no pains nothing, and shes moving so could of been from needing more bms I don't know.


----------



## pinklizzy

Walked about 1.5 miles with DD and the dog today and having cramps on and off as well as losing bits of plug-not a proper show yet though. Still think I'm going to have an April baby rather than a March one, maybe nearer my original due date of April 2nd, who knows!


----------



## AC1987

awww yay Zoey!! thats great that your waters went!! Means labour is soon on its way I imagine :)


----------



## Cocoa

Sounds promising Zoey! Hope baby arrives soon! I was 36 hours from first regular contraction to baby being born,the pain was all in my back, it was horrendous! I hope this baby is a bit quicker for me! It's so tiring dealing with the pain for so long as you can't sleep!

I'm 2 days overdue, went on a long walk today but it was so painful, baby kept bearing down into my bum and cervix and my back was really sore and I had to stop lots! As soon as I got home and sat down all pain went!

No other signs :(


----------



## Shandelion

Had an increase in discharge for three days. Today my discharge is dark red/brown tinged. First blood I've seen since my last period! Losing my mucous plug doesn't mean anything, but it's exciting something is happening. My poor husband is really agitated.


----------



## Helzy

Anybody have the shakes at the start of labour? I think something might be going on here, but not holding my breath! Got twinges and very strange back pain..


----------



## AC1987

shandelion, sounds like something may be starting for you!! :D

cocoa, back labour is the WORST I got this past time... OUCH!! I had no idea contractions could go into your back as that didn't happen with my 1st.


----------



## Cherub85

Helzy said:


> Anybody have the shakes at the start of labour? I think something might be going on here, but not holding my breath! Got twinges and very strange back pain..

I heard this is quite common at the start hun :thumbup: 
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Zoey how is it going? Hoping your labour has progressed and you are nearly meeting your baby!

Helzy and Shandelion hoping things start happening properly for you both.

AFM nothing happening. Walked around loads today but still nothing! Definitely looks like bub will be an April baby!


----------



## Cherub85

I've been very uncomfortable all evening with stronger period type pains than normal! And much stronger tightenings than normal.

Hopefully this is the start.......9days over is no fun!


----------



## xZoeyx

I've got to be honest. I am in bits.

Haven't slept since Thursday, been contracting for nearly 24 hours. Now in hospital being induced with pessary, mum and partner been sent home and I suffer with panic attacks so I had a huge breakdown and hyperventilated when they told me they had to go. I'm laid on my back strapped too a monitor in absolute agony, I cannot believe here is worse too come. I would give anything for some sleep :,(


----------



## Cherub85

xZoeyx said:


> I've got to be honest. I am in bits.
> 
> Haven't slept since Thursday, been contracting for nearly 24 hours. Now in hospital being induced with pessary, mum and partner been sent home and I suffer with panic attacks so I had a huge breakdown and hyperventilated when they told me they had to go. I'm laid on my back strapped too a monitor in absolute agony, I cannot believe here is worse too come. I would give anything for some sleep :,(

Oh hun :hugs: try and stay strong. At the end of this you will have your little one in your arms and it will all be so worth it. Just visualize the cuddles at the end xxxxxxx


----------



## azure girl

xZoeyx said:


> I've got to be honest. I am in bits.
> 
> Haven't slept since Thursday, been contracting for nearly 24 hours. Now in hospital being induced with pessary, mum and partner been sent home and I suffer with panic attacks so I had a huge breakdown and hyperventilated when they told me they had to go. I'm laid on my back strapped too a monitor in absolute agony, I cannot believe here is worse too come. I would give anything for some sleep :,(

Ah...I am sorry Zoey...in the US they let your partner stay with you overnight on a pullout bed. I can't imagine being sleep deprived and all alone in labor... :hugs:


----------



## xZoeyx

What a cockup this has turned out to be. 

I told hospital on phone and when I got her that I really was in so much pain and so tired and that I couldn't take any more and they gave it all the crap about how this is common in early labour, and that I'm
Not in established labour etc... Dumped me in a ward, left me there without checking on me for what felt like eternity, then eventually about 2 hours later she checked me and said "oh, you don't need induction, your 4cm and cervix is paper thin!" 

I was happy but wanted to slap her! I have been coping with no pain relief this whole time as they had convinced me I was over exaggerating!! I've still only had paracetomol and codiene. Still can't sleep, in my 26th hour of labour now, still stuck on the ward alone. Haven't been checked since was told am dilated.


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> What a cockup this has turned out to be.
> 
> I told hospital on phone and when I got her that I really was in so much pain and so tired and that I couldn't take any more and they gave it all the crap about how this is common in early labour, and that I'm
> Not in established labour etc... Dumped me in a ward, left me there without checking on me for what felt like eternity, then eventually about 2 hours later she checked me and said "oh, you don't need induction, your 4cm and cervix is paper thin!"
> 
> I was happy but wanted to slap her! I have been coping with no pain relief this whole time as they had convinced me I was over exaggerating!! I've still only had paracetomol and codiene. Still can't sleep, in my 26th hour of labour now, still stuck on the ward alone. Haven't been checked since was told am dilated.

wow! 4cm! he'll be here soon Zoey!!!


----------



## biliboi2

Good luck! Press buzzer and demand more pain relief!


----------



## pinklizzy

Hope you're ok Zoey :hugs:
I had a similar experience with my first baby, got to fully dilated without being checked after about 30hrs of contractions as I 'wasn't in established labour' and she was a confirmed breech baby!
I'm sat up with a cup of tea having lots of periody cramps that are enough to keep me awake but not proper contractions and have started to have a bit of a bloody show. My OH has to get up for work soon so didn't want to keep him awake but will hopefully get back to bed for a while before my LO gets up for the day.


----------



## Snufflepop

Hang in there Zoey you are nearly there! If you need to though demand more pain relief and re examination! 

Make a nuisance of yourself till they listen to you!


----------



## xZoeyx

32 hours now... 

Haven't skier still and haven't been checked. I'm so weak, definitely too weak too push, they are going to have to do something. X


----------



## loulabump

Oh zoey im so sorry it sounds like your having an awful time...I would demand an epi so u can sleep for an hour or two they cant expect you to push with no energy xx


----------



## Cherub85

Awe zoey! Your almost there hun.
Get that epi if you need/want it or demand something else. 

Hope it's all over soon xxx


----------



## shiseru

xZoeyx said:


> 32 hours now...
> 
> Haven't skier still and haven't been checked. I'm so weak, definitely too weak too push, they are going to have to do something. X

Big hugs Zoey, you may wanna consider epi at least you could get some rest.


----------



## shiseru

Went for my final check up yesterday, I have refused to check contraction and cervix since the doctor won't allow me to past my due date, I will have a section on Monday. There goes my vbac :cry:


----------



## Shandelion

Happy due date to me. Seeing increased slightly bloody discharge. Would trade two more weeks of pregnancy for a BM.


----------



## Helzy

Well, got woken up at 9am with period pains, bloody discharge when I wipe, contractions 20 minutes apart and potentially waters trickling. Going to call them later just in case it is my waters that have gone, hopefully get checked. 

I'm amazed that it's gone from nothing to full blown pains and whatnot so quickly! Still going to try and get about today, go to my mom's for mother's day, and just hope I don't give birth on her kitchen floor!


----------



## Snufflepop

Wow good luck Helzy! Sounds like your LO wants to meet you for mothers day!


----------



## xZoeyx

Sorry if this reply seems ignorant too everyone!!

I had the Epi in the end and I'm in a drip as contractions stalled, the Epi has literally saved my life. I was finally able to get 10 minutes rest.

Not long now and I will have my boy x


----------



## Bunnikins

Thats exciting Zoey. Epidurals are amazing things. Enjoy the painlessness. And definitely not long now yay :D


----------



## Snufflepop

Glad you are feeling better Zoey! Can't wait to hear when he arrives!


----------



## loulabump

Glad to hear your more comfortable now zoey epi really is a god send and im not ashamed to say I had them in both my labours and would again without a second thought. Rest as much as you can cant wait to hear you have had your lo x


----------



## pinklizzy

Think these pains might slowly be turning into actual contractions, still about 10 minutes apart but they are getting more painful to the point that I have to breathe my way through them with my eyes closed.
I'm home alone at the moment so just wandering around doing random bits of housework and trying to cook dinner for when OH gets in.
Hopefully by the time I get to my mw appt tomorrow these pains will have started to do something!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck ladies in labour and congratulations to those with new arrivals. 

Baby Charlotte Lily was born on Tuesday 25th at 23.42. I had several false labours and many signs prior to going into hospital on Monday evening with painful contractions 5-10 mins apart. I was checked (2cm dilated) and monitored as I was going for a VBAC and due to be induced on Tuesday as I was 41+6 then. 

Contractions did not get stronger overnight so they broke my waters on Tuesday at 11.30am. Contractions were then immediately very strong and painful and 1-2 mins apart and I asked for gas and air. I laboured with gas and air in the birthing pool whilst being monitored until 4pm when I asked for the epidural, I was only 3-4cm so not much progress. Baby was back-to-back and not descending very rapidly despite the strong contractions. 

The mobile epidural was very good as I was able to stand and walk (with support) and sit on birthing ball whilst being pain free. At 8pm I was examined again but had not made any progress (was still 3-4cm). I discussed this with the consultants and midwives who suggested sintocin but I was not keen as the contractions were already very strong and close together and the risks of VBAC complications were increasing.

I was examined again at 10pm and still no progress and baby had passed meconium so we decided to do an emergency section. I left delivery suite at 11pm to go to theatre and baby was born at 11.42pm. I lost about 1 litre of blood and she had an APGAR of 9-10, so successful surgery. She weighed 10 lb 2oz. 

I have a beautiful healthy little girl, the midwives and medical team were fantastic and very supportive, I am recovering well and getting good community midwife support. So although my VBAC 'failed', I think I had an overall positive birth experience.
 



Attached Files:







charlotte.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations Claire!!


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations shes lovely xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Claire congratulations! She is adorable! Glad you had a positive experience even if not in quite the way you wanted it!


----------



## Bunnikins

Congrats claire, very cute (and big!) baby! Glad baby was delivered safely.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Well looks like all those signs meant something.. 

Had our baby yesterday morning at 4:45am. Was so sure she was going to be a boy so had a bit of a shock to see another girl. :) We are still thinking about a name. Labored for about six and a half hours with some serious back pain, and pushed her out in 45 minutes. She was 8lb 7oz, healthy and beautiful. Was able to get our home birth!!! So blessed to have a great birth team. Amazing experience. She was born when I was 41 weeks and 1 day. Will put up the birth story later. 

Lots of love to all the other mommas out there waiting. Soon it will be your turn. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Claire and Waiting! lovely babies


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats waiting! Glad you got your home birth!


----------



## AC1987

congrats waiting and claire!! :D


omg zoey you'll be next I'm sure!! It sucks being in pain and being exhausted :hugs: hang in there!


AFM... I can't believe my DD2 is 11 days old now :wacko:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations waiting!! 
I'm waiting for a mw to come out and see me as contractions are now 6-7 mins apart although only lasting 40-50 seconds, I dilated from 1-10cm fairly quickly last time so they are being extra cautious I think. Fingers crossed for some sort of dilation after having pains since 4am this morning!


----------



## shiseru

Big congratulation claire and waiting! Claire I am sorry to hear your vbac didn't succeed but at least you have the chance to try! 

No more vbac for me and I'll be having a section in 8 hours time. I should be happy but I cried, guess it does affects me a little,, but I am excited to meet my little one!


----------



## Kaedin

Very pleased to announce my little girl was born on Friday 28th March at 40 weeks and 2 days weighing 7 lb 7 oz

She is absolutely gorgeous and I'm so in love with her!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Hayley - 1 day old.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LaDY

My princess was born on 26th March weighing 8lb...she is amazing and im so in love :cloud9: 

Went into hospital to discuss my induction and ended up having contractions whilst there so I never returned home! 

Congratulations Claire and Kaedin...Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay!!! Big congrats Kaedin and LaDy!!!!


----------



## AC1987

yaaayyy congrats kaedin and lady!!! :)


----------



## Shandelion

Tonight I've progressed to period cramps and back achiness! Plus continuing to lose mucous plug. Generally icky feeling.


----------



## Shandelion

Question for experienced women: going from virtually no cramps to strong, steady ones accompanied by frequent back pain in the space of two or three hours, does this mean my labor is 
1. Definitely begun? Even knowing these signs could last a week...
2. Proceeding quickly or likely to drag? Is this the normal beginning speed?


----------



## xZoeyx

Baby Jacob Milton was born at 22:41 Sunday 30th March
Weighing 7lb9 :)

He has not stopped crying!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shiseru

Woohoo congrats zoey, laDY and kaedin!

I will be next I guess having my section in an hours time!


----------



## pinklizzy

Congratulations everyone!!
My yellow bump turned :blue: at 12.19am Monday March 31st, weighing 8lb 9oz and just over an hour after arriving at the birth centre :D I'm in total shock after being convinced I was having another little girl and head over heels on love with him!!


----------



## loulabump

Oooh so many babies! Huge congratulations to all the new mummies xxx


----------



## Snufflepop

Oh my gosh all these babies! Congrats Lady, Kaedin, Pink Lizzy and Zoey! 

Shiseru good luck today! 

Looks like I am the only one left now ....! Come on baby!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Congrats Zoey!!! So glad to hear he finally arrived! And he's so cute :)

Congrats pinklizzy, just over an hour after arriving, wow!!


----------



## xZoeyx

Thanks everyone and congrats to those of you who have also just had your March babies!!


----------



## azure girl

Snufflepop said:


> Oh my gosh all these babies! Congrats Lady, Kaedin, Pink Lizzy and Zoey!
> 
> Shiseru good luck today!
> 
> Looks like I am the only one left now ....! Come on baby!

Nope, I am still here, looks like an April baby for me...


----------



## Snufflepop

Looks like April babies for both of us unless anything happens super quickly today! 

Mind you from day one DH predicted an April Fools baby so we shall see if he is right!


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww congratulations to all the march arrivals they r so gorgeous and really making me want to meet mine even more!

Well it's the last day of March. Still no plug loss, contractions, waters going.. May be time to slope off to April thread? Or shall we keep this one alive? I kind of knew I wouldn't be a march mum. My body just doesn't do spontaneous Labour!!


----------



## Shandelion

For us Americans, there's still a full day left. I don't know what will be happening in the next 21.5 hours. This time twelve hours ago I thought I had up to two weeks left. Now I'm wondering if I even have a full day, or do I do this for a week? Ow. And you know, turns out cats dont respect bathroom privacy any more in labor than on a normal day.


----------



## SarandrewBean

Im still here! 41 weeks today and not one single sign... April baby it is I think... xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations Lady, Kaedin, Pink Lizzy and Zoey

Good luck Shiseru - you will meet your LO today!


----------



## Helzy

Well, went in last night about 7pm, had it confirmed that im in latent labour. 2cm dilated, very favourable, and so she did a sweep and said she expected me back around midnight. Had contractions get to a minute long every 3 to 4 minutes that I couldnt talk through by 1am. As OH was getting ready to leave to bring the car round, they faded! Not completely, but nowhere near as strong or often. :( stil getting them now, but nowhere near as good.

Fingers crossed they improve today and hospital becomes inevitable. Tell me theres light at the end of the tunnel! :dohh:


----------



## Cherub85

Oh my gosh! All these babies!!

Congratulations ladies :) are your lil ones are gorgeous!

10 days over now :( had a few tiny contractions last night, front and back but they were very minute! Got acupuncture at 10am (UK time) so let's see if that does anything! Xx


----------



## Shandelion

Been having what I think are frequent BH since 7:00 p.m. Woke up at 2:00 am...started timing an hour ago for amusement's sake. They've been an average of 45-50 seconds long, between 2 and 3 minutes start to start, steadily, that whole hour. That's a lot faster and longer than I thought. Now I'm wondering if I should take it seriously.


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations ClaireJ23, Waiting4bb, Kaedin, LaDY, xZoeyx & pinklizzy!

My little man, Scott James, has arrived too! He was born on 24/03/14 weighing 10lbs 10oz. I got an infection during labour so it was a bit dramatic & he was going into distress so had a very small window of opportunity to push him out or it was going to be an emcs but he popped out in only six pushes! Totally in love with the new man in my life!


----------



## Cherub85

Congratulations Karry :) xx


----------



## shiseru

Congrats karry!

My baby Aedan born 31 mar by csec. Though a little disappointed I couldn't get my vbac, but seeing the little one nothing matters anymore!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay! Congrats karry and shiseru! :) :)


----------



## Shandelion

Congratulations to everyone :)


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## AC1987

:happydance: congrats to the latest bunch who has had their babies!! :)


----------



## Waiting4bb

Congrats everyone. Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Bunnikins

Another failed sweep for me today. And the prize for latest March baby goes to....?


----------



## Cocoa

Congratulations everyone that has had their babies!! I'm 40+4 and had painful backache and period like cramps most of today, then they just completely disappeared and nothing since! :(

April baby for me too!


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Karry and Shiseru! 

Looks like an April baby here too! Having some contractions at the mo and had back ache all day so am hoping this progresses now!


----------



## Mummylou23

well 30mins to midnight and into april the 1st and many of you left :( i hope the ladies remaining have their babies soon xxx


----------



## shiseru

If not delivered by csec mine would b apr baby too!

Very soon mummies, you will be meeting your little one! :flower:


----------



## fwlgrl

Wyatt William was born March 28th weighing 7lbs 7oz after long early labor, transition went quickly and pushing only took 3 contractions! Will post pictures and story later :)


----------



## Cherub85

Congratulations fwlgrl xx


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats fwlgrl! 

How is everybody today? Ready to meet our April Babies! 

AFM been having contractions since 5am yesterday morning, went to hospital to get checked last night and only 2cm dilated so back home and on we go. Am tearing my hair out though, so tired now, just want a break!


----------



## Cherub85

I still have nottthinnngggg :shrug: :grr:

11 days over now :cry:


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations shiseru & fwlgrl! :baby::baby:


----------



## AC1987

congrats to the latest ladies who have given birth!! :D

and it won't be long for the ones still waiting... :flower:


----------



## bumble b

Good luck to those still waiting! I remember 3 years ago I was due march 25th & had my son april 4th so i feel your pain! The waiting is rubbish xxx


----------



## Shandelion

My Lucas was born perfect at 10:24 am today, 8.2 pounds, 21 inches, nursing quickly, a quiet and intent baby. I was in labor from 7 pm Sunday until birth today. Was at 4 cm dilated for...oh, at least 15 hours? Wanted a natural birth, in a pool. My hospital doesn't do pools. After feeling certain pain levels, I knew I didn't have the ability to take worse contractions, especially being stalled at 4 cm for so long. I calmly decided to do Nubain, then an epidural when that was fading. No regrets whatsoever, I think it saved my life and my son's. At the end of labor, the nurse convinced me to heighten my epidural...when I couldn't take the pain anymore, I finally agreed. My birth was painless, even though I had 99% of my control. Weirdest thing was that soon after arriving at the hospital I started having uncontrollable shakes except for when pain meds were freshest. Full body, tooth rattling unending shakes. Ah, and remember when my son stopped moving three weeks ago? Cord was tight around his neck. My first nurse called it, watching his heart rate. I was there through three shifts of doctors. My boy had an Apgar of 9 :) The staff was amazing, from anesthesiologists to midwives. 

Could not have been a better birth, despite none of it turning out as I expected or wanted.


----------



## Bunnikins

congratulations shandelion. Enjoy your new little baby boy x


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats Shandelion!


----------



## azure girl

Baby time! My water broke at 1 pm and by 2 L&D confirmed it and we're 4 cm 60%


----------



## mah0113

I'm a little late with this but wanted to update you guys---I was induced two weeks early because of pre eclampsia--gave birth to my perfect little girl at 218 am on march 16 :)


----------



## TCK_Runner

Shandelion said:


> My Lucas was born perfect at 10:24 am today, 8.2 pounds, 21 inches, nursing quickly, a quiet and intent baby. I was in labor from 7 pm Sunday until birth today. Was at 4 cm dilated for...oh, at least 15 hours? Wanted a natural birth, in a pool. My hospital doesn't do pools. After feeling certain pain levels, I knew I didn't have the ability to take worse contractions, especially being stalled at 4 cm for so long. I calmly decided to do Nubain, then an epidural when that was fading. No regrets whatsoever, I think it saved my life and my son's. At the end of labor, the nurse convinced me to heighten my epidural...when I couldn't take the pain anymore, I finally agreed. My birth was painless, even though I had 99% of my control. Weirdest thing was that soon after arriving at the hospital I started having uncontrollable shakes except for when pain meds were freshest. Full body, tooth rattling unending shakes. Ah, and remember when my son stopped moving three weeks ago? Cord was tight around his neck. My first nurse called it, watching his heart rate. I was there through three shifts of doctors. My boy had an Apgar of 9 :) The staff was amazing, from anesthesiologists to midwives.
> 
> Could not have been a better birth, despite none of it turning out as I expected or wanted.

congrats!! :)


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Shandelion! Your birth sounds remarkably similar to mine! :baby:

Congratulations mah0113 too! :baby:

Good luck azure girl! :thumbup:


----------



## azure girl

Colton David was born at 12:14 am April 2nd, 7 lb 11 oz and 21 3/4 inches long! 11 hour labor and a small amount of pitocin along the way!


----------



## Snufflepop

Congrats azure girl! Glad all went well!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Yay! Congrats mah and azure girl!!!


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations azure girl! :baby:


----------



## Helzy

Noah Alexander was born 1:35am April 1st weighing 7lb 9.5oz. Had no pain relief for pushing, which I think sped it up! He's absolutely perfect. Will update with a proper birth story soon!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Helzy said:


> Noah Alexander was born 1:35am April 1st weighing 7lb 9.5oz. Had no pain relief for pushing, which I think sped it up! He's absolutely perfect. Will update with a proper birth story soon!

yay! Congrats Helzy! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

Congratulations Helzy! :baby:


----------



## Cocoa

Congratulations to those that have had their babies!

Our little girl was born on Wednesday 2nd April, 7lb 9oz at home in the pool!

She's so tiny compared to our first who was 8lb 12oz!


----------



## TCK_Runner

Cocoa said:


> Congratulations to those that have had their babies!
> 
> Our little girl was born on Wednesday 2nd April, 7lb 9oz at home in the pool!
> 
> She's so tiny compared to our first who was 8lb 12oz!

Congrats Cocoa!! :thumbup: :)


----------



## SarandrewBean

Congrats to everyone who have had their little bundles!

I am getting induced tomorrow night such a weird feeling knowing the end is in sight!! 

Xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Congratulations to the new babies. 
Good luck for tomorrow SarandrewBean that must be a exciting and scary feeling. Hope all goes well and update us :) 

Am I gonna be the only pregnant one left in here?


----------



## SarandrewBean

Bunnikins said:


> Congratulations to the new babies.
> Good luck for tomorrow SarandrewBean that must be a exciting and scary feeling. Hope all goes well and update us :)
> 
> Am I gonna be the only pregnant one left in here?

Thanks! Do you have any plans to be induced? Due to being under consultant Im to get induces 40 + 12 and no later...

Xx


----------



## Bunnikins

Yes the rule at my hospital is induction at 40+13 so I have to give them a ring on tuesday to go in if baby hasnt arrived, which im pretty sure it wont have! 

Im fairly sure if they didnt force baby out at 40+13 i would quite possibly be pregnant forever!


----------



## xZoeyx

Well done everyone and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Bunnikins said:


> Yes the rule at my hospital is induction at 40+13 so I have to give them a ring on tuesday to go in if baby hasnt arrived, which im pretty sure it wont have!
> 
> Im fairly sure if they didnt force baby out at 40+13 i would quite possibly be pregnant forever!

They broke my waters at 40+13, I did start having contractions the night before though. Fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## TCK_Runner

xZoeyx said:


> Well done everyone and good luck to those still waiting.

How are things going Zoey?


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe my DD2 is over 2 weeks old now!! Time flies after they're born!! 

Hope you ladies are doing well :) Has everyone had their March babies now?


----------



## Bunnikins

Nope :(


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: bunnikins!


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats everyone! Have all the March babies arrived?


----------



## xZoeyx

Things are not bad but could be better. I'm struggling a little due to some post natal issues along with a mixture of mental health issues but baby doing okay and I've got great support! I'm just glad he is here now and I can protect him. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and those that haven't had their babies, make the most of your time alone, honestly!!


----------



## shiseru

Congratulations to all the new babies!

It's a little tough to take care of a newborn, especially when I still have to chase after a 3 year old active toddler after a csec.

Nevertheless, I am soo enjoying motherhood, and had done a newborn shoot for little Aedan.

Hope everyone is coping well. Enjoy this moment as children grow up really fast!

EDIT: Snapshot newborn shoot


----------



## TCK_Runner

shiseru said:


> Congratulations to all the new babies!
> 
> It's a little tough to take care of a newborn, especially when I still have to chase after a 3 year old active toddler after a csec.
> 
> Nevertheless, I am soo enjoying motherhood, and had done a newborn shoot for little Aedan.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping well. Enjoy this moment as children grow up really fast!

I don't even have a toddler and I find it difficult! The highlight of my week so far - meaning, when I have actually left home - is a dentist appointment and grocery shopping/errands alone, while my husband stayed home and took care of Emma. I was only gone ~2 hours, and the whole time I was worried he was going to text me about some random problem. :dohh:


----------



## ClaireJ23

We had a newborn photo shoot done on Saturday, only have one photo so far (of my eldest daughter) but I'd thought I'd share as she looks sooo cute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Waiting4bb

Those first few months are hard with your first. At least they were for me. It does get easier! And I must say the second time around is a million times easier. Congrats to all new mommas :)


----------



## SarandrewBean

Thought I'd update, baby was born on the 6th of April (EDD was 24th of March), still can't believe I'm a mummy!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations SarandrewBean!


----------



## TCK_Runner

SarandrewBean said:


> Thought I'd update, baby was born on the 6th of April (EDD was 24th of March), still can't believe I'm a mummy!

yay! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations new mummies. I guess all the march babies must be here by now? X


----------



## karry1412

SarandrewBean said:


> Thought I'd update, baby was born on the 6th of April (EDD was 24th of March), still can't believe I'm a mummy!

Congratulations!! :baby:


----------

